# [CLOSED] ex-SMEP ladies waiting for lightening to strike.



## LillyTame

Update 03/28/14: We are the last few stranglers of our SMEP thread. None of us are religiously doing SMEP any more. Some are doing everything possible (temping, OPKs, meds, IUIs, etc) and some of us are just waiting for that lightning to strike (NTNP). This has been a long journey for us and we hope to see everyone with a baby in their arms by the end:hugs:

Update 08/29/13: Looks like our thread is running dry so I'm going to go ahead and close shop :nope: Congratulations to our 3 BFPs, I hope you are all having a h&h 9 months! :hugs: I'll still be around so if you want to keep in touch make sure to come by my journal! :thumbup:


I hope no one minds if I make a new SMEP thread...there are a couple others but they are well in progress and I kind of hate jumping in so late and trying to catch up with everyone. :wacko:

So this thread is for ANYONE SMEPing in 2013!

If you have not heard of SMEP, it means "The Sperm meets egg plan". Please google "SMEP" for more details, but below is the general plan. It IS geared towards people that have at least conceived once, that way you know you CAN conceive, but I am giving it a try for my first! :thumbup:


The Plan

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8 (CD8)
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks 
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10 (CD10)
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row 
Skip one night, then do one last "try" 
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun 
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun. 
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle. 

Good Luck Ladies! :dust:



 *January*
:witch:LillyTame:hugs:
:witch:Daners82:hugs:
:bfp:adopim:happydance: 
:witch:Cestamy83:hugs:
:witch:Profwife:hugs:
:witch:Wytrease:hugs:

*February*
:witch:Lillytame:hugs:
:bfp:SlimBrit:happydance:
:witch:Akayj:hugs:
:witch:Wytrease:hugs:
:witch:ProfWife:hugs:
:witch:thayet:hugs:
:witch:moose31:hugs:

*March*
:witch:Akayj:hugs:
:shrug:NDTaber9211:hugs:
:witch:Lionchild:hugs:
:witch:Wytrease:hugs:
:witch:LillyTame:hugs:
:witch:ProfWife:hugs:

*APRIL*
:witch:Akayj:hugs:
:witch:NDTaber9211:hugs:
:witch:Lionchild:hugs:
:witch:Wytrease:hugs:

*MAY*
:witch:Lionchild:hugs:
:witch:LillyTame:hugs:
:witch:ProfWife:hugs:
:witch:PrettyPixie:hugs:

*June*
:witch:LillyTame:hugs:
:witch:ProfWife:hugs:
:witch:PrettyPixie:hugs:
:bfp:Akayj:happydance:

*July*
:witch:LillyTame:hugs:
:witch:ProfWife:hugs:
:witch:Wytrease:hugs:


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **​



P.S....just to prevent clutter or disagreements...we understand if YOU may NOT agree with the plan, but this thread is for women that WOULD like to try it...so not looking for any debates. Or opinions on how it WONT work....just women that WANT to try. :thumbup: Pretty please, with sugar on top :hug:


----------



## xxleannexx

We are yet to stick to the smep plan, if I don't get my bfp his month then I would love to join in and try it. 

I'm ttc#2, been trying for 4 months now, been off the pill for a little before then tho, but we were using condoms until 4 months ago, our official ttc date (after our wedding).

Our daughter was a suprise pregnancy, we had sex once, a random day in my cycle, also took the MAP and still fell pregnant with my miracle. So needless to say I wasn't expecting to have to wait so long to get pregnant this time round!

Bring on smep!


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha Ladies! :hi: I will be your SMEPing host for this year! I would like to start by passing some sticky bean dust around :dust: I hope we all have a very positive year!

A little about me:

I'm 32 and so is my OH :hugs:. This will be our first child and our first time TTC. Although my cycles have always been pretty regular, I am just coming off Depo so, I don't feel I've had a "real" period yet. BUT since I did get some bleeding in Dec, I am very hopeful for Jan. Today is my CD8 and we will begin :sex: tonight! Woohoo :happydance: :haha:

I've started temping, which will help predict OVs if I dont get my BFP this month. I've bought my OPKs and ICs and will be getting some type of expectorant (cough syrup) tonight to help with CM.....CM...that is just one area I have not mastered yet lol...I actually hate checking for CM or cervix location.

Best of luck ladies and thanks for joining me! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

xxleannexx said:


> We are yet to stick to the smep plan, if I don't get my bfp his month then I would love to join in and try it.
> 
> I'm ttc#2, been trying for 4 months now, been off the pill for a little before then tho, but we were using condoms until 4 months ago, our official ttc date (after our wedding).
> 
> Our daughter was a suprise pregnancy, we had sex once, a random day in my cycle, also took the MAP and still fell pregnant with my miracle. So needless to say I wasn't expecting to have to wait so long to get pregnant this time round!
> 
> Bring on smep!

Well first FX'd and lots of baby dust :dust:! When are you due to check this month?

To be honest...I've been wondering IF we can stick to the plan...some times I think...that's ALOT of :sex: :haha: BUT...I'll give it a try...OH is up for it! :dohh: lol


----------



## Mummy2B21

I will try this we are planning on ttc #2 by end of March :)


----------



## LillyTame

Mummy2B21 said:


> I will try this we are planning on ttc #2 by end of March :)

Yay I have a SMEP buddy lol. Welcome aboard and best of luck to you! :dust:

Please come back and give a quickie intro....CD#? How long been trying? How long been off BC?


----------



## Cestamy83

I am also trying the SMEP- we BD'd last night, tested for ovulation on my digital kit twice today... both negative. 

Hoping for some good news in the new year! xxx


----------



## adopim

My DH and I pretty much do the SMEP naturally. Now that I'm aware of it, I think I'll probably thinking more consciously about it for this cycle. CD10 today, negative OPK but still going to BD tonight when DH gets home from work :winkwink: So excited, I can't stand "off" days! :haha:


----------



## Daners82

In January I am actually taking 6 days off work based on my ovulation. My hubby and I have opposite schedules so come that week IT'S ON. Haha


----------



## LillyTame

Cestamy83 said:


> I am also trying the SMEP- we BD'd last night, tested for ovulation on my digital kit twice today... both negative.
> 
> Hoping for some good news in the new year! xxx




adopim said:


> My DH and I pretty much do the SMEP naturally. Now that I'm aware of it, I think I'll probably thinking more consciously about it for this cycle. CD10 today, negative OPK but still going to BD tonight when DH gets home from work :winkwink: So excited, I can't stand "off" days! :haha:

Hey, I know you two! :winkwink: Thanks for joining my itty bitty thread :happydance:

adopim...I WISH we :sex: that much! I just don't have the drive. :dohh: Good thing my OH is very patient and understanding :hugs: Hell, I'm thinking I'm going to be exhausted after just a week of this lol



Daners82 said:


> In January I am actually taking 6 days off work based on my ovulation. My hubby and I have opposite schedules so come that week IT'S ON. Haha

Now THAT is serious planning! lol And I think not having to work (not having the extra stress) will definitely help. 

:dust::dust: Let the dusting begin!

I bought Mucinex today to help, wont start taking it till CD10 though.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Hey, I know you two! :winkwink: Thanks for joining my itty bitty thread :happydance:
> 
> adopim...I WISH we :sex: that much! I just don't have the drive. :dohh: Good thing my OH is very patient and understanding :hugs: Hell, I'm thinking I'm going to be exhausted after just a week of this lol
> 
> I bought Mucinex today to help, wont start taking it till CD10 though.

Cycle Buddies! :D

Sometimes I feel like a freak of nature because of my high drive. :haha: I've had it since as long as I can remember, but still makes me feel abnormal sometimes for it. 

I actually have been taking guaifenesin every day since yesterday, but it was because of an actual cough I've had the last few days. Haha, it's children's stuff since that's what I had in the house and I needed relief so I was taking 250mg of it. It wasn't until this afternoon that I remembered the benefits of the stuff in the CM department. It is CD10 today and even if my cough goes away I may just take it a few extra days. :D


----------



## Cestamy83

:hi: ladies! I must creep all threads my lady friends are in.

:hugs: Cycle buddies, indeed! xoxoxo


----------



## LillyTame

Cestamy83 said:


> :hi: ladies! I must creep all threads my lady friends are in.
> 
> :hugs: Cycle buddies, indeed! xoxoxo


:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

So not a good start to my SMEP adventures :-(

Yesterday was CD8 so we were to begin :sex: but we just did it 2 days ago so I really wasn't IN the mood...I just wanted a quickie and to be done :blush: but OH wanted me on top and me on top does not equal quickie. So because my mood was all shotty over this we "started" but didn't finish :-({|= So that's my sad story. I can admit I think I was just being a brat. :dohh: I will either try again tonight or just wait till tomorrow...it'll be Saturday...a chill day for both of us and plus he just texted me that his morning is starting off crappy...guess he banged up his car on the way to work.


----------



## adopim

That doesn't sound like the greatest start, but don't lose hope. I would think it will be alright missing CD10, since it's so early in the Plan. As long as you didn't get a pos OPK or something it seems like it would be okay to continue on with the plan on CD12. Just my opinion. Plus, it seems like Saturday will be a better bet than today if your OH already had a bad start to his day and you'll both be more relaxed. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> That doesn't sound like the greatest start, but don't lose hope. I would think it will be alright missing CD10, since it's so early in the Plan. As long as you didn't get a pos OPK or something it seems like it would be okay to continue on with the plan on CD12. Just my opinion. Plus, it seems like Saturday will be a better bet than today if your OH already had a bad start to his day and you'll both be more relaxed. :hugs:


Thanks hun :thumbup: Yea, we are still pretty early (only CD9 today)...so not super worried about it. Just hope things go smoother after this. Gonna start checking OPKs tomorrow (CD10). Excited about that :happydance:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Thanks hun :thumbup: Yea, we are still pretty early (only CD9 today)...so not super worried about it. Just hope things go smoother after this. Gonna start checking OPKs tomorrow (CD10). Excited about that :happydance:

Ah, I misread your other post, I thought 2 days ago was CD8 (I must be getting your CDs mixed up with mine! :haha:) So even less to worry about I'm sure! 
I started OPKs on CD9, the test line is barely visible so it doesn't look like I'm even close to Ov, except for the fact that the last few days I've had EWCM.... I forgot to limit fluids so never tested twice yesterday but I may try to test again tonight.


----------



## LillyTame

YES! I get my dates mixed up with yours too! :haha: Some times I'll be thinking/planning something and I have to go "oh wait" because I visualize YOUR ticker lmao so I have to check on my FF phone app real quick to readjust my thinking :rofl:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> YES! I get my dates mixed up with yours too! :haha: Some times I'll be thinking/planning something and I have to go "oh wait" because I visualize YOUR ticker lmao so I have to check on my FF phone app real quick to readjust my thinking :rofl:

Haha, that is too funny! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

So I finally caved and changed my tickers :-( I loved my kitty tickers :cry:.

But it's time for a new journey and I know it's helpful when asking questions around here to have a relevant ticker lol...So introducing my wacky temp chart and my CD chart :thumbup: (with a link to my furbabies of course :bunny::haha:)


----------



## adopim

I will probably add a link to my chart sometime soon (maybe later tonight yet?) as well. Just thought it would be a good addition to my CD ticker.

At least there is still a link to your furbabies :D We are planning on getting our furbabies this spring when the cats at DH's parent's farm start to have litters (we will be getting two of them from the same litter). We are very excited about that!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> I will probably add a link to my chart sometime soon (maybe later tonight yet?) as well. Just thought it would be a good addition to my CD ticker.
> 
> At least there is still a link to your furbabies :D We are planning on getting our furbabies this spring when the cats at DH's parent's farm start to have litters (we will be getting two of them from the same litter). We are very excited about that!


Oh how exciting! I wish I could get more kittens, but trying to spread love between the 3 we have is time consuming enough lol. I tried to foster kittens but my first experience was traumatizing! So for fostering you take in kittens until they are old/healthy enough to adopt Well, they gave me two kittens. The little girl kitten died one night! And then the little boy had such a great personality and I had even found a home for him but the humane society put him down because he had feline aides :nope: OMG...I cried sooo much, dont want to go through that again. If I had of known they were just going to put him down I would have never given him back! Cats with feline aides can live healthy lives as indoor cats.


----------



## RavenRose

I'd love to join up! I'm currently on CD23 and I think I ovulated on CD20 so finers crossed! This is my first month TTC so if AF comes in January then I will be using the SMEP! :D


----------



## LillyTame

RavenRose said:


> I'd love to join up! I'm currently on CD23 and I think I ovulated on CD20 so finers crossed! This is my first month TTC so if AF comes in January then I will be using the SMEP! :D

Welcome aboard RavenRose ~ :flower:

FX'd for you :dust:

(I'm not going to add you to the list yet because we want you to get your BFP! Keep us updated!)


----------



## babybumpz

i am soo excited to try this, I never heard of it!!

I am on CD3..hurry up already!


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Oh how exciting! I wish I could get more kittens, but trying to spread love between the 3 we have is time consuming enough lol. I tried to foster kittens but my first experience was traumatizing! So for fostering you take in kittens until they are old/healthy enough to adopt Well, they gave me two kittens. The little girl kitten died one night! And then the little boy had such a great personality and I had even found a home for him but the humane society put him down because he had feline aides :nope: OMG...I cried sooo much, dont want to go through that again. If I had of known they were just going to put him down I would have never given him back! Cats with feline aides can live healthy lives as indoor cats.

That seems ridiculous. I would have cried too!
We are very excited, DH more so than me I think. Haha. Until we get pregnant and he has to be the one to clean the litterbox! :haha:



RavenRose said:


> I'd love to join up! I'm currently on CD23 and I think I ovulated on CD20 so finers crossed! This is my first month TTC so if AF comes in January then I will be using the SMEP! :D

Welcome! :wave:

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

babybumpz said:


> i am soo excited to try this, I never heard of it!!
> 
> I am on CD3..hurry up already!


You sound like me! I couldn't wait for CD8 to get here, now I can't wait for actual OV day...next stop...2ww!

Oh...AND welcome aboard:hi:! heehee Wishing you lots of sticky dust this month! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Oh how exciting! I wish I could get more kittens, but trying to spread love between the 3 we have is time consuming enough lol. I tried to foster kittens but my first experience was traumatizing! So for fostering you take in kittens until they are old/healthy enough to adopt Well, they gave me two kittens. The little girl kitten died one night! And then the little boy had such a great personality and I had even found a home for him but the humane society put him down because he had feline aides :nope: OMG...I cried sooo much, dont want to go through that again. If I had of known they were just going to put him down I would have never given him back! Cats with feline aides can live healthy lives as indoor cats.
> 
> That seems ridiculous. I would have cried too!
> We are very excited, DH more so than me I think. Haha. Until we get pregnant and he has to be the one to clean the litterbox! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> RavenRose said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join up! I'm currently on CD23 and I think I ovulated on CD20 so finers crossed! This is my first month TTC so if AF comes in January then I will be using the SMEP! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome! :wave:
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...


OH YES! I can't wait to turn over litterbox duty! :rofl:


----------



## adopim

Haha! I don't think my DH knows that a pregnant woman can't change the litterbox.... I think I'll enlighten him if (when!!) we get our BFP. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh my OH knows because I remind him every time I clean out the litterboxes (we have 3) lol even before we were officially trying to conceive! lol


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Oh my OH knows because I remind him every time I clean out the litterboxes (we have 3) lol even before we were officially trying to conceive! lol

Haha, that's funny! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

:growlmad::dohh::nope: Well, another sexless night. :cry:

OH needs all the rubbing, touching, and kissing of foreplay and do NOT ask me why that stroke me as funny while we were doing it, but he asked me what was I laughing at...and it WASNT a big laugh, just a little chuckle to myself. And I told him I thought it was cute that he is so lovey and such. Well needless to say things didnt go any further after he felt laughed at. I swear I am the guy in this relationship! I don't need a lot of foreplay and I just want to go to sleep after sex, don't really need to cuddle or talk lmao. UGH...CD10 and still no sex. :coffee::shrug:


----------



## RavenRose

LillyTame said:


> RavenRose said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join up! I'm currently on CD23 and I think I ovulated on CD20 so finers crossed! This is my first month TTC so if AF comes in January then I will be using the SMEP! :D
> 
> Welcome aboard RavenRose ~ :flower:
> 
> FX'd for you :dust:
> 
> (I'm not going to add you to the list yet because we want you to get your BFP! Keep us updated!)Click to expand...

Thank you :D It's all really exciting stuff isn't it?! It makes BD-ing all the more fun too hehehe :D


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: We finally did it! We had :sex:! This morning I said let's do this before we over think it and mess something up...and we did! :thumbup:

CD8 - no go
CD10 - nope, OPK-
CD11 - :thumbup:, OPK (will take when we get home from snorkeling!)

Now...trying to help our little friends, the :spermy:, do any of you do the pillow under the bum/legs up technique? We did and I think I was more concerned about messing up my pillows :dohh: lol Think I'm going to look into those softcups.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> :happydance: We finally did it! We had :sex:! This morning I said let's do this before we over think it and mess something up...and we did! :thumbup:
> 
> CD8 - no go
> CD10 - nope, OPK-
> CD11 - :thumbup:, OPK (will take when we get home from snorkeling!)
> 
> Now...trying to help our little friends, the :spermy:, do any of you do the pillow under the bum/legs up technique? We did and I think I was more concerned about messing up my pillows :dohh: lol Think I'm going to look into those softcups.

:happydance: I'm so glad to hear it!
I too am always worried about the pillows and comforter/sheets. I keep my legs and bum up at a weird angle, but always seem to have so much "spillage" (sorry TMI). I typed this in the other thread too, but I picked up some Softcups today. Going to try them out officially tomorrow (unless I get a pos OPK this evening when I test again). I think I may have to use a practice one this afternoon to get the hang of it... :haha:


----------



## RavenRose

I always put pillows under me and lay like that for at least 20 mins! I feel silly but hopefully it will work. what are softcups?!:shrug::wacko::winkwink:


----------



## adopim

RavenRose said:


> I always put pillows under me and lay like that for at least 20 mins! I feel silly but hopefully it will work. what are softcups?!:shrug::wacko::winkwink:

They are actually supposed to be used instead of pads or tampons during your period. They are little cup like things that go in around your cervix. The point of them in TTC is to push the spermies up to the cervix and keep the fluid up there to give more spermies the opportunity to get up through the cervix. They can be worn for up to 12 hours, but I'm sure that for TTC concieve purposes you would not need to keep it in that long.
Here's a link about what they are (though they are described in terms of AF in it)

About Instead Softcups


----------



## LillyTame

Had a really awesome day today snorkeling...there were DOLPHINS! It was soooo amazing to see them swim right UNDER us! They aren't perfect pics but I think they are pretty awesome.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Had a really awesome day today snorkeling...there were DOLPHINS! It was soooo amazing to see them swim right UNDER us! They aren't perfect pics but I think they are pretty awesome.

Oh my goodness! That looks like it was absolutely fantastic! :thumbup: I'm glad that you had a great day! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Happy New Year Ladies! Wishing you all the very best and lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:



Hope you all had a awesome night! I'm starting the new year back on track :happydance:
CD8 - no go
CD10 - nope, OPK-
CD11 - :thumbup:, OPK-
CD12 - :thumbup: (back on track), OPK-


----------



## ProfWife

Can I join in the fun here? We weren't able to REALLY fit the SMEP last month, but we are this month so far. Started a little earlier with the every other day (CD 5...we couldn't wait until CD 8 - thankfully I had a short period this month!). 

We've opted against the 10 OPKs though. I keep track of all the biological signs and temping, so we're going with that. I have a few OPKs from last cycle that I'm using to verify (and got my first smiley yesterday). Praying this month we catch the egg...


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Can I join in the fun here? We weren't able to REALLY fit the SMEP last month, but we are this month so far. Started a little earlier with the every other day (CD 5...we couldn't wait until CD 8 - thankfully I had a short period this month!).
> 
> We've opted against the 10 OPKs though. I keep track of all the biological signs and temping, so we're going with that. I have a few OPKs from last cycle that I'm using to verify (and got my first smiley yesterday). Praying this month we catch the egg...

Welcome Aboard ProfWife! And Happy New Year!

So with the smiley OPKs...do you need so many in a row? Or does the 1st smiley mean "get busy"? lol

I'm using just the cheap internet OPKs...so just waiting for the line to get darker.


----------



## adopim

I _finally_ got my pos this morning! Let the real BDing begin. DH isn't gonna know what to do with himself when I throw myself at him for the next 3 nights!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> I _finally_ got my pos this morning! Let the real BDing begin. DH isn't gonna know what to do with himself when I throw myself at him for the next 3 nights!

Wooohooo! :happydance: Go get him girl! :rofl::dust:


----------



## ProfWife

The smiley usually means (for most people) that ovulation should happen within the next 48-72 hours. However, I've had several in a row and multiples separated by a few days. So, in reality, we are just using it to confirm what the EWCM and temperatures are telling me. 

I'm planning on keeping going every night as long as I have EWCM until my temperature shifts. (He has no known issues, so we're operating off that idea.)


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> The smiley usually means (for most people) that ovulation should happen within the next 48-72 hours. However, I've had several in a row and multiples separated by a few days. So, in reality, we are just using it to confirm what the EWCM and temperatures are telling me.
> 
> I'm planning on keeping going every night as long as I have EWCM until my temperature shifts. (He has no known issues, so we're operating off that idea.)

Got it! Sounds like you have a good plan in place :thumbup: FX'd for you! :dust:

*pout* It looks like out of all my BnB pals I'm going to be the last one to OV :dohh: I wanna be in the 2ww with everyone else :brat::haha:


----------



## LillyTame

CD8 - no go
CD10 - nope, OPK-
CD11 - :thumbup:, OPK-
CD12 - :thumbup: (back on track), OPK-
CD13 - OPK- :coffee:


----------



## adopim

ProfWife said:


> The smiley usually means (for most people) that ovulation should happen within the next 48-72 hours. However, I've had several in a row and multiples separated by a few days. So, in reality, we are just using it to confirm what the EWCM and temperatures are telling me.
> 
> I'm planning on keeping going every night as long as I have EWCM until my temperature shifts. (He has no known issues, so we're operating off that idea.)

First of all, welcome! :wave:
Next, sounds like a good plan to me! I had my first pos OPK today, and mine say 24-36 hours, but I believe mine happens in 12 hours from the first pos, we'll see if my temp spikes tomorrow. :dust:



LillyTame said:


> Got it! Sounds like you have a good plan in place :thumbup: FX'd for you! :dust:
> 
> *pout* It looks like out of all my BnB pals I'm going to be the last one to OV :dohh: I wanna be in the 2ww with everyone else :brat::haha:

I hope you get your positive OPK soon! Fx'd!!! I had a good number of negatives before I even started to get a faint line (9-11 were completely white and CD12 and CD13 barely had any lines at all), it actually progressed rather quickly. I hope the same happens for you! :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys do you mind if I join?? I have been thinking a out trying smep for a while now and always seem to have a trip or hubbie getting flu getting in the way of good pre -o bd'ing!! Well this month I am totally determined to get smep going - currently cd 1 so 7 days till action stations!! 

Baby dust to you all sounds like you have good plans in place!! Talking about men and when they are in the mood.......hubbie and I bd'ed twice last night just because he felt like it.......why can that never happen during my fertile time!! I usually get a smiley opk the day that my hubbie has the worst day at work and its nearly impossible to get to bd!! Sod's law I guess!!

Nice to meet you all and baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## adopim

Welcome twinkletoe! 
We always get plenty of BDing in, but just haven't caught eggy. Thought it was worth a shot. I'm unsure if we'll 100% succeed with the plan, since we went on CD14 and I got my pos OPK on CD15 so tonight is night 3 in a row. Not sure if I'll be able to convince him to go tomorrow too. Especially if work is tough. Tonight won't be a problem since it's his day off and we finally get to go on a date :D
Good luck to you and lots of :dust: to you as well!


----------



## LillyTame

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys do you mind if I join?? I have been thinking a out trying smep for a while now and always seem to have a trip or hubbie getting flu getting in the way of good pre -o bd'ing!! Well this month I am totally determined to get smep going - currently cd 1 so 7 days till action stations!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all sounds like you have good plans in place!! Talking about men and when they are in the mood.......hubbie and I bd'ed twice last night just because he felt like it.......why can that never happen during my fertile time!! I usually get a smiley opk the day that my hubbie has the worst day at work and its nearly impossible to get to bd!! Sod's law I guess!!
> 
> Nice to meet you all and baby dust to all. Xx

Welcome twinkletoe! :hi:

Does you DH know you are trying to follow the SMEP plan or do you just try to seem spontaneous?


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks for the welcome guys!! No i dont think i will tell hubbie we are trying smep he will obviously guess its eggy time but I am not going to talk too much to him about it I think he just prefers to think I can't resist his hotness!!  which of course I can't! ;-) what about you ladies have you shared "the plan" ? X


----------



## adopim

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys!! No i dont think i will tell hubbie we are trying smep he will obviously guess its eggy time but I am not going to talk too much to him about it I think he just prefers to think I can't resist his hotness!!  which of course I can't! ;-) what about you ladies have you shared "the plan" ? X

I so agree! I too prefer that he just thinks I can't resist him... which like you, I really can't resist him. Pretty much ever, but it's even worse around Ov time! I didn't share the plan with him, but I did warn him that I was going to need him for the next few days (I had my first pos OPK yesterday, so we got a few days in a row here now according to SMEP). Though we already have an "agreement" to BD at least every other day regardless of the time in the cycle.
I am also trying SoftCups this cycle, and I did not even tell him that I bought them. I think they would just weird him out... a lot.... so I'm just going to keep that my little secret for now. :haha:


----------



## twinkletoe

Totally agree some things just might slightly ruin the mood!! ;-)I bought preseed and I would use the wee applicators to put it "up there" quickly in the bathroom .....not the most attractive sight for foreplay ;-) x


----------



## LillyTame

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys!! No i dont think i will tell hubbie we are trying smep he will obviously guess its eggy time but I am not going to talk too much to him about it I think he just prefers to think I can't resist his hotness!!  which of course I can't! ;-) what about you ladies have you shared "the plan" ? X

I've shared the plan...but I don't talk too much about everything else...just a snippet here and there, because he starts shaking his head at me lol...thinks I'm being obsessive :dohh: But it's more obvious when the deed is done as I try to get my butt up onto a pillow! lmao


----------



## twinkletoe

Hehe!! I know that one is hard to avoid but at least at that point we have finished!!  so he just laughs and says "time to incubate" some things we just can't hide!  x


----------



## LillyTame

CD8 - no go
CD10 - nope, OPK-
CD11 - :thumbup:, OPK-
CD12 - :thumbup: (back on track), OPK-
CD13 - OPK- 
CD14 - waiting for OH to get off work :winkwink:, OPK-

I'm starting to worry that I wont OV or that the OPKs wont catch it :nope:
(remember I haven't had a "full" flow since stopping depo in Nov)

Sheesh...this wait is about as bad as the 2ww!


----------



## ProfWife

Hubby knows. We are pretty serious about trying to have a little one soon; so, he wants to be as involved as possible. 

He thinks it is a great idea (and it hasn't been a "chore" these last few days of BD-ing every night...I think knowing what we are trying to do makes it more exciting for him).


----------



## adopim

ProfWife: That's great that he wants to be as involved as possible! I'm pretty sure that my DH wants to have a LO of his own too, but the pressure might just get to him. I'm not sure. If he wanted to know things, I'm sure that he would ask (he has on occasion for various things and I've answered as fully as he wants me to)

Well we BDed tonight, but I'm not sure that we're going to be able to do it tomorrow. It seemed like he was....shall we say... struggling a little bit. But this is day #3 in a row. We'll resume again on Friday as usual, but our SMEP has been modified a little bit I think. It may still happen, we'll just have to see what tomorrow brings. LOL


----------



## LillyTame

So today I noticed that FF says the next few days are my fertile days before OV...I checked CM and it's tacky/sticky, so I was going to go buy preseed. But I got vetoed! OH was like "that doesn't sound natural, can't we just try for a month first?" UGH! NO! I don't want to wait :brat: I want my baby now :cry: I want to increase my chances as much as possible EVERY cycle. *sigh* I will respect his wishes though and other than SMEPing, we will keep things "natural".

We are supposed to DTD tonight, but he is really tired from work and said his back hurts, so I don't think it's going to happen.:nope:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> So today I noticed that FF says the next few days are my fertile days before OV...I checked CM and it's tacky/sticky, so I was going to go buy preseed. But I got vetoed! OH was like "that doesn't sound natural, can't we just try for a month first?" UGH! NO! I don't want to wait :brat: I want my baby now :cry: I want to increase my chances as much as possible EVERY cycle. *sigh* I will respect his wishes though and other than SMEPing, we will keep things "natural".
> 
> We are supposed to DTD tonight, but he is really tired from work and said his back hurts, so I don't think it's going to happen.:nope:

Pre-seed is just lubricant. Lots of people use lubricant even when they aren't TTC. It's not a natural fluid, but it's not necessarily "unnatural" to use either. 
Hopefully your CM changes very quickly, drink lots of water. (PS. It's not natural by any means, but if CM continues being a problem for you try the cough expectorant (guaifenesin) along with a higher water intake.... it really does work to thin out CM. I found out almost by accident :haha:)

Do you test on your OPKs more than once a day?


----------



## ProfWife

We used pre-seed the first 2 months as it's recommended, but we're still TTC. Don't let that stress you out. (We don't use it as "recommended" anymore...just as strictly lubricant.)

It's okay. Keep in mind, it only takes one swimmer properly timed among the millions and millions.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you ladies for the encouragement and reminders, I knew you were good for something :thumbup: Just joking, but really...thank you.



adopim said:


> Pre-seed is just lubricant. Lots of people use lubricant even when they aren't TTC. It's not a natural fluid, but it's not necessarily "unnatural" to use either.
> Hopefully your CM changes very quickly, drink lots of water. (PS. It's not natural by any means, but if CM continues being a problem for you try the cough expectorant (guaifenesin) along with a higher water intake.... it really does work to thin out CM. I found out almost by accident :haha:)
> 
> Do you test on your OPKs more than once a day?

You're right adopim! And I had forgot all about that! I've even already bought Mucinex! Just forgot about it! I've been trying not too drink too much because I don't want to dilute my urine for when I use my OPKs. I've only been testing once a day for that reason, so I can drink more after I test....it's just healthier to drink plenty of water...IMO.



ProfWife said:


> We used pre-seed the first 2 months as it's recommended, but we're still TTC. Don't let that stress you out. (We don't use it as "recommended" anymore...just as strictly lubricant.)
> 
> It's okay. Keep in mind, it only takes one swimmer properly timed among the millions and millions.

Right! I just wanted something safer for his :spermy:, the lube we have already seems to have a lot of ingredients, I don't think that will work.


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - the normal stuff (like KY or Astroglide, etc.) will actually keep the sperm from freely swimming. They aren't really good to use when TTC (most docs will tell you this, too).

I'd ask DH if he's okay with the switch in order to keep from creating a barrier. I've heard rumor that canola oil also works, but I'm prone to UTI's (which I will NOT risk again if possible).


----------



## twinkletoe

We have used preseed for the last few months and we both really like it! Nice to know you are helping the wee swimmers along their merry way!!


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Lilly - the normal stuff (like KY or Astroglide, etc.) will actually keep the sperm from freely swimming. They aren't really good to use when TTC (most docs will tell you this, too).
> 
> I'd ask DH if he's okay with the switch in order to keep from creating a barrier. I've heard rumor that canola oil also works, but I'm prone to UTI's (which I will NOT risk again if possible).

Yea, I had read that somewhere but had forgotten about it...was mainly thinking the ingredients themselves were bad. I think I'll just stick with the Mucinex and see if that helps. Will try preseed next cycle.


----------



## adopim

Lilly: I have never really had too much of a problem with CM, but I was taking the expectorant due to having a cold (I may have mentioned that earlier in one of these threads! lol) It worked really well! Just gotta remember that you need lots of fluid as it doesn't create the CM, it just helps thin out what you already have to make it more sperm friendly :thumbup:

AFM, I'm pretty sure I Ov'd yesterday, but I was still hoping to be able to BD again tonight... I'm going to make an attempt but I'm not too sure it's going to happen. I'm sure that we timed things well this cycle, but just to be on the safe side I would prefer one more time in a row. We'll see how tired he is when he gets home from work...


----------



## LillyTame

CD8 - No BD
CD10 - No BD, OPK-
CD11 - :sex: , OPK-
CD12 - :sex: (back on track), OPK-
CD13 - OPK- 
CD14 - No BD , OPK-
CD15 - possible light OV pain on right side, :sex:, OPK- (getting a little darker)


----------



## LillyTame

So my OPKs are getting darker! So happy about that...I was afraid I wasn't OVing yet since stopping depo.


----------



## adopim

Yup they look good, you should be getting a pos OPK anytime now!

Just like I predicted we didn't BD last night, but we still went 3 nights in a row. 
CD5-8 :sex:
CD10,12,14 :sex: OPK- SoftCup on CD14
CD15 OPK + :sex: SoftCup
CD16 :sex: SoftCup
CD17 no BD

FF confirmed Ov on CD15 due to risen temps, so I'm really hoping that we will have caught the egg this time! If this wasn't perfect timing, I don't know what is!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, what do you guys think? They are just the tiniest bit fainter than the control line...should I give it another day or two? What difference does it make you ask? Well the difference is DTD tonight or not. We did it last night and we are supposed to skip a night...unless OPK is positive..then it's 3 nights in a row...right?


----------



## adopim

Gosh, that is looking very very close! Maybe try to take another OPK this evening (It's still early afternoon there yet, isn't it?) and see what that one looks like?


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> Gosh, that is looking very very close! Maybe try to take another OPK this evening (It's still early afternoon there yet, isn't it?) and see what that one looks like?

Yea maybe I will start testing in the evening too...it's just harder because I will go for a walk after work and I like to drink plenty of water, before and after. Don't want a diluted sample. :shrug: We will see :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

Yeah, testing in the evening was always more difficult for me too. As I usually have a snack with my DD while she eats supper (I eat with DH when he gets home from work which is after her bedtime) and it was always so hard not to drink anything. I just tried to tough it out as best I could. All of my blazing positives have come at 11am, but I still test twice a day just so I don't miss the height of my surge.
KUP! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow what a difference, I got these this morning: And I did take a test last night and I could see my good dark line starting to fade. We didn't DTD yesterday...but we did the day before when the darker lines started showing and again today. Will try to DTD tomorrow too. I did have a slight dip in temp today...it was taken about an hour later than usual because I sleep in later on Saturday....now for you chart pros...I should be hoping for an increasein temp in the next day or two right?

CD8 - No BD
CD10 - No BD, OPK-
CD11 - :sex: , OPK-
CD12 - :sex: (back on track), OPK-
CD13 - OPK- 
CD14 - No BD , OPK-
CD15 - possible light OV pain on right side, :sex:, OPK+ (getting a little darker)
CD16 - No BD, OPK+ started to fade in evening
CD17 - :sex:, OPK-


----------



## adopim

Yes, I would be looking for a temp rise. I've heard a slow rise is possible... just keep an eye on it the next few days. Hopefully you're Ov gets confirmed! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I finally got my crosshairs!! Officially in the 2ww @ 3dpo! :happydance:

I'm a little sad though because I just don't think this is my month. Last month I was way more optimistic and I wasn't doing any of the things I did this cycle because we were only NTNP and we only DTD once. Oh well, we will see...of course I still WANT the BFP...just don't think I'm going to get it.

How's it going for everyone else?


----------



## adopim

Yay for crosshairs!! :happydance: Fx'd for you to get your BFP!

I'm doing alright, I am on the fence. One second I feel SO in, and then the next second I feel out. I've been going back and forth all day. I'm just trying my best not to symptom spot, but it's so hard. There are so many things that I'm noticing that are just tough to ignore. I'm more just trying not to read into them! The end of this week can't come soon enough!


----------



## LillyTame

Wth?! My crosshairs moved and are now no longer dotted. Ff said its because my info is conflicting, but all i did was add todays temp. This is frustrating, especially since the day its on we didnt have sex that day or the day after...ugh really feeling out now


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Wth?! My crosshairs moved and are now no longer dotted. Ff said its because my info is conflicting, but all i did was add todays temp. This is frustrating, especially since the day its on we didnt have sex that day or the day after...ugh really feeling out now

The circle for today's temp is open, did you take it at a different time than normal?


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Wth?! My crosshairs moved and are now no longer dotted. Ff said its because my info is conflicting, but all i did was add todays temp. This is frustrating, especially since the day its on we didnt have sex that day or the day after...ugh really feeling out now
> 
> The circle for today's temp is open, did you take it at a different time than normal?Click to expand...

I took it an hour earlier...BUT when I first entered the temp it was at my normal time and my phone app was acting up so I couldn't change the time...so it was actually a solid dot when the change in my crosshairs happened.


----------



## LillyTame

I took the temp early because I woke up early and had to pee...I know you aren't supposed to take the temp after you get up and do stuff. So I took it early...and retested at the usual 630 and it had dipped really low but that was after being awake for an hour because I couldnt get back to sleep. Le sigh


----------



## adopim

That is really strange, did your coverline get moved higher?


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> That is really strange, did your coverline get moved higher?

Hmmm, I don't know really.:shrug:


----------



## adopim

It seems like your coverline should have been lower if it went by the original Ov date... I could be wrong too... I've had conflicting data, but it never took my Ov date away or gave me dashed lines either :shrug: I just am not sure


----------



## Akayj

I will try this with you all! This is my first time trying so I will take any advice or try anything just to see what works!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> I will try this with you all! This is my first time trying so I will take any advice or try anything just to see what works!

Hi Akayj! Love your "pic"! Funny!

I don't have any tips (that I can think of right now), as this is my first month trying it too. All I know is I couldn't keep up with all that BD'ing! lol...I'm hoping what we did do though was successful...FX'd!

Best of luck to you...is this your first cycle TTC too?


----------



## adopim

Hello Akayj! :wave:
Like Lilly said, it's an awful lot of BDing. DH and I had no real trouble keeping up, except for around Ov time. We BD'd on CD14 and then I got my pos OPK on CD15. We did go 3 days in a row around Ov though. My DH and go at least every other day no matter when it is in the cycle, so we just had to add a few times in there to follow this plan.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I will try this with you all! This is my first time trying so I will take any advice or try anything just to see what works!
> 
> Hi Akayj! Love your "pic"! Funny!
> 
> I don't have any tips (that I can think of right now), as this is my first month trying it too. All I know is I couldn't keep up with all that BD'ing! lol...I'm hoping what we did do though was successful...FX'd!
> 
> Best of luck to you...is this your first cycle TTC too?Click to expand...

This is my third cycle. I'm still green at it tho!


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Hello Akayj! :wave:
> Like Lilly said, it's an awful lot of BDing. DH and I had no real trouble keeping up, except for around Ov time. We BD'd on CD14 and then I got my pos OPK on CD15. We did go 3 days in a row around Ov though. My DH and go at least every other day no matter when it is in the cycle, so we just had to add a few times in there to follow this plan.

My DH has no problems with this!!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## adopim

Great, then you should have no trouble following the plan :thumbup: I am nearing the end of my cycle, so soon I will know if SMEP worked for me..... :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Neither does my OH, its ME! Lmao I told OH i was sexed out this cycle lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Will try this on my next cycle, assuming OH is not away working. TTC# 1, currently on CD 20 (cycle averages about 30 days). Think I ovulate late in my cycle so I may not start testing for O until CD13 instead. Fingers (and toes) crossed!


----------



## Akayj

Im currently on CD6. This is my first time to use OPK. So will be starting that Sunday until I get the happy face! :wohoo:
Will be keeping everyone posted!


----------



## adopim

Blackrain: I think that if you know for a fact that you don't Ov until later in your cycle, I'm sure that you'll be alright starting the OPKs later too. :)

Akayj: Excellent! :thumbup: Definitely keep us posted!

Here is the FRER I took this morning.... what do you ladies think? Am I seeing things? 

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/4FFA6622-52B5-430A-BECC-8A02FF759FF7-2857-000003446432C3D6_zps9894273c.jpg


https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A940F30D-E666-49F8-8426-D97627CEB7CA-2857-000003446C9A9CD2_zps62de3fb8.jpg


The bottom one was supposed to be with natural light, but I could get a good shot straight on without a shadow....


----------



## Blackrain90

Your not seeing things, I didn't even have to zoom my phone to see it :)


----------



## Akayj

I see it!! Both ways but better laying down.


----------



## LillyTame

I pray I'm not getting line eye...but I had to whip out my phone to look (at work, can't see on comp) and I saw a line on both! (but they seemed kind of far apart) That's why I'm wondering if I have a case of line up. :blush: I hope it gets darker so I can say 100% it's a BFP for you! :dust: When are you going to test again?


AFM, I got my extra day back after adding in my OPK info to my chart...it's still a dotted line :shrug: but at least I'm back to being one day closer to testing :happydance: lol


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies...checking to see:

A. Any new ladies I didn't add to the first post that would like to be added?

B. Anybody test yet? What did you get?

C. Anyone change their mind about SMEP and want off the list?

Adopim...do you want to wait till you get a darker line or do you want me to add your BFP now? (cheesing, so happy for you :happydance:)


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Hey ladies...checking to see:
> 
> A. Any new ladies I didn't add to the first post that would like to be added?
> 
> B. Anybody test yet? What did you get?
> 
> C. Anyone change their mind about SMEP and want off the list?
> 
> Adopim...do you want to wait till you get a darker line or do you want me to add your BFP now? (cheesing, so happy for you :happydance:)

I didn't see me on there
Have not tested yet.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> I pray I'm not getting line eye...but I had to whip out my phone to look (at work, can't see on comp) and I saw a line on both! (but they seemed kind of far apart) That's why I'm wondering if I have a case of line up. :blush: I hope it gets darker so I can say 100% it's a BFP for you! :dust: When are you going to test again?
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my extra day back after adding in my OPK info to my chart...it's still a dotted line :shrug: but at least I'm back to being one day closer to testing :happydance: lol

Yay!! I'm glad you got that extra day back :thumbup:

I'm going to be testing again everyday now. I'm curious to see a progression. You aren't the only one who saw the line, almost everyone who has commented agrees. So I put it into FF.




LillyTame said:


> Adopim...do you want to wait till you get a darker line or do you want me to add your BFP now? (cheesing, so happy for you :happydance:)

The OP of the January testers thread put me down as BFP. If you want to wait until the line is darker (hopefully in a couple days we'll have a really nice line!) you can do that. I'll leave it up to you :D


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj - Got you now! :thumbup: 

adopim - I'm putting you down as our FIRST! :bfp::dust::happydance:


----------



## adopim

Thanks Lilly :D I really hope to see more BFPs coming up really soon!

I'm still on the fence on whether or not to tell DH tonight or not... I think he might appreciate a darker line... I don't know... we'll see what happens. I bought a 3 pack of onesies that I'm going to do something with, I'm just not so sure what yet...


----------



## LillyTame

Oh I can understand that...my OH has already declared that he wont believe any squinters...just three tests that SAY pregnant! lol So I will be buying a batch of those if/when I ever get my LSP (little skinny positive) :haha:.


----------



## adopim

Yeah, I don't think that I'm going to tell him yet. Altho, I may have to tomorrow night. We are meeting up with some friends and they might expect me to have some drinks and I'd obviously have to explain myself... we'll see... maybe I'll have a bit of a darker line tomorrow yet (at least a bit more visible)?

I'm thinking that my DH would want the same as yours.... blazing positives... haha


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I think my DH is the same way. When I had my faint BFP a couple months ago I told him, but also said I wasn't sure if I was definitely pregnant (Even though it was faint, it was definitely positive, but I thought I had my period and was on CD12 so I didn't know why it was positive/still so faint. Only tested then because of things I read online about implantation bleeding, since I had been bleeding for 12 days). Kept getting fainter tests until it was negative a couple days later. I told him it was a chemical pregnancy and he was pretty upset, so I don't think I want to tell him next time unless I know for sure it's positive, he looked as heartbroken about it as I was :(
Adopim, I definitely get the drinking thing. I decided I didn't really want to drink the past few months just in case, and at Christmas parties and stuff people were constantly questioning me about why I wasn't! Hopefully you get a darker positive tonight!


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain90 - Sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: 

I'm scared of discovering a chemical too, that's why I don't want to test too early, if I make it to 10dpo though I will be happy :haha: I'm kind of tempted to test this weekend though at 7-8dpo....tryyyyying to hold out lol


----------



## adopim

Blackrain: I'm sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: My DH and I frequently have a drink or two together when he gets home from work. When we are going out with friends, we always have a few drinks. My DD is staying at my grandparents tonight, so DH would know anyway. My test this morning shows a much better positive than yesterday (it's still light, but at least there is absolutely no question, definite second pink line), so I think he'll accept it. Our friends may ask questions, but I can possibly get away with hiding the fact that I'm not drinking too. 

Lilly: The POAS addict in me wouldn't allow me to not test. Haha, I did make it to 9DPO before taking my first FRER though. It's SO hard not to test!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim - it is HARD not to test and so much idle time over the weekend! Maybe you could tell your friends that it is your new year resolution to stop drinking or to drink less?


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> adopim - it is HARD not to test and so much idle time over the weekend! Maybe you could tell your friends that it is your new year resolution to stop drinking or to drink less?

That's something to roll around in my head this afternoon while I think of something to tell them if they ask :thumbup: Since I have to tell DH anyway (which I'm still working that one out mentally too...) I might be able to work something out with him and come up with something too. I told him right from the beginning that we wouldn't be telling anyone until around 10 weeks or at least until we have had a dr appt. 

If you are going snorkeling, that should put testing out of your mind at least a little bit. Sometimes just keeping busy helps significantly. :D I used Dollar Store ones just so I could get my "testing urge" out of my system. It worked in holding me off a few days from using the FRER.


----------



## Akayj

CD8. Time to get DBing. :sex::sex:


----------



## adopim

Get to it, girl! :thumbup: good luck to you!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> CD8. Time to get DBing. :sex::sex:

Woohoo! Let the BDing begin! :happydance:


----------



## lcgoodac

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> adopim - it is HARD not to test and so much idle time over the weekend! Maybe you could tell your friends that it is your new year resolution to stop drinking or to drink less?
> 
> That's something to roll around in my head this afternoon while I think of something to tell them if they ask :thumbup: Since I have to tell DH anyway (which I'm still working that one out mentally too...) I might be able to work something out with him and come up with something too. I told him right from the beginning that we wouldn't be telling anyone until around 10 weeks or at least until we have had a dr appt.
> 
> If you are going snorkeling, that should put testing out of your mind at least a little bit. Sometimes just keeping busy helps significantly. :D I used Dollar Store ones just so I could get my "testing urge" out of my system. It worked in holding me off a few days from using the FRER.Click to expand...

You could of said you were taking antibiotics for an infection that didn't allow you to drink when taking them?!


----------



## adopim

She did ask me if I wanted a drink, and proceeded to list off everything that they had. I looked thoughtful about her list for a few minutes. And then just told her I was good right now and if I wanted something later I could just have one of the beers that we brought with us. :rofl: I don't think they suspected anything.


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Get to it, girl! :thumbup: good luck to you!

Thanks!


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> CD8. Time to get DBing. :sex::sex:
> 
> Woohoo! Let the BDing begin! :happydance:Click to expand...

OOOOOOHHHHHH YEAH!! :happydance:


----------



## adopim

Akayj, make sure to keep us posted on how things are going for you! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

adopim - did you tell DH yet? If so, how did you tell him?


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Akayj, make sure to keep us posted on how things are going for you! :thumbup:

Will do! Im going to use the clear blue OPK, but Im unsure of when to take it exactly? The directions say with morning pee, but I also read to do it in the afternoon? Any recommendations?


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> adopim - did you tell DH yet? If so, how did you tell him?

Yes, I told him on Friday when he got back from work. I picked up some sparkling grape juice (the kind that comes in bottle that look like wine) and it in wine glasses along with a box on the table. When he got home I told him I had a present for him. I hid the hpt under some papers so I could show him after he opened the box. Inside the box I had a 3-pack of onesies and a package of two pacifiers.
He figured it all out before he opened the box, because he smelled the grape juice and knew it wasn't wine. Haha.



Akayj said:


> Will do! Im going to use the clear blue OPK, but Im unsure of when to take it exactly? The directions say with morning pee, but I also read to do it in the afternoon? Any recommendations?

Hmm, that's a tough call. I always used SMU for my OPKs (since I could limit fluids more easily in the morning versus the rest of the day and SMU usually happened about 11 or 1130 or so), but I didn't use clear blue ones either. I believe my instructions recommended against fmu, but CB could be different. I used the Answer brand POAS type.


----------



## LillyTame

How cute adopim! :thumbup: P.S. I saw some really cute pregnancy announcement shirts on google for your DD.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> How cute adopim! :thumbup: P.S. I saw some really cute pregnancy announcement shirts on google for your DD.

I know! some were just so adorable. I saw a ton of them too, but I just couldn't justify spending $20 plus shipping on one t-shirt. So I went to Walmart and got some transfer paper and a light gray t-shirt (costing a total of $12). I'm going to print something like:

*Only Child*
*Expiring 2013*

Or

Only Child 
Big Sister

Except the "Only Child" in the second one will be crossed out.
I can't decide which one I want to use.


----------



## SlimBrit

Hello ladies! I hope I'm not intruding. My husband and I have officially decided to start trying for a baby, and I discovered the SMEP right after Auntie Flow showed up. Perfect timing right! Anywho, I'm on CD 7. Hubbie and I started early to get everything fresh for our official start to SMEP. I'm super excited about trying this out! This will be our first month trying for baby #1 and we hope first time's the charm!

Congratulations to you, adopim! I hope to see more of you all getting a positive very very soon!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> How cute adopim! :thumbup: P.S. I saw some really cute pregnancy announcement shirts on google for your DD.
> 
> I know! some were just so adorable. I saw a ton of them too, but I just couldn't justify spending $20 plus shipping on one t-shirt. So I went to Walmart and got some transfer paper and a light gray t-shirt (costing a total of $12). I'm going to print something like:
> 
> *Only Child*
> *Expiring 2013*
> 
> Or
> 
> Only Child
> Big Sister
> 
> Except the "Only Child" in the second one will be crossed out.
> I can't decide which one I want to use.Click to expand...

adopim - those are both really cute ideas! I didn't get the first one until you explained it with being crossed out :dohh: lol I was actually looking up shirts for myself...If I get preggers before we go see family in March, I want to get a shirt and just wear it and see how long before someone reads it! But I think you have the right idea about buying the things I need and then just doing it myself!



SlimBrit said:


> Hello ladies! I hope I'm not intruding. My husband and I have officially decided to start trying for a baby, and I discovered the SMEP right after Auntie Flow showed up. Perfect timing right! Anywho, I'm on CD 7. Hubbie and I started early to get everything fresh for our official start to SMEP. I'm super excited about trying this out! This will be our first month trying for baby #1 and we hope first time's the charm!
> 
> Congratulations to you, adopim! I hope to see more of you all getting a positive very very soon!


Hi SlimBrit! :hi: Welcome to the land of SMEPing :sex::haha:
Are you guys using anything else? (the usuals - softcups, preseen, grapefruit juice etc?) Wishing you all the best on your journey! :dust:

I will add you to our list of SMEPers, who have been pretty quiet lately...think I might need to go pay personal visits to see how everyone is doing. What do you ladies think? Weird & stalker-ish? Should I just leave them on the list and hope they come back eventually? :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

It seems like all the threads I'm in have been quiet for a few days. There have been a lot of BFP announcements in one of the threads I'm in; so, those of us still waiting sort of get buried.


I'm 13 dpo, still feeling twinges every once in a while, but my Answer test was negative again. :-/ I think I'm out...


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> It seems like all the threads I'm in have been quiet for a few days. There have been a lot of BFP announcements in one of the threads I'm in; so, those of us still waiting sort of get buried.
> 
> 
> I'm 13 dpo, still feeling twinges every once in a while, but my Answer test was negative again. :-/ I think I'm out...

Hey Profwife! Glad to see you! Like I have to keep telling myself...not out till the fat lady sings! I was just saying in another thread that I am on such a roller coaster...one minute I'm saying I KNOW I'm pregnant, the next minute...I don't think I am sheesh :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

We've had 3 months of what people normally refer to as "impeccable" timing. No positives except in OPKs. Since I had a positive OPK back on 9 dpo or so...I'm starting to wonder if I may actually have a problem that is preventing normal hormonal control in spite of normal temps.

I already want to jump into getting testing done because I am not getting any younger and my oldest sister is in early menopause at 39 and she had issues with cysts. My middle sister had a hysterectomy at 31 for endometriosis.

I just feel like sobbing right now. Why does it have to be so hard?


----------



## LillyTame

Oh wow ProfWife :hugs: That is a LOT to have to deal with, so much to think/wonder about. Seeing your family history hopefully they won't postpone your testing with all the "try naturally for a year" jazz. I hope you get an answer real soon. :hugs: :hug::hug:


----------



## SlimBrit

> Hi SlimBrit! Welcome to the land of SMEPing
> Are you guys using anything else? (the usuals - softcups, preseen, grapefruit juice etc?) Wishing you all the best on your journey!
> 
> I will add you to our list of SMEPers, who have been pretty quiet lately...think I might need to go pay personal visits to see how everyone is doing. What do you ladies think? Weird & stalker-ish? Should I just leave them on the list and hope they come back eventually?


Glad to be here! We're not using/doing anything other than straight up sex and watching for ovulation. I see no need for that stuff just yet, but we'll see how this goes. Thank you for the well wishes! Same to you and everyone else! Wow, grape juice? What is that for? I'm not very savvy in this TTC thing, if you could get me up to speed that'd be great. :blush:

Oh, I hope it doesn't get too quiet here, I really want to chat with you ladies as much as possible. Let's keep this thread of hope alive!:flower:


----------



## adopim

Thank you SlimBrit! I hope to see many more BFPs from my friends here very soon too! :thumbup:
I'm not sure about the grape juice, but I was drinking cranberry juice in the hopes that it would help build my uterine lining.

Lilly: yeah I just thought it was a much better idea to make it myself. We'll see if anyone notices, my sister might immediately though. She's watching for stuff like that.

ProfWife: I'm so sorry :( I can't see any reason why they wouldn't do early testing considering your family history. I really hope they will help you! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I started having wonky cycles back in January/February of 12 (I'd gone off bc in June of 11 - on NuvaRing for over a year at that point). I went from very predictable 28/29 days to suddenly 36 then back to the 20s, then 48, then 30s, etc. I went to my doctor and she tested for PCOS - I had multiple cysts on each ovary, but because my blood tests were "level," she said there were no issues and that she'd do no further testing until we actually started to try. That was in July she made that comment to me (and put it in my file...I considered that unprofessional). We started trying in October - as that was what hubby and I wanted - regardless of the doctor's pressure. 

So, I'd have to get established with a new doctor, too. My general practitioner isn't really prepped for that sort of thing. I'm torn between calling for an appointment or not...I want to, but I'm scared of what they might find.


(I'll try not to be too mopey among all the hopes...just having an off night...sorry ladies.)


----------



## LillyTame

SlimBrit - Not just grape juice...grapeFRUIT juice lol. It's supposed to help with getting EWCM...which I didn't notice I had any at all this cycle so I will try the grapefruit juice next cycle. This room does get a little quiet, so I have a few other threads for back up lol


ProfWife - go for it hun, I think the sooner you do establish a new doc, you will be happy you did. It's a step forward :thumbup: Don't mind being mopey, we all get that way some times for our own reasons. I know I'M here for support! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

And....my temp dropped...AF will start tomorrow likely...deep down I knew it just couldn't be possible for me to have such a textbook perfect month.


----------



## SlimBrit

LillyTame said:


> SlimBrit - Not just grape juice...grapeFRUIT juice lol. It's supposed to help with getting EWCM...which I didn't notice I had any at all this cycle so I will try the grapefruit juice next cycle. This room does get a little quiet, so I have a few other threads for back up lol
> 
> 
> ProfWife - go for it hun, I think the sooner you do establish a new doc, you will be happy you did. It's a step forward :thumbup: Don't mind being mopey, we all get that way some times for our own reasons. I know I'M here for support! :hugs:

Ohhhhhhh, okay. Thanks for explaining that Lilly! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> And....my temp dropped...AF will start tomorrow likely...deep down I knew it just couldn't be possible for me to have such a textbook perfect month.

Aww hunny, hate to see that you're sad :cry: There isn't any chance it's just a one day dip? (did you sleep ok?) I mean, it's not all the way down to your coverline. Try to stay hopeful until AF actually shows :hugs:


----------



## adopim

ProfWife said:


> And....my temp dropped...AF will start tomorrow likely...deep down I knew it just couldn't be possible for me to have such a textbook perfect month.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies, 
Just a little update started OPK CD10 negative as is CD11(today). I have a headache I cant shake! I think its because its almost O time! I think starting CD13 I will use OPK am&pm. Just because I don't want to miss it. This means I will need to get more OPK. My DH asked for a pass on DB last night, I think it will be fine see as I'm still getting negatives on my OPK. So tonight and so forth there will be DBing lol. :sex::sex:
Have any of you ladies experienced headaches on the days leading up to O!?


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj - I get headaches all the time, but haven't noticed an increase before OV. I ordered my OPK online and got 50opk plus 25 pregnancy tests for under $15. Maybe you can get those and use them inbetween the clearblues.:shrug:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj - I get headaches all the time, but haven't noticed an increase before OV. I ordered my OPK online and got 50opk plus 25 pregnancy tests for under $15. Maybe you can get those and use them inbetween the clearblues.:shrug:

I have migraines normally, but not a minor headache like this! Its either a full migraine or nothing. Also I only want to use clearblue because its a yes or no. No line guessing you know?


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - I would say it happens occassionally for me, but that could just as easily be a lack of sleep or tension headache in my case. I'm a chronic headache person (cluster, normal, migraines, tension...you name it, I get it at least once a week). Can't stand them!


Lilly - I'd love to be positive, but it seems that month to month I'm following the same pattern. I try not to tie too much to one temp. My temp doesn't really always drop back the the coverline before AF starts. In the past 4 months it is 50/50 (2 months hit at or below the coverline the day of AF, 2 months were still way above coverline the day of AF). I just can't bring myself to hope that this is anything different unless God has a miracle planned for me.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj - yep, I can understand that...gotta do what works for you :thumbup: 


ProfWife - :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly (and everyone else), thank you. I'm much more even-keel now. 

Hubs and I decided I should get established at the new place, fax my old place to release every single record they have so I can be treated with knowledge of my history as well. 

Just praying they can get me in quickly. I probably won't get any of my blood tests done until next month though since there's likely no chance of them getting me in this Friday in order to get labs done for CD 3/4 workups. So, I'm a little bummed I didn't call ahead of time when I started to have the feelings it wouldn't work this month.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Lilly (and everyone else), thank you. I'm much more even-keel now.
> 
> Hubs and I decided I should get established at the new place, fax my old place to release every single record they have so I can be treated with knowledge of my history as well.
> 
> Just praying they can get me in quickly. I probably won't get any of my blood tests done until next month though since there's likely no chance of them getting me in this Friday in order to get labs done for CD 3/4 workups. So, I'm a little bummed I didn't call ahead of time when I started to have the feelings it wouldn't work this month.

Glad to see you moving forward with your plans. :thumbup: A step closer to your LO. :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Lilly, I found it interesting your from HI Big Island! My sister moved there last year sometime. I went to visit and it was AMAZEBALLS! I know that has nothing to do with TTC or SMEPing but i had to tell you. LOL


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:
 

> Lilly, I found it interesting your from HI Big Island! My sister moved there last year sometime. I went to visit and it was AMAZEBALLS! I know that has nothing to do with TTC or SMEPing but i had to tell you. LOL

haha...cool, where on the island is she?


----------



## adopim

Akayj: I get frequent headaches for various reasons. I inherited occasional migraines from my mother. I never noticed them more or less around Ov time though.
I always played the line guessing game, but it seems as though not having to play that game would make them worth the money. 

ProfWife: I'm so happy to hear that you found your bearings a little bit :hugs: I really hope the very best for you and that switching things up will be a great benefit.


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> Akayj - I get headaches all the time, but haven't noticed an increase before OV. I ordered my OPK online and got 50opk plus 25 pregnancy tests for under $15. Maybe you can get those and use them inbetween the clearblues.:shrug:

What site did you order these from?


----------



## Blackrain90

And can anyone else recommend any good sites to order from?


----------



## LillyTame

I ordered mine from amazon, they came pretty fast too.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Lilly, I found it interesting your from HI Big Island! My sister moved there last year sometime. I went to visit and it was AMAZEBALLS! I know that has nothing to do with TTC or SMEPing but i had to tell you. LOL
> 
> haha...cool, where on the island is she?Click to expand...

Kailua-Kona, HI. She has since moved back, but it was nice there.


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Akayj: I get frequent headaches for various reasons. I inherited occasional migraines from my mother. I never noticed them more or less around Ov time though.
> I always played the line guessing game, but it seems as though not having to play that game would make them worth the money.
> 
> ProfWife: I'm so happy to hear that you found your bearings a little bit :hugs: I really hope the very best for you and that switching things up will be a great benefit.

Adopim: Migraines runs in the family for me. Today no headache I feel great, but I just woke up so who knows as the day goes on. Another reason I think I may have had it is because I slept to hard. We had an ice storm here tues/wed and I didnt hear a thing. So that also could be it. I just wanted ask to see if it was a common thing or not.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Kailua-Kona, HI. She has since moved back, but it was nice there.

Aww that's too bad. I looove it here...don't wanna leave! But we have thought about moving to Oahu, there is just more stuff and people there our age.


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Adopim: Migraines runs in the family for me. Today no headache I feel great, but I just woke up so who knows as the day goes on. Another reason I think I may have had it is because I slept to hard. We had an ice storm here tues/wed and I didnt hear a thing. So that also could be it. I just wanted ask to see if it was a common thing or not.

In the rare occasion that I sleep too hard (normally I sleep too light resulting in a headache from that) I too get a headache from that too. So I know what you mean. 
It is interesting the things we start to notice about our bodies when we pay so much attention to it. Lol


----------



## Akayj

Oh yeah I know! I didnt really know much about O time or trying to get preggo! But now that I'am trying I notice more stuff as well. Just part of it I guess.


----------



## adopim

It's crazy the things that we find out while TTC. I always knew that I Ov'd a little later than what should have been normal for my cycle length, but I never knew just how late until I started actually monitoring it with temping and OPKs. I used to get Ov pains in whatever side I was Ov'ing from, so I had a general idea but never paid attention to how many days it took for AF to show up. 
How bodies are crazy things sometimes!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! So sorry I haven't be on here in a while if you even remember me.....I kinda lost you guys and I have also had the most horrible flu since Christmas which only started to ease off last weekend.......congrats on the bfp adopim!! 

So how are we all doing? Well my flu kinda threw off the smep as I was too sick to start on cd 8 but we have managed-

Cd10 -opk +bd
Cd11-opk +bd
Cd12-opk no bd
Cd13-opk +bd
Cd14 +opk +bd
Cd15 (hopefully bd again tomorrow!)

So ladies how are we all feeling? I just watched One born every minute! I know I know but I can't help it!! I literally can't resist! :-/


----------



## LillyTame

twinkletoe - Hey! Glad you are feeling better...a few people were sick around the same time. Your schedule is looking pretty good :thumbup:...a day or two more and off to the terrible 2ww! 

AFM, I am at the end of my 2ww....AF any day now. Nothing but BFNs. :nope:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey lillytame! Thanks for the welcome back!! Don't give up hope 11dpo is still early for a bfp.......how were you with the plan this cycle?


----------



## LillyTame

Well I just did NOT have the energy for the 3days once you get a pos OPK...my schedule went like this:

CD8 - No BD
CD10 - No BD, OPK-
CD11 - BD, OPK-
CD12 - BD, OPK-
CD13 - No BD, OPK- 
CD14 - No BD , OPK-
CD15 - BD, possible light OV pain on right side, , OPK+ (getting a little darker)
CD16 - No BD, OPK+ started to fade in evening
CD17 - BD, OPK-

We are going to try harder next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - you had a major drop at the right time for implantation though. I wouldn't count yourself out just quite yet! (Majority of HPT are negative until 13/14 from what I understand...)


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey lily I know what you mean about the bd'ing .......at the weekend we just can't get enough of the bd'ing but sometimes the important bd'ing time is midweek and it can be really hard with work schedules etc to get it all in! I will be surprised if we manage a 3rd night in a row tomorrow night but you never know! You are def not out though I have my fx for you !

So do most of you ladies like to test early or just wait for the big bad witch to turn up(on not if we are lucky!) x


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife - that's what I was thinking, but this morning I had an even bigger dip! It just doesn't show in my chart because that was an hour earlier than normal so when I got up at my usual time I took my temp again...but I don't really trust the 2nd temp because I had been up already. But you are right, not out till AF actually shows. :coffee:

twinkletoe - I TELL myself I wont test until AF is due, then that becomes 10dpo, and by the time I'm actually in the TWW I'm testing at 5-6dpo:dohh: lmao.


----------



## adopim

ProfWife said:


> Lilly - you had a major drop at the right time for implantation though. I wouldn't count yourself out just quite yet! (Majority of HPT are negative until 13/14 from what I understand...)

^^ This. Lilly; I was thinking the same thing! Fx'd!



twinkletoe said:


> So do most of you ladies like to test early or just wait for the big bad witch to turn up(on not if we are lucky!) x

I am an early tester, always have been and always will be until we are done having children. :haha: there is no cure for me :rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

adopim said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Lilly - you had a major drop at the right time for implantation though. I wouldn't count yourself out just quite yet! (Majority of HPT are negative until 13/14 from what I understand...)
> 
> ^^ This. Lilly; I was thinking the same thing! Fx'd!
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> So do most of you ladies like to test early or just wait for the big bad witch to turn up(on not if we are lucky!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I am an early tester, always have been and always will be until we are done having children. :haha: there is no cure for me :rofl:Click to expand...

 
Am currently waiting on my Wondfo tests I ordered online, and they probably won't come in until Monday (about 8dpo) so I'm sure I will be testing the minute they come in haha (FF says that is also my AF due date, but I haven't had two cycles the same length so who really knows) If they come in Friday instead I will probably be hopeless to resist!!


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...I'm going to be offline for this month (schedule is crazy!). Advance congrats to all the BFPs...advanced hugs for all who will try another month.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys- well I am going to try try try not to test until AF late as even though I tell myself seeing BFNs won't upset me they always do! :-( well I got another positive opk this morning (smiley clear blue) so we def going to try and bd again tonight....I know the smep says once get a positive opk stop the opks but I couldn't resist! :-/ 

Good luck with all your testing ladies those wondfos are def hard to resist!!  

Good luck with your busy month Profwife!


----------



## adopim

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...I'm going to be offline for this month (schedule is crazy!). Advance congrats to all the BFPs...advanced hugs for all who will try another month.

Good luck to you ProfWife! :hugs:

twinkletoe: It's kind of a rock and a hard place isn't it? Wanting to test but not wanting to test at the same time. :wacko: it's almost maddening!
GL with the BDing! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...I'm going to be offline for this month (schedule is crazy!). Advance congrats to all the BFPs...advanced hugs for all who will try another month.

We'll miss you :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Just thought I would update. CD13 and all -OPK. I did test this morning but I'm going to test again tonight. I thought I would do it twice a day from here on out,and see what happens. I will keep y'all posted!:))


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Just thought I would update. CD13 and all -OPK. I did test this morning but I'm going to test again tonight. I thought I would do it twice a day from here on out,and see what happens. I will keep y'all posted!:))

:thumbup:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would update. CD13 and all -OPK. I did test this morning but I'm going to test again tonight. I thought I would do it twice a day from here on out,and see what happens. I will keep y'all posted!:))
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Another :thumbup: 
How's the BDing going so far?


----------



## Akayj

Well now I don't know if Im every going to get the +OPK. lol. 
CD8-BD no OPK
CD9-no BD no OPK
CD10-no BD -OPK
CD11-BD -OPK
CD12-BD -OPK
CD13-BD AM/PM -OPK
CD14(today) AM -OPK

Now the thing is I'm not sure if Im going to have a 28CD or a 34CD because AF was 6 days late last cycle. So I hope I get it before the hubby goes out of town next week. My ovulation app that I have says that my average cycle length is 30 days. So if I go with that I'm supposed to O on the 21, if I go with 34CD I will O on the 25 a WHOLE week different then what I thought. AF really did me in this time lol! Oh-well just keep testing until I get a +OPK lol.


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Well now I don't know if Im every going to get the +OPK. lol.
> CD8-BD no OPK
> CD9-no BD no OPK
> CD10-no BD -OPK
> CD11-BD -OPK
> CD12-BD -OPK
> CD13-BD AM/PM -OPK
> CD14(today) AM -OPK
> 
> Now the thing is I'm not sure if Im going to have a 28CD or a 34CD because AF was 6 days late last cycle. So I hope I get it before the hubby goes out of town next week. My ovulation app that I have says that my average cycle length is 30 days. So if I go with that I'm supposed to O on the 21, if I go with 34CD I will O on the 25 a WHOLE week different then what I thought. AF really did me in this time lol! Oh-well just keep testing until I get a +OPK lol.

Definitely keep testing. My average cycle length was 24 days according to FF. I know that I had cycles 23-26 days long. I Ov'd on CD15 last month and this month (only two cycles that I confirmed Ov, but I'm pretty sure that was the average Ov day. I hope you Ov soon!
BDing is looking good though! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm out :witch: got me...but on a happier note, I should be able to test on Valentine's day! :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Well now I don't know if Im every going to get the +OPK. lol.
> CD8-BD no OPK
> CD9-no BD no OPK
> CD10-no BD -OPK
> CD11-BD -OPK
> CD12-BD -OPK
> CD13-BD AM/PM -OPK
> CD14(today) AM -OPK
> 
> Now the thing is I'm not sure if Im going to have a 28CD or a 34CD because AF was 6 days late last cycle. So I hope I get it before the hubby goes out of town next week. My ovulation app that I have says that my average cycle length is 30 days. So if I go with that I'm supposed to O on the 21, if I go with 34CD I will O on the 25 a WHOLE week different then what I thought. AF really did me in this time lol! Oh-well just keep testing until I get a +OPK lol.
> 
> Definitely keep testing. My average cycle length was 24 days according to FF. I know that I had cycles 23-26 days long. I Ov'd on CD15 last month and this month (only two cycles that I confirmed Ov, but I'm pretty sure that was the average Ov day. I hope you Ov soon!
> BDing is looking good though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well I have till sunday to get a +OPK because the hubby is leaving sunday @ 2. If I dont get a + before then Im just going to BD Saturday and Sunday also test on those day, but after that I'm not testing anymore. So heres to nothing this cycle lol.


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Well I have till sunday to get a +OPK because the hubby is leaving sunday @ 2. If I dont get a + before then Im just going to BD Saturday and Sunday also test on those day, but after that I'm not testing anymore. So heres to nothing this cycle lol.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd for you Akayj! :dust:


----------



## Akayj

I know :witch: will get me this time. Its okay tho more :sex: and time alone before a baby is coming.


----------



## Blackrain90

Akayj said:


> I know :witch: will get me this time. Its okay tho more :sex: and time alone before a baby is coming.

That's a really good way to think about it!!


----------



## adopim

That is a very good way to put it!


----------



## Akayj

CD14 BD -OPK
CD15-BD -OPK AM/PM
CD16-noBD -OPK AM
DH left this morning, never got a +OPK but got a lot of :sex: in. Here's to nothing lol.


----------



## Pixiemama

Hi! 
I'm hoping for my BFP on the 24th, but if I don't get it we're going to try SMEP for next month. We were NTNP, but i've already had 3 negative tests. Still holding out some hope though


----------



## Wytrease

I used the SMEP this month & I am just entering my 2ww af is due on the 30 th I just wish my lp was longer but o well Good Luck to all of you ladies & Baby Dust to us all


----------



## adopim

My LP last cycle was only 8 days. I think my average LP was between 9-12 days. Rarely 12 though, mostly on the shorter end of things. 10 days is still good :)


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj - FX'd for you! :dust: When does he get back?

Pixiemama - FX'd! :dust:

Wytrease - FX'd! :dust: Did you guys use anything else with SMEP? (softcups, temping, charts, etc?)


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj - FX'd for you! :dust: When does he get back?
> 
> Pixiemama - FX'd! :dust:
> 
> Wytrease - FX'd! :dust: Did you guys use anything else with SMEP? (softcups, temping, charts, etc?)

He won't be back until Friday maybe. I usually go with him but seeing as we just bought a house on Thursday I'm left to go the moving lol! I just now noticed a little(just on the paper a little bit) EWCM or what I think it is. It was clear not runny and a little stretchy. So maybe all the BDing we did will work. If not heres to next month!:winkwink:


----------



## Akayj

I didnt think that I would ever get a +OPK but guess what.....

The hubby left today and my last day of BDing was yesterday PM I think like 1-2ish! Oh well I'm happy I got something + out of this month YES!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Akayj said:


> I didnt think that I would ever get a +OPK but guess what.....
> View attachment 552961
> 
> The hubby left today and my last day of BDing was yesterday PM I think like 1-2ish! Oh well I'm happy I got something + out of this month YES!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay you are still in this month!!


----------



## Akayj

Blackrain90 said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I didnt think that I would ever get a +OPK but guess what.....
> View attachment 552961
> 
> The hubby left today and my last day of BDing was yesterday PM I think like 1-2ish! Oh well I'm happy I got something + out of this month YES!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay you are still in this month!!Click to expand...

You think so? Im not to confident in this month! But we will see what happens. There will be no BDing until like friday, monday at the latest. So we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Akayj said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I didnt think that I would ever get a +OPK but guess what.....
> View attachment 552961
> 
> The hubby left today and my last day of BDing was yesterday PM I think like 1-2ish! Oh well I'm happy I got something + out of this month YES!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay you are still in this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> You think so? Im not to confident in this month! But we will see what happens. There will be no BDing until like friday, monday at the latest. So we will see! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sperm can live for 72 hours, sometimes more, so if you O tomorrow or Tuesday there is still a chance, even if it isn't as big!


----------



## LillyTame

Well it's always good to see that the OPK you are using IS working so that's a plus...and I think you are still in too...according to some studies sperm can live up to 5 days in the right environment and if you are having ewcm, thats the right environment :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

You have a decent chance this month! If you Ov tomorrow (which usually it's within 24-36 hours of the first positive), then you would have BD on O-2, I have heard lots of good things about that day in a woman's cycle! And O-3 is a good day too.
Sending lots of :dust: and Fx'd!


----------



## Akayj

Thanks guys, but if it doesn't happen this month I'm okay with it. I wont be devastated. This is a busy month for us... bought a house, graduating college, going to FL so its a lot. So I will be busy during my two week wait. It will fly by. But thanks a lot guys! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Thanks guys, but if it doesn't happen this month I'm okay with it. I wont be devastated. This is a busy month for us... bought a house, graduating college, going to FL so its a lot. So I will be busy during my two week wait. It will fly by. But thanks a lot guys! :hugs::hugs:

Glad to hear it. And being busy during the 2WW is always good. Makes time seem to go faster and the wait a little less stressful. That is an awful lot going on!


----------



## Akayj

Yeah a lot going on. But I will def keep it every1 updated!! Might b mia for a couple of days.


----------



## SlimBrit

Akayj: Woohoo! Positive OPK, and BD the night before, sounds hopeful :thumbup:


How are you doing, adopim? 


I'm on CD 14 today, we didn't "do the do" on CD12. I'm a bit uneasy about it, but I'm not due to ovulate until this weekend, so I'm hoping we'll be alright. There's a lot going on the next couple of months for us: looking for a house, getting promoted, birthdays, our first anniversary! Hopefully all of that will keep us busy enough to keep from going crazy while trying for baby. Gotta say though, I am LOVING this SMEP! It's great for Hubbie, he gets the attention he wants, and something to look forward to. PLUS, it takes the guessing out, and I cannot stand trying to guess my cycles. Enjoying it! :happydance:


----------



## adopim

SlimBrit said:


> Akayj: Woohoo! Positive OPK, and BD the night before, sounds hopeful :thumbup:
> 
> 
> How are you doing, adopim?
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 14 today, we didn't "do the do" on CD12. I'm a bit uneasy about it, but I'm not due to ovulate until this weekend, so I'm hoping we'll be alright. There's a lot going on the next couple of months for us: looking for a house, getting promoted, birthdays, our first anniversary! Hopefully all of that will keep us busy enough to keep from going crazy while trying for baby. Gotta say though, I am LOVING this SMEP! It's great for Hubbie, he gets the attention he wants, and something to look forward to. PLUS, it takes the guessing out, and I cannot stand trying to guess my cycles. Enjoying it! :happydance:

Yes, I liked it for the fact that it took the guessing out of things. DH and I were pretty close in our regular "schedule" to it and it made me feel really good to have a plan in place. So I fully understand that. 
You have some exciting times coming up! Congrats of promotions and first anniversary! And I hope you find a house soon! 

AFM, I'm doing alright. Tired as all heck (had to bring some caffeine back to keep up with my 4 year old). Still getting minor cramping (nothing that worries me much since my body is stretching and pulling) as well as major bloating (I looks more like 3 months pregnant vs 5 weeks). Bouts of nausea are starting to hit me so I think morning sickness is going to hit me sooner this time around. We'll see. I'm still on the B6 so that might be what's stopping it hitting me already. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## thayet

adopim said:


> AFM, I'm doing alright. Tired as all heck (had to bring some caffeine back to keep up with my 4 year old). Still getting minor cramping (nothing that worries me much since my body is stretching and pulling) as well as major bloating (I looks more like 3 months pregnant vs 5 weeks). Bouts of nausea are starting to hit me so I think morning sickness is going to hit me sooner this time around. We'll see. I'm still on the B6 so that might be what's stopping it hitting me already.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Okay I'll admit it - I totally stalked your chart :blush: Lilly and I chat on another thread and she mentioned that you'd had a fallback rise on your chart and gotten a BFP! 

Your chart looks an awful lot like mine.. AND you got an early HPT! You're making me nuts lol 

Anyway congrats, FX for a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: @thayet...my first thought was "what is your butt doing over here!" :haha:


----------



## Wytrease

LillyTame said:


> Akayj - FX'd for you! :dust: When does he get back?
> 
> Pixiemama - FX'd! :dust:
> 
> Wytrease - FX'd! :dust: Did you guys use anything else with SMEP? (softcups, temping, charts, etc?)


I used opk's and preseed and the vitamins I took were Soy Isoflavones cd 3-7, B6, Folic Acid and Evening Primerose Oil... Good Luck to you


----------



## Wytrease

adopim said:


> My LP last cycle was only 8 days. I think my average LP was between 9-12 days. Rarely 12 though, mostly on the shorter end of things. 10 days is still good :)

That gives me alot of hope my LP is around 10 days hopefully I catch that egg as I am due for Af on the 30th


----------



## adopim

thayet said:


> Okay I'll admit it - I totally stalked your chart :blush: Lilly and I chat on another thread and she mentioned that you'd had a fallback rise on your chart and gotten a BFP!
> 
> Your chart looks an awful lot like mine.. AND you got an early HPT! You're making me nuts lol
> 
> Anyway congrats, FX for a h&h 9 months :)

Yeah, the positive I got on 9DPO was so very faint but I still count it because it was there, just super light. :haha:
I had a few occasions where I would stalk charts that look like mine... Not many did look like mine. The fallback was interesting to me. I just thought my body was messed up. Both cycles that I temped and used OPKs, FF pinpointed my Ov on CD15 even though that was the first day I would get a pos OPK. I always got a pos on CD16 (though this last cycle I didn't record it because my temp spiked. I am still confident I Ov'd on CD15 despite the fallback, because it stayed above the cover line and I don't think that it would have been impossible to get a BFP on 6DPO. 

Thank you, I'm still hoping for a sticky bean. :) I wish you the best of luck and lots of :dust:



Wytrease said:


> That gives me alot of hope my LP is around 10 days hopefully I catch that egg as I am due for Af on the 30th




Wytrease said:


> I used opk's and preseed and the vitamins I took were Soy Isoflavones cd 3-7, B6, Folic Acid and Evening Primerose Oil... Good Luck to you

10 days is still pretty good! :thumbup: I can't really pinpoint exactly what worked for me this cycle as I had a number of things I did a little different. But if the B6 and Folic Acid don't seem to help try adding B12 to the mix too. When the B6 didn't work last cycle I did some reading on it and found that B6 works better when taken with Folic Acid and B12. You got the Folic Acid, but it's just a thought for you if it comes down to it :)

:dust:


----------



## Wytrease

adopim said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> Okay I'll admit it - I totally stalked your chart :blush: Lilly and I chat on another thread and she mentioned that you'd had a fallback rise on your chart and gotten a BFP!
> 
> Your chart looks an awful lot like mine.. AND you got an early HPT! You're making me nuts lol
> 
> Anyway congrats, FX for a h&h 9 months :)
> 
> Yeah, the positive I got on 9DPO was so very faint but I still count it because it was there, just super light. :haha:
> I had a few occasions where I would stalk charts that look like mine... Not many did look like mine. The fallback was interesting to me. I just thought my body was messed up. Both cycles that I temped and used OPKs, FF pinpointed my Ov on CD15 even though that was the first day I would get a pos OPK. I always got a pos on CD16 (though this last cycle I didn't record it because my temp spiked. I am still confident I Ov'd on CD15 despite the fallback, because it stayed above the cover line and I don't think that it would have been impossible to get a BFP on 6DPO.
> 
> Thank you, I'm still hoping for a sticky bean. :) I wish you the best of luck and lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Wytrease said:
> 
> 
> That gives me alot of hope my LP is around 10 days hopefully I catch that egg as I am due for Af on the 30thClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wytrease said:
> 
> 
> I used opk's and preseed and the vitamins I took were Soy Isoflavones cd 3-7, B6, Folic Acid and Evening Primerose Oil... Good Luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> 10 days is still pretty good! :thumbup: I can't really pinpoint exactly what worked for me this cycle as I had a number of things I did a little different. But if the B6 and Folic Acid don't seem to help try adding B12 to the mix too. When the B6 didn't work last cycle I did some reading on it and found that B6 works better when taken with Folic Acid and B12. You got the Folic Acid, but it's just a thought for you if it comes down to it :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you I forgot to mention I also took B complex with the B6 because it had B12 but the B complex didn't have enough vitamin B6... I am about 2 or 3 dpo


----------



## adopim

Wytrease said:


> Thank you I forgot to mention I also took B complex with the B6 because it had B12 but the B complex didn't have enough vitamin B6... I am about 2 or 3 dpo

Great! :thumbup: Good luck to you! Fx'd :)


----------



## Wytrease

adopim said:


> Wytrease said:
> 
> 
> Thank you I forgot to mention I also took B complex with the B6 because it had B12 but the B complex didn't have enough vitamin B6... I am about 2 or 3 dpo
> 
> Great! :thumbup: Good luck to you! Fx'd :)Click to expand...

Thank you & congratulations to you H&H 9 months to you


----------



## Akayj

Hey guys yall know I could be M.I.A for too long lol! I was just wondering my chart doesn't really look like any of y'alls. The only way I confirmed O was the OPK. Since my chart doesn't match my +OPK is that a bad thing? Also this is my first time to chart so that could be why a newbie mistake. 
The hubby wont be home till Friday. Also I didn't know if I should count yesterdays because I woke up at 6AM and hr before I temp but I didn't get out of bed so i wasn't sure if I should count it thats why it looks like that. The dot that is on there is the temp I got @ 7. 
CRAP I packed my BBT and its at the new house! I think I might just give temping up until next cycle cause Im'm sooooo busy UGH! :(


----------



## Lionchild

Hi Ladies! 

I was hoping I could join you all. This is my first cycle trying the SMEP method. I'm on cd 11. Af is due on February 12th.

I have a 10 day lp, so I'm also trying to extend my lp by one day with B-complex this month. B6 has worked at extending it by a day in the past. I also use Preseed. 

I'm going to catch up on reading this thread. GL to all the ladies ttc!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Lionchild! :dust:

Wishing you lots of success this month with SMEP, please keep us updated! You said this is your 1st cycle trying SMEP...how many cycles in are you? This is cycle 2 for me...I'm going to try to stick closer to the SMEP plan this time...it's ALOT of BDing lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Thought you'd all like to see this....10 DPO (very pink in real life)..... :)
 



Attached Files:







33AFBF6A-5DF3-4E91-AC81-68D3E036F47D-369-00000110A60A0378_zpsafb7fcb5.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10









A61BCB2F-A4C0-4336-AC7A-2FC58988E97B-369-00000110AEC4A766_zpscbcafb9c.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LillyTame

I see it, I see it, I see it! :happydance::happydance: Woohoo! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah, it's crazy that they don't look as pink on here. Definitely are very pink in real life :)


----------



## LillyTame

But you can definitely SEE the lines...and on all three tests so I know they arent evaps! So excited for you!

Did you SMEP this month? If I'm not mistaken you were going to next cycle if you hadn't caught the eggy! Heehee preggo lady! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> But you can definitely SEE the lines...and on all three tests so I know they arent evaps! So excited for you!
> 
> Did you SMEP this month? If I'm not mistaken you were going to next cycle if you hadn't caught the eggy! Heehee preggo lady! :haha:

We didn't SPEM, well we kind of did up until DH went to work for a week (thankfully he came home just in time to make a baby!) so we BD until my tests became negative, then he went back to work haha.


----------



## adopim

Blackrain90 said:


> Thought you'd all like to see this....10 DPO (very pink in real life)..... :)

Yay!!! :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## Akayj

Blackrain90 said:


> Thought you'd all like to see this....10 DPO (very pink in real life)..... :)

CONGRATULATIONS!! H&H 9Months! sticky bean dust your way!!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, Blackrain!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> Hi Lionchild! :dust:
> 
> Wishing you lots of success this month with SMEP, please keep us updated! You said this is your 1st cycle trying SMEP...how many cycles in are you? This is cycle 2 for me...I'm going to try to stick closer to the SMEP plan this time...it's ALOT of BDing lol

Hi LillyTame,

I'll definitely keep you updated. This is my 11th cycle. I did get a bfp back in November, but it ended in mc at around 6 weeks. I'm going to stick closely to the method as well. Time to bd! GL!!!:dust:


----------



## SlimBrit

Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah, it's crazy that they don't look as pink on here. Definitely are very pink in real life :)

COngratulations! You must be so excited! Have you told DH yet?


----------



## Blackrain90

SlimBrit said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's crazy that they don't look as pink on here. Definitely are very pink in real life :)
> 
> COngratulations! You must be so excited! Have you told DH yet?Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes I called him last night, he is over the moon excited!!!

I was going to tell my dad tonight but DH asked me to wait a week until he can come with....I started BAWLING, in the middle of the basement at work!! It wasn't even that upsetting, I've just felt like bawling all day (hormones, yay.) but that apparently did me in haha. Geeze. But we are both so excited!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I need to tidy up our front page. Can we get a roll call?

Anyone other than adopim happydance:) get a BFP that DID do SMEP in Jan?

Anyone got a BFN in Jan?

Anyone still waiting in Jan?

Anyone would like to be added to Feb? Lionchild I have added you :thumbup:


----------



## SlimBrit

LillyTame said:


> Ok, I need to tidy up our front page. Can we get a roll call?
> 
> Anyone other than adopim happydance:) get a BFP that DID do SMEP in Jan?
> 
> Anyone got a BFN in Jan?
> 
> Anyone still waiting in Jan?
> 
> Anyone would like to be added to Feb? Lionchild I have added you :thumbup:

:dohh: Oh, my mistake! I'm testing in Feb! Hopefully I can wait until Valentine's day, because I have no idea how long my cycle is going to be.


----------



## SlimBrit

Blackrain90 said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's crazy that they don't look as pink on here. Definitely are very pink in real life :)
> 
> COngratulations! You must be so excited! Have you told DH yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yes I called him last night, he is over the moon excited!!!
> 
> I was going to tell my dad tonight but DH asked me to wait a week until he can come with....I started BAWLING, in the middle of the basement at work!! It wasn't even that upsetting, I've just felt like bawling all day (hormones, yay.) but that apparently did me in haha. Geeze. But we are both so excited!Click to expand...


Aw, maybe he wants to do something special to tell the grandparents? I'm excited for you! :dance:


----------



## moose31

yay! I am glad someone started a new SMEP thread the other one i joined a while back is full of preggers posting updates and ultrasounds....which is a good sign that this might actually work but kind of discouraging for those of us who have been at it a while :)

GL everyone! I am in limbo AF not here but tested BFN yesterday. have super sore boobs :coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok SlimBrit - I will put you down for Feb, thanks and good luck! :dust: I'm going to test on Valentine's day too!

Hi moose31 :hi: Welcome to the thread! I know what you mean about the other SMEP threads...they just seemed too far along for me to hop in. I hope you enjoy a short lived stay here! Keep us posted if we need to add you to Feb or not (I hope not! :dust:)


----------



## moose31

:wacko: Grumph:wacko: you can add me into february AF just showed up 

on a positive note my cycles are now regular 31 days YAY. and my Clomid challenge test showed normal Ovulation.....DH SA was normal Except HIGH viscosity ?????anybody else DH have this problem......


----------



## LillyTame

Oh booooo! Full flow AF or spotting? Soooo many times us ladies will be like AF is here but then it will turn out to only be spotting and soooome women do spot with pregnancy...just saying lol


----------



## Akayj

Hey guys I'm still here! Just done moving and I will catch up on all the post from my last post! Anything new? Man I have sore bbs not to bad tho just know its there!


----------



## adopim

Sore bbs could be good! :thumbup: How did moving go?


----------



## Lionchild

Moose31-sorry to hear that af got you. How long have you been SMEPing? This is my first month. My husband hasn't had a SA yet, so I'm not sure what it all means.

Welcome back, Akayj!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome back Akayj, you weren't gone too long! Nice looking chart there:thumbup:


----------



## moose31

Lionchild said:


> Moose31-sorry to hear that af got you. How long have you been SMEPing? This is my first month. My husband hasn't had a SA yet, so I'm not sure what it all means.
> 
> Welcome back, Akayj!

We've been TTC since April 2011 but havent done SMEP each cycle thats just exhausting..LOL.... but have given it a try quite a few times....


----------



## 06UNC09

I just started a new cycle, and will be trying SMEP this month. Hoping for a BFP on 2/24!


----------



## adopim

Welcome to the new as well as returning SMEPers! :wave:


----------



## LillyTame

06UNC09 said:


> I just started a new cycle, and will be trying SMEP this month. Hoping for a BFP on 2/24!

Hi 06UNC09! :hi: Welcome to the thread! I will put you down for Feb...good luck! And lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

So I was going to try to "adjust" SMEP so that I could start DTD on CD 10 (closer to when I expect OV), but I'm starting to get too anxious lol...I think I'm going to try to stick to the plan as close as possible.:thumbup:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> So I was going to try to "adjust" SMEP so that I could start DTD on CD 10 (closer to when I expect OV), but I'm starting to get too anxious lol...I think I'm going to try to stick to the plan as close as possible.:thumbup:

Yes! :thumbup: Good deal :D


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame-as a note from my experience with my only bfp back in Nov. (which ended in mc), I got O'd on cycle day 9. I got my first bfp (though very faint) on cd 19. I usually don't even O until cd 19 (with 30-day cycles), so it was such a bizarre cycle. Anyway, my point is that you never know if your body is going to do something wacky one month, so SMEPing seems to serve as insurance for those rare occurrences. I'm trying to stick to it closely as well.


----------



## Lionchild

06UNC09 said:


> I just started a new cycle, and will be trying SMEP this month. Hoping for a BFP on 2/24!

Welcome 06UNC09!:dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> LillyTame-as a note from my experience with my only bfp back in Nov. (which ended in mc), I got O'd on cycle day 9. I got my first bfp (though very faint) on cd 19. I usually don't even O until cd 19 (with 30-day cycles), so it was such a bizarre cycle. Anyway, my point is that you never know if your body is going to do something wacky one month, so SMEPing seems to serve as insurance for those rare occurrences. I'm trying to stick to it closely as well.


Yes, I agree...so after going back and forth over and over again in my mind lol We DID DTD! :thumbup: lol We have officially begun SMEPing for this cycle! Wooohoo!


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Ok, I need to tidy up our front page. Can we get a roll call?
> 
> Anyone other than adopim happydance:) get a BFP that DID do SMEP in Jan?
> 
> Anyone got a BFN in Jan?
> 
> Anyone still waiting in Jan?
> 
> Anyone would like to be added to Feb? Lionchild I have added you :thumbup:

AF comes Feb 4th so put me down for Feb. Thanks


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Sore bbs could be good! :thumbup: How did moving go?

Moving is never fun :nope:! but I wont be doing it again for a LONG time! Yippee!! :happydance:
Well I hope sore BBS is a good thing. Not to noticeable today.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Welcome back Akayj, you weren't gone too long! Nice looking chart there:thumbup:

Thanks on the chart its coming together! Man do I hate hearing that alarm at the same day every day lol.:sleep:


----------



## SlimBrit

LillyTame said:


> Ok SlimBrit - I will put you down for Feb, thanks and good luck! :dust: I'm going to test on Valentine's day too!
> 
> Hi moose31 :hi: Welcome to the thread! I know what you mean about the other SMEP threads...they just seemed too far along for me to hop in. I hope you enjoy a short lived stay here! Keep us posted if we need to add you to Feb or not (I hope not! :dust:)


I'm not even completely sure my period is due on the 9th. I think I ovulated on the 23rd (surprise!) and thankfully, Hubbie and I :sex: on the 22nd, 23rd, and 24th. But I'm not 100% sure!!! I hope we caught it in time because we missed doing it on CD 10 and 12! AHHHHH! 

Sorry I had a moment. :haha: I still want to hold out to test on V-day and so does Hubbie. I told him he was in charge of when we'll test (even though I'm pretty sure he won't care if I tested before then!), so we'll see how his resolve holds up over the next couple of weeks. I felt like I was catching a cold during my assumed 'O' and I am definitely sick now. Stuffy nose, congestion, but thankfully no sore throat. Trying not to pass out when I eat or drink anything. :haha: Been feeling some weird things in my tummy, but don't want to put a name to it....yet. :argh: 

So I guess according to my new ticker, my period is due on the 6th instead of the 9th. Maybe I'll test on the 8th to give myself a little room both ways? What do ya'll think?



*adopim:* How's you little dinosaur doing? (baby in your sig kinda looks like one :flower:)


----------



## adopim

SlimBrit said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Ok SlimBrit - I will put you down for Feb, thanks and good luck! :dust: I'm going to test on Valentine's day too!
> 
> Hi moose31 :hi: Welcome to the thread! I know what you mean about the other SMEP threads...they just seemed too far along for me to hop in. I hope you enjoy a short lived stay here! Keep us posted if we need to add you to Feb or not (I hope not! :dust:)
> 
> 
> I'm not even completely sure my period is due on the 9th. I think I ovulated on the 23rd (surprise!) and thankfully, Hubbie and I :sex: on the 22nd, 23rd, and 24th. But I'm not 100% sure!!! I hope we caught it in time because we missed doing it on CD 10 and 12! AHHHHH!
> 
> Sorry I had a moment. :haha: I still want to hold out to test on V-day and so does Hubbie. I told him he was in charge of when we'll test (even though I'm pretty sure he won't care if I tested before then!), so we'll see how his resolve holds up over the next couple of weeks. I felt like I was catching a cold during my assumed 'O' and I am definitely sick now. Stuffy nose, congestion, but thankfully no sore throat. Trying not to pass out when I eat or drink anything. :haha: Been feeling some weird things in my tummy, but don't want to put a name to it....yet. :argh:
> 
> So I guess according to my new ticker, my period is due on the 6th instead of the 9th. Maybe I'll test on the 8th to give myself a little room both ways? What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> *adopim:* How's you little dinosaur doing? (baby in your sig kinda looks like one :flower:)Click to expand...

Sounds like some great BDing you got in there! :thumbup:

Haha, it does look a little like a dinosaur, doesn't it? :haha: Thank you for asking. As far as I know everything is going well. I've felt terribly nauseous the last few days, but no actual throwing up..... Yet..... I have a feeling by next week I'll have full blown m/s. I hope I'm wrong tho. Nips still hurt like a son of a gun and I'm still getting pulling stretching pains all over my lower abdomen. I'm sad to have to wait another 4 weeks and 4 days! I want to tell my family so bad but I also want to wait until after my first u/s. but seemingly everything is going well so far.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I need to tidy up our front page. Can we get a roll call?
> 
> Anyone other than adopim happydance:) get a BFP that DID do SMEP in Jan?
> 
> Anyone got a BFN in Jan?
> 
> Anyone still waiting in Jan?
> 
> Anyone would like to be added to Feb? Lionchild I have added you :thumbup
> 
> AF comes Feb 4th so put me down for Feb. ThanksClick to expand...

Got you :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

CD10 today so I get to start using my OPKs again :happydance: but I'm not expecting OV until CD15-18.

OH is aware of the every other day plan and seems to be on board lol. I hate that he was put on a later work schedule though, which means he will be more tired in the evenings and I go to work early so morning BD isn't really an option.

I feel like this is the point in the cycle when it officially begins. I guess because you are actively trying to catch the eggy.

Well FX'd! :dust:


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> CD10 today so I get to start using my OPKs again :happydance: but I'm not expecting OV until CD15-18.
> 
> OH is aware of the every other day plan and seems to be on board lol. I hate that he was put on a later work schedule though, which means he will be more tired in the evenings and I go to work early so morning BD isn't really an option.
> 
> I feel like this is the point in the cycle when it officially begins. I guess because you are actively trying to catch the eggy.
> 
> Well FX'd! :dust:

I've got mine crossed for you too and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Akayj

Im 7DPO... bbs are still sore but not bad! Since about Thursday(1/24) at about 2ish I'm so tired I do everything to keep my eyes open. I don't know if its from moving and being wore out. Thats what Im chalking it up to. 
What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Im 7DPO... bbs are still sore but not bad! Since about Thursday(1/24) at about 2ish I'm so tired I do everything to keep my eyes open. I don't know if its from moving and being wore out. Thats what Im chalking it up to.
> What do you ladies think of my chart?

I like the look of that dip on 6DPO that rose again today. Possibly implantation dip? I know it seems a bit early for that, but they say that implantation can take place anywhere between 6-12DPO (occasionally earlier or later depending on the woman). I hope it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim - thank you!:thumbup:

Akayj - looks good, fx'd that temp stays up! :dust:


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Im 7DPO... bbs are still sore but not bad! Since about Thursday(1/24) at about 2ish I'm so tired I do everything to keep my eyes open. I don't know if its from moving and being wore out. Thats what Im chalking it up to.
> What do you ladies think of my chart?
> 
> I like the look of that dip on 6DPO that rose again today. Possibly implantation dip? I know it seems a bit early for that, but they say that implantation can take place anywhere between 6-12DPO (occasionally earlier or later depending on the woman). I hope it's a good sign for you!!Click to expand...

Yeah Im not sure what I need to be looking for because this is my first time to temp... so just wanted some feed back. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> adopim - thank you!:thumbup:
> 
> Akayj - looks good, fx'd that temp stays up! :dust:

Thanks! Just wanted to make sure Im going in the right direction with the charting. Whether AF is coming or not I just wanted to make sure it looks good. Thanks again! :winkwink:


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> adopim - thank you!:thumbup:
> 
> Akayj - looks good, fx'd that temp stays up! :dust:
> 
> Thanks! Just wanted to make sure Im going in the right direction with the charting. Whether AF is coming or not I just wanted to make sure it looks good. Thanks again! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes! With the rise today it looks great. You'll want to keep looking for the sustained higher temps.
When are you expecting AF; in other words when are you planning on testing? ;)


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> adopim - thank you!:thumbup:
> 
> Akayj - looks good, fx'd that temp stays up! :dust:
> 
> Thanks! Just wanted to make sure Im going in the right direction with the charting. Whether AF is coming or not I just wanted to make sure it looks good. Thanks again! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! With the rise today it looks great. You'll want to keep looking for the sustained higher temps.
> When are you expecting AF; in other words when are you planning on testing? ;)Click to expand...

Af is supposed to be here on Feb 4! Im waiting till then to test. LOL. I can wait. I only have Clear Blue test so I have to wait.


----------



## Wytrease

I'm currently 2 days away and praying af does not show. Wish me luck ladies & Good Luck and Baby Dust to you all


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> I'm currently 2 days away and praying af does not show. Wish me luck ladies & Good Luck and Baby Dust to you all

Woohoo, sounds good! FXd for you!:dust:


----------



## adopim

Wytrease said:


> I'm currently 2 days away and praying af does not show. Wish me luck ladies & Good Luck and Baby Dust to you all

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Cd 16&#8212;waiting to o (hopefully by Thursday).

GL ladies!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Cd 16waiting to o (hopefully by Thursday).
> 
> GL ladies!!!

FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you ladies for all of your support


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> I'm currently 2 days away and praying af does not show. Wish me luck ladies & Good Luck and Baby Dust to you all

GOOD LUCK!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you Akayj


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> I'm currently 2 days away and praying af does not show. Wish me luck ladies & Good Luck and Baby Dust to you all

Good luck!!!:dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Cd17 and no sign of O. I usually O on cd19, but the lines on my opk are getting dark by this time. The lines so far have been light. I'm hoping that they are magically dark tomorrow. I'm hoping I don't O late this month. It's hard enough waiting 19 days. 

Oh well, more SMEPing!


----------



## LillyTame

[email protected] dark, I swear that's what it seems like! It just turns dark out of nowhere!


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you ladies I'm hoping she don't show tomorrow or any other day for 9 months lol... Good Luck ladies I hope you get those positive opk's so you all can make some babies.


----------



## Akayj

I know I keep asking, but I just wanted to know if y'all think my chart is looking good? LOL


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you ladies I'm hoping she don't show tomorrow or any other day for 9 months lol... Good Luck ladies I hope you get those positive opk's so you all can make some babies.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> I know I keep asking, but I just wanted to know if y'all think my chart is looking good? LOL

Ok...now I've only been watching charts for a short time so don't hate me for just being honest! In MY opinion....I don't like the look of your last temp...it's heading down...BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT a lot of preggo temps zig zig (up a notch, down a notch, then back up)....so it's really just a wait and see game right now :shrug:

How are you feeling? Cramping or anything? When is AF actually due?

Progesterone is what makes the temp go up after OV and you have that whether preggo or not.

Disclaimer - My FX'd for you until AF shows her ugly little face! :dust:


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I know I keep asking, but I just wanted to know if y'all think my chart is looking good? LOL
> 
> Ok...now I've only been watching charts for a short time so don't hate me for just being honest! In MY opinion....I don't like the look of your last temp...it's heading down...BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT a lot of preggo temps zig zig (up a notch, down a notch, then back up)....so it's really just a wait and see game right now :shrug:
> 
> How are you feeling? Cramping or anything? When is AF actually due?
> 
> Progesterone is what makes the temp go up after OV and you have that whether preggo or not.
> 
> Disclaimer - My FX'd for you until AF shows her ugly little face! :dust:Click to expand...

Akayj, I think your chart is looking good. My temp dropped down to the lower side of my higher temps for a few days right around implantation, so as long as it doesn't drop drastically or keep dropping too much I'd say your still in! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain90 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I know I keep asking, but I just wanted to know if y'all think my chart is looking good? LOL
> 
> Ok...now I've only been watching charts for a short time so don't hate me for just being honest! In MY opinion....I don't like the look of your last temp...it's heading down...BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT a lot of preggo temps zig zig (up a notch, down a notch, then back up)....so it's really just a wait and see game right now :shrug:
> 
> How are you feeling? Cramping or anything? When is AF actually due?
> 
> Progesterone is what makes the temp go up after OV and you have that whether preggo or not.
> 
> Disclaimer - My FX'd for you until AF shows her ugly little face! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Akayj, I think your chart is looking good. My temp dropped down to the lower side of my higher temps for a few days right around implantation, so as long as it doesn't drop drastically or keep dropping too much I'd say your still in! :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:Woohooo, perfect example of a preggo zigzagger! So if we compare your chart to her's, Akayj, yours is looking perfect! :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha yeah it was all over the place! I have stopped temping now, because I am afraid I will analyze every jump and dip (and obviously I get lots of them haha) :)


----------



## adopim

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha yeah it was all over the place! I have stopped temping now, because I am afraid I will analyze every jump and dip (and obviously I get lots of them haha) :)

Yup, that's why I stopped. The day after my BFP I had a significant drop that scared me. I hid the thermometer from myself so as not to tempted into taking my temp. I would have analyzed every dip and rise too. 
I had a fallback rise this cycle too.
Akayj: I think your chart looks just fine to me. But like Lilly said, only time will be the true tell.


----------



## Akayj

For some reason the temp I had for this morning is gone. My recall on my temper is not correct ugh! Idk what to do:(! It went down but not that much ugh. Im going to put it on there seeing as i just took my temp again and it didn't recall until i held to on button down now my temp is gone (should read the instructions) from this morning. So I will see where it is in the AM. IDK whats going on with me today. Gezz!


----------



## Blackrain90

I think it was around 98.1 when I looked?


----------



## Akayj

Blackrain90 said:


> I think it was around 98.1 when I looked?

I didn't think it was that low I will put 98.1 but not count it. I remembered it was in the 98s but oh geez.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah it was probably between 98.1 and 98.2 but probably best to discard it just in case, see what tomorrows is.


----------



## Akayj

Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah it was probably between 98.1 and 98.2 but probably best to discard it just in case, see what tomorrows is.

Have you set up an appt with the dr yet? Having any symptoms?


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> I think it was around 98.1 when I looked?
> 
> I didn't think it was that low I will put 98.1 but not count it. I remembered it was in the 98s but oh geez.Click to expand...


FX'd for high temp tomorrow! Man, 98 seems so high, when I'm down in the 97's lol.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I know I keep asking, but I just wanted to know if y'all think my chart is looking good? LOL
> 
> Ok...now I've only been watching charts for a short time so don't hate me for just being honest! In MY opinion....I don't like the look of your last temp...it's heading down...BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT a lot of preggo temps zig zig (up a notch, down a notch, then back up)....so it's really just a wait and see game right now :shrug:
> 
> How are you feeling? Cramping or anything? When is AF actually due?
> 
> Progesterone is what makes the temp go up after OV and you have that whether preggo or not.
> 
> Disclaimer - My FX'd for you until AF shows her ugly little face! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Akayj, I think your chart is looking good. My temp dropped down to the lower side of my higher temps for a few days right around implantation, so as long as it doesn't drop drastically or keep dropping too much I'd say your still in! :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Woohooo, perfect example of a preggo zigzagger! So if we compare your chart to her's, Akayj, yours is looking perfect! :happydance:Click to expand...

AF is due feb 4. Cramping gassy bbs hurt back is hurting too.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> I think it was around 98.1 when I looked?
> 
> I didn't think it was that low I will put 98.1 but not count it. I remembered it was in the 98s but oh geez.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FX'd for high temp tomorrow! Man, 98 seems so high, when I'm down in the 97's lol.Click to expand...

My temps were low before O! Haven't went down so I will see. I think my chances are slim because we missed O day. Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Well if you BD within a couple days before O I don't think you are for sure out!


----------



## Lionchild

All this temping talkI'm learning a lot! 

GL, Akayj! I hope it's an implantation dip! 

I'm not going to start temping unless three more months pass. I don't temp because I have had regular O days for the most part (according to opks). I think my problem is a shorter luteal phase (10 days), which temping won't help with. It's interesting to read about, nonetheless.


----------



## Akayj

Im going down in temp, we will see. Come on Feb 4 lol!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Akayj I have my fingers crossed for you if af shows I am going to start charting for the next cycle but I'm praying this is our month.


----------



## Akayj

Yeah this is my first cycle to chart, going pretty well so far. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

CD8 - :thumbup:
CD10 - :thumbup:, OPK-
CD12 - :thumbup:, OPK-

My temps are all wacky, I was hoping I was starting to even out but then I woke up 2 hrs early this morning!

No EWCM yet, predicted OV due in 4 days.:coffee:


----------



## Akayj

Good Luck!! I didn't have very much CM of any kind this cycle.


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies off to Miami FL! Graduating college on Saturday! I will try and get on to keep y'all posted on AF! 
Talk to y'all soon!


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations on your graduation


----------



## adopim

Congrats on graduating Akayj! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Hey ladies off to Miami FL! Graduating college on Saturday! I will try and get on to keep y'all posted on AF!
> Talk to y'all soon!

Wow! Congratulations! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

CD 14 - OV due any day now :happydance: I'm hoping before the weekend is over because OH has to work late next week and I don't think he will be up for much BDing.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> CD 14 - OV due any day now :happydance: I'm hoping before the weekend is over because OH has to work late next week and I don't think he will be up for much BDing.

Fx'd it happens before then! 

I am going absolutely crazy because my DH has been too tired for any action lately. You know me and my crazy sex drive. Doesn't help that I've been reading a Megan Hart book :dohh: that DH bought me for Christmas too! He's making me crazy!!! Haha
I thought for sure I'd see some action in my dreams, but apparently I can't even get laid in my dreams :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> I thought for sure I'd see some action in my dreams, but apparently I can't even get laid in my dreams :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Have fun, Akayj! Congrats on your graduation!

LillyTame-Keep up the good SMEP work! Hope you get your positive opk soon!

I'm finishing cd19. No sign of o. Lines are still very faint. I usually o on cd19 (10 of last 12 cycles). I'm afraid my cycles are messed up since mc. Going to keep on SMEP-ing though! FX I o before too long!


----------



## Lionchild

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I am going absolutely crazy because my DH has been too tired for any action lately. You know me and my crazy sex drive. Doesn't help that I've been reading a Megan Hart book :dohh: that DH bought me for Christmas too! He's making me crazy!!! Haha
> I thought for sure I'd see some action in my dreams, but apparently I can't even get laid in my dreams :wacko:
> 
> :haha: Can you buy him a sexy novel (for men) to read to get him in the mood?Click to expand...


----------



## Akayj

You guys are crazy. But I know what you mean about the books I had that problem with 50 shades! 
THANKS FOR ALL THE CONGRATS. :hug::hug:


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Akayj! 

That's weird Adopim, I noticed more sex dreams right after I had my BFP....won't go into details, but they were good dreams hahaha! Pretty realistic when I woke up! And I haven't even read any of my smut novels lately! Maybe it was because DH had been gone for 2 weeks lol...


----------



## adopim

Lionchild said:


> :haha: Can you buy him a sexy novel (for men) to read to get him in the mood?

Lol, he isn't a reader. He's more of a visual kind of guy, and I've worked that angle. He is just extremely tired. I've got a few more ideas up my sleeve to help things too. Haha. 



Akayj said:


> You guys are crazy. But I know what you mean about the books I had that problem with 50 shades!
> THANKS FOR ALL THE CONGRATS. :hug::hug:

OMG! 50 Shades drove me crazy! I read them all like 4 times. However I just read "Dirty" by Megan Hart that I actually think I liked a little bit better. I'm going to find a few more of her titles and see if I like them just as well. 



Blackrain90 said:


> Congrats Akayj!
> 
> That's weird Adopim, I noticed more sex dreams right after I had my BFP....won't go into details, but they were good dreams hahaha! Pretty realistic when I woke up! And I haven't even read any of my smut novels lately! Maybe it was because DH had been gone for 2 weeks lol...

That's probably it. Go at it like rabbits and then a dry spell can be tough on your mind. I haven't had any really good sex dreams lately. The one I had last night that I thought was going to get good never did.... :rofl:


----------



## Akayj

Well my temps went down now they are back on a rise. Hummm...... Waiting for the 4th to see if the :witch: makes an appearance.


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I'm out on top the next cycle I'm going to chart this cycle and hopefully I get my bfp


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I'm out on top the next cycle I'm going to chart this cycle and hopefully I get my bfp

Ah man! Hopefully next month!! :hug::hug::dust:


----------



## Blackrain90

Adopim, had another of those dreams last night, the O actually woke me up....with cramps :( I have heard cramps are verrrry common when you O during first trimester, but It would be nice if I could at least control when I did!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Well my temps went down now they are back on a rise. Hummm...... Waiting for the 4th to see if the :witch: makes an appearance.

Looking good! :thumbup:



Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I'm out on top the next cycle I'm going to chart this cycle and hopefully I get my bfp

I'm sorry to hear that Wytrease :hugs: :dust: (should I put you on the list for Feb SMEPing?)


----------



## adopim

Akayj said:


> Well my temps went down now they are back on a rise. Hummm...... Waiting for the 4th to see if the :witch: makes an appearance.

 I like the look of it! I hope the nasty witch stays away! 



Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I'm out on top the next cycle I'm going to chart this cycle and hopefully I get my bfp

 :hugs: good luck :dust:



Blackrain90 said:


> Adopim, had another of those dreams last night, the O actually woke me up....with cramps :( I have heard cramps are verrrry common when you O during first trimester, but It would be nice if I could at least control when I did!!!

I finally was able to seduce my DH last night. :thumbup: 
I did get some cramping but it didn't feel like anything concerning to me really. Nothing severe.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah mine hasn't been anything severe either, just a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Wytrease

Yes please


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I'm out on top the next cycle I'm going to chart this cycle and hopefully I get my bfp

:hugs: Hope this is next one is your lucky cycle!


----------



## ProfWife

Btw...count me in for Feb. We haven't been perfect this month due to doctor's appointments. Sadly a fight led to no bd on a likely fertile night... Pretty upset right now... 

Feels like month after month I'm letting both of us down...me letting him down especially.


----------



## LillyTame

Got you ProfWife. Sounds like you had a cycle like my first...we just kept having these little spats that would mess up our "sexytime"


----------



## ProfWife

I just feel like he isn't really enthusiastic. Plus he was attempting to get "romantic" during War of the Worlds (the 2005 movie). When I told him watching people massacred by aliens wasn't exactly a turn on, he switched it to the evening news. In a way it's funny...I can't make this stuff up. . Just wish we hadn't wasted a night.


----------



## LillyTame

Lmao, men! They just dont get it :shrug: but i understand about not wanting to miss a day especially the closer you get to ov


----------



## thayet

Hey Lilly! I think it's time you officially added me to your SMEP thread! We pretty much followed it last month anyway, but let's make it official this time around :) Plus it's one more set of charts I get to stalk when I'm bored.. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Lol i got you thayet! Will add you when i get on the comp, on my phone right now. FX'd for you and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Akayj

Pretty sure AF will b here tomorrow. Light pink in some cm that how she comes lol. Put me down for March. Still going to try and follow this plan but now that I have graduated have to look for a job no traveling with the hubby.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Pretty sure AF will b here tomorrow. Light pink in some cm that how she comes lol. Put me down for March. Still going to try and follow this plan but now that I have graduated have to look for a job no traveling with the hubby.

Nope! I refuse to put you down until AF actually shows full flow! :sulk:


----------



## SlimBrit

SMEP is amazing! We found out last night before the big game at 11 dpo! Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that :bfp: come up! Thanking the Lord for giving us this blessing again. Good luck ladies still waiting, and believe!


----------



## adopim

Congrats SlimBrit!! :happydance: :D


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations slimbrit


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure AF will b here tomorrow. Light pink in some cm that how she comes lol. Put me down for March. Still going to try and follow this plan but now that I have graduated have to look for a job no traveling with the hubby.
> 
> Nope! I refuse to put you down until AF actually shows full flow! :sulk:Click to expand...

:witch: is here!


----------



## Akayj

SlimBrit said:


> SMEP is amazing! We found out last night before the big game at 11 dpo! Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that :bfp: come up! Thanking the Lord for giving us this blessing again. Good luck ladies still waiting, and believe!

Congrats h&h 9months! :thumbup:


----------



## Wytrease

:witch: is here![/QUOTE]

Akayj hopefully you will get your :bfp: this month after all it is the month of Love :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

SlimBrit said:


> SMEP is amazing! We found out last night before the big game at 11 dpo! Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that :bfp: come up! Thanking the Lord for giving us this blessing again. Good luck ladies still waiting, and believe!

:thumbup:Congratulations my'lady! :happydance: Hope you have a healthy and happy 9months!:dust: SO happy to see you got a BFP and happy to see another one for our little group!



Akayj said:


> :witch: is here!

:nope:Oh poo! I was so hoping she wouldn't show for you. :hugs: FX'd for next cycle :hug:


----------



## thayet

congrats SlimBrit! Two out of such a small group.. the odds are definitely in our favour. :flower:


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, SlimBrit!!! That's awesome!!!

I'm pretty sure I'm having some weird annovulatory cycle. I'm on cd23 and still no positive opk. Plus, I've come down with some sort of flu (fever, aches, chills, sore throat, and cough), so we're off the SMEP schedule for the moment. I hope to recover quickly and then O and bd once I'm better. I had lots of ewcm today mixed with some blood. Very strange. I don't know what it all means.

GL to all the other ladies still waiting to O or in the tww!!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Congrats, SlimBrit!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm having some weird annovulatory cycle. I'm on cd23 and still no positive opk. Plus, I've come down with some sort of flu (fever, aches, chills, sore throat, and cough), so we're off the SMEP schedule for the moment. I hope to recover quickly and then O and bd once I'm better. I had lots of ewcm today mixed with some blood. Very strange. I don't know what it all means.
> 
> GL to all the other ladies still waiting to O or in the tww!!

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Brit!


----------



## LillyTame

You ladies have been quiet over here. I guess when we aren't in the tww it does get kind of boring lol.

Well, I messed up SMEPing again this month :dohh: I started getting discouraged around CD17 with all the neg OPKs, so we didn't BD for 3 days and now (starting last night) my OPKs are starting to really get dark! :happydance: Plus I had a temp drop today...the lowest drop all month! So I'm afraid we missed out on those vital days before OV, but we did BD last night and will tonight and tomorrow. FX'd!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm just checking in. We almost kept SMEP consistent this go around. Missed a day pre-O, but the OPK was negative that day. So, I'm hoping it won't affect our chances.

Officially diagnosed with PCOS. I got my blood results today from the lab. LH was 8.0; FSH was 3.4 (mid-follicular phase). Estradiol was 96 (high end of normal). 

I meet with the specialist on Tuesday. Still hoping we'll get a game plan together that won't matter if I get pregnant this month. Would be a wonderful blessing. :) Who knows, though...


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> You ladies have been quiet over here. I guess when we aren't in the tww it does get kind of boring lol.
> 
> Well, I messed up SMEPing again this month :dohh: I started getting discouraged around CD17 with all the neg OPKs, so we didn't BD for 3 days and now (starting last night) my OPKs are starting to really get dark! :happydance: Plus I had a temp drop today...the lowest drop all month! So I'm afraid we missed out on those vital days before OV, but we did BD last night and will tonight and tomorrow. FX'd!

FX'd Lilly, if your first positive OPK was last night and you BD yesterday, today and tomorrow you should be covered! We BD on the last day of my positive OPK and the day after and it worked for us! :D


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> I'm just checking in. We almost kept SMEP consistent this go around. Missed a day pre-O, but the OPK was negative that day. So, I'm hoping it won't affect our chances.
> 
> Officially diagnosed with PCOS. I got my blood results today from the lab. LH was 8.0; FSH was 3.4 (mid-follicular phase). Estradiol was 96 (high end of normal).
> 
> I meet with the specialist on Tuesday. Still hoping we'll get a game plan together that won't matter if I get pregnant this month. Would be a wonderful blessing. :) Who knows, though...

Sorry to hear about the PCOS ProfWife:hugs: But at least you get to meet with the specialist soon :thumbup: Keep us updated:flower:


----------



## thayet

Hi ladies! Okay so my first month SMEPing and I've already messed up.. lol :) Although it was only the cd8 day, so we will start on plan for cd10 for sure. DH wanted to go play late night (indoor) baseball... whatever. :roll:

ProfWife, I wanted to let you know that I have PCOS too, but there are TONS of treatments for it. I'm currently trying vitex but there are lots of options, from metformin, to progesterone, all of which help ladies with PCOS. Diet and exercise help too (of course), so if your BMI is over 25 they will likely recommend that. 

Anyway, best of luck to you - us PCOSers gotta stick together! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Thayet, thank you, my BMI is listed as 23.3 (135.8 lbs @ 5'4"). I still try to be healthy. I was 115 when I got married 5 years ago (too skinny in my opinion). I have been trying to get back to the 120s for over a year, but can't seem to get the it down. I've heard that metformin can help with that. I do ovulate in my own; it is just really sporadic. So, I'm hesitant to go the clomid track. We'll see what the doc recommends and take some time to think about what we really want to do.


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies the :witch: is gone and im on CD5. Heres to another month.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Hey ladies the :witch: is gone and im on CD5. Heres to another month.

Good luck on your new cycle Akayj! :dust: I will put you down for March:thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame... thanks! Also nice chart I have become a chart stalker:haha: lol!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> LillyTame... thanks! Also nice chart I have become a chart stalker:haha: lol!

Thanks, but it seems too all over the place to me.:shrug:


----------



## moose31

Positive OPK today and plenty of EWCM ....:happydance:
snowed in and BD like CRAZY :thumbup:


----------



## Loui1001

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind another SMEPer :blush:

I'm on CD 12 & waiting on a positive OPK result today


----------



## ProfWife

Moose...that is why there are always lots of babies 9 months after blizzards and hurricanes. Too many adults stuck inside with nothing else to do!


----------



## LillyTame

moose31 said:


> Positive OPK today and plenty of EWCM ....:happydance:
> snowed in and BD like CRAZY :thumbup:

Good luck catching that eggy moose! :dust:



Loui1001 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind another SMEPer :blush:
> 
> I'm on CD 12 & waiting on a positive OPK result today

Welcome to the thread Loui! Of course we don't mind a newbie to our little thread :thumbup:

Good luck catching that eggy! :dust:


----------



## Wytrease

I got my first positive opk at noon yesterday & df put me to work 3 times lol... but I am bummed that I keep waking up after 2 1/2 hours and I can't temp for my chart today makes day 3 I haven't slept sound enough. Good Luck ladies this is our month


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> I got my first positive opk at noon yesterday & df put me to work 3 times lol... but I am bummed that I keep waking up after 2 1/2 hours and I can't temp for my chart today makes day 3 I haven't slept sound enough. Good Luck ladies this is our month

Gooooo DF! :haha: I made the mistake of telling OH that we DTD 8 times this last cycle and now his goal is to break double digits next cycle :dohh:

I've had trouble sleeping soundly this cycle too, so I feel your frustration. I sure hope this IS our month because I can't keep this up!:nope: I'm going nuts:wacko:


----------



## Loui1001

Good luck everyone!! I'm still waiting on a positive OPK, have a bad feeling I've ov'd early and missed it, not giving up yet though!


----------



## Blackrain90

Loui1001 said:


> Good luck everyone!! I'm still waiting on a positive OPK, have a bad feeling I've ov'd early and missed it, not giving up yet though!

That would be quite early! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## adopim

Good luck to everyone! I hope to see more BFPs from the SMEPers here!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> Good luck to everyone! I hope to see more BFPs from the SMEPers here!



Hi adopim! :hugs: How are you doing over there in 1st tri?


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I hope to see more BFPs from the SMEPers here!
> 
> Hi adopim! :hugs: How are you doing over there in 1st tri?Click to expand...

:hugs: :)
I'm doing alright. I've been doing more stalking of threads than anything. I can't spend as much time online as I used to. I'm doing alright, nausea and exhaustion still rule my world. But I'm at 8 weeks now so I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel. A little more than 2 weeks until I finally get my first scan too, so I'm excited about that too (as well as I'm hoping it will instill at least a little more excitement from DH).

:D


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck ladies. Glad to hear you & baby are doing well adopim I'm claiming this to be my month


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> :hugs: :)
> I'm doing alright. I've been doing more stalking of threads than anything. I can't spend as much time online as I used to. I'm doing alright, nausea and exhaustion still rule my world. But I'm at 8 weeks now so I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel. A little more than 2 weeks until I finally get my first scan too, so I'm excited about that too (as well as I'm hoping it will instill at least a little more excitement from DH).
> 
> :D

Gosh 8 wks already! How exciting! Men show their excitement differently so I wouldn't worry about him:winkwink:




Wytrease said:


> Good Luck ladies. Glad to hear you & baby are doing well adopim I'm claiming this to be my month

Wytrease, I like that attitude!!:thumbup:


----------



## Loui1001

I like that attitude too!!


----------



## Loui1001

Blackrain90 said:


> Loui1001 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!! I'm still waiting on a positive OPK, have a bad feeling I've ov'd early and missed it, not giving up yet though!
> 
> That would be quite early! How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...


They're quite short, anything from 21-24 days


----------



## Wytrease

Ladies who knew having a baby was this hard & my fiancee told me I have to think positive and that will make this process easier (he's the best)


----------



## Blackrain90

Loui1001 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loui1001 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!! I'm still waiting on a positive OPK, have a bad feeling I've ov'd early and missed it, not giving up yet though!
> 
> That would be quite early! How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're quite short, anything from 21-24 daysClick to expand...

Oh ok then ov that early is possible


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm doing good. Just waiting to start opks


----------



## Wytrease

I'm doing well akayj I am 1 dpo (I think) I got positive opk's yesterday and day before but I felt o pains on my right side yesterday... I started this cycle off charting but for 3 days straight I couldn't sleep soundly for nothing on the world I could only sleep for 2 hours and then I was up again so I missed 3 days


----------



## adopim

Wytrease said:


> Good Luck ladies. Glad to hear you & baby are doing well adopim I'm claiming this to be my month

Thank you! 2 weeks until ultrasound! So close and yet so far but I'm already getting nervous!
Good luck to you!



LillyTame said:


> Gosh 8 wks already! How exciting! Men show their excitement differently so I wouldn't worry about him :wink:

Nah, I don't worry too much about him. He's actual the most emotionally level person I've ever met (no extremes whatsoever, completely middle of the road). He won't show much of any kind of emotion. But I ask him if it feels real to him, and he still says no yet. I think once he sees the little one and hears the heartbeat it will become real for him.


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry that I've been MIA. This cycle has been whack. I ran out of OPKS 3 days ago because I was on cd29 with no sign of positive OPK. I didn't expect to need so many OPKS. I usually O on cd19. Things haven't gotten back to normal since my mc. I also had the flu all last week and couldn't bd for 7 days. Of course I had tons of ewcm when I was super sick. Go figure! I just want this cycle to be over so that I can start a hopefully normal cycle next round and stick to the SMEP schedule.

How's everyone doing? Who is getting close to af/test time? GL!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild I'm so sorry to hear that this is a bad cycle for you well I am currently on cd 15 and I think I o'd on cd 12 I started off charting but that didn't go as planned because I had 3 very restful days where I couldn't sleep past 2 hours without having to wake up & two off those days were the days I got my positive opk's so I'm guessing I am either 2 or 3 dpo. I hope this is my month I want this so badly. Good Luck and Baby Dust to you


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Lionchild I'm so sorry to hear that this is a bad cycle for you well I am currently on cd 15 and I think I o'd on cd 12 I started off charting but that didn't go as planned because I had 3 very restful days where I couldn't sleep past 2 hours without having to wake up & two off those days were the days I got my positive opk's so I'm guessing I am either 2 or 3 dpo. I hope this is my month I want this so badly. Good Luck and Baby Dust to you

GL!!! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Sorry that I've been MIA. This cycle has been whack. I ran out of OPKS 3 days ago because I was on cd29 with no sign of positive OPK. I didn't expect to need so many OPKS. I usually O on cd19. Things haven't gotten back to normal since my mc. I also had the flu all last week and couldn't bd for 7 days. Of course I had tons of ewcm when I was super sick. Go figure! I just want this cycle to be over so that I can start a hopefully normal cycle next round and stick to the SMEP schedule.
> 
> How's everyone doing? Who is getting close to af/test time? GL!!!

I understand how you feel! I ran out of OPKs this cycle too but I thankfully had enough to catch the surge, just don't know when it ended. I bought about 40 I think...never would have guessed I would actually use them ALL! How depressing!:dohh:

Anyway, I hope things get back to normal for you soon, FX'd!


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I finally got my crosshairs but I think it pinpointed my ovulation day a day late but we shall see... Good Luck & I hope you all had a good Valentine's day because I know I did.


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I finally got my crosshairs but I think it pinpointed my ovulation day a day late but we shall see... Good Luck & I hope you all had a good Valentine's day because I know I did.

Yea, I think mine are a day off as well :dohh: Oh, well, still in the 2ww :thumbup: I have a 3 day weekend....which means a lot of time on my hands...ie a lot of POAS! lol

Good Luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you get an early bfp this weekend, LillyTame!!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> I hope you get an early bfp this weekend, LillyTame!!

Thank you and me too! lol:haha:


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Wytrease

LillyTame said:


> Yea, I think mine are a day off as well :dohh: Oh, well, still in the 2ww :thumbup: I have a 3 day weekend....which means a lot of time on my hands...ie a lot of POAS! lol
> 
> Good Luck everyone! :dust:

Lol.... Good Luck


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey all, mind if I join this thread? DH and I are trying SMEP this month for the first time. I am on cd 10 today and started using my opks. We will be dtd later tonight :blush: I'm hoping the SMEP will help us get that :bfp:


----------



## LillyTame

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey all, mind if I join this thread? DH and I are trying SMEP this month for the first time. I am on cd 10 today and started using my opks. We will be dtd later tonight :blush: I'm hoping the SMEP will help us get that :bfp:

Hi :hi: Welcome to the thread! Best of luck this month with all that BDing :wacko: lol How many cycles in are you? Trying anything else (softcups, preseeed, epo, etc) ?

Lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


OH! I'm originally from Cali too! Will be visiting next month for vacation!


----------



## NDTaber9211

LillyTame said:


> Hi :hi: Welcome to the thread! Best of luck this month with all that BDing :wacko: lol How many cycles in are you? Trying anything else (softcups, preseeed, epo, etc) ?
> 
> Lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:

What am I NOT using! :rofl: We are using softcups (for the first time this month) epo, vitex, preseed, and I'm temping. 

DH and I tried for 6 months but then we took a break for a few. I just couldn't take it emotionally. I have really whacky cycles and have problems with anovulatory months. My cycles can be anywhere from 35 days to 60 :wacko: I tried going to the Dr about it and all she did was check my hormones which looked fine. I have a new Dr now and have an appointment on Tuesday. I am hoping this Dr will actually work with me and figure out whats up.


----------



## LillyTame

NDTaber9211 said:


> DH and I tried for 6 months but then we took a break for a few. I just couldn't take it emotionally. I have really whacky cycles and have problems with anovulatory months. My cycles can be anywhere from 35 days to 60 :wacko: I tried going to the Dr about it and all she did was check my hormones which looked fine. I have a new Dr now and have an appointment on Tuesday. I am hoping this Dr will actually work with me and figure out whats up.

Ugh, I hear so many stories about complacent Docs, depressing! Well, I hope your new doc is better and you get the answers and help you need :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

Hi NDTaber9211 :wave:
I wish you luck with your new doctor. Hopefully you will get some answers soon! 
:dust:


----------



## Wytrease

NDTaber9211 Welcome and Good Luck this cycle


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Akayj

Welcome to all the new GIRLS here! I have been MIA but I think about y'all haha! How is everyone in the 2WW? I think Im coming up on O day. Im on CD12 last cycle I got a +opk on day 16. Might have to drive to the hubby to get in some DBing:sex:! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Welcome to all the new GIRLS here! I have been MIA but I think about y'all haha! How is everyone in the 2WW? I think Im coming up on O day. Im on CD12 last cycle I got a +opk on day 16. Might have to drive to the hubby to get in some DBing:sex:! lol

Wow, I can't believe you are about to start your 2ww again soon! Time does fly when it's not pertaining to your own 2ww lol. Mine is draaaaaagging! :dohh:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new GIRLS here! I have been MIA but I think about y'all haha! How is everyone in the 2WW? I think Im coming up on O day. Im on CD12 last cycle I got a +opk on day 16. Might have to drive to the hubby to get in some DBing:sex:! lol
> 
> Wow, I can't believe you are about to start your 2ww again soon! Time does fly when it's not pertaining to your own 2ww lol. Mine is draaaaaagging! :dohh:Click to expand...

Seems like it went fast! I'm going to have to travel to Oklahoma to make sure I get to DBing :sex: in! Haha


----------



## ProfWife

NDTaber - My first doc was like yours. I'm with one now that looked at my documentation of my cycles, my temping, did an ultrasound and then ran blood work. All things pointed to PCOS (which I'd pretty much known with my first doc...she refused to listen to all the issues). 

I hope this new one can give you some answers!


----------



## Lionchild

NDTaber9211, Welcome!! I hope your bag of ttc tricks works for you this month! :)

Lilly, I'm from Cali too. I wish I lived in HI though. How did you end up there?


----------



## LillyTame

Well I visited in 2003 and just KNEW I wanted to live here. So fast forward 7yrs, I was looking to try a new city/state and there happened to be a position here that was just a job transfer so i took a chance and LOVE it! Met the love of my life here too so that helps! He is originally from oregon.


----------



## Loui1001

How's everyone doing? The 2WW is awful


----------



## Wytrease

hey loui I agree... I'm 5 or 6 dpo but i'm hoping this is my month. Good Luck to you


----------



## Lionchild

I'm on to the next cycle! I had an annovulatory cycle. I've been heavily spotting for the past few days with mild cramps. It's definitely not af. I didn't seem to O this cycle. I started B-complex this past month, which I heard can make things a little wacky at first. I'm sticking with it though. I'm hoping B-complex will lengthen my LP. I think it takes time to get hormones balanced, so I'll wait it out. Hey, it's better than going on BCP like the doctor suggested (where I'd have basically no chance of conceiving).

I'm counting the first day of spotting as cd1, which makes today cd4. I may start SMEP on cd6 this month since I have no idea when to expect O after annovulation. I'm thinking it could happen early though, and I don't want to miss that eggy. If I use my past cycles as indication of cycle dates, I expect af (or hopefully BFP) on March 16th.

Let's go November/December 2013 babies!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Good Luck Loui & Wytrease! I sure hope this is your month! We need some more good news this month! :thumbup: FX'd for you! :dust:


Lionchild, sucks to hear you had an annovulatory cycle. :hugs: Hopefully you DO catch that eggy next cycle though :dust:

AFM, I've felt neutral most of this cycle...not in and not out :shrug:. My AF is due in 2 days and I'm still feeling pretty neutral. Yesterday felt more pre-Af like, but today, nothing so far except my boobs have gotten achey. I'm ok with going another cycle though, because I really didn't want a November baby (would have gladly taken one though! :haha:). But I think a December bub would be awesome!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lionchild said:


> I'm on to the next cycle! I had an annovulatory cycle. I've been heavily spotting for the past few days with mild cramps. It's definitely not af. I didn't seem to O this cycle. I started B-complex this past month, which I heard can make things a little wacky at first. I'm sticking with it though. I'm hoping B-complex will lengthen my LP. I think it takes time to get hormones balanced, so I'll wait it out. Hey, it's better than going on BCP like the doctor suggested (where I'd have basically no chance of conceiving).
> 
> I'm counting the first day of spotting as cd1, which makes today cd4. I may start SMEP on cd6 this month since I have no idea when to expect O after annovulation. I'm thinking it could happen early though, and I don't want to miss that eggy. If I use my past cycles as indication of cycle dates, I expect af (or hopefully BFP) on March 16th.
> 
> Let's go November/December 2013 babies!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!

Sorry about your anovulatory month, I know how that is :hugs: I think this month is going to be anovulatory for me and I am trying to not to let it get me down (not working very well). I am attempting to not to read too much into my chart so far but it is starting to resemble anovulatory. Ugh!


----------



## Lionchild

NDTaber9211 said:


> Sorry about your anovulatory month, I know how that is :hugs: I think this month is going to be anovulatory for me and I am trying to not to let it get me down (not working very well). I am attempting to not to read too much into my chart so far but it is starting to resemble anovulatory. Ugh!


Looking at your chart, I definitely think you still have a good chance to O this month. Did you use opks the last couple days in addition to temping? I didn't see it on your chart. If so, are they still super light or getting darker? Your temps are still low, you might just see some promising temp changes in the next week. What day do you usually O on (or is it irregular)? 

Try to believe that you will O. I don't know that it will help, but it can't hurt, right? GL!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lionchild said:


> Looking at your chart, I definitely think you still have a good chance to O this month. Did you use opks the last couple days in addition to temping? I didn't see it on your chart. If so, are they still super light or getting darker? Your temps are still low, you might just see some promising temp changes in the next week. What day do you usually O on (or is it irregular)?
> 
> Try to believe that you will O. I don't know that it will help, but it can't hurt, right? GL!!!

My opk's are negative and still light. Plus I am irregular. My cycles can range from 35-60 days. Usually when I am having a regular ovulating month, my temps are more regulated then they are now. I temp vaginally so seeing my temps being so varied is what makes me pessimistic. I am trying to stay positive but it definitely is harder then I thought.


----------



## Akayj

Well hey guys Im on CD16 today and I haven't got a +opk yet! So not sure what to think about it. Maybe tomorrow morning I will get a +OPK. I didn't test on VDay because I was tired LOL! I haven't really been on top of keeping track with DBing dropping the ball. So I'm pretty positive I'm out this month, so put me down for March! hehe! Not sad about it at all.


----------



## Akayj

No sign of a +opk today, so Im not going to waste anymore OPKs because the husband is out of town working no since in wasting them, until next month ladies!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> No sign of a +opk today, so Im not going to waste anymore OPKs because the husband is out of town working no since in wasting them, until next month ladies!

 Awww I understand. So are you just going to start tracking again when your husband get's back in town? (for next cycle, after AF?)


----------



## Wytrease

Sorry to hear that Akayj & how are things going for you LillieTame


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> Sorry to hear that Akayj & how are things going for you LillieTame

Eh...still waiting for AF after my huge temp drop today.


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - same here...another drop, but no AF yet.


----------



## Lionchild

Cd 6. I'm starting SMEP tomorrow (a day early). I don't want to miss an early O after annovulation.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> No sign of a +opk today, so Im not going to waste anymore OPKs because the husband is out of town working no since in wasting them, until next month ladies!
> 
> Awww I understand. So are you just going to start tracking again when your husband get's back in town? (for next cycle, after AF?)Click to expand...

Oh I'm still temping and everything, but I didn't feel the need to keep taking OPKs if the hubby wasn't here haha! So I will do the same thing next month after AF!


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> Sorry to hear that Akayj & how are things going for you LillieTame

Thanks Im okay with it really.


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies according to fertility friend I am 9 dpo but I still think I o'ed a day earlier my temps are still high and af is due either Saturday or Sunday. I normally have a 24 day cycle but last month it was 25 I took B complex & B6 to lengthen my luetal phase. I wanted to test so bad this morning but my fiance hid my test because he said he is tired of me testing early & getting upse t about the negatives. He said he will give them backon Sunday.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Lilly - same here...another drop, but no AF yet.

Another drop for me too :nope: I want AF to hurry up so I can just move on...hate being in limbo.



Lionchild said:


> Cd 6. I'm starting SMEP tomorrow (a day early). I don't want to miss an early O after annovulation.

I understand not wanting to miss anything, but starting early can end up being discouraging and tiring as well. Just a caution.



Akayj said:


> Oh I'm still temping and everything, but I didn't feel the need to keep taking OPKs if the hubby wasn't here haha! So I will do the same thing next month after AF!

Makes sense :thumbup:



Wytrease said:


> Well ladies according to fertility friend I am 9 dpo but I still think I o'ed a day earlier my temps are still high and af is due either Saturday or Sunday. I normally have a 24 day cycle but last month it was 25 I took B complex & B6 to lengthen my luetal phase. I wanted to test so bad this morning but my fiance hid my test because he said he is tired of me testing early & getting upse t about the negatives. He said he will give them backon Sunday.

I tried to get my OH to hide mine and he just put them out of my reach but I could still see them :dohh: (He is 6'5" and I am 5'5") I want them hid for real next time!! lol


----------



## LillyTame

AF officially showed so off to cycle 3!

This month I'm going to try a modified SMEP...going to try to base when to start testing and BD'ing off of when I'm used to OV starting, not CD10 just because the plan says to start then. I got quite discouraged last month and I ended up OV'ing later when I actually knew I would based off of previous months.

Cycle 3
CD14 - Start BD'ing every other day
CD16 - Start OPKs

We will see how it works, don't think it will be any worse than last cycle which obviously was a dud lol.


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwww LillyTame I hope this cycle is your cycle for your BFP


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - We are apparently cycle twins. I started today, too. I'm starting our 6th month of trying (5th cycle). March begins with an HSG for me. Praying it boosts me like it's done for so many others.

FertilAid is also on the way. 

For those who have taken or currently take FertilAid...can I still take my prenatals alongside of it or should I get just folic acid to take alongside it?


----------



## LillyTame

So I've heard a lot of the women in the 30 and up TTC group talk about HSGs...what is that?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - It's an x-ray that looks at the uterus and fallopian tubes to check for things like blockage. They feed a catheter through the cervix then fill slowly with a solution that is clear to what we see but opaque on the x-ray. They then take shots to see if the dye spills out through the fallopian tubes or catches on anything.

Supposedly for the next 3 months after it, there are slightly higher chances of conceiving since it somehow clears small blockages and helps lining in some strange way.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, interesting! Thank you for explaining :thumbup:

I sure hope it works for you! Hope you just need a flushing out and nothing is blocked.


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck this cycle ladies!!


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - Lilly! Sounds so gross that way! :-D 

I'm hoping that my only issue is my PCOS as well. On the bright side, this will (I guess) show if I have any endometriosis. My sister had it so bad that she had to have a hysterectomy since she was going severely anemic. 

This month has to be good for us. It just has to be :)


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck with your procedure, ProfWife! I hope you get your bfp this cycle! You too, LillyTame!

I understand that it might be exhausting for many couples to start SMEP early in your cycle, especially if you O much later than cd14. It sounds like you have a good plan based upon your cycles, LillyTame. I really think this plan can be adjusted for different cycle patterns. And the last thing you want is to be burnt out by the time O comes around.

I O on cd 18 or 19 (I've been keeping track for 18 months). Interestingly though, the month I got my bfp, I happened to randomly O on cd 10. I got a bfp on cd 19! Crazy, huh!? I think my early O that month may have contributed to the mc (but who knows). Anyway, this fact, along with my annovulatory cycle last month, and this being my second month of using B-complex makes me nervous that I might O at an unpredictable time. Luckily, the every other day thing is easy for us. It's the every day at the end that gets trickier. I'm HIGHLY motivated though. Coming up on my year mark and ready for that bfp that sticks!!

Good luck, ladies!! Let's get this thread some more BFP announcements!


----------



## 06UNC09

Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!

Good luck to those waiting to test!


----------



## Lionchild

06UNC09 said:


> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!

Oooh yeah!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Loui1001

06UNC09 said:


> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations


----------



## adopim

06UNC09 said:


> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Akayj

I never got a +opk, but the last couple of days I have had alot of clear CM kinda like water. Im not sure what to really think. I havent temped the last couple of days because I have a had a cold and taking med. So not to sure what to think. Any ideas?


----------



## Akayj

06UNC09 said:


> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!

Congratulations H&H 9 Months.


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I think I'm out my temp dropped from 98.31 yesterday to 97.71 today. Good Luck to those waiting to test.


----------



## LillyTame

06UNC09 said:


> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, we did not do SMEP this month, but I did get my BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!

Congratulations! (however you got it! :haha:) Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!:happydance:



Akayj said:


> I never got a +opk, but the last couple of days I have had alot of clear CM kinda like water. Im not sure what to really think. I havent temped the last couple of days because I have a had a cold and taking med. So not to sure what to think. Any ideas?

Sorry Akayj, I don't really know, but the cold medicine could also be causing the CM. Some women use Mucinex or Robitussin to help get fertile CM.



Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I think I'm out my temp dropped from 98.31 yesterday to 97.71 today. Good Luck to those waiting to test.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Akayj

I took nyquil two days in a row and had CM before then, while taking it, and then like water today. So not sure... on Wednesday when I woke up and just about threw up but did everything to hold it down haha! been good ever since then.


----------



## Wytrease

LillieTame according to FF I am 12 dpo & af is due to show her ugly face tomorrow... I normally cramp the day before she come but so far nothing but I did notice yesterday my breasts are becoming a little sore.


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> LillieTame according to FF I am 12 dpo & af is due to show her ugly face tomorrow... I normally cramp the day before she come but so far nothing but I did notice yesterday my breasts are becoming a little sore.

awww im sorry, i was hoping it was earlier for you and it was a chance of an implantation dip, but it sounds pretty much like AF is coming. :hugs:


----------



## Wytrease

I know I'm ok just looking forward to the next cycle


----------



## Wytrease

My temp went back up to 98.22 this morning but I'm not going to read too much into it I think its just a weird fluctuation and the witch will show soon...


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease said:


> My temp went back up to 98.22 this morning but I'm not going to read too much into it I think its just a weird fluctuation and the witch will show soon...

FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

How's SMEP-ing going ladies? Anyone O yet and in the tww? Who's waiting to O? Wytrease, any news?

It's CD 12 for me. I expect to O in the next week (FX!). Even though B-Complex seemed to have made me have a wacky cycle last month, I'm sticking with it. It has definitely increased my energy. 

I've been keeping myself distracted from ttc by going to these workout classes 5 times a week. I'm feeling great! I figure, if I'm not getting pregnant, I might as well work on toning up. It will help with pregnancy anyway.

GL ladies!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies after being 2 days late and my temperatures raising & dropping for a couple of days the witch finally got me today.... Good luck to you all waiting to O & those of you in the tww.... I think I'm going to try Royal Jelly this cycle


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Well ladies after being 2 days late and my temperatures raising & dropping for a couple of days the witch finally got me today.... Good luck to you all waiting to O & those of you in the tww.... I think I'm going to try Royal Jelly this cycle

:hugs: Sorry.

:dust: for this cycle!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> How's SMEP-ing going ladies? Anyone O yet and in the tww? Who's waiting to O? Wytrease, any news?
> 
> It's CD 12 for me. I expect to O in the next week (FX!). Even though B-Complex seemed to have made me have a wacky cycle last month, I'm sticking with it. It has definitely increased my energy.
> 
> I've been keeping myself distracted from ttc by going to these workout classes 5 times a week. I'm feeling great! I figure, if I'm not getting pregnant, I might as well work on toning up. It will help with pregnancy anyway.
> 
> GL ladies!!!

I have another week before I start checking for pos OPKs.

I'm also going to focus on fitness (or at least TRY), but when we get back from our vacation. I figure it's healthy, been a long time coming, and will be a good distraction from TTC.



Wytrease said:


> Well ladies after being 2 days late and my temperatures raising & dropping for a couple of days the witch finally got me today.... Good luck to you all waiting to O & those of you in the tww.... I think I'm going to try Royal Jelly this cycle

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear the bad news Wytrease, you were so on top of things this month...sheesh :dohh: So what is Royal Jelly for?


----------



## Wytrease

Its ok ladies it just wasn't meant to be but royal jelly is supposed to increase egg quality but I'm still going to do smep as well


----------



## Lionchild

That's awesome that you are going to start fitness-ing too, LT! Where are you headed on vacation?


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> That's awesome that you are going to start fitness-ing too, LT! Where are you headed on vacation?

Oregon for a week with OHs family and then victorville and los angeles for a week to be with my fam for a week


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies waiting on the witch! Supposed to b here on the 6th. I feel like this cycle went on forever!! UGH!


----------



## LillyTame

Is your hubby back yet Akayj? Or when does he return? He will be home for this next cycle?


----------



## Lionchild

I got a positive OPK today. It's cd14, so it's 5 days earlier than usual. Go B-complex (and exercise maybe)! It's power SMEP time!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> I got a positive OPK today. It's cd14, so it's 5 days earlier than usual. Go B-complex (and exercise maybe)! It's power SMEP time!

Hop to it! :happydance: lol


----------



## Wytrease

Af left early & I'm ready to make a baby my fiance & I have already started bd'ing but I think when I get inside my fertile window I'm going to use softcups to hold the swimmers in close to my cervix... Good Luck Ladies


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Wytrease!! Happy SMEPing!! 

I'm counting today as 1DPO. Our SMEP timing was perfect this month. Also, today is our one year anniversary of ttc. Rather than feeling sad, I'm feeling very optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## Wytrease

Thank You Lionchild & Good Luck to you I hope you get your bfp this cycle I am currently in cd 6 & I normally O on cd 13 so I have a week before I really get into bd'ing


----------



## LillyTame

Ok ladies, we've had one BFP per month so far...there has to be one lucky lady out there this month! lol I feel like we are playing the lottery! Isn't this supposed to be easier than the lotto?!:shrug: But one is better than none!

Well lots of luck and sticky bean dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

This is one situation where I don't mind sharing the jackpot. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## Wytrease

I agree LillyTame & Lionchild.... Hopefully this is the first month with multiple BFP's


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha ladies! :hi:

I've been quiet...as usual during the 1st 2 wks of a cycle lol...just isn't as much to talk about! But the time has come to start SMEPing again :thumbup:

I've adjusted the schedule to what I think is appropriate for my cycles, so starting CD 14 instead of CD10...save me some disappointment due to all those blank (faint) OPKs!

CD14 - BD (check)

Good luck ladies! Hope we get a full house of BFP this cycle! :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Opk FINALLY started showing darker (would have needed a magnifying glass the past few days!). Too bad I teach late classes today! Hope my hubby is still awake by the time I get home!


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Opk FINALLY started showing darker (would have needed a magnifying glass the past few days!). Too bad I teach late classes today! Hope my hubby is still awake by the time I get home!

:happydance: FX'd for you! I know how hard it is to wake a sleeping bear! lol

Can't believe we are on the same Cycle day! We'll be in the 2WW together, but I'm not expecting to OV for another 2 days at the earliest...but we know how sometimes mother nature has her own plans :dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

GL, LillyTame and ProfWife!!! Catch those eggies!!!

I'm approximately 4DPO. I'm hoping to see a spot of blood in the next 3-4 days. I know you don't always get implantation bleeding with pregnancy, but I got it in November at 7DPO with the mc pregnancy. Everything went perfectly this month, so I'm hoping we got lucky. FX for us all!


----------



## Wytrease

Today is cd 8 for me so I start taking my opk's tonight just to make sure I don't O earlier than my normal O day which is Cd 13 & I have already started my smep a couple of days ago.... Good Luck Ladies this is our month


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - I'm probably a few days also. I'd guess by the weekend for me, but FF is suggesting that it won't be until the end of next week. 

I started taking Fertilaid and EPO...that may have something to do with it.


----------



## LillyTame

I was going to try epo this cycle but i took it for 2 days and had this unusual feeling in my chest...like bad indigestion or like i had swallowed boiled egg whole....it hurt! And was just so uncomfortable that i decided not to take it again. Just going with a 400mg tab of gauifenesin instead before BD


----------



## Wytrease

Ladies I think I am going to O earlier this month I got my first positive opk tonight on cd 9 good thing I started bd'ing early & didn't wait to cd 10 to start using my opk's


----------



## LillyTame

Good catch Wytrease!:thumbup:

The early OPK testing is a bit much for me, so I decided to BD every 3-5 days after AF just in case I do OV early but I wouldn't be stressed out about the constant testing. I start official OPK testing tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome, Wytrease! GL!!!


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> Good catch Wytrease!:thumbup:
> 
> The early OPK testing is a bit much for me, so I decided to BD every 3-5 days after AF just in case I do OV early but I wouldn't be stressed out about the constant testing. I start official OPK testing tomorrow though :happydance:

I totally understand. I was ovulating on cd 19, which is a long time to POSs. I started early because I was hoping the B-complex would help after 2 months of taking it, and it did! Or at least I think it may have been the reason for O on cd15.


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks ladies instead of skipping bd'ing tonight I'm going to have to put my fiance to work these next couple of nights...


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Thanks ladies instead of skipping bd'ing tonight I'm going to have to put my fiance to work these next couple of nights...

Sometimes I really wish there were a like button on this forum. Have fun!


----------



## ProfWife

Lion child - I often think the same thing. We need a thumbs up in addition to the thanks option.

AFM - positive OPK last night...double checked! SO glad it looks like I'll ovulate before our guests come next week. Went to a NFP session with a friend and learned about the Creighton method of tracking fertile vs. non fertile days. Will likely try that next month if we don't fall pregnant this month. It's much less work and will still let me predict my period, which is what I need with my cycles. Ooh, and the lady who teaches, her husband works with her to find ways to naturally regulate cycles like mine due to PCOS...I'm do thrilled I can hardly sit still!


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome news about the classes and hormone info, Profwife! Now go catch that eggy!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Prowife


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck ProfWife!:thumbup::dust:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I have been a little MIA but FINALLY AF came today! Only 5 days late lol! I just wanted her to get here so I could get it over with and go on with my month lol! How is everyone? Any good news?


----------



## Akayj

Akayj said:


> Hey ladies I have been a little MIA but FINALLY AF came today! Only 5 days late lol! I just wanted her to get here so I could get it over with and go on with my month lol! How is everyone? Any good news?

well actually I guess AF isnt here. When I went to the bathroom yesterday morning and tinkled there was a glob of CM that was little bloody. Usually after this for me is full on AF but all of yesterday and this morning nothing. Today makes me 5 days late and one BFN. I didn't want to keep testing because I dont want to drive myself crazy. I thought my chances would be slim this month so Im not to sure whats going on. I think if AF doesn't come by tomorrow I will test again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wytrease

I say test In the morning... I have my fingers crossed for you... Good Luck Akayj


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - Is it possible this was an anovulatory cycle for you? The chart in your sig seems inconclusive...


AFM - 2-3 dpo this morning - FF gave me some crosshairs. Again, I don't 100% agree with their positioning (I think it should be the day of the temp rise). Testing on the 23rd or 24th. I O-ed almost a full week ahead of where FF placed me. I think the Fertilaid did it.


----------



## Lionchild

That's great that Fertilaid helped you, ProfWife! GL waiting out the looong tww!!

Akayj, maybe you O'd later than you thought. GL!! Keep us posted.

I'm 8 dpo. Nothing to report. I feel totally normal. I stopped symptom-spotting after ttc for 7 or 8 months because I realized there is usually no way of knowing things this early. I still keep hoping to have some spotting to indicate possible implantation, like I did with mc, but nothing so far. If I do get af this month, I'm eager to see when she shows up. I'm hoping the B-complex not only helped me O early, but also extended my lp. Anything more than 10 days is progress!


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild - I've heard most implantations happen around 9 dpo. Hang in there! :-D

I'm okay with the TWW - in laws come in this week, end of a grading period and nights 2-3 of my adult ed class. Making a blanket for a baby shower the weekend I'll be testing. So, plenty to do for the wait! :-D


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck ladies


----------



## Akayj

She's here full force! I never got a +OPK last cycle so I will start again this cycle!:)


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies, just wanted to check in...I dont know how often this week I'll be able to because of going on vacation. Fx'd for everyone in their tww!

Afm, I still havent gotten a pos opk, but its a tad darker. What sucks is that we will be flying most of tomorrow so i wont get to test till later in the evening. Tried to squeeze in a bd session today but OH couldnt finish *pout* maybe later today.


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies I just wanted to check in today is cd 14 and FF have me my crosshairs and says I am now 3 dpo hopefully this is it.... Good luck to you all and how are you all doing?


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry about AF, Akayj! Hope the next cycle is your lucky one!

Good Luck, Wytrease! I hope you caught that egg!

I'm 10DPO. I've got nothing to report. I may test on Thursday because I'm going out of town for work and I'd like to know before I leave. We did everything right, but I'm not feeling very optimistic about a BFP. I'll be happily surprised if I'm wrong.


----------



## LillyTame

hi ladies! wytrease & profwife hope you this is IT! :dust:

I got a super low temp drop today and a pos opk! Gotta go seduce oh lol


wytrease &#61185;&#61185;


----------



## ProfWife

I was feeling fairly optimistic, but my temp has been low the past 2 mornings. So, I don't know what to think about it.


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck with your testing Lionchild, LillyTame yes put it on hubbyand Prowife I have my fingers crossed for you.... Good Luck ladies


----------



## RForReal

Can I join you all? We are SMEPing this month. I'm on CD4 right now so still a few days to go. We are on our 2nd month TTC but last month was more NTNP. Hoping for BFP! Good luck to all!


----------



## ProfWife

Good luck, girl!!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi RForReal! Welcome to the thread and lots of luck and baby dust!


----------



## Wytrease

Welcome RForReal & Good Luck


----------



## Wytrease

Liochild how is everything going with you have you tested yet?


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Liochild how is everything going with you have you tested yet?


I was away the past few days on a trip for work. I just got home. I was sharing a room with a colleague and was unable to post due to both lack of privacy and lack of free time.

I didn't get a chance to test because AF came on Thursday. How are you doing?


----------



## Lionchild

RForReal said:


> Can I join you all? We are SMEPing this month. I'm on CD4 right now so still a few days to go. We are on our 2nd month TTC but last month was more NTNP. Hoping for BFP! Good luck to all!

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwwww Liinchild I am sorry to hear af got you :hugs: as for me there is nothing going on or nothing to report I am 7dpo and my af is due the 24 so I'm just playing the waiting game right now... Good Luck this cycle:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear AF got you Lionchild. :hugs:

Lots of baby dust to you wytrease! :dust:

As for me, I'm still on vacation and about 2dpo, just waiting for my temps to reflect it. :coffee: Different timezone, weather, and thermometer...temps are a little whacky. But then again they were whacky last month too, that's just me I guess :shrug:

Oh and due to vacation and a few other reasons, we only got 2 BD sessions in during my fertile timeframe, so I'm not too hopeful for this cycle. But all it takes is one good one, so we will see.


----------



## Lionchild

Hope the rest of the TWW flies by and you have a BFP waiting at the end of it, Wytrease!! 

Thanks for all the Baby Dust! I feel like I could really use it this cycle. One of these days it will happen for me. Until then, I'll patiently wait with you, Wy (and all the other ladies on here).


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies Im on CD8 time to start OPK testing. How is everyone doing? Anyone have any good news?


----------



## Wytrease

iAwwww thank you LillyTame and Lionchild it seems as if this tww is taking forever. And LilyTame it only take 1 time to make a beautiful baby so I am sending tons of :dust: your way and Akayj good luck I hope you get your positive opk soon... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to yOu all hopefully someone give us soon good news soon we are in a drought ladies we need some :bfp: in here


----------



## RForReal

Too early for goods news on my end. CD 7 so just started taking OPKs since I've never used them before and I want to be sure to catch it! My hubby will be out of town tomorrow so we won't be able to follow SMEP exactly but he will be back Wed so we should be okay to start :sex: then. That will be CD 10. 

Baby dust to all you ladies out there! :dust:


----------



## RForReal

I have to say Akayj that I love your avatar! So funny!


----------



## Wytrease

Hi l ladies what's going on with you all... Any good news yet? AS For me I'm 10dpo and I had a huge temperature drop and I think af is coming 5 days early but o well Good Luck to you all


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Hi l ladies what's going on with you all... Any good news yet? AS For me I'm 10dpo and I had a huge temperature drop and I think af is coming 5 days early but o well Good Luck to you all

Hopefully it will go back up. It would be weird if it came early unless you O'd earlier than you thought, right? Don't give up hope. GL!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you Lionchild I am hoping it goes back up too & I think it would be weird if af did come that early. I'm just going to continue to wait it out


----------



## Wytrease

How are you ladies doing this morning? Hopefully someone will be getting a BFP soon. Ladies I finally got around to adding my chart but I don't know what to think about this cycle.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm 13 dpo today. BFN when I tested this morning. My temps are still holding pretty high, though...I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife your temps are still really high you can still get your BFP. I also don't know what to think about my cycle that huge dip yesterday threw me for a loop and then to top it off I had ewcm last night (sorry if tmi) I honestly think I'm out so I'm just waiting for the witch to show


----------



## Lionchild

When is AF due Wytrease? Hang in there! Are you going to wait for a late AF to test or are you going to test early?

GL to both ProfWife and Wytrease!! Hope you both get your BFPs! I guess we'll know in the next couple of days.


I'm on CD7. I've got nothing interesting to report yet. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild it's due on Sunday and I tested today on a wondfo and it was a BFN but depending on what my temps do these next couple of days I will probably test Friday or Saturday


----------



## RForReal

I'm on CD10 so we are in the every other day cycle right now. Nothing interesting to report just waiting to ovulate!! I feel so impatient but I really think time slows down when you are waiting to O or waiting to test.


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife how is everything going?


----------



## ProfWife

Not great.

Had an exceptionally light positive on Tuesday, negatives twice on Wednesday and my temperature took a distinct dive today. I'm assuming it was likely a chemical and AF should appear in the next 48 hours. I guess it's on to April.


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwww Prowife I'm so sorry to hear that. As for me I'm just playing the waiting game


----------



## Lionchild

ProfWife said:


> Not great.
> 
> Had an exceptionally light positive on Tuesday, negatives twice on Wednesday and my temperature took a distinct dive today. I'm assuming it was likely a chemical and AF should appear in the next 48 hours. I guess it's on to April.


:hugs: I'm so sorry, ProfWife. I hope you get your sticky one this next cycle.


----------



## Lionchild

RForReal said:


> I'm on CD10 so we are in the every other day cycle right now. Nothing interesting to report just waiting to ovulate!! I feel so impatient but I really think time slows down when you are waiting to O or waiting to test.


You're right, time moves soooo slooowly during those parts of the cycle (so basically most of the cycle). GL!!

CD 8 here. At least 7 days to O for me. La di da di da...


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I think I'm out this month I tHink af is coming early this evening I started spotting dark brown almost black blood (sorry if tmi) and I think she will be here full force later on tonight.... My fiance is more upset than I am because he say he just knew junior was in there well I guess we are moving on to the next cycle.


----------



## ProfWife

Wytrease, I've heard before (at the little training session I had on the Creighton Method of natural family planning) that if you're spotting dark brownish before your cycle it could be a sign of a progesterone issue which might be preventing a pregnancy from sticking. Have you ever talked with your doctor about getting that checked?


----------



## RForReal

Sorry to hear Wytrease. Hopefully next month will be your month!


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife no I haven't this is the first time it has happened but I have an appointment coming up next week so I will be sure to let her know what happened & RForReal thank you I hope so too


----------



## ProfWife

I will be talking with mine about it, too. I already know I'm estrogen dominant because of the PCOS. So, that may be one of my issues as well.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies! I am on cd3 after an annovulatory month. Going to try SMEP again this cycle. I just need to wait another week to start it. I really need to work on my patience :haha:


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck NDTaber & Prowife this is something that I have never experienced before but af is fully here now so back to cd1 for me.... I was sure we had succeeded this month


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I went to the doctor yesterday morning and he did blood work & he confirmed that there was low levels of hcg present I'm my blood and I may have experienced a chemical pregnancy I go back on Monday for another blood test


----------



## RForReal

Oh so sorry Wytrease! :(


----------



## ProfWife

Oh girl... :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

oh no wytrease, im so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Officially out this month. 

Likely going to SMEP for April, use the Creighton method rather than BBT (stress levels are getting the better of me), and taking FertilAid + EPO.


----------



## LillyTame

awww Profwife :hugs: rough month for our thread.

sending out lots of OV and baby dust for April to all my SMEP sisters :hug: :dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you ladies and I'm sorry to hear that you are out Prowife


----------



## RForReal

Okay ladies I have a question. I had negative OPKs most of the day yesterday and then finally a positive at 10 PM. Another positive this morning. So as far as SMEP goes should I count today as the first positive since it was so late last night? Any ideas?


----------



## LillyTame

I always make sure I try to start bd'ing on the 1st "positive" but count the last dark one I get as my positive.


----------



## Lionchild

Wytrease said:


> Well ladies I went to the doctor yesterday morning and he did blood work & he confirmed that there was low levels of hcg present I'm my blood and I may have experienced a chemical pregnancy I go back on Monday for another blood test

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Wytrease.


----------



## Lionchild

ProfWife said:


> Officially out this month.
> 
> Likely going to SMEP for April, use the Creighton method rather than BBT (stress levels are getting the better of me), and taking FertilAid + EPO.


Sorry about, AF. I hope you are able to have a stress-free cycle this go-around. GL!


----------



## Lionchild

RForReal said:


> Okay ladies I have a question. I had negative OPKs most of the day yesterday and then finally a positive at 10 PM. Another positive this morning. So as far as SMEP goes should I count today as the first positive since it was so late last night? Any ideas?

I agree with LillyTame's response.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm on CD12. I haven't used an OPK yet because I was away skiing all weekend, so I don't know if the strips would be starting to get darker. I have been SMEP-ing though since CD9, except yesterday we cheated and BD'd twice in one day. We were having too much fun being away on a mini-vacation.

I'll know more tomorrow. Hoping to O in 3 days on CD15. 

GL to all you gals who are about to O or in the TWW!


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...I'm taking a break for a bit. Life is hectic with two jobs right now. 

I'll be thinking of and praying for you all!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Lionchild I hope you catch that eggie being on vacation just simplifies TTC and take away the stress that is related. I Am now in CD6 and we will start SMEP'ing tonight I took my first opk last night and it was negative buy it had a pretty dark line so I'm thinking I will O in about 4 days. Prowife since you are not actively trying you may get your BFP lol.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...I'm taking a break for a bit. Life is hectic with two jobs right now.
> 
> I'll be thinking of and praying for you all!

:hugs: Hope things calm down and we see you back soon. Are you going to WTT or NTNP?


----------



## ProfWife

Oh - I just meant from the site  We're still TTC. :)


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Oh - I just meant from the site  We're still TTC. :)

Oh wow, I didn't think you meant that at all! Well good luck to you hun and come back when you have some good news for us! :thumbup::hugs:


AFM, AF came today, moving on to cycle 4 :coffee:


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry about AF, Lilly. That sucks! GL with the next cycle! Eventually it's going to be our time (for each of us). I hope it's not too much longer!

Take care, ProfWife. I hope you have good news when we hear from you again! GL with this cycle! Maybe one of us will get a BFP soon. It's quite a drought we're facing.


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwww.. Sorry about AF Lilly and Good Luck to everyone else Hopefully we will all get our BFP this cycle


----------



## RForReal

Sorry to hear AF got you Lilly!


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies how is everything going


----------



## LillyTame

Sloooooow lol Waiting to OV over here, but I still have at least another 10 days. :coffee:

How are things with you? You should be OV'ing any day now right? I'm late ovulater lol


----------



## Lionchild

Hi, Wytrease. I am a mess with SMEP this month. I have no idea what is going on with my cycle because I haven't been keeping track and taking OPKs. We also haven't been following the SMEP schedule. I'm on CD18. I guess we'll see what happens. I'm feeling pretty relaxed this month. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Wytrease

I'm waiting to O too but it seems as if I'm going to be a couple of days later than usual because my opk's are still very light but o well I am also feeling know relaxed this cycle but so far we are managing to follow SMEP accurately Hopefully we will all be O'ing soon & we all get our BFP's soon


----------



## Wytrease

Yay... I got a positive opk tonight I'm excited because I thought my chemical last month had messed up my cycle because I had a dark opk the day afTer my doctors appointment... Good Luck ladies I hope we all get our BFP & we in touch throughout our pregnancies


----------



## Lionchild

I got a positive OPK today too, Wy. I randomly took a test. We'll see what tomorrow's test looks like. Go catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck to you too Lionchild for your + opk I hope you catch that eggie this month add well.


----------



## LillyTame

Hello Ladies!:hugs:

Here we are in April, can you believe it?! Boy, time has flown this year!

I'm keeping my FX'd that we get lots of BFPs this month :thumbup:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wytrease

I hope so too LillyTame


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies Im a little behind lol! But I got a +OPK two days later than expected on CD18 Wed the 27th we didnt get to BD that day, but we DB the next night but the morning of CD19 I got a -OPK. And I havent been able to temp because my thingy went out I guess it was giving me some really high and really low numbers. So i have to find a new one a better one any suggestions?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am still not getting any solid smiley faced on the cb advanced opk. Just the raising estrogen flashy smileys. Its been 5 days of those. I only have 2 tests left so if no =opk I am just going to bd every other day until my temps show ovulation.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I think that is a good plan NDTaber:thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am still not getting any solid smiley faced on the cb advanced opk. Just the raising estrogen flashy smileys. Its been 5 days of those. I only have 2 tests left so if no =opk I am just going to bd every other day until my temps show ovulation.

I haven't tried the advance cb. But I do use the regular cb OPKs. I got my +OPK two days late. Keep testing if you can but DBing everyother day is a good plan as well.


----------



## RForReal

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am still not getting any solid smiley faced on the cb advanced opk. Just the raising estrogen flashy smileys. Its been 5 days of those. I only have 2 tests left so if no =opk I am just going to bd every other day until my temps show ovulation.

Sounds like a good plan! Since you are temping too that will be helpful. Good luck! Baby dust!!


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies how are you all doing? As for me I'm on cd 15 and still waiting for ff to give me crosshairs. I thought I o'ed on cd11 but it's looking like o day was cd 13 I will know for sure after tomorrow temp but we haven't been bd'ing as much because I have been sick the last couple of days. I hope you all are doing fine and hopefully one of you will end this BFP drought we are currently experiencing. Good Luck and lots of sticky sticky babydust to you all.


----------



## Lionchild

Good Luck, NDTaber! It sounds like you have a good plan.

Wy, I'm sorry you're sick. I hope you caught that egg!

I'm thinking I'm 4 DPO. It's been kind of a confusing month. I guess I'll know what going on for sure in about a week if AF shows (or hopefully doesn't). 

GL ladies!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you LionChild and good luck to you


----------



## LillyTame

Looks like everyone is moving along nicely, wytrease you may not have gotten a lot of BD in but it only takes one!

AFM, I'll start temping again tomorrow, don't expect OV for another 6-8 days. Haven't decided if I will temp after OV is confirmed. I think watching my temp go up and down after OV is just more stress than I need lol trying to guess, was that implantation? :shrug:


----------



## Akayj

Last night I was woke out of my sleep with bad cramps like AF is coming, but AF isn't due until Tuesday. We didn't get to DB the day of a +OPK but we DB the next day and the OPK was - that day. I took a cheap test and it was def negative. I wonder what all the cramps and bubbly feeling is? I don't think we caught an egg but maybe AF is going to come sooner than I think. Heres to the waiting game blah:wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I have no clue Akayj :shrug: Doesn't all this _waiting_ suck! lol


----------



## Lionchild

The seemingly endless waiting game cycle after cycle really sucks! Hit us up with some baby dust over on this thread! Some other thread is hogging it all!


GL, Akayj! I hope those are implantation cramps you're feeling :)


----------



## Wytrease

Akayj hopefully that is implantation cramps and we can end the drought of BFP' s over here


----------



## Wytrease

I finally got my crosshairs I am 3dpo and just waiting but not feeling too optimistic about this cycle though but we will see... I hope you all are doing well


----------



## RForReal

Hi ladies! I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle.. Feels like AF is going to come right on time. But we will be SMEPing next cycle as well. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Hope to see some BFP's!


----------



## Akayj

Lionchild said:


> The seemingly endless waiting game cycle after cycle really sucks! Hit us up with some baby dust over on this thread! Some other thread is hogging it all!
> 
> 
> GL, Akayj! I hope those are implantation cramps you're feeling :)

Me 2 but think so maybe just some bad gas lol! the boobs are hurting tho but nothing more than regular AF hurt haha!


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I need some recommendations on a good BBT? What kind do you all use and how well do you like it?


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Ladies, I have decided to NTNP and I don't know for how long. I just need a break from all the planning and prepping, but I will still be keeping up this thread and with all of you! I'm hoping seeing all of you get your BFP's will help remotivate me! lol

Akayj, I just bought a $9 BBT from target and it works fine for me, nothing fancy :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Hey Ladies, I have decided to NTNP and I don't know for how long. I just need a break from all the planning and prepping, but I will still be keeping up this thread and with all of you! I'm hoping seeing all of you get your BFP's will help remotivate me! lol
> 
> Akayj, I just bought a $9 BBT from target and it works fine for me, nothing fancy :thumbup:

Ah I hope a break brings you that BFP! I have seen some girls say they stopped trying and then get a BFP a little later. Good Luck... I forgot about looking at target. I will check there thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Loui1001

Hi ladies, haven't checked in in a while but Just wanted to share - SMEP'd last cycle and got a BFP :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

Oh wow! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Loui1001

Thanks!!!! Delighted and keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations loui


----------



## RForReal

Congratulations Loui! 

Lilly I hope that NTNP gets you your BFP! 

I'm out and onto next month. We will probably try SMEP again. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Akayj

Okay ladies not sure if I'm reading into this but on Wednesday I had the cramps like AF was coming(not due till Friday I think!) have had sore bbs when I got the cramps feel like throwing up in the am but don't I just been chalking it up to eating breakfast been gassy and today when I went to tinkle there was a lot of cm on the paper! What do y'all think not testing till Friday if AF don't show before then!


----------



## ProfWife

If your LP is 14 days, then Thurs/Fri would be testing days. Temps are clearly high. Hoping this is it for you!!

AFM, I've been using the Creighton Method (no temping) of CM checking and a fern microscope plus OPK. Full ferns for about 3 days, transitional today but got what I think was a + OPK (the opk was a little strange this go around, the base colors were the same intensity). Coincides with the Creighton Method's investigations. 

We ended up basically following the SMEP plan without even trying (I just wanted to spend this month enjoying our time together). So, I guess we'll see.


----------



## RForReal

Akayj said:


> Okay ladies not sure if I'm reading into this but on Wednesday I had the cramps like AF was coming(not due till Friday I think!) have had sore bbs when I got the cramps feel like throwing up in the am but don't I just been chalking it up to eating breakfast been gassy and today when I went to tinkle there was a lot of cm on the paper! What do y'all think not testing till Friday if AF don't show before then!

Sounds promising! How many dpo were you on Wed? Could it have been implantation?


----------



## Akayj

Wednesday I was 6 days past O! Day! And today I'm 10 past on Cd29! So I guess we will see.


----------



## RForReal

Fx'd for you!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## Wytrease

Akayj I hope this is your BFP & Prowife I hope you are right behind her

AFM I am 5dpo and I have had very low temps and this morning I got a dip right at my coverline but I'm not trying to read too much into it we will just wait and see what happens the rest of the week because AF is due in 8 days


----------



## ProfWife

At minimum, that looks like a fall back rise. Prayers that it's more!


----------



## Akayj

I will keep yall updated if either AF or when I test.


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Akayj I just don't know what to say about my chart this month


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Akayj!!


----------



## Lionchild

Also, congrats loui!!!! :happydance:


Good luck to you too, ProfWife!


----------



## adopim

Sending lots of :dust: to all! I have been stalking and I'm really hoping to see some more BFPs!


----------



## Akayj

Well temp drop today... AF is on her way. Heres to next cycle:)


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwww so sorry to hear that Akayj Good Luck next cycle

AFM my chart is up and down up and down next month I'm going to stop temping after o is confirmed


----------



## LillyTame

Awww Akayj :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

spotting started today! Im good with it, it will happen when the time is right. I think my cycles are trying to work themselves out still so Im all good. Just more DB time! HAHA!


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry to hear that, Akayj. 

I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you. I feel all the signs that af is on her way. I'm expecting her tomorrow. I know it's not over until she shows, but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month.


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Lionchild hopefully she won't show

AFM just playing the waiting game I am 8dpo and my temps are up & down


----------



## Akayj

This month might be a good shot for me. If O comes on CD18 like it has been then the hubby and I will be together hopefully. Been coming home on Thursdays hopefully nothing changes (never know in the oilfield). So maybe a good chance for us!:) Kind of excited!:blush:


----------



## Lionchild

Yay! Sounds promising Akayj!

No AF yet. I'm having faint AF-like cramps. I'm leaving work now. When I get home I'm going to use an OPK, and if it is dark, I'll take an HPT. I don't want to waste one. When I got a BFP in Nov. the reason I tested was because my OPKs were unusually dark for the time of the month. Come on dark OPK! Btw, I'm fully expecting AF to show. I just feel a need to POAS!


----------



## Wytrease

How's everything going Lionchild?


----------



## Lionchild

My OPK had a line that was half as dark as the control. Not sure what to think. I'm going to take a HPT tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show today. I feel like I may have had an annovulatory cycle, but I can't be sure since I didn't take regular OPKs this month.

I hope to have a nice surprise in the morning, but I won't be surprised if it's negative. 

How are you doing, Wy?


----------



## Lionchild

AF just showed up. On to next cycle! Let's go January babies!


----------



## Wytrease

Awwwwww..... So sorry AF showed sticky sticky baby dust to you for next Cycle


----------



## LillyTame

:nope: Awww, sorry to hear AF showed Lionchild :hugs:

Lots of sticky dust for you to save up for next cycle! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

How are you feeling this cycle NDTaber9211? When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Wytrease

I'm out this month & we will be NTNP until July... We are planning a big couples vacation with our friends for the 4th of July. But if it happens it happens... Good Luck Ladies


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Sorry this wasn't your month Wytrease...I hope NTNP brings you your bun so I won't say see you in July :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Enjoy the break from TTC stress, Wy! 

How are all you SMEPers doing?

I'm on cd 11. I'm strictly sticking to the SMEP schedule. I am determined to get my BFP this cycle! DH is also extremely motivated&#8212;otherwise, he is off to get a SA next month. I hope to O in the next week.

GL to you all!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for checking in this cycle Lionchild! Wishing you lots of luck and sending tons of baby dust! :dust:

We need more SMEPers!!

I didn't SMEP this cycle because I was trying to go NTNP, but it didn't work to well lol...I used a few OPKs and made sure to BD when I got a positive plus felt OV pain. So that's only one BD session, but all it takes is one :spermy: at the right time! I'm really hopeful that this is IT but if not...I'll be back to SMEPing in May!


----------



## Lionchild

FX for you Lilly!! Are you going to wait for missed AF to test, or will you test early?


----------



## LillyTame

I'm testing early....tomorrow will be 8dpo and OH's bday! Wouldn't it be nice to get a early BFP for his B-day? :thumbup:

When I first started (Jan), I started testing at 5dpo! lol I've become a little bit more patient, but only a little lol. I can make it to 7-9dpo now. I wonder if I'll ever make it to AF...hopefully I won't have to.


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome, Lilly! GL in the morning! I hope you get an early BFP!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you! I'm hoping for a BFP, but I think it's too early...not gonna stop me from testing of course :rofl: 

I'm feeling some kind of way, I can't even explain! It's like a cross between crampy and gassy...but I haven't been actively gassy and nooooot quite crampy :shrug: That probably makes no sense at all! lmao...point is my tummy just feels ODD! I hope it's a good sign for me. IF it's implantation...definitely wont be getting a BFP tomorrow but maybe by the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

So :bfn: today :nope:, but we have about 4 more days till AF is due. It's testa-palooza until then lol.


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry about BFN, Lilly. There is still plenty of time to get one this cycle! FX for you!


----------



## Akayj

Okay so out of all the months we have been trying this is the first month we have been together when it counts to most! Im on CD17 and Im supposed to O tomorrow! Its been this way the last couple of cycles. I have :sex: CD15 and CD16... and hope to be :sex: today and tomorrow! :) I told my husband we have to make it count this time lol! my chart looks a little funny to me lol. If I O tomorrow should i have a spike in temp? I forgot lol.


----------



## LillyTame

No...dip day of OV and then it starts to raise again the day after


----------



## Wytrease

Hi ladies how are you all 
doing


----------



## ProfWife

Hey, Wytrease, I'm in a roller coaster right now. I'll do fine for a few hours, then something will happen and I'll get angry or sobby. If one more person announces this weekend, I think I'll have a breakdown.

We were going to go with an ultrasound guided timing, but I've been thinking long and hard about that. What is that going to tell us that my body isn't telling me already? How will that be any different from the microscopes, OPKs, or CM monitoring? It could verify right or left, but I'm not convinced that matters as much for us as the doc said initially.

I've decided to return to my first doctor temporarily. I want a second opinion. I'm going to call later this week (when I have some time) and ask for a script for CD 3 bloodwork, for CD 21 bloodwork (so I can do those two with my next cycle) and ask for an ultrasound to check the cysts on my ovaries. My cycles have started becoming more regular since I've been on the FertilAid and I'd like to see if there is any difference. I've noticed less ovarian pain as well. I'm going to request copies be sent from my doc here to my doc there as well for comparison. I want the doc to see if I do have a cervical polyp and if that can be dealt with as well.

Certainly a long list. 

Granted, it would be VERY nice if I could scrap all that due to getting a BFP on my birthday, but I guess we'll find out how the next month and a half goes.

In the meantime, hubby is finishing a 3-year leadership program cycle this month, graduates with his Master's next week, and I'll be finishing school at the end of May. A grueling year coming to a close. 


How are you???? :-D


----------



## LillyTame

Hi wytrease :wave: how are you?

Wow ProfWife, that was a mouthful! lol But it sounds like you have a good plan. :thumbup: I have so many questions for my doc but I have to wait till Nov to ask! That will mark our year of trying....I wish I hadn't said we were trying back then so that I could just lie now and jump ahead, but now my doc knows. Oh well. Anyway, I hope you get some answers and they are positive or even better a BFP! When is your birthday?

AFM, major temp drop today, just like 2/3 of my last cycles....I usually start spotting the next day. So on to cycle 5! I kinda tried to go NTNP this cycle but that didn't work :dohh: All I ended up doing was wasting a cycle. But I'm back on board for SMEPing cycle 5 :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - I'm convinced there is no such thing as wasting a cycle. If you BD during the month, it was a useful month. I don't see why you can't ask your doctor your questions. I haven't been trying a year yet (not until October). I'd at least try asking them for some input. I'd understand no treatments yet, but laying the groundwork shouldn't be out of the question.

Birthday is mid-May (19th). I'm on CD 3 right now. I should be O-ing on or the day after Mother's Day (US). How coincidental!


----------



## LillyTame

My insurance doesn't allow for extra visits...just once a year, unless I had an abnormal pap or something. That's with the OB/GYN. My regular PCP is a Nurse Practitioner that doesn't have the OB/GYN experience to answer my questions. So when I see my OB/GYN in Nov I can get recommendations/referrals as needed then. I'm actually a veteran and my health care is covered to an extent. They really try to avoid excessive appts, which is understandable. If my OB/GYN thinks I should start seeing a FS then I will have to pay for that out of pocket as I will get no help from my insurance for fertility issues. Depending on what is said then I would just look into getting insurance through my work if that would help with fertility related visits.


----------



## ProfWife

Do you have any underlying conditions like PCOS or irregular periods? If there's an underlying issue, you might be able to squeeze in an additional visit for a secondary issue. Normally mine only covers 100% the annual visit then charges a copay for additional specialist visits afterwards. I'm surprised yours doesn't since the health care with vets has a reputation for being better than ours (my co-workers refuse the benefits from the school to opt for military since he's retired Army).

Depending on the questions, you might be able to just call in and see if they can call back. Sometimes my doc would just call in things like blood work and call me with the results in years past. Perhaps yours would do that as well?


----------



## LillyTame

Nope, no other conditions that would justify me seeing her early. And they specifically don't cover fertility issues so I couldn't just see her for that. The V.A. is really cracking down on specialty visits...routine primary care is always open to going in whenever you need to. If I lived somewhere that had a V.A. hospital and was seen by a V.A. OB/Gyn it would be different...but it's a higher cost seeing a non-VA doc, so they don't cover anything but routine visits or like you said secondary issues that REQUIRE follow up. Like once I get pregnant, they will cover me and baby post-natal care only for 6 wks. Part of the issue is I'm on an island with only a small primary care clinic, not a V.A. hospital that would have all those other specialties. So everything is an extra cost to be sent out.

I'm going to poke around more once I hit the 6 cycle mark and see what I can do though....I just know right now I keep getting told no no no, gotta be trying 1 yr but VA wont cover FS.


----------



## ProfWife

That really stinks! Is there even a VA hospital in Hawaii? I'd never even really considered that there wouldn't be easy access depending on which island you were on.


----------



## LillyTame

Nope...they basically utilize Tripler which is an Army medical center but even that is on Oahu.


----------



## Lionchild

Lilly, I hope your BFP comes soon so you don't have to worry about the out-of-pocket expenses. My grad-student insurance that comes with my fellowship doesn't cover fertility treatments or specialists either, so we'll be holding out until late in the year. I hope we don't ever make it to that point though. I looked at your charts and there's no update on the hpt. You decided not to test today?

ProfWife, I'm sorry you're going through some emotional ups-and-downs. I definitely have those periods. TTC over many months is emotionally draining. I hope you feel better about things soon. Congrats on finishing school though!! What program degrees are you and DH working on? At least that extra stress is coming to an end (hopefully).

Wy- I got a positive OPK today! :happydance: WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Today is CD16. This cycle we BD'd on cd 8, 10, 12, 15, and 16(today). We will BD the next three days because DH and I are determined to get our sticky BFP this cycle! Mark my words ladies! I am sick of TTC! I am going to see that second line in two weeks! We're using Preseed (as usual), I'm taking B-complex and I've added an extra 50mg of B6 to help with my luteal phase. This will also be the first time I use progesterone cream. I'll start it after I've had two days of negative OPKs. As soon as I get a BFP, my doctor is going to call in a prescription of progesterone suppositories. I feel very positive about this cycle!


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly I hope your BFP comes sooner rather than later

Prowife I'm so sorry you are going through the ups and downs but try not to stress

LionChild congrats in the positive opk & I just love your positive attitude toward this cycle Speak that BFP into Existence


AFM even though I am NtNp this cycle I have still managed to follow SMEP minus the opk's... I am taking the stress free approach for the next couple of months I stopped temping & taking opks so we will see how this turns out I think I am on cd 15 which makes me 2 or 3 dpo based on my last couple of cycles


----------



## Akayj

Well ladies I never got a +OPK was supposed to yesterday didn't happen but I had a jump in temp today not sure what is really going on eh we will see. I didn't get to :sex: yesterday was out way to late lol! Maybe today. Still hope Im in the running lol! I will keep yall posted! 

KEEP YOUR HEADS UP LADIES WE WILL GET THAT :bfp: SOON ENOUGH!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you Lionchild! FX'd this is IT for you! :dust:
No I didn't test yesterday nor will I today. With that temp drop I just gave up and I'm waiting on AF to show. IF she doesn't show by the end of tomorrow I MIGHT start to let myself get a little excited and test the following morning.

Thanks Wytrease, same to you hun! 

Akayj - so did you get a close pos and then it started to fade or what? What kind of OPKs do you use? The smilies or internet cheapies?


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild said:


> ProfWife, I'm sorry you're going through some emotional ups-and-downs. I definitely have those periods. TTC over many months is emotionally draining. I hope you feel better about things soon. Congrats on finishing school though!! What program degrees are you and DH working on? At least that extra stress is coming to an end (hopefully).

He's graduating with his Master's in Interactive Simulation and Training Systems. For me, it's just the end of a school year (I'm a teacher). I got my Master's in English Education in 2011. 

We just got back from a day trip to the other side of the state to see a beautiful garden/park. Now he's working on the yard, and I'm working on thank you notes to participants in a ministry I work with at church. It's a first weekend "off" of the stress.


----------



## LillyTame

well just my first hint of spotting *sniffle* I was pretty much holding onto a thread of hope that :witch: wouldn't show :cry:


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> well just my first hint of spotting *sniffle* I was pretty much holding onto a thread of hope that :witch: wouldn't show :cry:

:hugs: So sorry, Lilly. :cry:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Thank you Lionchild! FX'd this is IT for you! :dust:
> No I didn't test yesterday nor will I today. With that temp drop I just gave up and I'm waiting on AF to show. IF she doesn't show by the end of tomorrow I MIGHT start to let myself get a little excited and test the following morning.
> 
> Thanks Wytrease, same to you hun!
> 
> Akayj - so did you get a close pos and then it started to fade or what? What kind of OPKs do you use? The smilies or internet cheapies?

Smilies and the lines got dark but never a positive. Also I think it didn't work because I got a smiley on it before lol. We will see tho got a lot of :sex: in so I'm in the tww because the bbs are tender like normal.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea and I see your temp went up, Akayj. I sure hope you got it! :dust:


----------



## Akayj

Me 2! But i don't think so based on the non +OPK. but we will see!


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - :hugs: 

Akayj - It's possible your surge was just short and you missed it between tests. Some can be incredibly short. Perhaps it just didn't take much for you to release this month. Praying this is the perfect egg and that you caught it! :)


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> Lilly - :hugs:
> 
> Akayj - It's possible your surge was just short and you missed it between tests. Some can be incredibly short. Perhaps it just didn't take much for you to release this month. Praying this is the perfect egg and that you caught it! :)

Thanks ProWife I will stay positive until the :witch: shows!:winkwink:


----------



## Akayj

I changed the setting on ff because I got no +OPK and it says that I'm 3 dpo! Here's to the 2ww!! LoL


----------



## Wytrease

Sorry Lilly & Good Luck Akayj


----------



## Lionchild

ProfWife said:


> Akayj - It's possible your surge was just short and you missed it between tests. Some can be incredibly short.

I've had this happen to me before. I hope you caught it, Akayj!


----------



## Lionchild

Akayj said:


> I changed the setting on ff because I got no +OPK and it says that I'm 3 dpo! Here's to the 2ww!! LoL

Awesome! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Any of you ladies on progesterone during you TWW? I'm considering asking my doc for supplements. Did you need any testing prior or did your doc deduce it was needed in other ways?


----------



## Lionchild

ProfWife said:


> Any of you ladies on progesterone during you TWW? I'm considering asking my doc for supplements. Did you need any testing prior or did your doc deduce it was needed in other ways?

I'm just starting it this cycle *starting tomorrow)just the cream though. The doc will give me a suppository as soon as I get a BFP. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies hows everyone doing? Im currently on CD24 and 6DPO.... my chart kind of looks funny to me but what do I know. Well I guess I will be seeing if the :witch: makes an appearance on 5/11.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh I like the upward zigzag chart Akayj! I've seen quite a few of those become positive! FX'd for you! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Fingers crossed for you Akayj


----------



## Akayj

So my chart looks good? IDK whats normal or anything I just do it haha! I want something to take to my Dr when i go back in October if I don't get prego before then.


----------



## ProfWife

It almost looks like it could go triphasic in the next few days. That's a good sign for some people.


----------



## Lionchild

Good Luck, Akayj!!!


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> It almost looks like it could go triphasic in the next few days. That's a good sign for some people.

What has to happen for that to happen lol?


----------



## Lionchild

Akayj, how's it going? Still no AF it looks like, right?


I'm 10-11 days past O. I've had very light cramping on and off since yesterday, and there was a tiny bit of brown blood when I wiped today. I'm hoping it's IB and not AF. Please, please, please! I'm still using progesterone cream, so we'll see what my LP is like if AF shows up.


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck Akayj and Lionchild, I hope AF doesn't show! :dust: Come oooon BFPs!


----------



## Akayj

No :witch: yet but I know she is coming, took at test yesterday and it was :bfn:. 
But is it okay that Im not sad that its not a :bfp: . I mean I want a kid and everything but ever month it doesnt happen I think one more month of me time and hubby time, do things we like and not be bound to a kid an all! I don't want that to sound bad at all but ugh..... I don't know how to explain it lol! I also think about it as more time to get my body ready and healthier! I have recently become addicted to working out a lot more and getting into eating right more. I just want it to happen when its time to happen and not worry about it happening. I don't know the point of this post was just to say I'm not EVER sad when the :witch: shows, is that bad?


----------



## LillyTame

lol...I don't think it's bad at all! And I DO what you mean! I do get a little sad when I get a BFN, but the positive IS that I get to spend more time with OH and be able to just get up and go and not worry about a babysitter or sleep in without having to get up to feed someone! lol But I don't think that means that when the time is right I will be any less happy about a BFP. (If THAT makes sense)


----------



## Akayj

I understand:)


----------



## Lionchild

I understand your feelings, Akayj. It's very healthy to have that attitude. Do things that make you happy until you get your BFP (then, continue to do things that make you happy).

I never have gotten very sad with AF either. I tend to get sad at other times in the month though. Every now and then it will just hit me randomly. I'll think about how long it has taken, and I'll wonder how long it will take until we're successful. I'm almost 32, so I am feeling some pressure, I must admit. Instead of worrying about it though, I have, like you, been working out most days of the week. I have decided to get myself in the best shape of my life while I wait. My best friend has two daughters under the age of 2, and she is jealous of the time I have to do things for myself (like go to the gym). It's all a matter of perspective. 

Having a baby is going to be life-changing and very difficult at times. It is wonderful if you are able to embrace life for what it is at the moment.


----------



## Akayj

Lionchild said:


> I understand your feelings, Akayj. It's very healthy to have that attitude. Do things that make you happy until you get your BFP (then, continue to do things that make you happy).
> 
> I never have gotten very sad with AF either. I tend to get sad at other times in the month though. Every now and then it will just hit me randomly. I'll think about how long it has taken, and I'll wonder how long it will take until we're successful. I'm almost 32, so I am feeling some pressure, I must admit. Instead of worrying about it though, I have, like you, been working out most days of the week. I have decided to get myself in the best shape of my life while I wait. My best friend has two daughters under the age of 2, and she is jealous of the time I have to do things for myself (like go to the gym). It's all a matter of perspective.
> 
> Having a baby is going to be life-changing and very difficult at times. It is wonderful if you are able to embrace life for what it is at the moment.

I have a friend with 2 under 2 and I look at her and I think man I'm not sure what I would do in that situation, I guess I just second guess myself. I also think that when I have a kid I will have someone to share my cool experiences with that will live longer than me, but Im in no real hurry for that to get here, I guess you could say. So the :witch: arrived fully this morning now to go workout haha! I didn't want to sound crazy because I know that there are people who get really sad every month AF shows and I didn't want to hurt any feelings. I don't think age is always a factor I have known alot of women to get pregnant in thier 40's and have healthy no complicated pregnancies so it can happen! Hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## Lionchild

The main thing with me is both the timing and my age. I am in a doctoral program and my research and teaching situation allows me a very flexible schedule right now. I work from home most of the time. DH works a lot, but he is also the boss, so he can move his schedule around. I'll be done writing my dissertation in no more than two and a half years. After that, I'll either look for a tenure-track position or a post-doc. Either way, it's going to be a lot more hectic than now, and it will continue to be crazy until I have a tenured position. 

We would like to have one biological child, and then we plan to adopt a kid out of the foster system later on. This is really the ideal time to have a baby for usbut of course, you can't always plan these things. For now, I'll continue to wait patiently with you Akayj (and all you other strong women). If I'm not pregnant by the end-of the-year, DH and I are taking a trip to SE Asia next Jan., so at least I have that to look forward to!

Sorry for such a long post that goes on and on about myself. I hope you had a good workout today, Akayj!

How are you doing Lilly, ProfWife, Wy, and anyone else I missed?


----------



## Akayj

SE Asia sounds fun... Cant get the hubby to jump the pound hehe!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi ladies :wave:

Eh, I'm just hanging around. Got another 1.5 wk before I ovulate :coffee:

SE Asia does sound like an awesome experience! :thumbup: It's nice to have something to look forward to like that....think I'll start planning our next big trip!


----------



## ProfWife

Currently hacking my lungs out. I have been sick all week with a fever and a hacking cough. I was getting fertile CM, and hubs was a trooper and risked infection to BD anyway 2 nights.

No tenderness right now; so, I don't know if I Oed or if it shut down due to the infection and will happen later. 

Emotionally, I'm getting a little depressed because of Mother's Day. I'm trying not to, but it's hard with everyone on my Facebook posting about feeling their first kicks, getting their gender ultrasounds, making little butterflies with their little ones' feet. I could just use a day without the reminder...and the reminders get worse the closer we get to Sunday. Just trying to get through the next few weeks so I can be out of school for the summer and we can finally relax (hubs graduated with his M.S. last week). 

:) 

What about everyone else?


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry to hear you are sick, Profwife. That really is the worst timing! Sick sex is no fun. I hope you feel better soon!

I completely understand your feelings about FB and Mother's Day. Maybe stay away from it for several days until all the Mother's Day stuff has passed? The other day I went on and an entire page of newsfeed was baby photos. I logged right back off. I'm very happy for all of them, I just find I don't need a constant reminder of my inability to get pregnant.
Congrats on the DH's accomplishment! I hope you are feeling healthy again so that you can celebrate! 

AF is here. It wasn't IB. Oh well, I'll be on a 3 week vacation starting at the beginning of June, so at least I won't be facing morning sickness.


----------



## ProfWife

Just got a Z-pack, Flonase and a few other medications to stave this off...as I was checking out the cashier wished me a Happy Mother's Day. Oy, just what I needed...


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> Just got a Z-pack, Flonase and a few other medications to stave this off...as I was checking out the cashier wished me a Happy Mother's Day. Oy, just what I needed...

Hope you get to feeling better ASAP.


----------



## LillyTame

Blah! What a dry month for us! *pout*:nope:

Whose left? Lionchild, Profwife, Akayj and me right? Is everyone looking at June now? Lionchild...will you be taking a break during your vacation?

I'm still in it for May...should be ovulating within the next 5-8 days. Which means I may not have a period in May...woohoo lol. I will be due to test the last couple of days of May...so I might get AF Jun 1 and barely miss May. Or I might not get AF at all...that's the plan right?! lol


----------



## ProfWife

I should still be in May. I'm still not having the normal tenderness, but I am having some really light but noticeable cramping (almost like ov cramps). According to the Crieghton Method, I Oved last week. I didn't do any OPKs; so I'm sort of flying blind this month. Should be safe to do my progesterone blood work on Saturday unless I get fertile signs again.

I should be testing in about a week and a half, but I may just wait since I won't know if I'm precisely 10 or 13 days (which is a big difference in the testing world).


----------



## LillyTame

So true...10-13 is a huge difference lol

So you aren't supposed to check your progesterone if you are having fertile signs? Why not?


----------



## Lionchild

Lilly, I hope you O when you expect to. Catch that eggy!!!

I should O before I leave on vacation. I leave on the 28th and I should O around the 26th. I've decided not to use OPKs this month. We're just going to BD every other day (more if we feel like it) until I leave and see what happens. DH is flying out to meet me 5 days after I leave, so hopefully the timing works out. I'm on cd 5 today.

Profwife- Good Luck!! I hope you have good news to share next week!!


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Progesterone is low the first half of your cycle and spikes shortly after ovulation. It's the progesterone that makes your temperature rise with BBT. Progesterone drops as you get closer to your cycle, which is what starts your period.

The fertile signs (like ov pain and EWCM) are usually caused by the rising estrogen (which continues to rise until ovulation when it drops off some). 

Thanks for the wishes, Lionchild.


----------



## PrettyPixie

Can i please join this thread? Its my first month on the SMEP. Been trying for a long time now and getting really despondent. Had a stillbirth on 25.12.2011. i think my age counts against me as i am 41yrs old but i dont want to give up just yet..just want to try that one last time.:cry:


----------



## Lionchild

Hi, PrettyPixie. Welcome!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been incredibly painful for you. I can't even imagine how you pull yourself together after such a loss. Thank goodness for human resiliency! 

I do understand the sadness and stress that comes with TTC for a long time. It hasn't been so long for me (14 months), but it's been long enough for me to worry about it. Do you have any children, or is it your first? Do you have any known fertility issues? 

I hope you get your BFP with SMEP! We're here for support while you wait! Lots and lots of BD to you!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi PrettyPixie! :wave: Welcome to the thread! :flower: I'm hoping your first time SMEPing will be all you need! :dust:

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## PrettyPixie

Hi Girls...thank you for all the welcomes. I have 2 children. DD Age:20 and DD12 Age:12.
My Angel Baby was a DS. I am 41yrs and my DH is 37yrs. My DH is loving all the BD'ing and we are remaining hopeful. After the devastating loss of our DS we made a conscious decision not to TTC again..my husband was completely and utterly heartbroken. We moved away from home to gather our thoughts and come to terms with our loss and it has honestly done us the world of good..i think it was what we needed at the time. We are returning home in the near future and we so excited. The specialist has said we have no reason not to try again so i dont think i have fertility issues..i just have time against me with regards to my age. We are both so excited at the prospect of ttc again..(with DH loving all the bd'ing..)...so here's sprinkling lots of babydust on all of us..x


----------



## Cutler101

Me & hubby tried it before a few months ago and got a BFN . We tried it again this month & yesterday i got a faint positive at 7DPO . going for blood work tomorrow at 9DPO . plan to test Sunday if not then Tuesday the latest . FX for me . we've been ttc for 11mnts now .

:dust::dust: to all you ladies .


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Cutler! :happydance: Thanks for giving us some hope and come back and share a non-squinter with us!

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Anyone adding anything to their plan for their next cycle?

There are some things I'd fallin off doing that I'll be readding....softcups, preseed, gauifenesin, hips up, orgasm before/after "deposit"...the whole nine yards! lol

We've had 2 BD sessions so far, but my OPKs are still basically blank *pout*, but looking over past OPK progression...I won't start to see a change till tomorrow and I will probably OV Sunday...well I guess I should say I'll get my darkest peak on Sunday...maaaybe Saturday.


----------



## ProfWife

Made special arrangements to go out with hubby's work group tonight to celebrate a phase being completed...and one of the recently married (under 3 years) guys announced he and his wife are expecting. I felt gutted since I'd hoped we'd be the first in this group as we're the oldest and married the longest. It was worse when he announced the due date. I'd had a light positive back in March that went away the next day; my natural family planning contact is convinced it was a chemical pregnancy. The due date he announced would have been ours had that baby been a sticky bean. 

Could use a little cheering up...


----------



## LillyTame

Awww ProfWife :hugs: Announcements can be a real blow, even more so when there is some connection...like those dates for you. I don't have anything that could cheer you up but just wanted to let you know you are not alone.

Someone emailed the whole company that she was back from maternity leave...I was just thinking...really? Really? You had to announce to EVERYONE that you are back from ML, we don't even know YOU! lol Needless to say I felt a twinge of jealousy at that announcement. I don't even have a pending date for ML and it just hit me that I SHOULD have one by now. Or at least I think I should lol


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Cutler!! I hope you've got an extra sticky one!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs:,ProfWife. I completely understand having those types of feelings. It stabs you right in the gut. It makes me feel worse that I'm sometimes bitter about these happy events. But month after month of trying and the uncertainty about it ever happening is enough to make even the most positive and kind-hearted person feel this way at a certain point.

I finally think I may be numb to BFP announcements though. DH and I had a difficult week emotionally because our 17 year-old niece had a baby this week. We thought we were prepared after 8 months of getting ready for it. It's really confusing to become great-aunts and uncles before we're even parents. DH and I have been together 10 years and married for 5 this summer. We waited to TTC until I was finished with coursework for grad school and until we were financially stable. We bought a house last fall, and we're ready to start a family. We've been ready for 2.5 years, but we waited for the *best* time. If I'd only known... It's hard not to be a little angry at the world when we were so responsible about family planning, and now we're not getting pregnant. Meanwhile, our teenage niece had no problem getting pregnant by accident. We are totally supporting her, and we'll love our great-nephew to pieces, but it's still been rough. At this point, I don't think any BFP announcement can phase me.


Lily- The only new thing I'm doing this month is not 'trying'. We are BDing and not paying any attention to when and whether or not I O. I just need a break. I hope the bag of tricks proves useful for you this cycle. Come on BFP!!! I'm sure I'll be back to my bag of tricks in a couple of months if this 'taking it easy' business fails us.


----------



## Cutler101

10DPO what do you ladies think ?? do you see the line ??
 



Attached Files:







405685_10151431826178671_631658130_n.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

Nice! I see it and I'm even on my phone! :thumbup:


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks :) i plan to take a digi monday . i guess the second time is a charm :)


----------



## Lionchild

Woot, woot!! I see it, Cutler! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks you guys :)


----------



## ProfWife

I see it, too! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks ladies you guys are wonderful:hugs: i will deff post back when i get a confirm on a digi .


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies! How's it going? Where is everyone in their cycles?

AFM, my body doesn't seem to want to ovulate yet :shrug: We started out real strong with BDing, but that started to waver when I realized my OPKs were staying the same - negative...I should have OVd between CD18-23, but here we are CD24 and I don't know what's going on :shrug: Nothing I can do but wait and see when/if AF shows up :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Stress, illness, etc. can all throw off the follicular phase (even good stress like a vacation).

AFM, waiting for doc's appointment or phone call. My progesterone came back at 7.6 around 7/8 dpo. That's on the low side. Most docs want 10 if not medicated. I'm praying they'll put me on progesterone supplements. 

I'm only at 12 dpo right now, but fairly certain AF will arrive on Saturday or Sunday as scheduled. 

School ends with students this week. The week after Memorial Day will be our close down week. Then I have a full, wonderful month off before my once a week summer class kicks up.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I just got through with finals, so someone had mentioned that maybe the stress of that threw me off...I don't know...didn't feel like I was stressing _that_ hard lol but there was also a change at work...so maybe it was that...who really knows? Some times there isn't a clear answer, crap just happens! Or in my case...doesn't happen lol.

A whooole month offf...ohh I'm drooling over here lol. That sounds so nice.


----------



## ProfWife

Finals could do it. The closing of school did it for me one year, even though I'd done it 8 previous times at that point. 

This is the first extended time in our dating and married lives where neither my husband or I will be enrolled in classes, I have no workshops, nor will we be moving. It's pretty amazing. Just over 7 years in the making...


----------



## Akayj

Im on CD14 and waiting for O Day! I will updated when it happens! :winkwink:


----------



## Akayj

This is going to b a tmi:blush: but when I took a shower tonight I had some cm. it was like stingy is the best way I can describe it. Would this be egg white cm? Sorry guys:haha::blush:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, that sounds like EWCM to me :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Yea, that sounds like EWCM to me :thumbup:

I dont usually O until CD18 is it to early?


----------



## Lionchild

You can have EWCM for several days before O. I used to have it for 4-5 days when I was younger (now I'm lucky for 1 day!). I would definitely make sure you're BDing, in case you O early. Are you using OPKs?


----------



## Akayj

Yes I'm using OPKs and Im :sex:, the hubby is home YES!!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Yea, that sounds like EWCM to me :thumbup:
> 
> I dont usually O until CD18 is it to early?Click to expand...




Lionchild said:


> You can have EWCM for several days before O. I used to have it for 4-5 days when I was younger (now I'm lucky for 1 day!). I would definitely make sure you're BDing, in case you O early. Are you using OPKs?


Is it ALWAYS CD 18 for you? Like for me, I usually move up one day each month (this month I'm way late). And like Lionchild said...you can have it for several days before you do actually OV. I don't think I got ANY at all this cycle....ahhh to be young again :rofl:

If your OPKs are still neg you are probably just gearing up for it but it's good to BD now to have some troopers in the trenches! :haha:


----------



## Akayj

Well AF is just now working herself out after being on bc for 7/8years. I say cd18 because that's about when it usually happens. I like the troopers in the trenches!:haha:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I started using the CB Advance OPKs and I got a flashy face today:thumbup:. So O day is coming:happydance:!


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo! Go catch that egg, Akayj!


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - Glad hubs can be home at the right time! Best wishes!!


----------



## Akayj

+OPK! Last cycle didn't actually get one. This one was at about 5:30ish pm. Took another one about 10:30ish pm and it was also positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo for the smiley!


----------



## Akayj

I'm not to sure about my chart? & I had a -OPK this morning 7:30am. But I'm still goin to :sex: today and hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## LillyTame

IMO, I would say your chart is fine, you may not get a dip till tomorrow or even the next day. :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

I think your chart looks fine also. :) And remember: it could be up to 48 hours after a positive OPK that you Ov. And it's also possible not to have a temp dip, I would keep an eye on your temps and see if they continue to climb over the next couple days. Good luck!


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Hi Adopim! :hugs: OMG, 23wks already! More than half way there! :thumbup: Did you/are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## adopim

Hi! :) I haven't stopped stalking the thread, hoping to see more ladies here get their BFP :thumbup:

I can't believe how fast it's going too! It's so crazy!
Here are my 20 week ultrasound pictures:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/5BA03D5B-A775-4B6B-862B-1FCF1E44617E-999-0000010AD0E87A94_zps570f8bd7.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/82FFBEFE-A9DC-4036-92B4-0EA60F704CE0-1112-00000113EC09DE87_zps18a06615.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/A1CB679B-5E43-4FCC-BA33-5E88CCE7B9F7-999-0000010AE929DDE7_zps661685e1.jpg

We were told the gender at our NT scan at 13+3, but it was confirmed at our 20 week:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/41A5C72D-52B6-4367-B10F-0249D3B3F061-999-0000010C44E54816_zps0ae28837.jpg

And just for fun here is my 23 week bump photo taken yesterday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/65CEF588-B5E8-4DC7-9C38-07AD1D5792F4-7478-000009088BCC9A7E_zps3851ad3b.jpg

Everything seems to be going well. I still get struck with morning sickness a few times a week but it seems to be letting up slowly but surely (it didn't start until about 15 weeks). I started to feel real kicks at about 19 weeks, DH felt it about a week later. She is still stubborn when he puts his hand on my belly though. She is getting stronger and kicking harder and harder every day. She is active for most of the day and much more active than even my DD was (which is crazy since DD was quite a mover)!

Fx'd that I see more BFPs very soon!!! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Ohhhh how sweet! Thank you for sharing with us! :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Im just wondering if I would have had a dip on CD17 because I caught myself sleeping with my mouth open. So IDK! hehe. We shall see!


----------



## LillyTame

That being the first day you got a pos OPK, I doubt it. The dip comes after the pos OPK.


----------



## ProfWife

Onto Cycle 8...

Progesterone came in at 7.6 (5.2 is lab "normal" range at the low level). Waiting to hear back from the CNM I see about that. Also waiting to find out if I can still get an u/s done (they wanted CD 3/4, but no one could schedule me and it was over a holiday weekend...nothing like excellent timing!). 

Going to resume BBT in addition to Creighton Method and ferning microscopes...likely SMEPing but mostly because hubs is done with his leadership program, master's program, and I'm off for the summer!


----------



## PrettyPixie

Hi Ladies..i am currently 2 days late. I am very regular with a 27 day cycle. I did a test this morning and got a BFN? So, not really sure what on earth is going on...how long should i give it before testing again?:coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

I swear ProfWife, it seems like everything happens over the weekend, except what you want to happen! :dohh: This cycle I was expecting OV over a weekend which would have been great for SMEPing, but of course OV was late and came during the week.

I hope you get some answers or assistance that will be more helpful for cycle 8 :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Apparently not...instead of sending my message to the doctor as asked, they tried to schedule me for a 3d ultrasound. I love it when they don't READ the message and assume what they are looking at because they see a number. Felt really good to open that email, too...like a firm kick to the gut. Oy. What a way to start the work week.


----------



## Akayj

No shift in my temps yet :shrug:. Hope I didn't do all that :sex: for nothing:haha:. Guess I just have to see what tomorrow brings! This is hard work man! :headspin:


----------



## LillyTame

It sure is hard work! :dohh: I know me and one other girl didn't get our dip till day 3 and we were both, like you, starting to think we had missed something or it wasn't coming...just give it a lil more time.

:dohh: I know exactly what you mean ProfWife, but I think I am guilty of that some times....I assume I know what the patient is asking but then I'm wrong! I hope they get their sh*$ straigthened out soon though, everyday counts!


----------



## Akayj

Does it mean I :sex: at the wrong time?


----------



## LillyTame

Nope...they say the 5 days leading up to OV are very important. I would try to get a BD in today...I would bet you get your dip tomorrow.


----------



## Akayj

I can't today hubby is gone :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, don't worry hunny :hugs: It's just one day! You got all the other days :thumbup: Let's keep our chin up!


----------



## Akayj

Will do. Just gunna wait. :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - It sounds like you hit everything you could. The little swimmers can survive a few days (and it's actually more beneficial so they'll be waiting when the egg appears). 

Hang in there...

Lilly - No one ever did call me back. I called them. Then, to top it off, the provider I saw here confirmed I wanted the images from my ultrasound done in January...then only gave me a photocopy of the doctor's report from my chart. ARG. I sent them a pointed email asking for them one last time. 

Oy...sometimes I just want to yell...but no one would be listening anyway ;-)

How are you doing?


----------



## LillyTame

I often wish that there was a padded room where we could go kick and yell lol I do think it would be therapeutic at times lol

I'm doing good, trying not to get antsy lol 3dpo today :thumbup: I have yet to get a perfect SMEP cycle! :dohh: We were really close this cycle then realized OV was coming late but I didn't know when. Managed to get 3 BD sessions back to back in though before my temp dip, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> Akayj - It sounds like you hit everything you could. The little swimmers can survive a few days (and it's actually more beneficial so they'll be waiting when the egg appears).
> 
> Hang in there...
> 
> Thanks prowife. I feel like I did all I could so I guess it's always a waiting game lol.


----------



## Akayj

When the :witch: shows I can switch temping to vaginal right & can I change the time!?


----------



## LillyTame

You sure can! :thumbup: I did oral the 1st month, but then switched to vaginal and decided I liked it better. After doing that for 3 months I had gotten so used to my V-temps that when I tried to switch back to oral this cycle, I ended up switching back mid cycle :dohh: lol I think probably whichever way you do it, you'll get used to your pattern after a few months.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> You sure can! :thumbup: I did oral the 1st month, but then switched to vaginal and decided I liked it better. After doing that for 3 months I had gotten so used to my V-temps that when I tried to switch back to oral this cycle, I ended up switching back mid cycle :dohh: lol I think probably whichever way you do it, you'll get used to your pattern after a few months.

So you just put the skinny part in:blush: I'm not sure sorry


----------



## LillyTame

lol...yea..basically I hold my thumb nail on the screen and go all the way in till I hit my thumb, that way I get the same depth all the time. (all the way in makes it sound far lol but it really isnt)


----------



## Akayj

Ah okay!:)


----------



## Akayj

One more ? About my temps lol. If there is no dip of any kind what does that mean?


----------



## ProfWife

No dip can mean an anovulatory cycle (they happen for most women from time to time). Some don't necessarily have a clear dip but the temps steadily rise over time. The shift can happen without a pre-ov dip.

I temp vaginally, too. I sleep with my mouth open so it's much more reliable. (I'd advise cleaning the thermometer regularly. And make sure everyone in the home knows it's NOT a normal thermometer.)


----------



## LillyTame

It could be that you got the pos opks because your body geared up to but you didnt ovulate...in which case you would start doing them again to see if you get another surge. Adoptim mentioned you could possibly not get a dip but still ov, in which case I guess you would know by the temp increase. so if I was you, what I would do if I didnt get a dip tomorrow is start taking opks just to be on the safe side but watch your temp over the next 3 days to see if it starts going higher than your pre-ov temps, in which case you can stop taking the opks, you did ov, temp not dipping was just a fluke. Hope that was coherent lol I'm using my phone and its hard to go back and edit...smart phones my butt....reminder..mines is just ONE non-professional opinion.


----------



## Akayj

Okay. Thanks ladies.


----------



## LillyTame

and then like profwife said...there is the dreaded annovulatory cycle, in which case I think you just wait for af to show to start over


----------



## Akayj

Yeah Im just going to wait it out I did get a shift but up. I did change the settings on FF to FAM just so I know kind of where I'm at, but what is really strange is my BBS don't hurt and they always do after a +OPK:shrug: so IDK hehe! And a -OPK this morning.


----------



## ProfWife

One of my two docs just called...they said anything above a 6 on the progesterone test shows I'm fine with no issues, even though I was very close to that number and even though another doctor indicates that the tail end brown bleeding I get every month indicates low progesterone. This is the same one when I asked for the images of my ultrasound told me that they re included. I said, no...one image was present...I could see a stack of images but can't see the actual images. She acted very putout that I am making her take the chart apart and get the images copied. (I'm willing to bet they won't copy anyway at this point.) This practice has made too many mistakes for me now. I'm going to investigate other practices as soon as I'm done with school and see if I can't find someone who actually cares about wanting to help me get pregnant.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj, I'm all out of anything helpful to say lol. All I can say now is that I hope you did OV and your temp continues to go up and you caught the eggy :thumbup:

Profwife, I agree! It sounds like it is definitely time to look elsewhere for help.


----------



## ProfWife

Arg...my "elsewhere" is confusing everything now, too. I asked if I could get a follow up ultrasound from last year's (where she wasn't sure of PCOS) since I've been subsequently diagnosed by another physician. The nurse for that doc called and told me to get it done on CD 3/4. Since I couldn't make it to their location she wrote me a script for an outside facility. That script mentioned infertility. When I couldn't schedule it I asked about being able to do it the same day as my next annual (next week). The response was that if it had anything to do with infertility she wouldn't touch it.

Oh my gosh I'm so far beyond fed up with medical professionals at the moment.


----------



## LillyTame

oh wow :wacko: I'm sorry to hear you are having such a hard time :nope::hugs:

May I recommend taking a step back...letting this next cycle go and prepare yourself for the run around? One of two things will happen...A. It wont be so frustrating when you hit a roadblock because you are expecting it or B. Things will start to smooth out and you will be pleasantly surprised. I say this because I work for the government (medical field) and am a patient of the government (veteran), NOTHING is more slow than the gov't!!! And NO ONE loses more sh*! than they do! :dohh: It's just because there are too many channels that you have to go through. Anyway, through my experience with them I have just learned to take a more relaxed attitude when dealing with them, otherwise I would pull all my hair out lol. Easier said than done, I know...but favorite military quote "Hurry up and wait". Some times no matter how much YOU hurry, you'll still have to wait.


----------



## Akayj

Sore bbs kicked in today!:)


----------



## LillyTame

wow that was fast lol mine have been tingly (as in feels like they are going to get sore, but then goes back to normal) off and on for the past few days, but nothing to get hopeful about lol.


----------



## Akayj

Well my normal bbs soreness lol


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - Mine kicked in late last month, too. Not sure why it was (although I was happy for a few days reprieve from the pain since mine get insanely sore). Glad yours kicked in to assure you that you're post-ov. Now we get to...oh yeah...wait. I am really starting to despise the 4-letter W word. ;-)

LillyTame - Well, my annual appointment is next week; so, I don't want to put it off a month since I'll be teaching a university class during July. I'm used to a run-around. I'm not used to putting something in writing twice and people not actually reading what is there. Both practices happened to call within about an hour - and that just snapped the rope I was loosely grasping today.

I have 2 names for providers close to my home. I'm 2 days away from my summer vacation and can make any appointment time in order to become established (and thus get later appointments). Here's hoping that someone pulls through for me.

(Why do we get these annual appointments anyway? Just the PAP? I am tempted to cancel it outright since I'm incredibly low risk for cervical cancer...one of the few cancers that I'm not predisposed.)


----------



## LillyTame

Last I heard was that if you didn't get an abnormal on your last pap then you should be good for 3 yr visits.


----------



## ProfWife

That was what I thought, too. Hmm....my insurance covers it 100% each year...

Just heard back. My provider said she would discuss whether or not she thinks I need one at my next appointment. Oh, and she also says my progesterone is normal. 

I'm not going to drive an hour to be spoken down to be a doctor like this lady did last year. (And as she actually noted in my chart since those notes were typed into my online account...her note was that I needed to relax and just have a lot if sex but would be pregnant by that fall if I just did those two things...hmm...NEWS FLASH.). 

I'll be interviewing a few docs early next week. I want to make sure I get someone who will take the time to treat me with some respect.


----------



## Akayj

Thats the problem with our health care system they want you to pay all this money but don't want to treat you like you pay their bills! No bed side manner at all! how dare her write that and you can read it what a rude b!


----------



## ProfWife

It is what it is, I guess. So, how are you feeling??


----------



## Akayj

I'm good just waiting for the :witch: so I can start over. Idk what is going on this cycle lol.


----------



## Akayj

I turned FF back to Advance settings you know normal ones and I got sold line so maybe I should have just waited a few more days for it lol. Theres to good news anyways.


----------



## ProfWife

I always hate waiting for FF to put the line up. I'm usually pretty dead-on with it once I see the temp rise at first.


----------



## Akayj

I dont really think I had a temp dip to make it be real... If that makes any since lol! Idk im going with ff tho haha see what happens... My temps look a little weird to me tho.


----------



## ProfWife

The pre ov dip really doesn't affect anything. Many women don't actually get one at all. I think it's actually a small minority who see that phenomenon.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, Akayj. Did you boil your thermometer this morning :haha:


----------



## Akayj

No lol I thought the same thing haha!


----------



## ProfWife

WHOA! That's a terrific looking jump! Stay up, temps! Stay up!!


----------



## Akayj

See what tomorrows temp brings lol. Might be a fluke. :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

Well...I managed to make it through what will be my last shower for a while. I was the photographer for it as well. Beautiful group...one of my dear friends...but it was pretty tough on me emotionally.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> Well...I managed to make it through what will be my last shower for a while. I was the photographer for it as well. Beautiful group...one of my dear friends...but it was pretty tough on me emotionally.

:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Got some gorgeous pics of the momma to be!


----------



## LillyTame

That's good. Did they do a belly painting?


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> Well...I managed to make it through what will be my last shower for a while. I was the photographer for it as well. Beautiful group...one of my dear friends...but it was pretty tough on me emotionally.

:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Nah, no belly painting. We did release a balloon as a symbol of the mother releasing her child to God since God is the giver of his life. One of the best picks I took was of that moment. Very sweet!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh that sounds nice. Sadly, I don't have anyone here to give me a shower when the time comes :nope: Blah...I need to make some friends here! lol I've only lived here for 3 yrs and I've met people, just nothing lasting...except for one but she moved to Colorado. My family is in Cali.


----------



## ProfWife

:/ I'm afraid no one will do one for me simply because they're all consumed with their own budding families.

Lilly - Are you and hubs involved in a church or something? I'm sure work colleagues would do something! :) That was tradition in our department - ESPECIALLY with those teachers who we knew had no one besides the hubs and colleagues.


----------



## LillyTame

no, no church affiliation. It is likely that work would do something but I dont know, that isnt the same as someone that knows you on a more personal level


----------



## ProfWife

That is very true. I totally understand. :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

How's everything going for y'all?


----------



## ProfWife

Waiting for Ov. Got a fairly positive fern test this morning. I haven't temped the last 2 months, but this month my temps seem incredibly stable. I'm wondering if the FertilAid is actually helping stabilize my hormones...would be nice.

Starting a light exercise regimen today. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Akayj

My temps seem a little crazy. I'm just waiting on AF lol.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey, ladies. :wave:

yea, ProfWife, your temps are pretty nice...don't be surprised if you get a dip after starting a new exercise routine though. Just something a few other active ladies have noticed....dip morning after workout day.

As for me...AF due in about 3 days...sure hope she doesn't show. Some times I feel as though I'm going to get sick but then it goes away...it could all be in my head though lol :wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

I'd never heard about a dip the morning after work outs. Interesting. 

I'm just about at ov...so that means it could go either way.


----------



## Akayj

Not sure about dips after working out I work out on a daily and I dont seem to notice anything, but then again im not just starting...

Not sure if the cramps I have been having the past three days are due to AF coming on saturday or something else... I don't normally get craps until the day of AF...Might be my body playing with me lol!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, me and some other ladies were talking about how when you are in the tww you notice every itty bitty thing your body does and wonder if thats something new and if its a good sign lol I am soooo guilty of going...oh thats new! Lol


----------



## Akayj

This is the only cycle I have noticed cramps. I can't go off anything else I have sore bbs right after o till the day AF starts and that's always it.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd for you :thumbup: When do you think you will start testing?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - have you gotten a triphasic alert from FF? Your chart looks great!

I did have a slightly lower temp this am, but I'm anticipating ovulation almost any day.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> FX'd for you :thumbup: When do you think you will start testing?

Not till the witch doesn't show. But I'm sure she will see as I have been on bc for so long I don't really know AF like normal I think my body is trying to work itself out still. But I did get a baby catalog from target in the mail yesterday sign or quicendent? Haha!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj, I WISH I could wait for AF lol...I always test early.

ProfWife, it _was_ looking good :nope: This is a pattern I've seen before on my chart...down today....all the way down tomorrow...then AF. BUT I did have a horrible time sleeping last night...had a terrible headache...so that could explain the bad temp too.


----------



## Akayj

Have you already tested?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Boo for not feeling well! :-/ Still not out until AF shows!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Have you already tested?


OH YEA! :blush: lol I used 3 different brands and got 3 :bfn:

I know it's still early *sigh* but I just feel like it's over...started cramping this morning.


----------



## Cutler101

Looks like i was really pregnant after all , guess it was a chemical pregnancy . im happy but want to make sure first being the fact i did have what i thought was a period. Go in the morning @ 9:30 for blood work. Keep your fingers crossed ladies .
 



Attached Files:







Image 2013-06-04-1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, interesting...so I'm thinking either you were mistaken about it being a chemical and period or you got pregnant again right afterwards?

Whatever the case, those are definite lines and I hope you have a very sticky bean, hun! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

It's possible you mistook implantation for a period...

Either way...good luck!!


----------



## Akayj

I think im out this time as well... had CM with was looks like brownish blood in it... but its kind of early for me not supposed to get AF till saturday... I always get this right before AF so I guess we will see whats going on in the morning.


----------



## PrettyPixie

Update: 10 days late 22dpo and still no AF. I had a blood test done at 8 days late and came back negative too. At this stage i am at a loss for words, i dont know whats going on and gynae a tad bit unhelpful. I will go to the Drs when i go back home for a holiday in July if AF still hasnt reared her ugly head! So, i am in limbo at the moment but have accepted that i am more than likely not pregnant. The gynae said i wont ovulate if i havent had a period so with no period..i cant even ttc...very down in the dumps and dont know what to think!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> I think im out this time as well... had CM with was looks like brownish blood in it... but its kind of early for me not supposed to get AF till saturday... I always get this right before AF so I guess we will see whats going on in the morning.

I understand this is normal for you before AF....but I'm going to still keep my fingers crossed for you that MAYBE it was IB :hugs: :dust:



PrettyPixie said:


> Update: 10 days late 22dpo and still no AF. I had a blood test done at 8 days late and came back negative too. At this stage i am at a loss for words, i dont know whats going on and gynae a tad bit unhelpful. I will go to the Drs when i go back home for a holiday in July if AF still hasnt reared her ugly head! So, i am in limbo at the moment but have accepted that i am more than likely not pregnant. The gynae said i wont ovulate if i havent had a period so with no period..i cant even ttc...very down in the dumps and dont know what to think!

I know one BnB lady that went at least about 85 days without AF...but she had a history of not ovulating. Anyway, her doc put her on Clomid and she got her BFP the next cycle! So if this was an annovulatory cycle for you, I hope your doc can figure things out and help you out :hugs:

I also read some stories about some women that went weeks late before they got their BFP...so maybe that will be your case.:winkwink:


----------



## Akayj

Now FF has changed my o date oh gezz this is to crazy lol


----------



## ProfWife

That day looks actually about right with the temps, and would put your "find" at an appropriate time for IB. Crossing my fingers that your temps stay up!!

AFM, temp dropped majorly this am and some of my best EWCM since we've been TTC last night. Hoping for a replay tonight! . I'm just feeling pretty good overall. Going to do my mini workout and go out shopping for a while (not necessarily in that order). Also getting progesterone cream to give my body a "boost" during the LP/TWW? My number was on the low end of normal. So, I got some recommendations from a GP For the high quality stuff. Will start using it the day after FF gives me crosshairs.


----------



## Akayj

I don't think we db enough! Until next time lol.


----------



## ProfWife

It still only takes one :)


----------



## Cutler101

Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations cutler!


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats, Cutler!


----------



## Akayj

Congrats cutler


----------



## ProfWife

I think a temp shift has appeared. I'm excited to try the progesterone as soon as I get the crosshairs!


----------



## LillyTame

ooh yea, no denying that one lol 

so how long do you take the proges? what form is it in? (pill,, shot, cream?)


----------



## Akayj

How's everyone doing?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - It's a cream (I went with Pro-Gest). I've been told to apply it twice a day (the box specifies the areas) from about 4 days after ovulation through about 12/13 dpo unless I get a positive pregnancy test. There are specific dosing guidelines provided with the tube. The stopping is important as a menstrual period will not start unless progesterone drops below a certain level. 


Akayj - your chart is still looking pretty good! Have you tested yet or are you waiting?


----------



## Akayj

I'm waiting. I only have digis and I want to go buy some cheapies but I just think if I test early and it's bfn I don't want to think I wasted money lol.


----------



## ProfWife

Understandable. It really is a hit or miss until 13 dpo or so...


----------



## Akayj

Well I caved :bfn: I knew it would be. I'm just waiting for the :witch:!


----------



## Akayj

I'm giving up on this chart now it's trying to move my o day to cd22 and I know that's not right. This is with today's temp.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd let it keep throwing the line around for a bit. It usually settles after a while.

And you are no where near out 10 dpo? Girl, you know that it doesn't really hit a strong majority of true positives/negatives until 12/13 dpo! :hugs: don't get too down until you see that clear drop (which looks like it doesn't happen until day 12 ish for you)


----------



## LillyTame

I'm lurking ladies :ninja: Waiting for one of you to pop positive :haha:

I don't get to test again till JULY! :dohh: That seems like forever lol


----------



## Akayj

Ok I will keep temping see what it does lol. Yeah day 12 is when it drops. I will know Sunday for sure if AF is coming. I do now tho have to do #2 alot today gezz! :haha::blush:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> I'm lurking ladies :ninja: Waiting for one of you to pop positive :haha:
> 
> I don't get to test again till JULY! :dohh: That seems like forever lol

I think Prowife has a better shot! haha! I'm getting my normal AF symptoms so I know I'm on the way out.


----------



## ProfWife

We'll see. I'm somewhat optimistic, and really, really calm lately. If I could sleep through a night it would be nice (for the past 3 I have gotten up at least twice). It would be nice as I'd be able to tell my in-laws in person the first week of July if we are. We're doing family pictures; so, that would be a fun way to tell them. :)


----------



## Akayj

I didn't get to temp today:(! Was up every two hours with a bad stomachache!:( I will hopefully have a temp for tomorrow.


----------



## ProfWife

A stomachache....hmmmm.... ;-)

Feel better!


----------



## Akayj

LoL. Thanks I feel better now but at 2am I thought I was gunna die! LoL


----------



## LillyTame

So it looks like that Cutler person was a fake. Which is weird because she had over 1600 posts :shrug:

On another thread some ladies started to question her....first she said the doc didn't give her a u/s pic then she posted a pic of identical twin u/s, but with the info on the u/s someone was able to find that exact pic posted somewhere else back in 2012 :dohh: So they deactivated her. Crazy...drama :wacko: I knew something didn't seem "right" about her.


----------



## ProfWife

Weird. Who has that much time on their hands?


----------



## Akayj

That is nuts! To much time on thier hands.


----------



## adopim

Strange! I was in a thread that she started. I always thought something was wonky but never really said anything cuz I didn't want to sound like a jerk. Lol. Crazy that someone would have that much time on their hands!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I started to question her a little when she posted in here the other day...something just didn't add up. But I figured...forget it...lines look great. She outed herself with the fake u/s. Weird, why do that to yourself or the people trying to support you. I kinda think she just snapped, OH thinks she just wanted the attention :shrug:


----------



## adopim

Unfortunately, your OH is probably right. It's sad that someone would have to stoop to lying on an Internet forum that is meant for support though.


----------



## Akayj

Okay so no temp drop today, but I have ff on research if I put it on advance it says I'm on cd9 idk what to do. What do y'all think?


----------



## ProfWife

I can see why it would say 9 dpo from that large jump, but part of me thinks that could be triphasic as well...

I think testing should commence soon!


----------



## Akayj

Well I took out cd22 and it went back to the original date. Should I put it back in!? Haha will it tell you, you have a triphasic chart? I will leave it like that but I think it's wrong my cycles are not more than 31 days.


----------



## ProfWife

Well, everyone has "that" cycle which is abnormal (usually caused by stress in the follicular stage). That would also cause numerous peaks then falls followed by peaks again as your body tries to ovulate. On some of my older charts with longer cycles they can be seen as many as 3 times before I ovulated.

Yes, FF gives you an alert that you're possibly triphasic and gives you an approximate implantation date. 

That being said, a normal LP is 12-17 days but your individual length should only vary by 1 day on either side. If you're normally a 12day LP, it may be time to test before the middle of next week. I think you might have a positive day! :)


----------



## Akayj

My norm is 12 lp I'm going to test Tuesday if no AF give her and extra day. But man am I sleepy. Lol


----------



## ProfWife

If you don't need to be up - take a nap. :) I'll be doing that in a little bit. Hubs has decided he is doing the grocery shopping and making me dinner tonight. :-D I'll take it! :) A good book and a nap it is for me!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj, I hope this is IT for you! Can't wait for Tuesday :happydance:

ProfWife, wow that's an awesome spike. How high do your temps usually go? Like my norm is usually 97.18 pre-OV and highest 98.60 post-OV. I think when I break that barrier I'll get my BFP....eh...just a thought.


----------



## ProfWife

The ranges of my LP are usually between 98.7-97.6. It's normally a much more gradual rise, but I started the progesterone cream yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping that it shows the cream is working quickly with my body and will help a LO implant.

The month I had a VFP (Feb/March) I went triphasic for about 5 days between 98.3-98.5 before it dropped and AF started.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj, I hope this is IT for you! Can't wait for Tuesday :happydance:
> 
> Thanks but I'm holding out for the :witch: that way I'm not let down.


----------



## LillyTame

Ooooh interesting. Please excuse my bad memory but was the cream prescribed?


----------



## ProfWife

Nope. My ob/gyn and the second opinion just say it's "in the normal range" at 7.6 (even though all literature I've found and several friends who were put on progesterone before conceiving it is most beneficial to have it 10-15 if unmedicated). 

The natural family planning teacher I go through ran my blood work by her husband (a GP who works with gyn patients as well) and he said it was definitely below what he would call beneficial. They recommended an OTC cream and pointed me to a site which had reviews on the most popular ones. I chose one from there that fit the specifications the GP gave me.


----------



## LillyTame

Ooooh ok. See that's what I was wondering...if it could be bought OTC or had to be rx.

I hope this works for you, ProfWife :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Yup, there are tons of OTC - some are better than others.

I've read lots of things that just say placebo effect, but given that sharp temp spike, I'm likely to believe it is doing something...


----------



## Akayj

No :witch: yet,but before I started temping and just got off bcp I was 3 days late so I might wait till Thursday to test.


----------



## ProfWife

Did you get the alert from FF yet? I'm praying very hard that this is IT!


----------



## Akayj

I read on there to test lol.


----------



## ProfWife

hahaha - you test when you feel comfortable with it, but your BBT looks great! :)


----------



## Lionchild

Good Luck, Akayj!!! Looks very promising!!


----------



## Akayj

The only symptoms I really have are I'm sooo tired and my boobs are sore but not bad. But it could be anything. Oh and a heavy like feeling down low with cramps but I have been having the cramps for a couple of days after o day, that is unusual for me. This could just be a fluke cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

Your chart does look very good...if I ever made it to 13dpo without my temp dropping I'd be on pins and needles! :haha:

FX'd! Good luck waiting till Thursday!!! MAN, you are strong lol :dust:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Your chart does look very good...if I ever made it to 13dpo without my temp dropping I'd be on pins and needles! :haha:
> 
> FX'd! Good luck waiting till Thursday!!! MAN, you are strong lol :dust:

Well the only reason Im waiting till then is because I have been late 3/6 days before when I wasn't really keeping temps or anything like that and I had just come off BCP, so I don't want to get overly excited and it be nothing but a fluke cycle lol.


----------



## ProfWife

The other thing to keep in mind is you *thought* you were late that long. You really didn't have any way of knowing when/if you'd ovulated those months. In this case, you know when you ovulated (at least as much as one can with BBT). So, since you've been tracking, this one is definitely in the "abnormal" category. :)


----------



## Akayj

Well I didn't look at it that way. Thanks guys for being so positive:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm just praying we're right. The month I got my VFP I was almost debilitated when the positive was gone and my period started (at a baby shower for a friend no less).


----------



## Akayj

This is it Gus!! Y'all were right!!!:happydance::happydance::bfp:


----------



## ProfWife

YES!!! Alright!! How did the hubby react? So excited for you!! Very happy and health 9 months!!


----------



## Akayj

I woke him up at 6am told him we are prego and he didnt belivie me I said go look. Lol. Told him happy Father's Day. Will be calling the doc in a bit!:) I will be keeping an eye on you girls. Hope everyone gets there bfp and I hope I have a h&h9!


----------



## ProfWife

That's awesome! His first Father's Day! :-D Congratulations, again!


----------



## Akayj

Thanks. I go Friday to the doc!:)


----------



## adopim

Congrats Akayj! Those are some beautiful lines! :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

Thanks. I'm going to take a cb digi in the morning!:) just to see. They got real dark after a min or two. I took that pic as soon as I seen the line lol.


----------



## ProfWife

Consistent cramping for the last almost 24 hours. Not bad, but definitely there. Praying this is a good sign for us, too. :)


----------



## Akayj

I had cramping alot.


----------



## LillyTame

WOOOHOOOO! :happydance:

So happy for you, Akayj!:hugs: You did it! Those lines are AWESOME!:thumbup:

And you were going to wait till Thursday! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, you and me now Prof! lol...It would be so awesome if you got yours this month too! Would totally make up for our drought :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

:) I'll do what I can! 

We're going to get there eventually!


----------



## Lionchild

I gasped out loud when I saw the change in the thread title! Congrats, Akayj!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Akayj

Ah thanks guys!:hugs: I was going to wait till thuresay but a little convincing from prowife I just went with it! I thought the worse it can say is no lol! Took a digi this morning defo my eggo is prego.

Up at 3:50am filling sick. 
You all will get your BFP asap! lots of :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Akayj

Just wanted to tell you guys I miss y'all already. Y'all were so nice to me. Miss y'all!


----------



## ProfWife

You're still around...so are we :)


AFM, couldn't sleep last night AT ALL. I literally tossed and turned, but didn't sleep until after 5am (slept until 9). Really irritating. 

Took an IC test this am (partially because I was bored and awake), negative. Only 8 dpo though. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Don't worry Akayj, we aren't far away :hugs: Have you found yourself a nice cozy home in 1st tri yet?

ProfWife, I can't believe you are 8dpo already! It's going pretty fast :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

No not like the home I had with y'all lol. Hopefully one of y'all or both of y'all join me soon!!


----------



## ProfWife

It is, but it isn't. I'm on summer break from school; so I have VERY little to do right now. I'm mostly riding my bike, doing little cleaning tasks around the house and trying to learn to crochet baby booties this week. Next week I have my annual exam. I'd REALLY like for that to be a positive day, if you get my drift ;-)

We're heading up to see my in-laws in a few weeks; so it would be our last chance for several months to be able to tell them in person. I'm really praying it'll be possible. 

For the record, the past 2 days I've had positive ferning on my microscope. Not sure if that's a sign my hormonal imbalance is still present or if it's a pregnancy related estrogen surge. Breasts certainly aren't as painful as previous TWW (the level of severity, I've been told, can be a sign of low progesterone in the cycle), but they are hurting some...and quite swollen.

Oh, and Akayj - I don't think anyone is kicking ya out of the the thread! I like having you stick around! :)


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife, sore BBs were the only symptom one of my BnB friends got last cycle and she got her BFP :shrug:


----------



## Akayj

Pro wife I had sore bbs after o day and still do but on a different level. The thing that was different was the cramps because I never get em before AF it's always the day of AF. So I thought something MIGHT have been up but then I thought my body was still working its self out. 

LOTS OF:dust::dust: to you!!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks. This has been the first cycle where hubs and I have just been able to breathe since his grad school is done. This week he's kissed my belly and talked to it twice. He's never done that since we've been TTC. I teared up all three times. To see him finally "into" TTC - to know that he's actually ready and wants to be a daddy....oh....I hope this is it or we'll both be horribly disappointed.


Late evening update...
As the evening has progressed, the BB pain has gotten MUCH worse. It's not the same type or in the same location as other months. Kind of closer to the outer edge, under the arms/where the arms join. Normally they just have a general aching all over if touched. This is fairly constant when I'm walking around.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, your DH sounds so sweet! :cloud9: I swear it just makes you want to melt into a big puddle when you see your guy is just as excited about the possibility as you :thumbup: 

AFM, well, this week we learned OH has a low thyroid level which can affect sperm and today I found out he has a low sperm count :nope: I wont get the actual results till after work, I think when I can actually see it with references then I will get a better idea of exactly how low. I know we can still get pregnant...will just probably take a little longer and I'm starting to get test done for myself too to make sure that not another wall.


----------



## Akayj

Lilly at least you are working to figuare out what you have to work with. And can get to getting that bfp. Hope it's a better than you think it is!:).


----------



## adopim

ProfWife, I really hope this is it for you too! Sending lots of baby dust!!

Lilly, I'm sorry to hear about the low sperm count but like Akayj said, it's one step closer to answers and figuring things out on the road to your BFP!


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly, it's good to be proactive. Praying all results come back with a plan to fix or excellent levels for you both.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I got the results back...morph is fine but motility, count, and viability are low :nope: Looking into maybe trying Fertilaid for men, weight loss, and we have to wait a month to get his thyroid checked again :dohh:

So I'm trying to decide...do I go to NTNP while he has time to mature new sperm after starting the supplement (40-70days...or 2 cycles!) or do I keep going and just try to get extra BDing in to get more sperm in there right before OV:dohh: I don't know. Gonna talk it out with him and see what he wants to do about it. He is a little down about it right now poor guy :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Unless he is at 0, there is still a chance. He only needs one. Lots of factors can affect the individual test results.

We had low morphology, but decent counts otherwise. Hubs is taking the fertilaid for men. This is our second cycle with it. We've decided to give him 3 cycles on it, and if I'm not pregnant by the end of summer we are going to ask for him to get retested. 

AFM, a little bummed that my temp dropped today. Took it 2 hours late and adjusted it since the time difference was so wide. Still way above the cover line and only at 9 dpo right now, but it's the lowest since I started the progesterone. Wondering if it isn't enough to overcome the estrogen...


----------



## Lionchild

Profwife, I've seen several others in the past month get BFPs with a slight temp drop in the second half of TWW. Good luck!!!

Lilly, I'm sorry about tge bad news. Are you going to get a second SA test done. There can be lots of variability in a man's sperm quality. I've had 2 separate friends where the first test came back low and the second totally normal. If both tests show similar results then it is more likely to be representative of the man's typical sperm count/quality.

Akayj, how are you feeling so far?


----------



## Akayj

Akayj, how are you feeling so far?[/QUOTE]

I actually slept the whole night last night! Feel kinda energized lol.. I have my first appt today. I invited my mom to lunch she thinks thats all we are doing haha! Hope she don't cry... Oh and man I always feel like I have to vomit haha!


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies I was just peeking in to check in you ladies & I'm so excited to see a BFP for the group its been a while so with that being said Congratulationsa Akayj. I hope you all get your BFP soon asfm still no bfp while taking a break but I will be back ttc next month. GOOD LUCK LADIES


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I was reading that there should be at least one more follow up SA to confirm, but I don't want to be pushy and since OH is already scheduled for a physical in early July and a repeat TSH, I'll ask for a repeat then....depending on the results of that...one more repeat to follow.

Hi Wytrease!

Profwife, definitely wouldn't worry about a one day temp drop this early, especially if it was taken at the wrong time anyway. Your chart still has lots of potential :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

7am on a Saturday! and I had to come check on your chart ProfWife! lol

A small rise, but still a rise! When do you think you will start testing?


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - Lilly - you make me smile! I tested twice (yesterday and day before - both negatives, both WAY too early!). I'm going to test tomorrow since it's Father's day - more for fun because if it is I'll be beside myself!

I'll test Tuesday before my annual appointment (so I can alert my doc to anything). 

I have 7 tests (IC) right now. So, I am really free to do daily testing until AF shows at this point.

Last night I had WEIRD cramps in my lower belly, almost felt like muscle spasms from doing too many crunches, but I haven't done crunches in over a week. BBs hurt SOOOO much, even if I'm just walking around...yet the shower water didn't hurt at all. So weird for me.


----------



## LillyTame

You sound just like GingerPanda with the sore BBs, I hope this is it! :thumbup: She had a huuuuuge dip I think 12dpo so thought she was out but her temp jumped right back up the next day and we pressured her into testing :blush::haha: and she got a lovely BFP. So let's see...Sunday she had tested neg but it was Wed that she got the BFP.

So is your AF due to arrive before or after your annual?


----------



## ProfWife

Due the day or 2 after (on Wednesday or Thursday)


----------



## ProfWife

Oy...did not sleep well. Staying at my parents' house. I was up at 3 then again at 4...

This has happened the last several nights! I hardly ever get up during the night, but I have not slept straight through in days.

Test this morning was negative. Not looking like this was my cycle...


----------



## LillyTame

I wonder if it's the progesterone...I have a horrible time falling and staying asleep during my tww and I have to go to the bathroom through the night too. But as soon as my tww is over...no more going to the bathroom at 2-3am and again at 5-6am and I sleep the whole night :shrug: Crazy annoying when you need to sleep solidly to get accurate temps!


----------



## Akayj

How's it going for everyone?


----------



## ProfWife

Sick again! Grr. Sinus congestion and cough have struck me again. 

Bad night sleeping (up at 1, up at 4 to get a drink). Temped at 6 and it was higher than yesterday but still lower than last week. Went back to sleep around 7:30/8:00 when my heartburn calmed back down and temped when I woke back up at 11 since it had been an actual 3+ hours straight of solid sleep (finally). It was rocket high at that point. Could be a small fever though.

Pregnancy test this morning was negative again. I'm feeling pretty down since I was actually starting to get excited that the progesterone cream would help. Just praying AF stays away for my annual appointment tomorrow now.

Lilly - how about you? Any tests lined up?


----------



## Akayj

Your not out till the witch shows. :dust::dust:


----------



## ProfWife

In my heart, I know that. However, the evidence is mounting up against that hope. Unless tomorrow is fever free and the temperature goes back up, there's not much hope that if there is something there that it will stick. I'm just focusing on resting and not getting worse health-wise. 

At least it looks like my next fertile phase will be while we're on vacation to see his family. He'd love to know his little one was conceived in his hometown, I'm sure. :)


----------



## Akayj

Herd vacation makes baby's :)


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - well, I guess we'll see. 

I did go through and compare my overlays. My temps right now really are comparable to other months since I've been doing vaginal temps. The temps last week are actually REALLY high compared to my prior months. It was really hot in our house and I'm taking the temps a little later than usual. So, it is completely possible that last week's temps are the anomaly temps and this week's are normal. I know, I'm grasping at straws, but I'm trying to not get depressive this go around. :)

Did a calculator...if we don't get pregnant until next month, I'll only be 27/28 weeks when we fly back for late Christmas/New Year's with his parents. I'd be much more comfortable flying at that point than at 32/33 weeks as we would have been if we are pregnant now. Not saying I wouldn't rather just be pregnant, but it would be nice to not be obsessively huge and decently close to term so I could enjoy being with his family. (And the due date would be right around the in-laws normal trip to FL, too!)

Again...just trying to find reasons to be optimistic!


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies!

Not much news my way...I got a package at my PO Box...I'm hoping it's my OPKs and thermometer batteries :happydance: We started our BD'ing last night :thumbup: Gonna do every 3 days this week, every 2 next week and everyday once the OPKs start getting darker.

ProWife...I hope you get a huge rise tomorrow! [-o&lt;


----------



## ProfWife

Hardly slept at all last night (30-40 minutes if I were to guess). Took temp before I got out of bed, but I'm sure it's a "to be discarded" temp.

Test this AM was clearly negative.


----------



## LillyTame

I could only see one chart back....looks like you get AF on 13dpo last time, is that your norm? Do you feel any cramping? or your normal pre-af signs?


----------



## ProfWife

I often don't have any pre-af symptoms except for being tired and a little crabby usually. Today I've noticed that I actually feel like I'm literally starting but there's nothing there. (It feels the same as when I get EWCM in large quantities.) Some cramping, but I've had that on and off since O. Cervix is still REALLY high (can't wait for my annual exam this afternoon with that little piece of information on my mind!). 

I've got a long list of questions for my doctor today when I go in. I don't intend on leaving without a plan and answers for some of my unanswered questions.

Oh, and I usually go a full 14 days in my LP. Last month I believe I miscalculated my O date since I wasn't temping. 

How are you feeling, Lilly?


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I hope you get the answers you need from your doc today :thumbup: 

I'm ok...dreading going to work lol I have to do a two man job basically and the new hire has orientation today and tomorrow so no relief for me. Eh...I've done it since April....what's 2 more days :coffee:

As for the TTC world...should get my OPKs today! I thought they were here yesterday, but that was only the digitals...I want the ICs so I can use 10 a day :rofl: I have my BD schedule all worked out and I told OH how important it is to me that we stick to it. In 6 cycles we've never stuck to the plan :dohh: What usually happens is we are too tired so we start missing days or OV ends up being later than I expected so we give up before I actually start getting positives on my OPKs. I was about 5 days late last cycle. So anyway, going to try to be patient and stick to the plan :thumbup:

Let me know how your appt goes.


----------



## ProfWife

Post Appointment Update...

I arrived about an hour ahead of my appointment (accidentally, I was betting on more traffic downtown). I brought a book to occupy my time just in case anyway. 

I then waited 45 minutes AFTER my appointment to be called back for my vitals and get in a room. The nurse THEN informed me that the doctor was too backed up and she was pushing me to the nurse practitioner (who I have never met) to do my exam and wanted me to schedule for a follow-up infertility consult with her later as she would answer no questions related to infertility during the well woman's check up.

SO LIVID right now. 

Exam took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Akayj

I understand how mad you are. Sorry. :hug::hug:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, I would be HOT!! :growlmad: I can't believe it!


----------



## ProfWife

In other news...no AF yet. Felt like it was about to start at a couple points today, but nada so far.


----------



## LillyTame

FXd for no AF! [-o&lt;


AFM, I got my OPKs in the mail today :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Let the test-fest begin!!


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, sorry about the temp drop ProfWife :hugs: We can still keep our FXd until AF actually shows up...I've now seen 2 big drops and then BFPs the next day!


----------



## ProfWife

We'll see. I'm not overly stressed about it. 

I popped off an email to another specialist in my area about 20 minutes away to get information about if they think they can help.

The DOCTOR himself called me first thing this morning to get more information. He thinks he could help but would like to sit down with me and look at my records. I'm going to check with my insurance to make sure they'll cover a consult with him and any testing/treatment for medical conditions except for the infertility (IVF/IUI). I still have my appointment with my current doc, but I reviewed her information - she's an ob/gyn who isn't listed as a "specialist" with infertility on the practice's own site. There are two doctors who are actually listed as infertility specialists. This other doctor is a reproductive endocrinologist. Since I'm still a little concerned that my main issue is hormonally sourced, I'd like him to take another look and perhaps re-order some of the tests.

I at least feel like I'm doing something... :)


----------



## LillyTame

Oh that's awesome :thumbup: A quick and personal response! That's rare these days :roll:


----------



## Akayj

I agree with lilly cant find good help now days... he sounds like hes a keeper haha! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Welp...AF showed her ugly face today. Onto July! (Should be o-ing smack dab in the middle of our trip. Hope there's more than the 4th of July to be a cause for fireworks ;-) )


----------



## LillyTame

crud, I was really hoping she wouldn't show her ugly mug :hugs:

Did you check on your insurance coverage yet for the specialist?


----------



## ProfWife

They cover everything except infertility treatments (IVF/IUI/injectables). They'll cover consultations, diagnostic tests and any treatment for underlying causes of infertility.

I have an appointment with my current ob/gyn on Tuesday. I'll decide after that appointment whether or not I'm calling the endocrinologist for a second opinion of treatment necessity.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, good :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I had my pelvic u/s and everything looks fine! "Normal pelvic ultrasound" I think my ovaries are a little small...compared to the numbers I was able to google :blush::haha:

The u/s report does note that there were "small follicles on the right" :happydance: So I'm excited! Ready to get next week started because I think I will OV at the end of the week (as long as things don't run late like they did the last cycle). This week we've been doing BD every 3 days...starting Monday we'll start the every other day till I get a positive on my OPK, then the 3 days in a row:thumbup:

Lots like it's going to be all about getting enough :spermy: in there at the right time.


----------



## ProfWife

Sounds like a good plan. I wouldn't worry about your ovaries appearing small considering how small the egg actually is. I always thought that the ovaries were pretty large, but once I found out how big they were supposed to be I realized mine actually are larger/swollen at some points due to the multiple cysts (which is a bad thing).

I just feel positive for both of us this month. Get down to work lady! ;-)


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I'm back Today is cd 2 which means I will be ovulating while in vegas. I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you hit the conception jackpot in Vegas, Wytrease!! GL!!

I'm NTNP at the moment, so I'll be checking in on this thread (hoping to see some BFPs), but I'm not being as active as I previously was. I'll likely be back to SMEPing in September.

Lots of :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Have fun in Vegas Wytrease! :thumbup:

We are going so hardcore this cycle (not missing a thing or day of the plan), I think if we don't get our BFP we are going to go NTNP till AUG/SEP and what I mean by NTNP is really just BD close to when I think I'm ovulating, no temping. We'll see :coffee:


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> We are going so hardcore this cycle (not missing a thing or day of the plan), I think if we don't get our BFP we are going to go NTNP till AUG/SEP and what I mean by NTNP is really just BD close to when I think I'm ovulating, no temping. We'll see :coffee:


:dust::dust::dust: Hopefully you won't make it to August and all your hard temping and BDing work pays off!!


----------



## ProfWife

Wytrease: Have fun in Vegas! (What happens in Vegas will hopefully show up on a pregnancy test!! :winkwink:)


LionChild - Praying you won't make it until September to start SMEPing again!!


LillyTame - Keep it up, girl. Trying to decide whether or not to order OPKs. Given that we'll be with the in-laws, part of me wants to since I probably won't be as attentive as I normally am. (Plus the hour difference could alter BBT.)


----------



## LillyTame

You know we visited Cali and Oregon...from Hawaii in March (think change in weather)...so it was a 2 hrs difference...AND I slept like crap AND I used a new thermometer because I had left mine at home....I had a couple funky temps but for the most part it actually didn't change my BBT that much.


----------



## ProfWife

We've been there I think once since I've been temping and it didn't throw it off too much. Being there the few "green" days, I want to make certain if we're in or out of the window.


----------



## LillyTame

Haha...the green days! I was JUST looking at my chart and my green days start this week, I'm getting excited! Lol Finally time to play catch the egg!


----------



## Akayj

Hey guys just wanted to give you guys an update I just got back from the ER I had some bleeding today and got worried. Well there is a little bleed where the placenta is at the doc said its quit normal in early pregnancy. We seen the heart beat and everything. I have to take it easy and see my ob tomorrow. Hope all will be fine in the end.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh you poor thing :hugs: Sorry to hear about your scare, hope everything will be ok! Spotting IS very common in early pregnancy in fact another BnB pal had some this weekend too after sex, spoke to her midwife and things are better today. :thumbup:


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks ladies hopefully we all get what we want very soon & sorry for the scare Akayj continue to take it easy & take care


----------



## Akayj

I have an appt with my ob at 1:40 see what he says. Haven't had anymore bleeding yet so that has to be a good thing:)!


----------



## ProfWife

Akayj - take it easy and let us know what your doc says. I've also heard it's incredibly common. Just follow the doctor's advice. :hugs:

AFM - Just had the weirdest cycle start...AF only lasted for 2 days + 1 day of spotting. Not sure what is going on with that...Appointment with my doc tomorrow at 4. She doesn't know it, but this is her facility's last chance to keep me as a patient.


----------



## Akayj

Everything is fine :)! Just going to take it easy as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Good to hear!


----------



## ProfWife

Well...had my appointment with the specialist today.

She doesn't want to do any follow-up blood work. She still maintains that you should only supplement progesterone AFTER pregnancy confirmations (to me it just sounds counter intuitive if the baby can't implant...I might get a second opinion on that). She FINALLY investigated the polyp and reference of stenosis that the radiologist gave me. She said I'm not stenotic, that the polyp at most is 5mm and then she attempted to pass an IUI catheter through. She realized at that point that I'm just not built as a "straight shot". She was able to thread it all the way, verifying that there should be nothing getting in the way of his swimmers making their way up. 

She also thinks I'm stressing out too much about conceiving, which is hurting my chances of conceiving. She suggested I look into a support group.

Path forward: I need to redo the HSG with an RE's office. Hubby needs to do another SA after the end of this month. They said if my tubes come back clear (she thinks my right went into a spasm OR that enough dye wasn't used), that there's nothing really to do with my anatomy if I'm appearing to ovulate regularly. She recommended Clomid to try and get a "better" egg. If hubby's SA comes back at the same or worse levels as last time, they recommend going straight to an IUI situation due to motility/morphology. If his comes back improved, we're going to be recommended for clomid and timed intercourse. 

We are actually going to request Clomid and our timing (using OPKs) for a few months before theirs even though this doctor doesn't like doing that. 

We want a little one, but we want it to be as natural a conception as we can have.


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds like you got some answers and a plan down. Are you going to get a 2nd opinion from that specialist that called youu back?


----------



## ProfWife

Not 100%. I have to get the HSG done at a RE office this go around. I'm debating on whether or not I'll contact that facility or the one where hubby got the last SA done. They both should have it. 

I've just felt so much better just knowing that the polyp is insignificant enough that they could get the tube through. With the exception of this horrid fatigue tonight, I almost feel on top of the world.

The fear that hubby's boys might be the issue makes me sad though. I know how bad the last several months have been for me with the stigma of not being able to produce children for my husband. If it turns out to be his numbers, he'll be crushed. 

Please pray that his counts are up and wonderful so that we can just keep on trying rather than deal with IUIs and such. I don't want that pressure or pain on him.


----------



## LillyTame

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I understand...I'm hoping the supplements we are trying and keeping OH's...ahem..."area" cool will help bring his numbers up. We are going to test again in 2 months. I found Scrotum Cooling Patches online! :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I understand...I'm hoping the supplements we are trying and keeping OH's...ahem..."area" cool will help bring his numbers up. We are going to test again in 2 months. I found Scrotum Cooling Patches online! :haha:

:rofl: ball chillers! How are the reviews on them?


----------



## Lionchild

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, ProfWife! I hope SA is improved this round. I was wondering when you mentioned wanting to start progesterone before BFP (I've though the same thing), how long is your luteal phase?


----------



## ProfWife

It runs 13-15 days with 14 being my norm. 

I thought the number I got came back low on my equivalent of a CD21 test (it was actually like CD24 since I'm a bit irregular). Looking back in my files, since I wasn't temping, I think I actually may have been at 10dpo rather than 7dpo, which would be enough of a change that it would have been dropping since we didn't conceive.

I have a few friends who were put on progesterone prior to implantation because their levels were too low to support a pregnancy. The natural family planning consult I was seeing also said the tail-end brown bleeding I have monthly had something to do with low progesterone, which manifests as estrogen dominance (PCOS). So, I really wanted my doctor to look into that, but she seems to think it's not a viable concern.


----------



## LillyTame

You know I didn't even look up reviews :dohh: lol I only looked up research information and one study showed "two-fold" increase (if memory serves me correctly)....basically...it was enough for me to want to give it a try :thumbup:

I actually suggested an ice pack to OH first...then thought "hmmm, will the ice pack hurt anything", so I googled ice pack to scrotum or something like that and found the patches. They haven't gotten here yet. I went with only 8 so he can try them out before we commit to a whole months worth lol


----------



## Lionchild

My doctor is the same with the progesterone suppositories, ProfWife. As soon as I get a BFP, she'll call in a progest prescription but not before a BFP. I only have a 10 day LP, so I'm also interested in why one has to wait for the BFP for prescription progesterone. I've tried progesterone cream, but I found I just started having breakthrough spotting when AF was due, so it didn't seem to help.


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild...oh my gosh...I tries Pro-Gest last cycle...I've NEVER had my bb's be that sore. It hurt to walk around. Plus I think it made my temps almost unreadable. I wasn't overly impressed. 

Once we hit the year mark, RE's will start to take us seriously (I hate that flipping rule...but that's another story) and actually ALLOW us to have consults with them. At that point I'm hoping to have a serious discussion as to why some doctors are okay with having the progesterone from 5 dpo rather than after a BFP.


----------



## Lionchild

Let me know if you find out an answer about the timing of the progesterone.

I tried Pro-Gest too. I hated it, but I can't get the prescription suppositories without a BFP either. :dohh: I'm just hoping to get lucky with an early implantation. That's why it's worth it for me to test early (once I go back to TTC), so I can get on progesterone cream immediately.


----------



## ProfWife

It's been so quiet lately. I hope everyone is okay!! What's the scoop ladies?

I'm on my first day of a full fern AND EWCM (of course, the day before we leave for his parents' house). Temp is still low. I'll be getting up an hour before normal temp time tomorrow; so, I'll be adjusting tomorrow's temp for certain.

Now onto the fun...I don't mind packing for myself; however, packing for me AND the hubs since he's working late is daunting.


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking the same thing and was planning on getting over here ALL day! Just a busy day at work and on the boards. We are always pretty quiet when no one is in the tww or have anything specific going on.

I got a great pos IC OPK yesterday and backed it up with a digi :thumbup: Today I had an awesome temp drop, hoping it wasn't a fluke...but it shouldn't be...I went to bed on time and slept well. So that means tomorrow I should get a spike [-o&lt;

We've BD's every 3 days for one week, then every 2 days and then the last 3 days! Gonna try to get today in and if I don't get a spike tomorrow then we will do tomorrow too.

My referral for infertility was approved :happydance: So hopefully within the next month (if I don't get my BFP) I'll get a more extensive eval, than just the u/s I had done which was normal. I'm actually nervous about going. I don't want them to just ignore me because I've been off depo for less than a year...I've been ovulating every month (6 cycles) going by OPKs and charting. AF has come exactly 11-12 days after what I think are my OV days, so I think the depo IS out of my system. My 1st few cycles were light but are now back to normal. So we'll see.

Good luck this cycle! So by full fern...are you doing the fern microscope?


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah. I thought about getting OPKs this month, but with the EWCM starting this morning, I figured we could just wing it. We bought the fern microscope a few months ago. It's accurate for the first half of my cycle, ambiguous for the second half. So, I use it to verify that O happened in addition to the temps.

It looks like we'll be within a few days of each other this cycle again! Here's praying this is our month! I've had many friends who didn't get pregnant until they had a referral to a specialist in hand. Hopefully that referral will also be your magic ticket ;-)


----------



## LillyTame

Now you are the 2nd person today that says she uses one lol when I was just saying I didn't know anyone that did :dohh: lol

You know I was thinking the same thing...I think I will feel a little like an ass :blush: for pushing for the referral when it's been less than a year and then I turn out to be pregnant before I even go!:dohh: But other than that little embarrassment I wont be complaining!

We are very close this cycle! Because my cycles keep getting longer and longer I seem to wrap around and be cycle buddies with everyone at least once :haha: One of my concerns and why I wanted the referral...OV @ CD 27! Most people are about to start AF already.


----------



## ProfWife

Any major stressors during the last 27 days (aside from TTC)?


----------



## LillyTame

Nope...last month it was CD 27 too....I had finals and my new coworker had not started so it was understandable. This cycle...way more relaxed...even about TTC itself...the last 2 cycles I went through a few moments of wanting to give up or go NTNP. This cycle I just embraced TTC because it IS something I really want...well not TTC but a child lol


----------



## ProfWife

It's possible it just took a little bit for those stress hormones to get out of your system. It took me months when my big stress was going on. February-August of 2012 were almost all exceptionally long cycles (longest was 46 days). Starting in the fall, they slowly started to come around. If this month goes like last, I'll be back to the 28/29 day norm I was when I first went off birth control (I was on the NuvaRing for almost 2 years after the normal pill wasn't working properly anymore).


----------



## LillyTame

I'll keep that in mind, hope you are right and it isn't something more.


----------



## Wytrease

How are you ladies doing? I hope to see some BFP's soon. I'm in vacation mode completely relaxed so hopefully this is my month. Good Luck ladies


----------



## LillyTame

My temp didn't rise like I wanted it to, BUT I'm counting this as dpo1 until proven otherwise :haha:

I had OV pain yesterday and feel completely fine today. Got my pos OPK the day before and neg yesterday. :thumbup:

Any progress today ProfWife?

Enjoy your vacation Wytrease! I get a mini-staycation lol Today is my friday then I have a 4 day weekend :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Just EWCM and a fairly normal temp. His brother won't be here until tomorrow evening...so we will have a bit more privacy for tonight.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi ProfWife! :wave: I see you got your crosshairs, I got mine too! :happydance: According to FF we are both 3dpo! :blush:But I actually think I am 4dpo :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly...I am fairly sure that I'm only 2, but I'm going on testing by the 3 dpo.

We can wait it out together!


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup: I've always been an early tester, this will be the 1st cycle that I'm even trying to wait till AF is late lol


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies thought I would pop in and see how everyone is? :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Akayj! How are you?!

We are still holding on...working hard for our BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey akayj! Like Lilly said...we're still plugging along. 

Just spent the afternoon surrounded by tons of children and relatives of hubs who all kept saying how we need to start filling out our branch of the family tree...and tons of people during photos referring to our half of the shot as the infertile side. Made me want to scream at some points that I'm not sure how much they want to know but I can tell them EXACTLY how much and how long we've been trying if it will make them stay out of our business.

They don't know about our struggles...so I can't blame them for saying insensitive things. I just smiled and basically walked away. Hurt though...


----------



## LillyTame

Wooooow :saywhat: It's hard to imagine people would say such hurtful things, but you are right...they don't know how much it hurts and what you are going through :dohh:

If there is one thing I've learned from TTC, it's that if I'm lucky enough to have children I want to teach them to be careful of what they say because they don't know what goes on behind closed doors. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Great chart, ProfWife! I may or may not be slightly jealous :blush::haha: Any symptoms so far?


----------



## ProfWife

Not really. BBs aren't even hurting yet. FF and Ovufriend actually wanted to move my date back to CD17 instead of CD13. I found the offending temp on FF, but Ovufriend won't move it. So, I could only be 4 dpo rather than 8dpo. Sort of pissed me off when it moved because we went from having the 3 days pre-ov, ov, AND 2 days post-ov covered to ONLY having the 3 days pre-ov. When FF gives me crosshairs, we usually take a break. Thanks to that coming up and then being moved, we could have missed a chance. (I almost want to write an angry letter to FF over it.)

Other than having a few twinges here and there, nothing really. 

Pray for me. Meeting with one of my mentors and a friend for lunch. She's 33 weeks pregnant, and I'm sure she will be the main focus of conversation with all her aches, pains, preparation, etc. I am happy for her, but pretty ticked as well that she knows what I'm going through, yet it doesn't seem to click that I might not want to rub her belly and all every time I see her.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, how frustrating AND confusing!

Hope you actually have a nice lunch and the pregnancy talk is kept to a minimal. You need a mental list of alternative subjects....so every time baby talk comes up you can change the subject! Maybe she'll get the picture lol


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies how are you doing I am back from vacation & lets just say I worked my Husband overtime to try and get this BFP. Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Wtyrease! Did you have a good time? (not including all that BD:winkwink:)


----------



## ProfWife

Welcome back, Wytrease! How was the trip?

Lunch was actually really good. There was talk of baby stuff, but not of pregnancy stuff. I'm okay with baby things. 

I got about 2 straight hours of work done in my classroom to try and get it ready for the school year coming upon me VERY quickly. I hate walking into having 0 up. I have enough up that it doesn't hurt my heart to see it right now :) Hubs is going to help me hang my degrees and remaining pictures on Sunday after church. 

BTW - I made a SKIRT yesterday! I also made a one seam dress, but it's a little big on me in the tummy area. So, I'm just going to call it my first maternity dress. :) Will be working on another skirt tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Wytrease

Yes I had an awesome time now I'm just hoping what happened in Vegas shows up on a pregnancy test. I will start back temping next month


----------



## Wytrease

I hope you wonderful ladies get your BFP soon you all deserve it


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, Wytrease! :hugs: Hope this is IT for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I'm feeling good! Good luck and happy :sex: time lol! Miss you ladies as always!:hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi ladies :wave: How is everyone doing?

I'm out :nope: On to cycle 7. I have an appt with a doc on the 24th...looking forward to that...hope I get some answers or at least a plan to figure me out.


----------



## ProfWife

Had a great day with my sisters today. Negative test this morning. Horrible night for sleeping last night...temp was high, but I took it late and after being restless. So, it may or may not be a good sign. 

Praying that it will stay up and a positive test will eventually come. We'll see...


----------



## Lionchild

Glad you're feeling good, Akayj. I hope it stays that way.

Good luck, Profwife and Wy!! FX!! :dust: :dust:

Sorry about AF, Lilly. :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Well, I got a surprise last night. I tested before bed last night. I'm supposed to have an upper GI endoscopy performed tomorrow, and I can't if I'm pregnant because of the anesthesia. I fully expected a BFN, but I got a early BFP instead! I'm in complete shock. This is an amazing 5 year wedding anniversary present for us (it's on Friday) and my b'day is next week. I'm going to confirm with a digi later today and call the doc for the progesterone suppository prescription. Please stick this time!!!

The top 2 are from last night at 10 PM (held my wee for 4 hours). The bottom ones are from 4 AM. Held my wee for 3 hours.
 



Attached Files:







umm.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5









am7_16.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProfWife

Cue temp drop...likely out unless it REALLY comes up tomorrow once I'm home. Parents keep their home pretty cold...not likely to have been the real issue though...


----------



## Lionchild

Keeping my fingers crossed that it will come back up!!! Are you planning on testing tomorrow if it does?


----------



## Wytrease

Congrats Lionchild I can't wait to see that digital I How this is it for you & Prowife I hope your temp comes back up & Lilly hopefully you can get some answers at your doctor's appointment... Afm today is the day af is supposed to show so I'm patiently waiting to see what happens.... Good Luck ladies


----------



## Lionchild

FX :witch: stays away, Wy!!:dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, LionChild!! Can't wait to see the digital read-out!

If it comes back up, I might. We'll see. I'm just a little down now... :-/


----------



## LillyTame

OMG Lionchild! You did it! :happydance::dance: Please please please stick little bean! [-o&lt;:dust:

Ok, that's it...I'm going NTNP! :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Seriously, I don't know how this happened! DH and I only DTD 3 times this cycle with me out of town and family visiting us. I paid absolutely no attention to my cycle. I have no idea when I O'd. I just know AF should have been here by yesterday at the latest. I can't remember when we BD exactly but I'm thinking I'm probably 12-13 DPO. All these months of hard work and perfect timing with BFNs. Human reproduction is a mystery to me. 

Just took my first set of betas and progesterone levels. I figure that will be more informative than a digital, so I'm holding off on buying a digi for now. Results to come later today.

Stay strong TWW gals!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Keep us updated!


----------



## Wytrease

Keep us updated I hope this is it for you & that it's a sticky bean Lionchild


----------



## Akayj

Lion can't wait to read the results!! Sticky bean dust to you!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Ok so the first beta is in. I knew it would be low because it's early and my tests this morning were light, so I'm not going to worry about a low first beta. As long as it at least doubles in the next 48-72 hours, things are normal. That being said,

HCG = 26
Progesterone - 25.5

I'm very happy with my progesterone level! They want to see over 20 ng/ml, so I'm in the normal range for that. I'll still take the progesterone suppository tonight and tomorrow the docs will let me know if they want me to keep taking them each night.

Please stick this time!! Rise HCG, rise!!

Thanks for all the positivity, ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Awwwww you are only a teeny tiny bit pregnant! :cloud9: How sweet!

So next test Thursday? Oooh I can't wait, I know your are gonna get some great numbers! :happydance:


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations I'm so excited for you... Stick baby Stick


----------



## ProfWife

Good numbers! Congratulations!! Praying this is a sticky little one (at least until around week 39ish...) ;-)


----------



## Wytrease

Ok so I'm late but because my cycle is so short I have to be like a week or two late before I begin to get excited God I hope this is my miracle honeymoon baby... I forgot to mention to you wonderful ladies that my fiance and I got married while we were in Vegas


----------



## ProfWife

"FORGOT" to mention?!!? How on earth did that slip your mind? ;-) Congratulations!!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats on the marriage, Wy!!! Seriously, if I could have done it again, I would have skipped the stressful (yet fun) wedding, eloped with DH in Vegas, and had an extra long honeymoon with the money we would have saved. I hope this is it for you!!! Come on honeymoon baby!!!

ProfWife- your still in it!! Temps went back up!!


----------



## Wytrease

Lol.... Thanks Prowife & Lionchild it was so much fun but my mom & his mom are still trying to plan a wedding because they said no family was there but as long as I'm not planning it I'm cool Lol... The only planning I'm doing is for a baby or two


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife I'm glad to see that your temp went back up fx it's a baby In there


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations on :wedding: Wytrease! I hope you get your honeymoon bean! :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Hard to tell (I'm a little sick). I'm going to wait until Friday to test again. I used my last internet cheapie earlier today. I THINK I could see a VERY light purple line. I'm trying not to get excited. This has happened before. One IC back in March gave me a light line but I started AF 1 day late. Today is 13dpo. I normally have a 14 day lp. So by Friday I should either be starting or should get something solid. 

Honestly, I'm a little in denial. It has to be a shadow, a false, evap, something else...can't possibly be a potential positive. I'm not even going to tell my DH yet. Last time I had this happen I got a card to give him the next morning...and AF visited instead. I was so devastated. So I don't want to get hopes up.


----------



## LillyTame

I understand not wanting to get your hopes up :hugs: So we'll wait with you till Friday :thumbup: (with a little hidden excitement[-o&lt;)


----------



## Lionchild

What Lilly said!! ^^ Good luck!!


----------



## Akayj

So many good things happening ladies. Sticky bean dust to lionchild. Congrats on the wedding I love Vegas hope this is your honeymoon baby!! Prowife hope you get that BFP Friday and not that wicked witch!


----------



## Wytrease

Yea Prowife I agree with what Lionchild & Lilly said. ... And thanks Akayj I hope so too


----------



## ProfWife

Temp was up again, but a horrid night's sleep came with it. Took a FRER and it was negative. Never had a temp so high at 14dpo. Hubs said I'm not feverish. No clue....no clue at all...


----------



## Lionchild

Prof- Are you feeling alright, or are you just overall warm? Keeping my fingers crossed that witch stays away!


----------



## ProfWife

It started as allergies (both my sisters have dogs and I was around them ALL DAY on Monday). Sneezing by Monday night. Tuesday led to congestion. Yesterday started my cough alongside the congestion. 

So, I think it's still allergy based rather than a full-blown infection. I have no fever. Just congestion and a cough. Sudafed and Afrin have been my friends since yesterday.

Just sitting here watching TV right now, though, I feel warm. BTW - I slept 3 hours after that first post this morning. I ended up temping again out of curiosity...it was within .03 degrees of the earlier temp (even though it was 10 am). I adjusted the earlier temp from 98.71 to what it is because I forgot my alarm. I'm considering switching it to the actual temp that read out.

Oh, and a good amount of creamy CM yesterday and today + the twinges/cramps that disappeared several days ago are back. They do not feel like PMS cramps though.

At this point I think I'm going to move my next testing to Sunday since that would make 5 days after the last temp valley, provided the witch doesn't show.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife, OK, Friday I could wait for.....but Sunday?! :wacko: :haha:

More tests today, Lionchild?


----------



## Lionchild

Lilly, yes!!! Another test today! :happydance: I take my second beta early this afternoon and the results should be posted in my online account sometime this evening. The magic number is 52, but I'm hoping it will be in the 60s or 70s.

I'm feeling very positive! My line is getting darkerthey're still very lightbut definitely progression since the tests on Monday night and Tuesday morning. The biggest thing I noticed is that the line appeared much sooner than on Tuesday and Monday. I only took one test today. I'm trying not to drive myself crazy by testing too much and reading too much into the line. I've posted today's test here.
 



Attached Files:







7_18um.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2









7_18umm.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild - Praying for wonderfully high numbers!!

Lilly - I researched and most places say that + will show up about 4-5 days after a dip if it was implantation (since the HCG should double every few days). 

I tested this morning - it was negative - unquestionably negative. So, still waiting ;-)


----------



## LillyTame

That's a great line, Lionchild! :thumbup:

Well, ok, ProfWife :sulk: lol


----------



## Wytrease

Awesome lines Lionchild and fx Prowife... Afm I feel like the witch is on her way. I started having brown spotting last night and that never happens the only time it happened is when I had the chemical the beginning of the year


----------



## Lionchild

I hope it's not the witch, Wy. Good luck!!

Tuesday's beta was 26 and today (Thursday) my beta was 81. :happydance: That's a doubling time of 33.55 hours! I'm very happy with that increase! Next week, I'll have one more beta done for good measure.


----------



## ProfWife

Woo hoo! Looking good for you!

AFM, almost a full degree drop this am. AF will likely show today. I only hope it's before 5 so I can schedule my HSG.


----------



## Wytrease

I'm so happy for you Lionchild... Sorry about temp drop Prowife. AFM I'm officially out


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry about AF, Wy. :hugs: Stupid :witch:. 
You're married though!!! Exciting!!!

Profwife- I hope if the witch does come, at least she comes before 5, like you said. At least then she will be of some use.


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild - when are you going to change the sig and designation under your name? :)


----------



## Lionchild

Good reminder, Prof! I guess I'll do it now.


----------



## Lionchild

Ok, I did it. Wow, it's exciting!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Group hug ladies :hug:

Sorry to here AF got you Wytrease and your temp drop ProfWife. Could you schedule the HSG anyway and then cancel/reschedule if you needed to? Does it have to be a certain day in relation to what cycle day you are on or something?

Awesome numbers Lionchild :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah - must be within days 5-9. As of right now...I'm still waiting...saw three TINY pinhead dots of red when I did my checks this morning. Nothing since. Weird. DEFINITELY having cramps though.


----------



## ProfWife

:witch: well...onto cycle 10


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs:Were you able to schedule your HSG?


----------



## ProfWife

I called to leave a message for the scheduler (as she told me to do). The message says that she is off on vacation starting tomorrow. Any referral HSG's need to call an alternate number and speak to the girl covering her. The alternate number is the NORMAL number, which means they don't have a voicemail. So, now I get to try to call while I'm driving to my dental appointment an hour away. ARG. Why do providers make these things so complicated?!


----------



## Lionchild

Were you able to finally get through and get an appointment, ProfWife? FX!!


----------



## ProfWife

Had to leave a message. Must be scheduled no later than CD 3 (because I'd need to be on antibiotics), but that lady's voicemail (I'm sorry...within 20 minutes of opening I'm being sent to a voicemail?) said she'd return the call within 48 hours. 

If they don't call within the next couple of hours I will continue to call until I get a real person. Perhaps I'm too high strung, but I feel if a person is going to put restraints like that on when you call and when the procedure is done, etc, they need to actually have someone who will answer their phone and not send patients to voicemail when they obviously need to get something scheduled.


----------



## ProfWife

HSG COMPLETE! Both tubes completely clear with "textbook" spillage. 

Waiting on hubby's SA results in a few days.


----------



## LillyTame

"textbook" spillage? What in the world does this mean?:shrug: lol But glad to here tubes are clear :happydance:

I go to my doc in just a few hours! I'm very eager to meet her and see what she has to say :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

Loinchild any updates? How you feeling?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly, that means the dye was coming out of the Fallopian tubes almost perfectly (indicating nothing getting in the way).


----------



## Lionchild

Yay!! Excellent news ProfWife!!

Lilly, I hope your appointment went well! I'll head over to your journal to look for updates.

Akayj- How are you feeling? Any news on your end?

AFM- I'm feeling good. On Monday I POAS one last time, and it was blazing dark positive, so I knew my levels had really increased. There's no point in testing anymore. I feel like this is going to be my sticky one. :happydance: The line never got that dark (and so fast) with the MC I had back in Dec. As for symptoms, I had a wave of MS the other day, and I keep having slight aversions to smells, but nothing too bad yet (it's still very early). The breast pain comes and goes at this point and it isn't very severe. The only really noticeable symptoms that I've experienced are lots of creamy CM and being extra tired. The initial appt. with my doctor is on August 1st. Right now I'm on vacation with my family and trying to hide it from them (they're big partiers). I'm having to pretend to go to the bathroom so that I can tell the servers to make sure whatever drink I order is virgin. It's actually kind of fun to be sneaky.


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife, I'm glad to hear everything went through :thumbup: For some women a HSG is all they need! Something about that "flush" that helps.

Lionchild, I'm so happy for you! So after your doc appt do we get your very own journal??! lol


AFM, I will go into more detail in my journal. Basically, she recommends I give it more time. Ordered an HSG, but I don't know if my insurance will cover it. If/when I have the HSG done we'll talk about Clomid. Happy with the overall experience and trying to just relax and see how things go naturally from here until I get the HSG.


----------



## Akayj

Lionchild said:


> Yay!! Excellent news ProfWife!!
> 
> Lilly, I hope your appointment went well! I'll head over to your journal to look for updates.
> 
> Akayj- How are you feeling? Any news on your end?
> 
> AFM- I'm feeling good. On Monday I POAS one last time, and it was blazing dark positive, so I knew my levels had really increased. There's no point in testing anymore. I feel like this is going to be my sticky one. :happydance: The line never got that dark (and so fast) with the MC I had back in Dec. As for symptoms, I had a wave of MS the other day, and I keep having slight aversions to smells, but nothing too bad yet (it's still very early). The breast pain comes and goes at this point and it isn't very severe. The only really noticeable symptoms that I've experienced are lots of creamy CM and being extra tired. The initial appt. with my doctor is on August 1st. Right now I'm on vacation with my family and trying to hide it from them (they're big partiers). I'm having to pretend to go to the bathroom so that I can tell the servers to make sure whatever drink I order is virgin. It's actually kind of fun to be sneaky.

I'm doing fine. No m/s for me but nausea is still there. I have my third appt on the 30th I will be 11 4. Glad to hear the line is dark, think this is it for you. Congrats.


----------



## adopim

Congrats Lionchild! How exciting!

I've still got my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting for their BFPs!


----------



## Lionchild

How's everyone doing? 

I've been away on vacation for a week. I have my first appointment tomorrow. I've had continuous dark brown spotting since last Friday (no cramping). I'm not worried though because this is common in pregnancy. Lilly, I will start a journal as soon as I find a minute. I am so exhausted that I'm having trouble staying awake in the evening to get anything done. And I still need to catch up on everyone else's journals.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Akayj

Good luck at your appt tomorrow. I had mine yesterday and there was a baby in there not just a bean arms legs spin the whole 9. Strong heart beat as well!!:) how far are you?


----------



## ProfWife

Well...SA came back. Morphology at 31% (They wanted to see 30%). 

Motility dropped though. For the morphology defects, most were tail defects this time. That explains the lower motility. Only 4% were rapid swimmers. (It was 8% last time.)

Doc also wants me to do a sonohysterogram (like the HSG but with saline and an ultrasound rather than iodine dye and x-ray) if we don't get pregnant this month. The doctor who did my HSG noted a potential small issue, which he'd told me was incredibly small and would likely have been missed by most other radiologists, but that he was picky. I'm still not sure I want to get that done. We'll see...


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild - Yay for a journal! :happydance: waiting, almost patiently :coffee:

Akayj, what about you? Are you gonna make a journal? Did you get a scan pic? Feel like sharing? I love scan pics!


ProfWife, did you ask if there are supplements that can help with morph and motility?

AFM, I will be having my HSG at the end of Aug :happydance: I had my OH take some supplements for motility and numbers, he needs to do a repeat to see if his numbers have gone up. I sure hope so. I haven't ovulated for this cycle yet, but honestly I don't feel very interested in this cycle lol. I'm not gonna let it go by without getting a chance in thouogh! I'm just saying I'm eager to have the HSG and then see how things go after that.


----------



## ProfWife

He's been taking FertilAid for 3 months. The doc told him CoQ10 for improvement. FertilAid has that as a part of the blend. So, that was the route we went.

They aren't abundantly worried about the motility since it's explainable. With continued supplements, we could see more improvements.

Overall, the two of us "passed" for timed intercourse rather than being recommended for IUI. O should happen at any time now...if it hasn't already.


----------



## Lionchild

I love your positive outlook, Profwife! It will happen! So with timed intercourse does that mean you should not BD as frequently to maintain the highest quality of


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry, I accidentally hit 'send'.

I love your positive outlook, Profwife! It will happen! So with timed intercourse does that mean you should not BD as frequently to maintain the highest quality of :spermy:?

Akayj- Congrats on the healthy scan! That must feel wonderful! Did you cry? I think I'm very close to six weeks. I think definitely by Saturday (if not tomorrow), I will have hit the 6 week mark.

Lilly- :dust::dust: I have to go Google HSG levels because I don't really know what they tell you :dohh:

AFM- I've been having some brown spotting (no cramping) every day since Friday the 26th. I have remained calm about it and continue to believe this is my sticky bean. Today I was scheduled for my initial prenatal appointment but my doctor ended up being out of the office and had to reschedule for next Tuesday. I talked to the nurse on the phone about the spotting and she recommended I refrain from my usual exercise schedule and just take it easy until I talk to the doctor next week. She also ordered me another hCG. The results just came in. My level was 10089! :happydance: Much better than the 81 two weeks ago. I have another test scheduled in two days, but I'm feeling relieved because they are at a normal level for this stage in pregnancy. Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for now.


----------



## Wytrease

I'm so happy for you Lionchild & Prowife I have my fingers crossed that everything works out for you and your husband. . 

Afm I am just going with the flow not stressing just waiting on it to happen but we will see what happens in the next 12 days


----------



## Lionchild

Lots of :dust:, Wy!!!


----------



## ProfWife

"Timed intercourse" - from the way they explained - is exactly what he and I have already been doing for 9 months, except that I don't need the OPK anymore to know when I'm hitting the fertile mark.

There is a version where I'd go in on day 12 and they'd tell me which days we should have intercourse to max our benefits. Granted, if I'd been doing that, I'd likely have missed my O since that happened (possibly) today, which is CD 13. So, finding out on CD12 and starting could have been too late.



I'm so glad to hear about your positive bloodwork!! Sounds like these little ones are all growing right on schedule. 

Wytrease - Here we go again, hun! :)


----------



## Wytrease

I was wrong I have 10 days until af... who knew having a baby would be so much work when I know people that just take off their clothes & bam they are pregnant


----------



## Lionchild

Update: A lot has happened today. I still haven't started a journal, but here is a link to a thread that describes my current situation. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1953065-good-not-so-good-news-6-1-week-scan.html

Thinking of you all and hoping for some more BFPs in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease, when you figure out why this is so hard for some of us let me know! :dohh: :haha:

ProfWife, I can't believe you are in a tww again...I haven't even OV'd, but I'm getting closer!


Lionchild, thank you for the update hun :hugs: I'll keep you in my thoughts and 2wks is going to take foreveeeer! lol

AFM, Judging by my OPKs OV is really close...which means I'll probably OV before the 27th :happydance: that would be an improvement from the last 2 months. I also realized that the 2 months I had OV on the 27th I was trying Geritol! This cycle I'm not taking it and it looks like my cycle is moving up by a few days! Previously it had been on CD17-23. (I took it because there is an old wives tell that "there is a baby in every bottle", the ingredients weren't THAT much different from my pre-natal so I thought I'd give it a try :shrug: Oh well, you live and you learn!)


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - I know! This month with the early O threw me. I wasn't "ready" for it. I don't want to wish my life away, you know. One more day before school officially starts for me. I'm excited for the year, but my numbers have crept steadily up since faculty went back. I'm teaching my largest group at this school this year.

LionChild -Praying everything is okay with little bean! So excited you got to see the baby and heartbeat though! What a major milestone!


----------



## LillyTame

New school year, always exciting for the students AND teachers! :thumbup: Hope you have a good year. What level do you teach?


----------



## ProfWife

High School English - mostly sophomores


----------



## LillyTame

Checking in! :thumbup:

How's it going ladies?

I got a pos OPK yesterday, so I'm thinking OV today or tomorrow. We'll see :coffee: We are only doing every other day BD this cycle.


----------



## ProfWife

9 dpo for me, had a pretty large temp drop. I thought I'd already had that secondary estrogen surge earlier in the week when my temp dropped, but another biggie today. Who knows what's going on.
On the bright side, I've had less chance to obsess over every little twinge because of my classes. I've been flat out exhausted most of the week. As a matter of fact, I'm about to go take a nap (just got home from school).


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds like me yesterday! I couldnt wait to get home and pass out! And then i was surprised that I was actually able to sleep through the whole night :thumbup::sleep:


----------



## ProfWife

YUP! Exactly. I just got up a few minutes ago. Almost two and a half hours. It is so hard getting back into the swing of the school year.


----------



## Wytrease

Well I'm on cd2 I think I might start back temping & taking my b6 because my cycles have gotten shorter this past cycle was just 22 days long and it's normally 24 or 25 days but my luetal phase was still 10 days... I just think my short cycle is preventing me from getting pregnant but my doctor don't think so.... I think it's time to find a different doctor


----------



## ProfWife

Never hurts to have a second opinion!


----------



## Lionchild

I definitely think it's worth getting a second opinion, Wy. Short cycles are sometimes due to a hormonal imbalances. How long have you been TTC (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Wytrease

I think that's what I'm going to do prowife & lionchild next month make a year but I've taken breaks but my doctor don't want to do anything until I reach the year mark. How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hanging in. Temp was way up this morning, but BFN.


----------



## Wytrease

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lionchild

You're only 12 DPO, Prof, so it may just be too early. I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for you! GL!!!:dust:

Wy, I hope you get your BFP this cycle so that you can skip that 2nd opinion! :dust: I'm feeling pretty good. Thanks for asking! I sleep a lot. My morning sickness was bad last week, went away over the weekend, and came back today (though not too bad). It's weird how the symptoms come and go. I'm just impatiently waiting for the viability scan next Monday, which I hope will give me good news.


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for your peace this week and a great look at the little peanut next week!

I'm not holding my breath. It's an unusual cycle. VERY mild BB pain (normally it's horrid), no heartburn, no insomnia. Temp is higher than almost any other cycle I've ever had. Waiting to see if there's a trend. I'm normally starting to fall by this time in my LP. So...just waiting.

(Took a CB easy...couldn't help myself...still negative...I'm out of tests now. Will purchase one or two on my way home Wednesday if temps stay up.)


----------



## LillyTame

Updates ladies! How is everyone doing?

AFM, I'm about 6dpo, I THINK. I'm purposely trying to not get too involved in this cycle. A. Just don't think it will be the the one. B. Looking forward to when it ends so I can get my HSG.


----------



## Wytrease

I'm waiting to O but I'm also waiting go to doctor because I think I am having progesterone issues


----------



## ProfWife

:witch: I was actually looking "up" last night since I'd gone through day 16 without a start (especially since hubs graduated from his leadership program last night)...but started as soon as I woke up this morning. :growlmad:

Not sure what is going on with my doc. Been playing phone tag with the nurse all week (literally) - it's like she didn't see my first message at all (which was an appointment request for a consult with the doc). I'm going over her head to schedule a consult on Monday (hopefully FOR Monday afternoon). I'm also going to complain that their staff basically sucks.

DH wants me to stick with her through this last consult, and potentially the SIS she wants me to do to verify the subtle filling defect the doc doing my HSG saw. After that, I'm done with this practice. In December/January I'll decide between the two REs that I like and switch my care over to them.

Between now and December, hubs has hidden my thermometer and my fern microscope. We're going with no OPKs, either. We are done with the timing...after all, to look at my charts for the past 11 cycles, we've had "perfect" timing by all medical standards. So, obviously that does not equate with conception. So, why continue to stress myself out over did we hit 3 days pre, day of, and day after if it doesn't appear to matter anyway?


----------



## Lionchild

ProfWife said:


> We are done with the timing...after all, to look at my charts for the past 11 cycles, we've had "perfect" timing by all medical standards. So, obviously that does not equate with conception. So, why continue to stress myself out over did we hit 3 days pre, day of, and day after if it doesn't appear to matter anyway?

This is exactly how I felt when we decided to NTNP. I hope it works for you as quickly as it worked for me! Two cycles of NTNP after 15 cycles of perfect timing.

I'm so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: Lots of relaxation and :dust:!


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild I saw your signature I'm so sorry for your loss honey


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, Lionchild! I am so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, ladies, looks like we've sucked the last few drops out of this thread lol I'm going to close it, as I'm not doing SMEP any more. I know Lionchild is wtt/ntnp, what about you ProfWife and Wytrease? Are you guys actually still following SMEP?

Please feel free to join me in my testing thread or come say hi in my journal!:thumbup: I wish you ladies all the best and will be checking up on you hoping to see BFPs very soon! :hugs::dust:

P.S. AFM....having my HSG done tomorrow :happydance: excited but nervous! If we don't get a BFP this or the next cycle we are just going to focus on losing weight and planning our wedding AND I'm taking a few classes this semester, so I do have a few things on my plate.


----------



## ProfWife

Haven't followed the SMEP plan for a few months. I just kept coming to the thread so I didn't lose track of you ladies in the other threads out there. 

We've taken the month "off" of hardcore stuff. Just letting the chips fall where they may. 

Hope the HSG goes well. Take the advil or other pain reliever and breathe deeply. You should be fine!


----------



## LillyTame

I put a "[closed]" on the title...so I think we can still chat it up and keep tabs here if you guys want! :thumbup: I just wont be tracking the 1st post or doing SMEP myself.

Did the HSG today! Everything went fine and fast! Tubes look fine. Guess we are just playing a numbers games :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

It's always a numbers game. And "perfect timing" isn't always a conception guarantee. :-/

My HSG came back tubes clear, but they noted some sort of subtle filling anomaly that now my doc wants me to get an SIS to investigate. I'm almost leaning towards not having it. I'm at the point where I'm just "done" with the testing. If we're both healthy, it is not something we can control.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, my tubes were clear on the screen but the doc still had to review it further/better and send the final results to my doc. So we'll see if she saw anything else. :shrug:

With us...OH's numbers and motility are low...so I know we have that going against us, but I wanted to make sure there wasn't any other obvious walls, so to speak, keeping his boys from getting to the goal. And there doesn't seem to be. So now we just continue to play the wait and see game. I guess/think I can be more relaxed about it knowing that there simply isn't anything else we can do short of IVF or IUI.

You are so right about "perfect" timing :dohh:


----------



## Wytrease

I'm not following smep either but I would like to keep up with you ladies I arm just going with the flow I haven't started back charting or taking opk's but I still have opk's in the house all of that stuff was just added stress


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations to our newest BFP - Wytrease! :happydance::bfp::yipee:

Sending you lots of sticky bean dust and wishing you a H&H 9months! :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

REALLY!?!?! AWESOME! Praying for a sticky little one!! YAY!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Thank you LillyTame & Prowife I hope so too


----------



## adopim

I hope you've got a sticky bean too Wytrease! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi adopim! How are you? Wow, you are so close! I can't believe how time has flown by. :thumbup::hugs:

Have a name picked out?


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Hi adopim! How are you? Wow, you are so close! I can't believe how time has flown by. :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Have a name picked out?

I'm doing alright. I have weekly appointments now, only 3 weeks until due date now though really it could happen any day now. I'm having weekly ultrasounds too in order to monitor my fluid (since I had low fluid last time, my doctor just wants to keep an eye on it). Baby is measuring small, but only about a week behind, my fundal hieght is measuring behind too. I had an appointment today and I had lost a pound since last week. 
We do have a name: Ellyson Lana. i will be calling her Elly. :)
I think she's getting just as anxious to meet the world as we are to meet her, she had dropped incredibly low which is odd for a second kid I guess (usually the subsequent babies don't drop until labor). We'll see how the next few weeks go.

I've been lurking around here, I'm still hoping everyone gets their BFPs!


----------



## ProfWife

Love the name! Praying your last few weeks are smooth and that little Elly grows and develops just perfectly!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww I love the name! Very sweet :thumbup: I hope you have a smooth last few weeks too and baby Elly is big and strong by her due date!:hugs:


----------



## adopim

Thank you ladies. We're estimating she'll be about 6lbs 9oz by birth as long as she keeps growing. :) Though my official guess is 7lbs 2oz. We'll see!


----------



## Wytrease

Beautiful name adopim & good luck with the last few weeks of your pregnancy.


----------



## LillyTame

Wytrease have you told you DH yet? How did you tell him?


----------



## Akayj

Congrats wytrease!!!!! Sticky dust your way!!!:)


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly yes I told him I made a onsie that said Daddy stopped playing the the game long enough to make me because my hubby is a hardcore gamer lol & Thanks Akayj


----------



## LillyTame

Aww how cute! So did you make that online? or yourself?


----------



## Wytrease

I just got a white onsie and wrote the words on it.... He was so excited and shocked but he claim he already knew I was pregnant lol


----------



## Lionchild

Oh my goodness!! Exciting stuff, ladies!!

Wy, Whaaaaaat?????!!!!! Huge congrats, girl!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!

adopim- Best of luck for a easy labor and healthy baby!! Beautiful name!

I hope we can stay in touch through this closed thread. I'm in the middle of my comprehensive exams so I have no free time right now. I'll check back in once I finish mid month. Good luck to all the ladies TTC this cycle!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks Lionchild & Good Luck on your exams


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies just wanted to give you an update I just came from doctors appointment and I am 4 weeks and 3 days still very early. They did a ultrasound and I saw the gestational sac. My hcg levels are 3, 278.6 I have a follow up appointment in a couple of weeks I will keep you all posted & I wish you all the best


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, thank you for the update! :hugs: Great numbers! Only saw one sac huh :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies. A friend of mine is going through a hard time. His 4 month old baby boy (third child, only son) is in critical care...has been for almost 2 weeks. There might be a virus attacking his heart, it could be a genetic disorder, or it could be something that requires a heart transplant. He's a very, very sick little boy. Please pray for little Silas.

https://www.caringbridge.org/visit/silashuffman/mystory


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to read his little story. :cry: I hope he will be ok, he and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Wytrease

yes there was only one sac Lilly & Prowife I will definitely pray for the baby & his family


----------



## Akayj

hey ladies I know the thread is closed BUT i wanted to tell you ladies that we are having a boy!:) I will post a pic tomorrow for you ladies to see!:) Cant wait to see more bfps! miss yall btw!


----------



## ProfWife

Yay for little boys!! Congratulations!!!

We are in cycle 12. I'm about 2 dpo right now. I did an SIS this month which was clear...so no fibroids or polyps as they thought. We are clear to continue timed intercourse or move on to Clomid with timing...we're going to maintain the status quo for a few more months before things are settled down enough for me to be able to do all the ultrasounds as needed.


----------



## adopim

Thoughts and prayers for your friend's little boy, ProfWife.

I had baby Elly on Sept 18. Was induced due to low fluid (I had the picture perfect pregnancy other than that fluid issue the last few weeks). Extremely fast labor and delivery, 4 hours from starting pitocin to actual delivery. I progressed so fast they were unable to give me the epidural that I wanted. She was 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long. 
I can hardly believe she'll be 2 weeks old on Wednesday! She's been a really good baby so far. Rarely cries and sleeps wonderfully (so far anyway!).

Here is a picture I took at 5 days old:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/image_zpsbe8af180.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you for updating adopim, Elly is beautiful! :cloud9:

Akayj! A boy! Awwww, can't wait to see a u/s pic :happydance:

Wytrease, how are you doing?

Glad everything is clear ProfWife :thumbup: Good luck on this cycle :dust:

What's your status Lionchild?

AFM, Cycle 9...the last few cycles have been a little whacky....to make a long story short though, I've been OVing on CD27 or at least that's when I've been getting pos OPK, well...it appears this cycle I'm going to OV CD18 or 19! Maybe my depo is finally wearing off :shrug: Fx'd October is a lucky month!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh and if you haven't already...come join me in my other two threads:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ytames-official-wedding-planning-journal.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2011431-closed-group-team-halloween.html


----------



## ProfWife

Awww!! Elly is so beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Akayj

adopim said:


> Thoughts and prayers for your friend's little boy, ProfWife.
> 
> I had baby Elly on Sept 18. Was induced due to low fluid (I had the picture perfect pregnancy other than that fluid issue the last few weeks). Extremely fast labor and delivery, 4 hours from starting pitocin to actual delivery. I progressed so fast they were unable to give me the epidural that I wanted. She was 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long.
> I can hardly believe she'll be 2 weeks old on Wednesday! She's been a really good baby so far. Rarely cries and sleeps wonderfully (so far anyway!).
> 
> Here is a picture I took at 5 days old:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/image_zpsbe8af180.jpg

She is tooooo CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## Akayj

Heres my little man!:) I love this pic of him! Cant wait to meet Cooper Wayne Johnson!!:)


----------



## ProfWife

Looked like he was laughing! Sweet!


----------



## LillyTame

OMG Akayj, that's a great picture!!:cloud9:


----------



## Wytrease

Congrats adopim she is adorable & that is such a cute scan akayj 

How are you lillytame and prowife?

Afm I just left doctors office getting a scan and all is well baby measures 7weeks4days and the heartbeat was a nice and strong 171 bpm... It was the most beautiful sight and sound. I am so excited it makes all of the terrible morning sickness and everything else so worth it


----------



## LillyTame

So happy for you Wytrease! :cloud9:

AFM, I don't know if I've OVd or not :shrug: Had a pos OPK and EWCM leading up to that...some pinching 2 days ago. Just waiting for my temps to reflect that I am post O. :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Yay! Happy for a healthy pregnancy going on! :)


I'm in the TWW. I've been having some weird pinches in pelvic area today...just to the left or right of center. So much so that one made me sit down in the classroom. Hard to hide such things from teens. I'm only about 4 dpo, so it can't be implantation or anything like that. Who knows what it was...


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd for implantation! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Eh...I don't know. Seems too early.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea but...the numbers they give are only "averages" so, to me, that means there will be people outside of that range. Does that make sense? DPO 1-3 would be harder to push but for 4dpo..._I_ think maybe.:thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah, I understand the average thing...after all the tests, I've seen my insides enough to know the journey is a long one for any little one ;-) We'll see in about a week... :)


----------



## LillyTame

I know! I was amazed to see how long my tubes really are during my HSG :dohh: I was like they really _do_ have far to go lol


----------



## ProfWife

You, too!? Oh good! Maybe that's normal then! I thought it looked longer than normal, but no one said anything...

:whew: :)


----------



## Wytrease

Here's a pic from my scan
 



Attached Files:







1380812462842_zps1c596c89.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LillyTame

awww, still looks like a little bean :cloud9:


----------



## Wytrease

Yea I know I was measuring one day behind 7 weeks and 4 days and they did the abdominal ultrasound


----------



## ProfWife

Trying to find a reason to feel upbeat about this cycle right now. 

Could you ladies look at this month's cycle and the overlay attachment. I had that faint positive end in AF back in Feb/Mar of this year, and to me it looks like this month is following the same trend.

Another oddity, my temp hasn't gone above 98.29, dropped to barely 98 this morning, but when I just came out of the bathroom, I took my normal oral temp and it was 99.2! When I got to the doctor's office I'm usually barely 98.6. 

I'm exhausted and headachey, but I don't feel ill. :wacko:

My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







Overlay_Feb_Sept.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LillyTame

They do look very similiar, i hope thats a good sign for you but i do just think its too early to tell...I would start to get excited if you get that temp spike for the temp time that you use to record. fxd!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh I know! I'm going to try hard not to test early this month since the last time this pattern happened it ended in heartbreak.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww :hugs: when do you plan to test? I'm trying to hold out till at least monday, I'll only be 6dpo! :rofl: Not saying I will test then, just not before. But I dont have an urge to right now, so thats good. Honestly, usually by 5dpo I want to lol


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly, I'm at 8dpo right now. I'll likely wait until at least 10 or 11 if my temp is holding.


----------



## LillyTame

[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## ProfWife

98.51 this morning! It's tracking just like February's! Please pray this isn't a chemical this time! I'm going to wait until my ovuline date which is Thursday (12dpo) to test.


----------



## LillyTame

It's not! It's not! It's not! Don't even think about that!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck ladies I hope this month is it for you


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> 98.51 this morning! It's tracking just like February's! Please pray this isn't a chemical this time! I'm going to wait until my ovuline date which is Thursday (12dpo) to test.

OMG good luck!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## adopim

:dust: :dust: thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ProfWife

Temp dropped dramatically. Almost back down to cover line at 11 dpo. :-/


----------



## LillyTame

Your Feb cycle was 16days (LP) though right? Is your LP usually about that long? If so...I'm gonna go out on a limb and say late implantation dip, maybe? :shrug:

Even if it's not...it could just be a fluke temp for whatever reason and has plenty of time to go back up. FXd your temp goes back up tomorrow! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

:cry: I'm sorry, ProfWife :hugs: (was doing a little chart stalking hoping your temp went back up :nope:) 

Do you have a plan for the next cycle? I will be starting clomid.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> :cry: I'm sorry, ProfWife :hugs: (was doing a little chart stalking hoping your temp went back up :nope:)
> 
> Do you have a plan for the next cycle? I will be starting clomid.

Starting clomid Lilly? Are you excited? Or what are you feeling?


----------



## ProfWife

I think we are going to do opk and bbt this month coming up as I simply don't have the time to take off at the moment to do the day 3 and 12 ultrasounds for the Clomid cycle timing. We may start those in Dec or Jan if needed. Then if nothing by mid-spring, potentially looking at IUI. 

AF started today...so at least she was a little early. I'm getting cramps though, which I rarely get with AF.


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj, I was more nervous at first...but I think I'm starting to get excited...but there is this fear of "what if the clomid doesn't work?" :dohh: I need OH to take another SA too but the lab is only open mon-fri 8am to 2pm....we work those hours/days :nope:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Akayj, I was more nervous at first...but I think I'm starting to get excited...but there is this fear of "what if the clomid doesn't work?" :dohh: I need OH to take another SA too but the lab is only open mon-fri 8am to 2pm....we work those hours/days :nope:

Your chart looks pretty good this time around!


----------



## LillyTame

It _did_...but temp dropped today :nope: I just haven't entered it yet.


----------



## Akayj

Well hopefully next month is your month!:)


----------



## ProfWife

Alright, Lilly...we've got to get it together so we can start comparing bump pictures rather than charts!


----------



## LillyTame

lol so true! lol


----------



## ProfWife

If only it were as easy as making up our minds...I'd have #1 here already and be thinking about timing for #2. So over all this...ya know?


----------



## LillyTame

Boy do I know! :dohh: I have one friend that just had #2 yesterday, one is pregnant with #2, and one had #1 in July and they are talking about when they are going to start on #2 :wacko: :cry:

I'm just feeling defeated right about now. I don't even think I'm going to talk the clomid this cycle...I want OH to get his SA before we go there. Gotta keep bugging him till he gets it done. His 1st one was way back in May...I think.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm surprised your doctor offered clomid without having him re-tested. That was a condition of mine offering it. We're going to wait a little longer (I'll have to take days off work for the ultrasounds). 

I'm quite irritated by the whole thing. But it's not like irritation can change it, right?


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I think she was just kind of prepared to give it to us because we had said we were going to have his SA by that appt, but our timing was off. She said we could try 2-3cycles with clomid but definitely not more than that without an SA because we would just be wasting our tries since most doctors will only use clomid for a total of 6 cycles. But it's not like OH didn't have _any_ sperm...he just had fewer than normal and they weren't great swimmers...but all we need is one right?

Anyway, he has promised me he will take care of it this week. :thumbup:

I'm not being monitored as you are, yet. With u/s's and such. Just the clomid with timed BDing...well every other day around expected OV. If we don't get the results by CD 5 or if they are really low/low motility then we are just going to BD every other day without the clomid until we can see if there is something we can do about his count/motility.

If we need IUI's we can't afford that right now because we would have to go to one of the other islands to see a FS. So it's not just the cost of the IUI it's the trips back and forth. We are thinking about moving back to the mainland 2015...so if it's got to be IUI then baby making will be on hold till then.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, how frustrating. I understand that things would be a world easier if you were on the mainland with FS every few miles near cities.

:/ I wish things were easier for you guys. And every one just think it's pineapples, fruity drinks, and romance out there in Hawaii.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> :/ I wish things were easier for you guys. And every one just think it's pineapples, fruity drinks, and romance out there in Hawaii.

Thanks and So true! But boy do we love it here! Less stressful then being in a bigger city, but you do miss having options and the conveniences of a big city. We say we'll come back to retire though :thumbup: And we feel moving will be beneficial financially and when it comes to buying a home, we can get more in the mainland. Here, we are only looking at tiny condos. So we have gone over all our pros and cons and think moving is our best option. We are thinking Seattle or somewhere in Oregon. OH is from Oregon and when we visited I said I wouldn't mind trying there. But definitely not Cali, where I am from.


----------



## ProfWife

One of my closest friends is from Seattle. She wants to go back with everything in her. FL just isn't as nice in her opinion.


----------



## Tella

HI Guys, do you mind if i join you guys? I noticed it said closed in the Thread name but im not sure when it was closed.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Tella :wave: We closed up at the end of August. There are only 3 of us still waiting to get sticky BFP's and we aren't SMEPing any more. So we mostly just use this thread to keep up to date with each other and some of our pregnant ladies check in from time to time.

But you are more than welcomed to hop on, but you might make more buddies on a newer thread.


----------



## ProfWife

We are a pretty small group. We've all SMEPed before, but some of us are still waiting to get that glorious BFP.


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies hows it going? I keep checking in on y'all to see if my BNB friends have hit the pregnancy jackpot! Miss y'all!


----------



## LillyTame

Nothing yet Akayj :coffee: I'm on cycle 9, will OV in about a week. Was going to do clomid this cycle but it didn't get here in time...oh well, what's one more cycle :roll: lol How are you doing these days?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hanging in at CD 10 of cycle 13. We officially pass the year since DH told me "let's try" today. (Cycle start was Oct. 5.). So, I'm officially part of the LTTTC group. We may start Clomid after the November cycle.


----------



## Wytrease

Hi Lilly & Prowife I hope this is it for you all this month. How are you Akayj? I'm just trying to get over the morning sickness it has been so bad I'm losing weight but I only have a couple more weeks and I will be out of first trimester. I will be 11 weeks Friday.


----------



## LillyTame

awww, when is your next scan Wytrease? Will the gender scan be the next one?


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly yes that will be around Christmas time when we find out the gender but my husband and i are thinking of paying for two private scans ourself one maybe around thanksgiving and maybe a 4d ultrasound at about 28 weeks


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Nothing yet Akayj :coffee: I'm on cycle 9, will OV in about a week. Was going to do clomid this cycle but it didn't get here in time...oh well, what's one more cycle :roll: lol How are you doing these days?

I'm doing good just waiting to see the rest of y'all get bfps!!!! Didn't get there in time? Did they have to. Order it for you?


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> I'm hanging in at CD 10 of cycle 13. We officially pass the year since DH told me "let's try" today. (Cycle start was Oct. 5.). So, I'm officially part of the LTTTC group. We may start Clomid after the November cycle.

Ah prowife I hope clomid works for you when y'all start using it. Can't wait to see y'all with a BFP.


----------



## Lionchild

Wy, you're almost out of the first trimester! Congrats!! I hope that morning sickness goes away as you move into the second. Let us know when you know the gender!

Akayj, almost 23 weeks! That's terrific! Glad you're doing well!

Hang in there, Profwife! I know that year mark is difficult. None of us ever start off thinking that it could take us that long, and yet for some of us, it does. :hugs: It sucks (there's no sugar-coating it). Your BFP is coming, I just know it! :thumbup: Clomid sounds like it might be a good option at this point. I might even try it if no BFP by January.

Lilly, you already know that I've got a little beef with Mr. Stork :telephone: :yellow: and that he better come visit you soon so that you can join your buddy, Snacks!

AFM, I'm hanging in there. I had my first AF since MC at the beginning of the month. Now, we're back NTNP. I'm actually feeling really positive about the chances that we'll get a sticky baby very soon. I don't know why, but I just have a gut feeling about it. Sex has been awesome since we quit trying, so at least we're having fun again.


----------



## Lionchild

I meant almost 24 weeks Akayj :dohh:


----------



## Akayj

Yeah almost 24 weeks and it's flying by! I can't wait to meet little cooper!!


----------



## Lionchild

Aww, Cooper! Cute name!


----------



## Akayj

Thanks;)


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, ive tried SMEP as well but seem to fail in getting it 100% right every time.

At the moment im on a hectic training so TTC is not really on the forefront but we just enjoying BD. We did a Warrior Race this Saturday that passed which is 7.5km with 15 obstacles, it is super muddy but so much fun and we doing another on the 30th of November. 

Im just looking for new friends as most of my other LTTTC Buddies is all preggies and have other things to talk about. THey all still supportive but i need cycle buddies :)


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> I'm doing good just waiting to see the rest of y'all get bfps!!!! Didn't get there in time? Did they have to. Order it for you?

Yep, had to order it.


Sending lots of baby dust to all of us still waiting for out sticky BFP :dust:

And extra hugs to our LTTTC ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jan is when we officially started TTC and Nov is when we started NTNP. So LTTTC is right around the corner for me :nope: No chems, no MCs, no nothing! Of course I wouldn't _want_ any of those but I think if I had at least had one I would feel like I know I _can_ at least get pregnant. Does that make sense :shrug:

Tella, that your LTTTC buddies are mostly pregnant gives some hope that it will happen for all of us, eventually.


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild yes the first trimester is almost over and I can't wait I've had terrible sickness but I am still very thankful and I try not to complain much I am very excited. Is good to know you are good and sex while ntnp is so much more fun that's how I conceived but we still bd'd every other day. And I also used softcups to keep the swimmers close to my cervix so they can get where they needed to be.
Lionchild LillyTame & Prowife have you all tried the softcups? I can't wait for you all to get your bfp's.


----------



## LillyTame

I've used them for most of my cycles and preseed too, no luck :nope:


----------



## ProfWife

I actually use the soft cups for their normal purposes. I don't use them for BD though (I just go straight to sleep anyway).


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Akayj said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good just waiting to see the rest of y'all get bfps!!!! Didn't get there in time? Did they have to. Order it for you?
> 
> Yep, had to order it.
> 
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to all of us still waiting for out sticky BFP :dust:
> 
> And extra hugs to our LTTTC ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jan is when we officially started TTC and Nov is when we started NTNP. So LTTTC is right around the corner for me :nope: No chems, no MCs, no nothing! Of course I wouldn't _want_ any of those but I think if I had at least had one I would feel like I know I _can_ at least get pregnant. Does that make sense :shrug:
> 
> Tella, that your LTTTC buddies are mostly pregnant gives some hope that it will happen for all of us, eventually.Click to expand...

Its very true but still need people to chat to that knows where im at. 

I understand your thinking about the chem or mc because it took us close on 3 years before i actually knew ok i can fall pregnant now its just a question of a forever bean. But after 4 iui and 2 IVFs you seriously doubt your body, but after a natural BFP i can say with a tear in my eye that my MC at least gave me hope again that it will happen.



Wytrease said:


> Lionchild yes the first trimester is almost over and I can't wait I've had terrible sickness but I am still very thankful and I try not to complain much I am very excited. Is good to know you are good and sex while ntnp is so much more fun that's how I conceived but we still bd'd every other day. And I also used softcups to keep the swimmers close to my cervix so they can get where they needed to be.
> Lionchild LillyTame & Prowife have you all tried the softcups? I can't wait for you all to get your bfp's.

Im also using Softcups, it makes live a bit easier for BD and a hell of a lot better for AF!


----------



## LillyTame

What is your plan for this cycle Tella? Ok, I just learned something new "Embryo glue", done with IVF! Did you guys try that?


----------



## Wytrease

Tella I loved them it was a relief to not worry about leaking the little swimmers
LillyTame I How this cycle is your cycle you get that beautiful bfp I just wanted to share with you how the softcups helped me
Prowife I never used them for af only for bd
AFM I had to go to my doctors appointment early because I was feeling bad the last couple of days due to my blood pressure running low but the good thing is everything is well they didn't do a scan but they found my little baby's heartbeat with the doppler and it was a strong and healthy 152 bpm


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> What is your plan for this cycle Tella? Ok, I just learned something new "Embryo glue", done with IVF! Did you guys try that?

no I haven't even heard of that, pls give more info. where did you hear about it? will be very interesting to research abit.

this cycle and the next im still busy training with a personal trainer for the next warrior race so ttc is not really a priority. I still test with the CBFM to confirm O but other than that im just being healthy, drinking beetjuice every second day and also inofolic daily. Bd is so much more fun if you not stressing about getting enough bd in lol.

the final race is on the 30th nov so I will chat to my FS and see if he is willing to give me Femara to use with TI and hopefully my body will be at optimal pH and im gonna use the same antibiotics as I did when I got my bfp in apr hoping its a winning combination. 

do any of you ladies have any specific plans to try and catch that elusive eggy?


----------



## ProfWife

Plans to catch...hmmm...I've tried everything short of inserting a camera to guide the little guys it seems...lol

In all honesty we just brought back the OPKs, and I kept my vitamins/supplements, BBT, and tried going only every other day except during the fertile days. I should have O-ed last night or today. So, I guess we'll see. :)


----------



## LillyTame

EmbryoGlue - Well I stalk a couple ladies going through IVF and one just mentioned it to another and I thought of you. It was my 1st time hearing of it so I just googled it, but here is one site: https://www.vitrolife.com/Fertility/Products/G-SeriesTM-media/EmbryoGlue/ My understanding is that it's not really a glue...but a medium that makes the egg "heavy" and helps it implant.

Only thing we are doing this cycle is BD every other day and OPKs. I still have some softcups, I may use a few of those. I'm due to OV within the next week hopefully. That's if my cycle is the same as last cycle...ov cd 18, but the cycles before that were oc cd28 or so, so we'll see. :coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Ladies! How's it going for everyone?

AFM, My OPKs are getting darker, expecting a pos tonight or tomorrow :thumbup: We used a softcup today and hips up for a bit. We had planned on doing every other day but it just hasn't worked out that way...I think today was the 1st time in 4 days :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm firmly in the tww. Likely 7-8 dpo (depending on which software you ask). Hd noticeable cramping last night. Temp went up again, but that could be due to the time change and getting an extra hour of sleep. 

Had a beautiful dream where I got a positive last night. Decided against testing this morning. I'm going to wait for Tuesday or Wednesday to see what my temps do.


----------



## Tella

Profwife, your temps is looking great thou, fx for that dream to come true this cycle!

Lillytame, that embryo glue looks very interesting. Im scheduling an appointment with my fs tomorrow then I will ask at my appointment. Enjoy the nd hope you catch that eggy. 

Have you guys ever looked in ph levels affecting fertility? I have a hunch that is my cause of implantation failure.


----------



## Wytrease

Hope you ladies catch the egg. Good Luck Prowife I hope your dream comes true and you get your bfp this week. Yay for positive opk tomorrow & tella hope your fs can give you some answers. 
AFM I'm a lil over 12 weeks now so close to the 2nd trimester


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife, loving your chart, fx'd! 

Tella, that isn't something I've looked into except for at the very beginning...like I heard orgasm before sperm deposit helps ph to make a more sperm friendly environment, but I dont know about implantation. What's the fix for that?:shrug:

Wytrease, do you have a journal?


----------



## Lionchild

Tella, I haven't ever read anything about that. Tell me more&#8230;

Lilly, Yay for O!!!

Wy, glad you're almost into the second trimester!

Prof, we're TWW buddies!! I think I'm 8DPO based upon O symptoms. I'm going to POAS in the morning. I don't pee on OPKs anymore, so I'm dying to pee on something.


----------



## ProfWife

LOL! This was the first month all year I've used OPKs. I got my cheapie tests in the mail yesterday. Couldn't help myself from testing this afternoon. I knew it was WAY too early though. Still convinced myself I saw an extra line. Wishful thinking though.


----------



## Tella

Wytrease said:


> Hope you ladies catch the egg. Good Luck Prowife I hope your dream comes true and you get your bfp this week. Yay for positive opk tomorrow & tella hope your fs can give you some answers.
> AFM I'm a lil over 12 weeks now so close to the 2nd trimester

Thanks, i just spoke to them and im going on CD3 of next cycle for a scan and then i will start with Femara again. I contemplated going tomorrow and starting this month but i have a huge obstacle race on the end of the month so im thinking i must just stick to my plans and finish this off then i will start with Femara next cycle.

That why my ph levels should be up and i would also have been on the beet juice for a 6 weeks. So hopefully i will have healthy blood and circulation and have a forever bean.



LillyTame said:


> ProfWife, loving your chart, fx'd!
> 
> Tella, that isn't something I've looked into except for at the very beginning...like I heard orgasm before sperm deposit helps ph to make a more sperm friendly environment, but I dont know about implantation. What's the fix for that?:shrug:
> 
> Wytrease, do you have a journal?

Ive been reading up on it more and more and have spoken to some people in the medical field and they all recon if the uterine enviroment is to acidic it wont be prone to implantation. And it is also very well documented that when your body is acidic it is over worked as it has to work harder to defend your body against invaders. Alkaline is a far healthier state to be in, so im gonna try to get more alkaline. 

Atleast beet juice is nice to drink so i dont mind it, but i must say having it daily is a bit hectic but i will survive :) Its a great detox as well so cant do harm. 



Lionchild said:


> Tella, I haven't ever read anything about that. Tell me more
> 
> Lilly, Yay for O!!!
> 
> Wy, glad you're almost into the second trimester!
> 
> Prof, we're TWW buddies!! I think I'm 8DPO based upon O symptoms. I'm going to POAS in the morning. I don't pee on OPKs anymore, so I'm dying to pee on something.

Considering if your Cervical mucus is to acidic it will kill the spermies or atleast make it very difficult for them to reach there goal and now if the uterus is also acidic then it will be nearly impossible for them to reach the fallopian tubes and if they do the environment where they wait for the egg wil also be to acidic as the over all state of body is acidic when your pH is out of balance so it will also kill them there. So that will make it very hard to get pregnant without any spermies right and then the egg being so sensitive to environment also get effected by the pH.

There is studies being done on cancer patience that they over body state is normally acidic and it allows the cancel cells to thrive and multiply. Where as alkaline starts killing them.

Interesting read:
https://www.onlinecancerinfo.com/docs/diet/pHbalance.htm



ProfWife said:


> LOL! This was the first month all year I've used OPKs. I got my cheapie tests in the mail yesterday. Couldn't help myself from testing this afternoon. I knew it was WAY too early though. Still convinced myself I saw an extra line. Wishful thinking though.

It is VERY early still, i still love your chart and keeping everything crossed that todays dip was a implantation dip and that you will get that second jump in temps.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks, Tella. Time will tell. I was nauseous all morning, but the construction crew behind my classroom was burning a Diesel engine and we accidentally ruptured a sewage line. The smell was HORRIBLE.


----------



## Tella

Super excited to see that temp today!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

Oh no that must have been horrible to work with.


----------



## ProfWife

Temps are sort of stabilizing right now...not sure...trying to balance hope with the reality of the past 12 cycles of bfn only.


----------



## Akayj

ProWife good luck lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way!!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks. Could use prayers for feeling better...my digestive tract is NOT happy with me today. Bad taste in mouth and nauseous.


----------



## LillyTame

Hope you feel better soon ProfWife....or not! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

I think it was something I ate. Took some medicine (CAN'T have that going on when teaching!). Bad taste is still there though - no matter what I eat or drink. 

CM is still just sticky, and there isn't much...I'm starting to feel a bit doubtful.


----------



## Lionchild

I was nauseated all day too, Prof. Hmm I never have it. It would be way to early for pregnancy nausea, but it's still odd. I hope you feel better! :dust:

I got a BFN on Monday. I'll test on Thursday again.


----------



## ProfWife

I know it would be too early for morning sickness...but I do pray it's not a stomach bug! Too much to get done! :)


----------



## LillyTame

How are you today ProfWife?


----------



## ProfWife

Still a bit of an upset stomach (can't be the creamer...I opened a new bottle of it this morning). Been a bit hungrier than normal. Test this morning was still negative, but FF says I'm only 10 dpo. I have twingey cramps very briefly every so often.


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds promising! FXd! :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Hungry...lol...did I mention I'm hungry?! ;-) Seriously...had something to eat almost every 2 hours, still came home to have a snack and STILL hungry! I'll probably gnaw my own arm off at the chiropractor this evening!


----------



## Lionchild

FX for you Prof!!!


----------



## ProfWife

How are you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## Tella

Profwife, considering your temp rise today I think a bfp is in order in 2 days! Fxd I'm right!!!! All the symptoms sounds promising! Can't wait to see those 2 lines for both of you!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Prof! Have you tested?!

I decided to wait until tomorrow to test if no AF. I feel AF coming on.


----------



## Wytrease

Looking good Prowife Good Luck


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> How are you lovely ladies doing today?

I'm doing good....4dpo :coffee:


Wytrease, do you have a bump yet?!


----------



## Akayj

Prowife looking good!!! Can't wait to see an update!!!:dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Temps still holding...12dpo according to FF. This morning's test...BFN. As usual...no clue what is going on.


----------



## Lionchild

Hang in there Prof! You still have time!


----------



## Akayj

Pro what kind of test are you using? I always waited till one day after I was late you know just to make sure! That chart looks similar to mine when i got my +! Good luck we need some more BFPs!! :dust::dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Oh I hope it is, Akayj!

I'm using the cheapie midstream ones from early pregnancy tests.


----------



## ProfWife

Okay...question time...

I've been using the pregnancy tests as directed, but one had an evap line several hours after testing 2 days ago. I had another develop an evap as well this morning. In the past 13 months using a whole host of tests, I've never had evap lines. Do you think it is the brand or could I actually be testing incorrectly and the line just isn't showing up until it is fully dry (I take vitamins which cause urine to be highlighter yellow...TMI). Opinions?


----------



## Akayj

I say get a you know a pink dye one that first responses idk the lingo for it haha i forgot! I think that with temps like that you should be getting a hint of something. I never used them cheap ones I just waited for AF ( i know hard for most) but the first responses didn't let me down. Get you one and try and save the other one for when AF is officially late! Just my opinion! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Problem is that the two systems I use don't agree on when "late" would be. One says Sunday is AF day. The other says Tuesday. I mean, I guess I could wait for the longest one, but I'd really like to know earlier and get a blood test for the official confirmation. 

I still think my progesterone is lowish and would like to get that supplemented if I am pregnant.


----------



## LillyTame

I've only had one evap...it was just a sliver of a pink line, so I knew it was bad. But _I've_ not had any full on fat evaps. Are these evaps you are getting pink? I have seen someone do this on purpose (take a test when she knew she wasn't pos and then wait for an evap and it did) :shrug: If it were me, I'd go get a more expensive test!


----------



## ProfWife

These are full width. The control line is a purple-ish color. The line I'm seeing is a very, very faint purple. I'd always heard evaps should really be colorless.


----------



## ProfWife

BTW - awesome dip, Lillytame!


----------



## LillyTame

That sounds very promising! I heard the evaps were colorless too...but like I said...the one the girl "tried" to get was pink...she totally messed up my mind with that :wacko: :rofl: Judging by your last chart I would think your due for AF on Sunday.

I don't know what that dip means! :dohh: It happend on the day of my 1st pos OPK, but judging by OV pain and spottting, OV was the next day :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

Can you upload a pic?


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - it's caused by the estrogen surge right before ovulation. Perhaps it means you had a really good one this month!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LillyTame

Really? I always thought the dip was ON the day of OV :shrug: Yes, everything I read suggested the spotting (pink when I wiped for 24hrs) was a good sign that I had a healthy strong OV :happydance: And it's because of this that I'm thinking about NOT taking the Clomid next cycle...I seem to be ovulating just fine...it's our swimmers that need the help.


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Depends on the month. Some have it the day before, others day of. I think I've had it both ways before. Is your hubs on any supplements? My hubs was put on CoQ10 for lower than ideal morphology and mobility. After 3 months they saw a great level of improvement.

Here's the best of the pictures I could get. The top one was from Tuesday or Wednesday. The bottom was from this am. My camera is great for landscapes and distances, but not so wonderful for detailed closeups.
 



Attached Files:







P1080648sm.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LillyTame

OH didn't like the supplements I put him on..too big lol..it was fertilaid or something similiar for men, so he didn't finish that bottle. Maybe I can try to convince him to do CoQ10.

I definitely, clearly see something on the bottom test...seeing as how I see more on the 2nd than the 1st...that _could_ be a good sign of progression (thinking optimistically). Or it could _just_ be an evap...were those from the same batch? Seems weird that you would get two evaps, unless it's a faulty batch. You should buy another test from somewhere else and compare. IMO.


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah. I'll probably run down the street to the CVS and get some FRER if tomorrow's temp is still holding.

Perhaps I kept the test in for too long and got it too wet...

CoQ10 (we've used the WalMart and the CVS brands are fairly small gel caps). Hubs and I both take it. Between 120 and 200 (3 doses of 40 each day was our initial recommendation, but we couldn't find them. So we have just the 100 dose size and take it once a day.) I've heard that going over 200 per day for long term use can cause some liver enzymes to increase.


----------



## Akayj

I can't wait for tomorrow lol! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Now see, I've tried myself and for 2-3 days I had REALLY high energy but then I was SUPER sleepy! So I stopped taking it :shrug: Maybe I'll try again with him.

Can't wait till tomorrow! :happydance: FX'd! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm going to feel REALLY bad if I disappoint you two now! :)


----------



## LillyTame

lol NOOOOO! Don't even think that! *I'M *gonna feel bad for getting your hopes up! :dohh: That's why I'm trying to stay realistic about possible evaps! :wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

Hopefully that won't be an issue tomorrow :)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Prowife I will be stalking I hope you get that positive in the morning Good Luck to you as well Lilly I hope this is your month too


----------



## Lionchild

FX for you, Prof!! So excited!!!

Lilly, I used to regularly get what I thought was O spotting for years (between CD12-14). Once I started tracking my cycles, I found I wouldn't end up Oing for another week after spotting. Instead of it being a sign of the release of an egg, my doctor actually thought it was related to an estrogen imbalance. My body would try to O, be unsuccessful and then try again later. I never have gotten the spotting when I actually O. I O every month (aside from the occasional annovulatory cycle) but I am ready to try the Clomid if no BFP by January. I'm over the waiting and anything that might help me get pregnant (with a viable pregnancy) faster sounds freaking amazing right now. Just my thoughts. Maybe the Clomid will get you twins. :happydance: :happydance: Sorry, I'm all for twins at this point.

:witch: got me today. F&ck that [email protected]! DH and I had such awesome, lustful :sex: this past month, I was hoping we had made a baby from all that passion (which was missing all those months TTC). :haha:


----------



## Akayj

Prowife don't feel bad! I will feel bad if it's not a BFP, but it looks good from all the evidence lol.


----------



## Tella

Profwife, my bfp I only saw like 4hrs later and it was very very light at 13 dpo so im keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## ProfWife

98.09...temp is starting to drop...


----------



## Wytrease

Just remember it ain't over until the witch shows her ugly face I have my fingers crossed for you & I'm rooting for you


----------



## ProfWife

I know. But I'm incredibly doubtful right now. 

Granted, that is an adjusted temp. I temped at 5:25 and it was 98.06. I went right back to sleep until 8:40. At that point it was 98.74. I know that is because of how late it was and broken sleep. So, I actually adjusted and used the adjusted in my charts.

God is bigger than this. That I know. However, it appears this just wasn't our month. Or maybe it was a chemical that couldn't get rooted deeply enough. Either way...now we have to discuss whether or not we are going to tell his parents about our infertility on their visit in 2 weeks.


----------



## LillyTame

Even though I'm still holding on to hope for you I know how it is when YOU KNOW what's coming and just want to move on. So I just want to send you big hugs, thoughts and prayers :hugs:

BUT I have seen someone get a BIG drop the day before a BFP :winkwink: So as everyone says...not over...


----------



## Lionchild

Thinking about you, Profwife. Let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Akayj

Thinking of you prowife!! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Oh I know. 

I'm also being realistic. Got back in touch with the natural family planning lady I was working with. Her husband is a great doctor who wants to take a look at my charts and test results to see if he can help. He helped a friend of mind get pregnant twice...healthy children. Praying that can be my reality too.


----------



## Tella

Ahhhh Profwife, I really hope its just a late implanter as your temps being above cover line on 14dpo is a good sign if not pregnancy but atleast of decent progesterone levels.

Good luck with the in laws, its always hard to share that news. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Well, hubs just shared with me that his parents struggled for 2-3 years with him. His grandmother on Dad's side also struggled and had her kids all 5-6 years apart (didn't fall pregnant until she was 31, but had been married several years). I'm starting to wonder if it's just a family trend that we didn't really know about until now.

So far I haven't seen the witch, but it's not too unusual for her to be a day late. I'm beginning to wonder if it was a chemical potentially. However, I guess it's better not to dwell on that...


----------



## LillyTame

Your temp today...is that an adjusted temp too?


----------



## ProfWife

Nope. That was at 5:30. Oddly enough the same exact temp as the adjusted from yesterday.


----------



## LillyTame

Are you feeling crampy at all? Do you usually get a warning before AF starts? You are a strong lady! I would have tested again by now lol:blush:


----------



## ProfWife

Today is the only day I haven't tested for about 5 days. I don't always get many signs of AF. If I get cramps it is usually after AF started.

So far today, nada. I had the tiniest speck of pink in my cm yesterday when I checked. Today, lots more cm than I'm used to, almost like ewcm but not clear and a little stickier. I normally do go almost completely dry before AF. So I'm clueless.

Other than a sore throat, nothing seems out of the norm.


----------



## LillyTame

Quietly waiting to see what tomorrow brings :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

LOL :-D I love you ladies. Some of the best encouragement I ever get comes from you all. We've laughed and cried with each other. I only wish we could all meet in person. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I think that would be so wonderful! :hugs: You ladies definitely understand when no one else does and are there with so much support when I start to feel down! :hug:


----------



## ProfWife

Tested - Negative (only held for about 3 hours though)


----------



## LillyTame

:nope::dohh::growlmad: <<<<Me! I think if those weren't evaps it would show pos by now, right? :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Who knows. One of my sisters didn't get a positive hpt until she was almost 2 months pregnant. It came up only on blood tests and then on the ultrasound around 6-8 weeks they found a heartbeat.

Plus I tested around 5 pm. Went to the bathroom around 1:30/2 ish and then drank a good amount of water at open house due to this danged sore throat.


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, that's very true! I've heard a ton of stories like that...HPT not showing up but blood do. So we continue to wait for AF :coffee::haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Aaaand the pregnancy announcements keep rolling in....4th one in 7 days. 

I'm finding I'm getting less and less upset by them. I'm more ambivalent towards it all I guess.


----------



## LillyTame

4! :dohh: Is that on FB or just IRL?


----------



## ProfWife

Combination. The most recent was on FB (one of which is one of my former students!)


----------



## LillyTame

I guess I'm lucky in that not a lot of my friends are making babies lol I get one announcement maybe once or twice a year. But the hardest was probably from the old school friend who was on #9 and then #10! :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

10 KIDS!?! Good grief. Did she get started young or are there some multiples in there?

We have one cousin on #6 right now. (And she had to have medical interventions for #2 and #3 - twin boys.)


----------



## LillyTame

Nope! All singletons! I don't know when she started. I have one friend with 8...2 sets of twins though.


----------



## ProfWife

Geesh. Are they in HI, too? I think I need you to send me some water from their area!! Mine obviously ain't cutting it! :)


----------



## LillyTame

lol the couple with 8 are in Hawaii...the couple with 10 are in Cali.


----------



## ProfWife

Little to do on those islands? ;-)

Another evap...light purplish...if temp doesn't continue to drop tomorrow, I'll test with the FRER


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, if these are just evaps you need to throw all the rest out and never use them again!!! Are they store bought or internet cheapies?


----------



## ProfWife

Internet cheapies to never be used again. Likely going to complain to the company.

Temp back down in the 97 range again. AF is likely to appear today at some point.


----------



## LillyTame

:nope::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

It's okay. Means we could have an anniversary baby (our anniversary is this weekend, but we are celebrating in a few weeks over vacation).


----------



## Akayj

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wytrease

So sorry Prowife


----------



## ProfWife

Such has become life. Like I said in another thread....

The Lord gives...the Lord takes away...Blessed be the name of the Lord. It's all I can do anymore.


----------



## Tella

:hugs: profwife, your time will come! All of our times will come, we must just never give up. As long as we have hope we have a chance.

Lily, your temps are also looking good! Fx'd for you now!!!!

AFM CD10 so nothing happening here, just hoping for O on CD18/9.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks Tella, I do feel like giving up some times, but then I realize that with our situation doing nothing will definitely not help us get there any faster. :nope: 

My temps usually look awesome...I think the tell for me will be going past 12dpo. 10,11,12 are the days that it usually drops. I currently feel very "regular" :shrug: I get the occasional twinge in my boob or I get a slight feeling like AF is near and that's it. *sigh* I'd kill for some MS :haha:

One more hug for AF officially getting here, ProfWife :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Full flow today - CD1.

Lilly - Your chart really does look quite nice! :-D Sending prayers for your journey with a little one to officially begin soon! :-D

I got an appointment with the new doctor for tomorrow. Sadly it means I might miss part of our state final competition if we don't knock it out in 3 again. However, priorities...


----------



## LillyTame

And what kind of doc will this be?


----------



## ProfWife

He's a GP. However, his wife is a natural family planning trainer (as is he). He's the one who found endometriosis in one of my friends and helped her get pregnant twice with progesterone supplements. (My current fertility specialist won't even entertain the idea of progesterone supplements until AFTER a pregnancy is confirmed, even if it's lower than likely needed to sustain a pregnancy.)

I'm going to ask for bloodwork to double check the PCOS diagnosis since I'm not seeing the varying periods anymore really (only a few days and not the WIDE swings I had when I first went in). I'm starting to wonder if it really was only stress all along since I was so seethingly angry with hubs for several months for delaying our TTC plans. 

He's going to look at my NFP chart, my BBT charts, bloodwork and test results then we're going to make a plan to investigate further hormonal issues as needed, if needed.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, sounds good...hope you get a clear plan mapped out and maybe some answers too tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry, Prof :hugs: I hope you get your anniversary trip baby! FX! I also hope you get progesterone supplements. 

It's interesting, I always thought that was my problem (progesterone) given my short LP before I started daily B-complex (10-11days). They tested my progesterone levels immediately after I found out I was pregnant last time and my levels were excellent. :shrug: Now they think I could have a blood clotting disorder. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and tell her I want to go ahead and have the test done. She called and offered to do the test right after the last MC and I just couldn't get it together to call her back. It's time though. 

Tella- We O on the same CD. I'm CD 18/19 usually (you too Lilly, right?). I hope the next week passes quickly for you!

Lilly, :munch: with my FX!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Thanks Tella, I do feel like giving up some times, but then I realize that with our situation doing nothing will definitely not help us get there any faster. :nope:
> 
> My temps usually look awesome...I think the tell for me will be going past 12dpo. 10,11,12 are the days that it usually drops. I currently feel very "regular" :shrug: I get the occasional twinge in my boob or I get a slight feeling like AF is near and that's it. *sigh* I'd kill for some MS :haha:
> 
> One more hug for AF officially getting here, ProfWife :hugs:

I hope they looking extra good this month!!! We need to start seeing BFPs more often :hugs:



ProfWife said:


> He's a GP. However, his wife is a natural family planning trainer (as is he). He's the one who found endometriosis in one of my friends and helped her get pregnant twice with progesterone supplements. (My current fertility specialist won't even entertain the idea of progesterone supplements until AFTER a pregnancy is confirmed, even if it's lower than likely needed to sustain a pregnancy.)
> 
> I'm going to ask for bloodwork to double check the PCOS diagnosis since I'm not seeing the varying periods anymore really (only a few days and not the WIDE swings I had when I first went in). I'm starting to wonder if it really was only stress all along since I was so seethingly angry with hubs for several months for delaying our TTC plans.
> 
> He's going to look at my NFP chart, my BBT charts, bloodwork and test results then we're going to make a plan to investigate further hormonal issues as needed, if needed.

This sounds like a great appointment to do, fxd he can do his magic for you and get you that bfp as well. 

I have bought progesterone creame and used it one month and it worked but then i changed to BComplex and didnt use it to make sure the complex is doing its job and that has helped alot im back to my 13day LP instead of 12 with spotting leading up to.



Lionchild said:


> Sorry, Prof :hugs: I hope you get your anniversary trip baby! FX! I also hope you get progesterone supplements.
> 
> It's interesting, I always thought that was my problem (progesterone) given my short LP before I started daily B-complex (10-11days). They tested my progesterone levels immediately after I found out I was pregnant last time and my levels were excellent. :shrug: Now they think I could have a blood clotting disorder. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and tell her I want to go ahead and have the test done. She called and offered to do the test right after the last MC and I just couldn't get it together to call her back. It's time though.
> 
> Tella- We O on the same CD. I'm CD 18/19 usually (you too Lilly, right?). I hope the next week passes quickly for you!
> 
> Lilly, :munch: with my FX!!! :dust: :dust:

Thanks so much, i wish i could just bring it down but im reading now that a deficiency in Magnese can delay O and ive started taking magnese to lower my pH so hopefully it will help for both.


----------



## Lionchild

Interesting, Tella. Let me know if you see any changes in when you O after you've been taking it a while.


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Tella- We O on the same CD. I'm CD 18/19 usually (you too Lilly, right?). I hope the next week passes quickly for you!
> 
> Lilly, :munch: with my FX!!! :dust: :dust:

Mine bounce around a bit...when I started TTC (fresh off depo) it was around 18..then 19, then 21, then 27-30 for a few months! The last two months it's gone back to 19 and then 20 lol So we'll see if I do the same pattern again :dohh: I hope not, the 27-30 was a real drag!


----------



## Wytrease

Your chart is looking good Lilly I hope this is your month. Prowife I hope that specialist can help you out and help you get your bfp. Lionchild I hope this is your month. Tella I hope the supplements you are taking will work for you. 

Afm I just got to see the baby it was just moving all around I went for a renal ultrasound but my technician looked in on baby and tried to get a picture but baby wouldn't stop moving but my next ultrasound is my gender scan next month


----------



## Lionchild

That's awesome, Wy! How many weeks are you now? Do you have a hunch about the gender?


----------



## Lionchild

Lilly, I like that temp rise!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, so cute, Wytrease! Why did you need a renal u/s, is everything ok?


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild I'm 13+4 and I think it's a girl earlier in pregnancy I thought boy but now I'm thinking girl & Lilly yes everything is fine I had a really bad uti because I wasn't drinking any water because it made the morning sickness worst I know I should have been drinking water but I just couldn't stomach it


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, well glad things are ok, is your morning sickness getting better? I hear it gets better in 2nd tri


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Have you tested yet?? Your temps just keep rising! You might be next!

AFM...
Today's appointment went GREAT! He actually spent almost an hour going over my old charts, my previous tests and husband's analysis. Here's the executive summary:

1) Husband's analysis is "excellent" in his terms. He sees no reason to worry about male factor.

2) He is skeptical of my PCOS. He thinks there would be more issues and wider swings of the cycles.

3) He is concerned that my progesterone and estrogen are lower than the levels he recommends for his patients TTC.

So, for the next 3 months I'm on progesterone supplements the last 10 days of my cycle. He wants to try one month and see if there's any improvement in my brown bleeding. If there isn't, it's on to an ultrasound series during the next month (or likely January since we'll be out of town during the holidays) and bloodwork to rule out infections and check for PCOS again.

He, however, is convinced that with our timing, the fact that I do ovulate each month based on temps, and our SA, it's likely the progesterone supplements will solve the issues and that we'd be pregnant without needing Clomid.

Praying this is the answer that solves our issues!


----------



## LillyTame

I can read the relief in your words! :thumbup: Sounds like a very positive appt and I'm glad you have a proper plan...I'm excited for you! :hugs:

I tested last night and got a BFN :nope:...tomorrow (11dpo) is usually the day my temp drops, so we'll see what happens in the morning. :coffee: I'm not having any symptoms....the occasional breast soreness...that's it.


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for that temp to stay UP!!! :-D


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly yes the morning sickness has gotten better but I still have it at times & Prowife I'm glad you received good news at your appointment yesterday


----------



## Tella

Lionchild said:


> Interesting, Tella. Let me know if you see any changes in when you O after you've been taking it a while.

I sure will do, fxd it starts helping this cycle. As im starting with meds next cycle so wont know if it has actually helped.



LillyTame said:


> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Tella- We O on the same CD. I'm CD 18/19 usually (you too Lilly, right?). I hope the next week passes quickly for you!
> 
> Lilly, :munch: with my FX!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Mine bounce around a bit...when I started TTC (fresh off depo) it was around 18..then 19, then 21, then 27-30 for a few months! The last two months it's gone back to 19 and then 20 lol So we'll see if I do the same pattern again :dohh: I hope not, the 27-30 was a real drag!Click to expand...

Wake up!!! i want to see that temp!!!! Fx'd for another high one, looking at your previous charts it was a good temp for CD10, :happydance:



Wytrease said:


> Your chart is looking good Lilly I hope this is your month. Prowife I hope that specialist can help you out and help you get your bfp. Lionchild I hope this is your month. Tella I hope the supplements you are taking will work for you.
> 
> Afm I just got to see the baby it was just moving all around I went for a renal ultrasound but my technician looked in on baby and tried to get a picture but baby wouldn't stop moving but my next ultrasound is my gender scan next month

Aww that s great news! Cant wait for you to share your gender news. Any special plans on announcing the gender?



ProfWife said:


> Lilly - Have you tested yet?? Your temps just keep rising! You might be next!
> 
> AFM...
> Today's appointment went GREAT! He actually spent almost an hour going over my old charts, my previous tests and husband's analysis. Here's the executive summary:
> 
> 1) Husband's analysis is "excellent" in his terms. He sees no reason to worry about male factor.
> 
> 2) He is skeptical of my PCOS. He thinks there would be more issues and wider swings of the cycles.
> 
> 3) He is concerned that my progesterone and estrogen are lower than the levels he recommends for his patients TTC.
> 
> So, for the next 3 months I'm on progesterone supplements the last 10 days of my cycle. He wants to try one month and see if there's any improvement in my brown bleeding. If there isn't, it's on to an ultrasound series during the next month (or likely January since we'll be out of town during the holidays) and bloodwork to rule out infections and check for PCOS again.
> 
> He, however, is convinced that with our timing, the fact that I do ovulate each month based on temps, and our SA, it's likely the progesterone supplements will solve the issues and that we'd be pregnant without needing Clomid.
> 
> Praying this is the answer that solves our issues!

Im so glad you have had a great appointment with the Doc, and we pray that all you will need is the Progesterone and it will bring a bfp quickly. How do you know when to start and stop taking it? First test i assume before your stop it.


----------



## LillyTame

Morning ladies, so it looks as though my temp has survived another day! :thumbup: I'm afraid to get happy though...I'll have to see what tomorrow brings. I DID test and got a BFN.

Light cramping started last night and breast are sore on and off...that's it :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm supposed to start it 4 days after my peak cm (3 days after assumed ovulation). I'm supposed to take it for 10 days. If my period starts while I'm on it, I'm supposed to stop. If after 10 days I haven't started my period, I'm supposed to test. If negative, I'm supposed to call. 

Can't wait to hear all the updates from everyone else! :)


----------



## LillyTame

hmmm, that would be hard for me because I never get "peak" CM...but I've been right on point for when I ov. Is your body good with giving you EWCM?


----------



## ProfWife

Yup - every month a good 3 or so days of it.


----------



## LillyTame

Lucky! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Morning ladies, so it looks as though my temp has survived another day! :thumbup: I'm afraid to get happy though...I'll have to see what tomorrow brings. I DID test and got a BFN.
> 
> Light cramping started last night and breast are sore on and off...that's it :coffee:

Im keeping faith for this one, a BFN on 11DPO is very common, my 13dpo bfp was very very light only saw it 4hrs later when it dried. So im still holding out for this one.

Fx;d for todays temp!!!!



ProfWife said:


> I'm supposed to start it 4 days after my peak cm (3 days after assumed ovulation). I'm supposed to take it for 10 days. If my period starts while I'm on it, I'm supposed to stop. If after 10 days I haven't started my period, I'm supposed to test. If negative, I'm supposed to call.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all the updates from everyone else! :)

Thats very lucky that you get it so constant, i only get mine a day in advance and not much either. Wish i did as it would help with the guess work. But my estrogen surge is very short, even on the CBFM i only get 2 highs most cycles where most girls will get 5 days :growlmad: silly body not helping me much!!!

WOW thats long to test. Will you test around 14DPO or just wait it out. I never got a period on progesterone, only once i stopped it.


----------



## ProfWife

I have a poor will in those things. I only have one FRER right now, and I'm not intending on getting any others right now. We will see though.


----------



## Akayj

Hey guys how is everyone! Im stalking waiting on Lillys temp lol!:haha: Prowife Im glad that you have a good plan in place and feel confident in the plan.


----------



## LillyTame

You sound like me ProfWife, only really I haven't tested since 10dpo is because I used all my IC's and my last FRER...all that is left is one digi. :coffee:


----------



## Wytrease

Looking good l hope this it for you. I couldn't wait I peed on a opk before I tested lol


----------



## LillyTame

I've done that before too! :haha: It's the cramping that's keeping me from testing again...and not wanting to see another BFN...I've seen at least 7 if we count the FRERs, IC's and OPKs!:dohh:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame looking good!


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Isn't this your longest LP in a while?! Even if this isn't "It" (although your temps look awesome!), that's a great sign for you overall!

Did FF give you the triphasic alert?


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking that too ProfWife - good sign that my LP might be getting longer....it will be officially the longest if I don't start spotting tonight....last cycle I start spotting the evening of 12dpo

I usually log onto FF on my phone and I haven't noticed any alerts...I'll log on via the comp and see if it says anything.


----------



## LillyTame

Nope, not triphasic


----------



## Tella

Lily 8m loving your temp!!! I truely hope theres no spotting and a bfp soon!!!! When are you planning to test? I would rather get a frer than use the digi, they not so sensitive. 

Triphasic is not a guarantee anyway. I didn't have one either. Fxd for a nice temp today!!! But a 12 day lp is getting better!!! So which ever way it goes there are good things from the cycle.


----------



## LillyTame

I will test tomorrow morning. 8pm and no spotting yet :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Triphasic certainly isn't required...but I think yours actually is, even if FF didn't alert it.

Praying the temps stay up!!


----------



## LillyTame

So drop to coverline and neg test, just waiting for AF to start :coffee: Guess the good news is my LP has gotten a tad bit longer :thumbup:

I'm still debating if I wanna take the clomid next cycle or not...A. I think I ov fine, based on ALL signs and tests B. I feel like I need to give my body a little bit more time to adjust being off depo...it seems to be straightening things out...like when I ov and apparently the length of my LP. I'm thinking when I have 3 consecutive consistent cycles I'll take the clomid....maybe lol I may get anxious and take it before then.


----------



## ProfWife

Except that the Clomid might have been what lengthened your LP a bit. Maybe talk to the doc about alternating cycles?


----------



## LillyTame

Nope, I havent taken any yet! I was supposed to take it this cycle but it arrived too late.


----------



## ProfWife

Ooooh...gotcha! In that case, maybe waiting another month wouldn't be bad if you're finally starting to level off.


----------



## LillyTame

Spotting has begun...I wonder if it will turn into a full flow tonight or tomorrow. :coffee:

Decided to go ahead with the clomid for one cycle...maybe I'll get two awesome eggs instead of one and that will help increase our chances :shrug:


----------



## Tella

Lilly, stupid :witch: hoping she will stay away after the cycle and that clomid will be your magic cocktail! 

Afm, I got my first High on my CBFM this morning. So I should o by cd 19 hopefully 18 if im lucky! Lots of bd for the next 5 days :sex:


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck Tella! :dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Sorry the witch got you Lilly the clomid will give you two great eggs that results in two beautiful babies once you start & good luck on the bd'ing Tella


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Good luck Tella! :dust:

Thanks, fx'd we have enough spermies in place this cycle and that we have a healthy eggy that wants to stay with us for the next 9 months.

Have you decided to take the clomid?



Wytrease said:


> Sorry the witch got you Lilly the clomid will give you two great eggs that results in two beautiful babies once you start & good luck on the bd'ing Tella

Thanks so much!!!!

AFM > WOW is all i can say, something that im drinking this month has made a HUGE difference in my cycle. O has been around days 19-21 since the MC however this month i got my first High on my CBFM on CD 15, So i was thinking O around 19 wow i couldnt have been more wrong, i got a Peak on CD16 - Say what????? And i had hectic O cramps last night so im definitely sure i Od last night making my 1dpo but FF takes second day of Peak as O day. I actually Od on CD16, its insane!!!! but im sooooo excited, i seriously doubt that im gonna start with Femara and rather see if next month i get a similiar O day. It will be soooo amazing if my body actually is getting what it longed for all this time and now im having a fair chance each month :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

I have decided to take the Clomid...and this will be our last cycle TTC...if this isn't our cycle we will go to NTNP until a year or so when we move back to the mainland and can start IUIs.


----------



## Tella

Awww lilly I truely hope and pray that you dont need to wait so long! Hope the clomid will do its job or that you get a natural surprise!!! :hug:


----------



## Tella

Hows things going with you girls?

Im just hanging around in the horrible 2WW :dohh: wish things could happen quicker. 2weeks feel so looooong!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh Tella, the 1st week sucks so bad of the 2ww because you KNOW it's too early to test! lol

AFM, I took my 1st dose of clomid last night :thumbup: And made OH make an appt with his doc to see if he can get a urology referral to see if there isn't some reason that is count and motility are low.


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, Tella!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I hope the TWW doesn't drag on too much for you.

Lilly, it's good that you're being proactive with OHs :spermy: issues.


----------



## ProfWife

Sitting on CD11 for me. OPK was negative today. So, just waiting for the fertility window to open...


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Prof! I hope you O soon! 

Rooting for all of us to get our December BFPs!!


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Oh Tella, the 1st week sucks so bad of the 2ww because you KNOW it's too early to test! lol
> 
> AFM, I took my 1st dose of clomid last night :thumbup: And made OH make an appt with his doc to see if he can get a urology referral to see if there isn't some reason that is count and motility are low.

Almost done with the clomid then just pray for great growth and 2 healthy eggies. Are you going back for monitoring?

Its great that hubby is doing his bit to try and get things up from his side. Fx'd its a quick fix that will be able to help those numbers up.



Lionchild said:


> Good luck, Tella!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I hope the TWW doesn't drag on too much for you.
> 
> Lilly, it's good that you're being proactive with OHs :spermy: issues.

Thanks so much!!!! Where you now in your cycle?



ProfWife said:


> Sitting on CD11 for me. OPK was negative today. So, just waiting for the fertility window to open...

I see you got your + yesterday, that means a eggy today :happydance: Hope you guys have managed to work in a decent amount of BD this last few days :winkwink: Fx'd that eggy gets fertilized and is in it for the long run!!!!

AFM >7 DPO so smack in the middle of this TWW. However i only have to wait 4days till i test. Fxd i get a second line on Friday!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I've had a positive yesterday and today. We've been able to get to "work" all but one night that his family has been here, in spite of it being much later than normal.

I'll start the progesterone in about 3 days. We're going to be on vacation part of that time, so pray for good coolers and a mini fridge at the hotel so the supplements stay at the right temp! I'm praying this is it...I have felt pretty good, my temps have been a little weird, but who knows...

Tella...good luck with your stage, too!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Lilly, it's good that you're being proactive with OHs :spermy: issues.

Thank you Lionchild! You just reminded me that OH's appt is today!:dohh: I bet he forgot too! I will send him a text!



Tella said:


> Almost done with the clomid then just pray for great growth and 2 healthy eggies. Are you going back for monitoring?

Nope, not monitoring. She said if we got as far as needing injectables or the IUI then they would monitor.



ProfWife said:


> I've had a positive yesterday and today. We've been able to get to "work" all but one night that his family has been here, in spite of it being much later than normal.
> 
> I'll start the progesterone in about 3 days. We're going to be on vacation part of that time, so pray for good coolers and a mini fridge at the hotel so the supplements stay at the right temp! I'm praying this is it...I have felt pretty good, my temps have been a little weird, but who knows...
> 
> Tella...good luck with your stage, too!

FX'd! :dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> I've had a positive yesterday and today. We've been able to get to "work" all but one night that his family has been here, in spite of it being much later than normal.
> 
> I'll start the progesterone in about 3 days. We're going to be on vacation part of that time, so pray for good coolers and a mini fridge at the hotel so the supplements stay at the right temp! I'm praying this is it...I have felt pretty good, my temps have been a little weird, but who knows...
> 
> Tella...good luck with your stage, too!

As long as those spermies got deposited, thats all that counts!!! Fxd the change up is what you needed to catch that eggy.

Good luck with the progesterone, are you doing vaginally or injections?

Thanks girl, i starting to get down about what if its yet another BFN like always.



LillyTame said:


> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Lilly, it's good that you're being proactive with OHs :spermy: issues.
> 
> Thank you Lionchild! You just reminded me that OH's appt is today!:dohh: I bet he forgot too! I will send him a text!
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Almost done with the clomid then just pray for great growth and 2 healthy eggies. Are you going back for monitoring?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not monitoring. She said if we got as far as needing injectables or the IUI then they would monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> I've had a positive yesterday and today. We've been able to get to "work" all but one night that his family has been here, in spite of it being much later than normal.
> 
> I'll start the progesterone in about 3 days. We're going to be on vacation part of that time, so pray for good coolers and a mini fridge at the hotel so the supplements stay at the right temp! I'm praying this is it...I have felt pretty good, my temps have been a little weird, but who knows...
> 
> Tella...good luck with your stage, too!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd! :dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Oh ok that makes it atleast easier than having to go for prods every few days. My FS is luckily not a fan of over scanning either, like in ART most of the other girls i encountered had a scan every second or third day of stimming and i only had one on CD12 checking for size and then trigger, which also saves of the ridiculous costs involved with ART.

If i do end up going for Femara next cycle (which i doubt) i will also not be doing any monitoring.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm doing a compounded bio identical suppository. My doc likes to save injections for the pregnant women unless absolutely necessary. I'm on a three month stint with the supplements before we start to investigate further.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm glad you got progesterone, Prof! I hope you catch that egg!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> I'm doing a compounded bio identical suppository. My doc likes to save injections for the pregnant women unless absolutely necessary. I'm on a three month stint with the supplements before we start to investigate further.

The injections are horrible!!!!! The suppository isnt fun either but i rather deal with the goo than the jabbing myself in the but everyday.

Fxd you dont need anthing more than that!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I think he does weekly rather than daily injections, but I could be wrong (and I am NOT driving 45 minutes a day every day for 40 weeks...he can give me syringes and a target! LOL).

Starting those tomorrow.

Since you've used them, is it okay to insert them directly after BD? We're going to be on vacation and I'm NOT going to miss romance with hubs ;-)

And how far in do they need to be inserted? All the way up next to the cervix?


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> I think he does weekly rather than daily injections, but I could be wrong (and I am NOT driving 45 minutes a day every day for 40 weeks...he can give me syringes and a target! LOL).
> 
> Starting those tomorrow.
> 
> Since you've used them, is it okay to insert them directly after BD? We're going to be on vacation and I'm NOT going to miss romance with hubs ;-)
> 
> And how far in do they need to be inserted? All the way up next to the cervix?

You will only do them till 12 weeks max as the placenta takes over from then and produces the progesterone so no need for supplementation. 

Yes its perfectly fine, do you use them at night? I found it to be the best as it stays in. The progesterone is in peanut oil and when the pill dissolves it makes a gooey mess in your underwear so i suggest you take some pantyliners with you to protect your underwear. But dont worry about the goo, its perfectly normal and the progesterone gets absorbed super quickly so dont stress that its coming out.

You have to insert them all the way up yes otherwise they will come out. Are you using Cyclogest?


----------



## ProfWife

There was no name. Just compounded progesterone. Looks like little bullets.

Thanks for the info. I brought along my stash of liners just in case.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all Americans here! I'm incredibly thankful for each of my ladies in this thread. Would feel all alone if it weren't for you!


----------



## Tella

I had 2 types, a round ball and the other looked like a enema :haha:

Happy Thanksgiving guys! Like you say Profwife always thankful for all these amazing ladies :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Stalking you, ProWife :munch:

Tella, I know you got a BFN and a temp drop, but still holding on to BFP thoughts for you! :thumbup: Hope you enjoy your day and it takes this TTC non-sense off your mind. :hugs:

AFM, I think we start scheduled BDing this weekend (every other day or two) :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly, stalk away! Just pray as you stalk. 

Progesterone isn't as bad as I thought it would be for gross factor. Definitely causing some extra heartburn though!


----------



## Tella

Prof, looks like the progesterone is doing your temps good! Great sign as it means it's absorbing well. 

Fxd you will only need one cycle of progesterone to bring you your bfp!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I know! I've never spiked up so quickly. 

Praying this is it.


----------



## LillyTame

Where are we, ladies?

AFM, did the clomid this cycle...should be ovulating this week...OPKs are still pretty bland and I'm scheduled for my after OV blood work on Monday :shrug: I was reading that they like it 5-8 days after OV...I feel like I'm running out of time :nope: But if I haven't ovulated by Friday I'll call and let them know to see if they just want me to do it a different day.

We have been really bad with BD...the 1st day we didn't do it, but did it the next day....and then same for yesterday...was supposed to BD, but didn't...hopefully will tonight, but the further we get out in the week the more tired we are after work *sigh* Ladies, I'm not feeling too hopeful this cycle :nope:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm not either. Even with the progesterone, my temps are already starting to fall.

To add to that, one of my former students and his wife had their first today. They've been married 18 months. (Husband and I have been TRYING to conceive for 14 months - married for 6 years!) So hard not to be jealous right now...


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> Where are we, ladies?
> 
> AFM, did the clomid this cycle...should be ovulating this week...OPKs are still pretty bland and I'm scheduled for my after OV blood work on Monday :shrug: I was reading that they like it 5-8 days after OV...I feel like I'm running out of time :nope: But if I haven't ovulated by Friday I'll call and let them know to see if they just want me to do it a different day.
> 
> We have been really bad with BD...the 1st day we didn't do it, but did it the next day....and then same for yesterday...was supposed to BD, but didn't...hopefully will tonight, but the further we get out in the week the more tired we are after work *sigh* Ladies, I'm not feeling too hopeful this cycle :nope:

That is such a bummer, have you used Clomid before that you know on which day it makes you O? Clomid never worked for me even went up to 100mg and nothing. But on Femara i Od everytime on CD13 like clock work.

Im taking Femara this month to help O but just with TI. Im 3 days down 2 to go but holy cow i get bad hot flushes on it.

Hope you managed to get enough BD in!!!! Gonna make sure i do get next week!



ProfWife said:


> I'm not either. Even with the progesterone, my temps are already starting to fall.
> 
> To add to that, one of my former students and his wife had their first today. They've been married 18 months. (Husband and I have been TRYING to conceive for 14 months - married for 6 years!) So hard not to be jealous right now...

It might just be your bodys why of adjusting to it. Your temps are still well above the coverline which is great! Im also gonna use progesterone sups this month but i only think 1 tablet a day. As i will still O normally so will produce Progesterone as well. But like you im only gonna start 3 days after O.

AFM > Im in this tedious what for O, spotting is almost over so the :sex: can begin :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

I started 3 days after as well. Temps are in a downward trend. Pretty sure I'm out. :-/


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> I started 3 days after as well. Temps are in a downward trend. Pretty sure I'm out. :-/

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry, still keeping hope for you thou!!!

That elusive bfp will come, we must just not give up!


----------



## LillyTame

No, haven't taken the Clomid before but got my pos OPK last night, so I'm on time for my usual (over the last few months anyway) OV date of CD-20-23 :thumbup: My opk went from zip on wedneday to a little color thursday at lunch, then by dinner positive! Crazy! :wacko: 

We did DTD Wednesday, but because OH has a low count we only do every other day...so today is the day! We tried this morning but he was just too stuck in his head!:dohh: We'll try again after work, but I really wanted his morning swimmers...judging by his tests, the morning swimmers are more and better swimmers. Oh well, take what we can get now lol


----------



## Tella

Hope you managed to bd some more before O. Strange that you O on the same day as normal, to me that means its not working for you. Maybe ask you FS for femara, so many ppl have better success with it.

Afm, strangely im still spotting every now and then. Oh well the bd train has started :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Get to work! 

My temp has rebounded from yesterday. I thought I saw a VERY faint line on a blue HPT, but it could just be the test area (evap). I'm on the last day of progesterone. 

What hubs has convinced me to do is go ahead and take an extra supplement on Sunday from next month's and test again on Monday. Since I had that huge drop yesterday, we're hoping it was implantation and that we'll get a clear test by then. Otherwise, I guess I'll take the last supplement tomorrow night and then wait for AF.


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Prowife I have my fingers crossed for you & Good Luck Lilly I hope you bd enough to catch that egg & Good Luck Tella to you as well for this cycle

AFM I'm now 17 weeks I went for a early gender ultrasound but baby wouldn't cooperate my next ultrasound is on the 23rd and I also can feel baby kick more I started feeling flutters around 13weeks I still haven't bought anything yet but a couple cases of pampers


----------



## LillyTame

Tella said:


> Hope you managed to bd some more before O. Strange that you O on the same day as normal, to me that means its not working for you. Maybe ask you FS for femara, so many ppl have better success with it.
> 
> Afm, strangely im still spotting every now and then. Oh well the bd train has started :haha:

We did get our BD session in! :happydance: We'll try again tomorrow too. I think I'll mention that to my doc (same OV day as usual) and see what she thinks. I have an appt with her on the 17th. This will be my first time meeting with this doctor in person. My other doctor transferred to somewhere else right after our last appt, so this one is taking over for her.

Hmmm, I wonder why you are spotting. 




ProfWife said:


> My temp has rebounded from yesterday. I thought I saw a VERY faint line on a blue HPT, but it could just be the test area (evap). I'm on the last day of progesterone.

Seriously? You should know by now that you can't tease us with even an evap without a pic! :haha: Do you think you'll test again or just wait for AF?




Wytrease said:


> AFM I'm now 17 weeks I went for a early gender ultrasound but baby wouldn't cooperate my next ultrasound is on the 23rd and I also can feel baby kick more I started feeling flutters around 13weeks I still haven't bought anything yet but a couple cases of pampers

Wow, you are close to half way there! :happydance: How exciting! I said when I get pregnant I'm just gonna put mostly pampers on my registries lol


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> Get to work!
> 
> My temp has rebounded from yesterday. I thought I saw a VERY faint line on a blue HPT, but it could just be the test area (evap). I'm on the last day of progesterone.
> 
> What hubs has convinced me to do is go ahead and take an extra supplement on Sunday from next month's and test again on Monday. Since I had that huge drop yesterday, we're hoping it was implantation and that we'll get a clear test by then. Otherwise, I guess I'll take the last supplement tomorrow night and then wait for AF.

pls pls pls don't stop the progesterone till you know for for certain that you out. If you have progesterone deficiency and you stop now bean wont have enough time to implant and will come loose. 

With the low dosage you on, you will be AF within a day or 2 of stopping it so wont cause a big disruption if you just take it a day or 2 longer. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah. That is why I went ahead and ordered the refill. If I am not convinced by Monday, I'll call my doc for a blood test. He could call that in to my lab and I could get it done on Monday on the way home from school.

I unfortunately tossed it after hubs said he couldn't see what I thought I saw. Trash has already been taken out. I promise, if it's not a clear negative tomorrow I will post a pic for you. 

Hope you ladies have a sticky soon, toon!

Wytrease - I dream about feeling those flutters!! I'm absolutely living vicariously through you right now.


Oh...ladies...please keep my friend Steph in prayers. She found out their little boy (she's about 25 weeks) has Trisomy 18. He will likely be a premie and stillborn. They are devestated. Even if he survives birth, it's a 90% death rate before the 1st birthday.


----------



## LillyTame

:cry:Awww, I'm so sorry to hear that, sending many prayers their way.

How is the other little boy doing? I remember you posted a link some time back, I _think_ he had a heart condition. My memory sucks lol


----------



## ProfWife

He's still in the hospital. He actually was sent back to intensive care this week (he was in the cardiac step-down). He is currently on the Berlin heart...basically the machine is pumping his blood for him. He was actually playing and babbling like a normal healthy 7-8 month old would. He just cut his first tooth last week, and 3 more on budding through. 

They are waiting on a miracle heart transplant. It is the only way he will survive.


----------



## LillyTame

awww sorry to hear that, but glad to hearhe is striving. This is a hard situation because another little soul has to pass for him to get his miracle. They are still in my prayers


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife I will be praying for both babies & I pray that you will get your bfp and be feeling flutters of your own very soon


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - That is the difficulty they are having. They are praying for a miracle heart to save their son, but in order to get that, someone else has to lose their child. I can't even imagine the difficult decision that would be.


----------



## Tella

Prof, so sorry to hear about those two babies. It truely is a very sad situation. Will keep them in my prayers as well. 

Your temps are great for 12dpo if you look at your previous chart, im keeping everything crossed for a bfp for you this cycle!

LillyTame, I hope you get your crosshairs soon. In the Meantime enjoy the bd as long as you can. 

Wytrease, Your scan is coming quickly hey? Hope you gonna share a pic with us :D

Afm, im still strangely spotting? Hope it stops soon.


----------



## ProfWife

Okay - I'm thinking EVAP, but my temp went through the roof today!

Opinions?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test206468


----------



## Tella

No no no evap thats a bfp jump that!!!!!! Pls test, im sitting on my chairs edge here hoping for a +on the chart. Gonna be popping in every 5 mins to check!


----------



## Tella

Oh sorry only saw the link now, I think you gonna see a line nicely tomorrow. Keep with the progesterone for one more day.


----------



## ProfWife

I put an email out to my doctor's wife to get their opinion, too.


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife I'm loving the temps hopefully the test will reflect those awesome high temps soon but with the naked eye I couldn't see anything but when I inverted it I think I saw a line I hope this is it for you a bfp would be a awesome Christmas gift for you


----------



## Tella

did you take the progesterone today? any feedback from you doctors wife? if that was implantation dip yesterday then today is to quick for enough hcg to show in test. they say 48 hrs to show on hpt. fxd


----------



## LillyTame

I didn't see anything :shrug: But I'm loving that temp! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ProfWife, how you feeling? What's going on? I see the dip, but it's still way above coverline. AF due tomorrow?


----------



## Tella

Keeping everything crossed for a bfp for you! I see you temp yesterday is a circle? Did you get up early?


----------



## Tella

Lilly therr is no doubt that you have o'd :happydance:

Fxd you caught that eggy amd its deviding like it should and traveling to its new home :winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Circle because I didn't sleep well at all and got up multiple times in the morning.

Temp fell from the high spike (no clue what THAT was). FRER this morning was negative. Doc said in spite of the progesterone I should still start my period...however I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant at this point. So I'm going to stop using the suppositories and wait for next month I guess...


----------



## Tella

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: 
Im so sorry, that looked so promising!!!! Uggg temps are evil, i hated temping as i always read to much into them.

I must say however the longer i took my progesterone the longer my AF took to come. I even used it one medicated cycle because i wanted a AF free weekend so continued it till 16dpo and only got AF on 18dpo.


----------



## LillyTame

:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry, ProfWife. Another cycle :nope: Ladies, I've said this before...but I'm so tired of TTC...I'm 75% sure this is going to be my last cycle...then NTNP till after our wedding next year. I tried NTNP once or twice, but once you know so much it's hard to quit! lmao But I think I'll hide the OPKs and thermometer away this time.


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - hubs had to hide my stuff from me when we took the break.

I think I may not temp this cycle. 

I'm just praying AF comes soon. My next o prediction is for Christmas. Perhaps we will have our miracle conceived then...


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: ProfWife...I've been stalking, praying I wouldn't see that new start date :nope: Same plan as last cycle?


----------



## ProfWife

Unless doc changes it. I think I'm going to ask for an ultrasound when I go in next Friday as I would be close enough to the fertile window to see if we might have a good shot. Also may ask if they can run tests to make sure I don't have hostile mucus going on. Not sure. 

I'm just so frustrated by the whole thing right now.


----------



## LillyTame

I understand :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls. Just checking in to see how you all doing :kiss:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Tella :wave: 9dpo and BFN for me. Juuuust waiting :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly, are you taking anything? Temps look great.

I'm CD5. So far, no brown tail end bleeding. If the progesterone solved that...I'm going to be so thrilled as it may actually mean I end up with a little one soon. Normally by now I'd have brown spotting.

We have 3 school days left...and it cannot end fast enough!


----------



## LillyTame

Just that clomid CD5-9 and it's made me soooo hot! I think that's why my temps are up there. :shrug: My 5dpo progesterone was 28 :thumbup: HCG test tomorrow and doc appt.

I got B's in two of my 3 classes.....my last final is today..Philosophy :argh: I hate this class! If I get out of it with a D I'll kiss the ground!! I should be studying now but can't stay focused.:nope:


----------



## Tella

Lily, 9dpo os still very early! Clomid and Femara both Give me hot flushes but the nice high temps are from your wonderful progesterone count! Fxd for tomorrow beta! 

Well done with your exams. I can only imagine that's a tough class and paper.

Prof, cd5 and not spotting is great! The progesterone might have started balancing your estrogen as its estrogen job now to stop spotting, low estrogen causes spotting pre O. Not to long till the end and a well deserved holiday!

Afm, literally stayed the tww. Plan on testing around 12dpo, fingers crossed that everything we did now help to bring our bfp before the end of this year.


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - I would love to celebrate a pre New Year's BFP with/for you!

I have a little spotting this afternoon... but one-two days is considered normal.

Praying that the progesterone really did help and that this cycle could be IT. I feel positive about this cycle...just overall...still going to ask the doc to take a closer look to see if there are any follicles or anything promising this cycle.


----------



## Tella

Ask your doc for a scan around cd 11 or 12 then you will be able to see how your follicles are looking.

Lilly, fxd your temps hold out on you. They still nice and high :thumbup:

Afm, just hanging in there tick tock tick tock


----------



## ProfWife

I'll be out of town those days. Started using the ClearBlue advanced digital opk yesterday...got a flashing smiley today. Not sure if I trust this thing.


----------



## Tella

Did you do a normal opk with it?


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> I'll be out of town those days. Started using the ClearBlue advanced digital opk yesterday...got a flashing smiley today. Not sure if I trust this thing.

I used these and loved them! They worked for me :)! I also used just the reg clearblue OPK too.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow Akayj...single digits now - 9 weeks to go! :cloud9: That seemed so fast!


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Wow Akayj...single digits now - 9 weeks to go! :cloud9: That seemed so fast!

OMG I know. Eeekk


----------



## ProfWife

No. Just this one. I didn't feel like having to test so many times.

I think I caused the issue though...I took it the afternoon of CD6, with a blank circle result. This am I got the flashing smiley. I think the two times of day confused it. We will see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## Akayj

No I did it two times a day. Flashy means ur gearing up. Solid means it's there. I'm sure you know lol. But I did it am and pm.


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Wow Akayj...single digits now - 9 weeks to go! :cloud9: That seemed so fast!

Ur chart looks good. Are you feeling good about it?


----------



## ProfWife

Got a solid smiley today. I'm getting a traditional double line test this afternoon on my way home from school to verify. Tomorrow is my doctor's appointment...I'm going to see if he will do an ultrasound to verify, too.


----------



## Tella

Great thing is you temp as well, so will definitely know of you have od tomorrow lile the opk is saying.

Lilly, one thing is for sure. You dont have any progesterone level problems. Your temps are nice and high and very stable. Wish it would stay up there now for a whole 9 months. 

Akayj, I can only imagine the last few weeks are so exciting as you gonna meet this little person soon.


----------



## LillyTame

Temp drop today, right on schedule, from 98.75 to 98.04...moving on. :coffee:

I will be NTNP and working on my wedding planning and losing weight :thumbup:

In a way it's a relief to be focusing on something else, but I'm sad that a year in and not even a decent evap :roll:


----------



## Tella

So sorry Lilly :hugs: NTNP is really nice after all the stress, it helps to recuperate and get energy for all of it again. And you also get back the intimacy in bd. My bfp was on a ntnp cycle :dohh: but it's hard to do it again LOL


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - So sorry that it wasn't your month. Wish it had turned out differently.

AFM - I got a new Advanced Digital Test as I was sure that the one time I tested in the afternoon screwed it up. Tested on Saturday and it was negative. I tested with a regular dip test and it was close but negative still. The next morning - no flashing...just a solid smiley. Dip test = strong positive. Tested again this morning, still positive clearly. 

I am now just waiting for my temp to shift so I can figure out how much progesterone to take with me on our trip to see his family and so I can calculate when to get my blood test done while we're away.

Tella - what's up with you? :)


----------



## Tella

Im just waiting my tww out here. Only a few more Days to go yay! !!! It sounds like you can go with those test results. Fxd for temp shift amd lots of bd before then :winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Woot! AND the hospital in his hometown takes my insurance (the next closest is an hour away). It's been a good day. :)

Hope your TWW ends on a POSITIVE note for Christmas! :)


----------



## Wytrease

How are you ladies doing? I hope both of you get your bro soon. 

And I went in for anatomy scan and all is well with my little one but he or she didn't want to show us the good stuff hopefully at the next appointment baby will cooperate.


----------



## ProfWife

Ah...a modest one, eh? A friend of mine had 3 or 4 scans before the goods were shown. She ended up drinking a coke about 30 minutes before the scan to help what turned out to be him be a little more active. :)


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> How are you ladies doing? I hope both of you get your bro soon.
> 
> And I went in for anatomy scan and all is well with my little one but he or she didn't want to show us the good stuff hopefully at the next appointment baby will cooperate.

I felt so lucky when my boy showed the goods. I read a lot of girls didn't get to see the first time! Hope for the good stuff next time.


----------



## ProfWife

Merry Christmas to us...a vandal threw a brick through our sliding glass door (our own brick! It was from our fire pit!). Thank God, no one came into the home and the police got here very quickly to make sure there was no one outside. Our neighbors were amazing (still awake!) and came over to our aid with getting the patio swept up and offering us plywood. Not exactly a good night...


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, I never understood why vandals destroy _other_ peoples property for no reason! :shrug: Like when people rob someone's home....why destroy everything? Why not just take what you want?! Anyway, I'm babbling...I'm sorry to hear this happened to you, hun, but glad you are safe :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

WOW what jerks! I always think that maybe its someone who don't know how hard people work for the things they have! 
Hope the rest of your Christmas goes better!


----------



## Tella

Sorry to hear that Prof :hugs:

Keeping everything crossed for all of us. 

Merry Christmas to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## Wytrease

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## LillyTame

Checking in on our last two survivors (me and Lionchild are in NTNP land so we don't count):haha: Tella & ProfWife how are things going?


----------



## ProfWife

My chart is looking good. I am so surprised as I didn't take the progesterone last night due to this morning's blood test...my temp went through the roof! I'm praying it stays reasonably high. Back on progesterone for the next 7 days. 

I'm feeling optimistic although I don't know why. Nothing is really different this go around.

What about you ladies?


----------



## LillyTame

I'm NTNP so, not too sure on where I am in my cycle...trying not to count any days. Focusing on my weight loss and wedding planning.


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies "Its a girl" she was being stubborn today as well but she showed us eventually now to the fun part shopping


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly I got my bfp ntnp i wasn't temping I didn't use opk I just in soft cups I hope you get your bfp soon you and lionchild & good luck provide your temps look great?


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, congratulations on team pink! :pink:


----------



## Tella

Congrats on team pink!!!!! 

I'm out but taking progesterone to keep af away till Friday in order to go for cd3 scan on Monday. Otherwise I have to wait a cycle out. 

Prof, that temp increase is awesome! Fxd you bring is our first bfp for 2014! !


----------



## Tella

Oh yes and its is 01-01-2014 so Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Tella

Oh yes and its is 01-01-2014 so Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## Wytrease

Happy New Year ladies


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats on having your modest girl finally let you know!!

I'm praying I'll have to fins a cutesy was to announce. I'll be testing tomorrow before we leave his parents' house to fly home. I only brought one test. Temps seem to be holding better than last time. Bbs are SO swollen and painful! Sense of smell seems to be going a little batty, too. But I've always had a sensitive nose.


----------



## Akayj

charts looking good pro wife.


----------



## LillyTame

This would be a great way to start off the new year! I hope this is it for you Prof!


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Prowife


----------



## Tella

Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!! Cant wait for an update!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Inconclusive. I saw a hint of a line during the reaction time, a slight one about an hour later. So, we aren't going to say anything. I had slight nausea this morning and temps are still really steady. We will see what they do once I'm home. We fly out in about 2 hours.


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/nervous/waiting.gif


----------



## Tella

A squinter at 10dpo is fine, I bet we gonna see some progression on your tests. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Akayj

:coffee::dust:
waiting:haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Not sure I'd officially call it a squinter. More likely than not an evap.

We are home sweet home again. I'll go out and get some additional tests tomorrow. I took the only other one I had once we got home. Same thing as this morning.


----------



## ProfWife

When we got home, there was a handwritten note on a results card from my doctor! (Specifically hoping my trip to Iowa was nice...he REMEMBERED!) His results said "Good - all tests were good".

I just logged into the account with the facility who did the draw. My progesterone was 19.1 and estradiol was 176. Looks like my numbers have DRAMATICALLY improved (last time I did this test, it was 6.7). I am STOKED!!


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds good, Prof!:thumbup:


----------



## Wytrease

I will be stalking prowife I hope this it for you


----------



## Akayj

no update yet!:coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Temps dropped to the 40s today. All my cold weather clothing is in the wash right now. I can't leave until it's out of the dryer. Getting the pregnancy tests then heading to grocery shop - so it won't be until later today at the earliest.

Temp was pretty high today, but my room was FREEZING. I had slightly broken sleep before temping (too excited to sleep). So, that may have been a slight factor, but I took my temp 30 minutes early, too.

Can't wait to get my tests! :)


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/nervous/waiting.gif again :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

lol - I'm still on vacation. I move at a slower speed at this point ;-)


----------



## ProfWife

Afternoon = negative


----------



## Akayj

Its still early :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Boooo! lol


----------



## Wytrease

Its still early I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ProfWife

Could have been the fact that it was afternoon with only a 3.5 hour hold, too.

Testing in the morning.


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry that I've been MIA lately, gals. It was a busy month with family in town and the holidays. I'm back and so excited to catch up with you all!

Wy, congrats!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yippee: :pink: 

Prof- :munch:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM, I'm just hanging out somewhere in the TWW. I have no idea where I'm at to be honest. I may have O'd a week ago or a few days ago. It was hard to get BDing in while family was here, but we managed a few times in the past week and a half so we have a chance. I had light cramping today like AF was going to show, but it's way too early. I also had light spotting last week. It may have been O spotting, but I'm secretly hoping it was implantation and that I O'd early this cycle. On my first BFP, I randomly O'd on CD10, so you never know. I also had nausea several times today, but it would most likely be too early for that. Still, I rarely get nausea, so I'm being optimistic. I won't test until the 10th (a week from today).

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all you NTNP and TTC ladies!!! Even us NTNP ladies still would be thrilled for a BFP, so we'll take the dust too!


----------



## ProfWife

Lionchild - me, too! Nausea yesterday morning before getting on the plane (and most of the evening, too). Didn't hit me today until early afternoon. Then I had this REALLY weird tension headache centered around the base of my head. Oy!

If it's because of hormones - I'll take it...but if it's just being sick...they can have it back!! ;-)


----------



## Lionchild

I hope it's the former, Prof! Just believe you are not getting sick&#8212;unless it's morning sickness ;).


----------



## ProfWife

Big temp drop. Test negative.


----------



## Wytrease

Hugs Prowife


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

:( Sorry, Prof. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Someone in another thread had a good point, it could be a late implantation dip. It wouldn't go down to my coverline due to the progesterone I'm on. But it did drop to my pre-progesterone temps. 

So, I'm narrowly holding out some hope. Depends on what the temp does tomorrow whether or not I'll test again.


----------



## LillyTame

Definitely possible, 12dpo is the tail end of that implantation range...so we wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Prof :hugs: this all just sucks!!! Fxd for everything that it is worth :hugs:

Lion, fxd you bring us some good news in a few days time!!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Yes, it does. However, trying to stay positive for next month. My in-laws announced they are escaping the cold north and coming to our house for a week. Happens to be during my test week. Perhaps we'll get to tell them in person...


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry, Profwife :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Way to be positive for this next cycle though!


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks ladies. I'm glad I have you guys to lean on.


----------



## Tella

Prof :hugs: See we are close to each other this month, sorry this wasnt it but i think its only a question of time before you see that bfp!!!! I read something in the holiday that progesterone suppositories doesnt effect your blood levels so your blood results you go makes for great excitement as it is awesome levels!! Soon i can feel it :hugs:

Lion, any news yet? Fxd for you girl!!!

Lilly, How the wedding plans coming along? It is so much fun planning one! We renewing our vows this year in April so i will ahve to get going at the end of Jan, but luckily it wont be half as much arrangements as a first time wedding.

AFM > WOW what a rollercoaster this cycle has been. I was convinced it was it, i was nauseas and peed every 5 mins only to get a BFN on 12DPO, then typical i looked later and there was a very light line but it could be a EVAP due to time, but i kept hope. 14dpo and still bfn so i figured im out. I continued with progesterone to keep AF away till the FS office open and gives me a chance at this cycle otherwise i would have had to wait this cycle out as well.

So i stopped the progesterone on Friday morning after another BFN. On Saturday night i got horrible AF cramps and when i went to the bath room, i had started and it was red flow, so i went home and used a Softcup, but to my surprise i had no more red flow just old blood like i normally get after 2 days of flow. This continued for Monday, tuesday. So i called the FS office to ask if i should come for a scan as i think im CD3 but im not sure. So the nurse said yes lets see whats going on inside.

Now i had a slight suspision that my estrogen levels where very low due to having absolutely no fertile mucus and also no Highs on CBFM at all. 

Well the FS confirmed that my ovaries was dormant and no leading follies are present and that my lining in fact is very thin already, classical CD3 scan results. So he also believes my estrogen was to low and caused me to have absolutely no lining at all so a pregnancy would have been impossible to begin with.

So im back on 5mg Femara CD3-7 along with 2mg Estrogen for 21 days. I have a CD11 scan next week Thursday so fxd for 2 eggies and then we following SMEP as much as we possibly can. Also still doing intralipids like last cycle.

Sorry for the long read :blush:


----------



## ProfWife

Hoping that combination makes for a nice home for a little one soon! Hate that you had such a wacky cycle though. But if wacky leads to answers, which lead to baby...it's worth it, right?

There is some truth to it not directly affecting blood test results. However, just in case, my doc had me off the progesterone the day before the test (taking it immediately after the test). It normally is processed within about 12-16 hours and back out of the system. So. That result was whatever my body produced at that point. I'm thrilled with it still!


----------



## LillyTame

Planning is coming along nicely...slow still, it's so early. Thanks for asking.

Like Prof said, I hope this is the combination that brings you your bub :hugs: Let us know how the scan goes. FX'd! Two eggies!


----------



## Tella

Prof thats even better! Together wr will be counting down the days to O and testing. 

Lilly thats great. What have you done so far? Have a dress in mind yet?


----------



## LillyTame

You gotta check out my wedding journal! :winkwink:

I'm trying to take the next 4-5 months to lose some weight before I pick an actual dress. I meet with a planner this weekend to see if I'll actually use a planner or do everything on my own.


----------



## ProfWife

Well, I had the appt with my doc today to get my screenings done for infections. I didn't realize they were going to pull an endometrial biopsy...OUCH! Should get my results from all the tests on the 27th at my next appt (praying the tests come back earlier than expected).

Doc wants me to take a drug called Naltrexone at a 3 mg dosage...it's a drug usually used to treat alcoholics (at 50mg). It's supposed to boost the immune system, help support the endocrine system and assist in creating endorphins. I wasn't going to take it, but he insists it will help me. I'm going to talk it over with hubs tonight when he gets home. 

If it keeps me from feeling like a slug, perhaps it's worth something...


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! You are patient! The 27th seems like forever to wait for results :haha:

Hope the med helps you, I've never heard of it before. So it's to help alcoholics that are trying to stop?


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah, the drug is taken all day (2-3 times a day) when being used for that. It binds to the receptors than react to the alcohol so that pleasurable buzz doesn't happen. So, it helps them wean off/stay off. Few side effects, too.

It would have been sooner, but he has to be off next week (travel plans apparently came up suddenly) so all those patients were pushed back and it dominoed to me. 

Talked with hubs. By the time the medication gets here from the supplier, we'll likely have the results.


----------



## Lionchild

Tella, I really hope the Femara and estrogen work for you! I'm looking forward to hearing the results of your CD11 scan.
:dust: :dust: :dust:

I tested this afternoon with not held in very long urine. I know, stupid. I just felt like it. Of course, BFN. I know I'm not out yet, but I am convinced AF is on her way. I am having all my usual AF-like symptoms. I'll test again Monday if no AF because I have an appointment with my OB-GYN on Monday to ask for Clomid. It may be the case that I'm able to start Clomid this next cycle. I'm ready to do this! I already ovulate, but I O late in my cycle and I have a feeling poor egg quality may have been responsible for at least one of my two MCs. I am optimistic that Clomid will get me knocked up quick! I could be wrong, but I'm going to believe it for now!


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck on Monday, Lionchild! :thumbup: I hope you have it in time for the next cycle, we could get a cub before the end of the year! :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

Oh shoot, Prof! I missed an entire page of this thread. I'm sorry you had to go through all that with the biopsy. I have never had any kind of biopsy and I'm terrified of them. I hope the odd sounding meds work. It seems like your doc is confident in them.


----------



## Tella

Prof, those meds sounds strange but does he believe it will have a positive effect on your chances, then i would consider taking it. Did you try and do some research on it to see if any other ladies have taken it?

Lion, Cant wait for an update on how it went at the doctors. Fxd he is willing to give you clomid but i cant see why not.


----------



## ProfWife

It is widely recommended by the NaPro natural family planning groups and doctors. They've been supposedly doing it for about a decade. I haven't seen a ton of large group research done on it though. However, I've also not found anything saying it is detrimental or has messed anyone up. 

Still not 100% on it. Will likely get it filled then wait until my follow up as it can be started at any point.

Biospy wasn't too bad. I just wasn't prepped for it mentally. 


Hope all goes well with the appt lion child!


----------



## Lionchild

Update: Starting Clomid tomorrow night! :happydance:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tella

Prof, i know it is hard to decide when it comes to off label uses of meds. Im currently trying to figure out if it is better to trigger before LH surge or after. Im thinking im gonna hold off on trigger till i get a Peak on my CBFM naturally and then inject that morning. Being TI there is no timing that needs to be considered we can just BD for a day longer.

Lion :wohoo: :happydance: How many mgs are you on? I hope this is gonna be your magic drug.

AFM > Just waiting for tomorrows scan and O to come around. Now we just BDing EOD. I read something interesting from another thread where the lady said the BD every 36 hrs, so one night then day off and then the morning, then again the following evening. Firstly i think it is great as it makes for more mix of BD and you get both AM and PM spermies. So im gonna do PM bd tonight. and then AM on CD12, and depending on Peak i will decide whats next.


----------



## LillyTame

Come on you three! I wanna see some BFPs (as if you have control):haha:

The more wedding planning I do, the less worried about getting a BFP I am. (doesn't that kinda sound like a yoda line :haha:) I still get a little broody seeing the BnB ladies moving forward with their bumps and babies, but it's gotten easier :thumbup:


----------



## Wytrease

Good luck ladies i hope this is it for you all and you too Lilly you will get a bfp before your wedding day lol

Afm baby girl is doing great she is very active and already weigh 1lb2oz at 22 weeks 5 days


----------



## ProfWife

So sweet!

I'm CD 9. So far I'm just waiting to see when I'll O. It's a stressful week for our department due to a competition the Language Arts students are in. So, it might end up delaying a bit.

In-laws are coming in at the end of the month to escape the cold. It's possibly we could get a + while they are here. Still waiting to hear from my doctor if there have been any reports on my tests (hoping that if they find an infection they'll call in a prescription before seeing me). 

Overall, I'm just trying to get through the week right now. Sad to say... ;-) I just need a nap.


----------



## Tella

Lilly we trying hard promise :hugs: Yeah that does sound like Yoda line :haha: NTNP is nice but also difficult i know.

Wy, yay for little one doing so great!!! When is your next scan?

Prof, Fxd you get your results quickly and like you say a script before the appointment.

AFM> We have 2 follicles one on each side :happydance: Lining is 14mm so FS is happy with that. Got the trigger for tomorrow but i might wait for LH surge first. Gonna start OPKs this afternoon. Also did intralipids again so i pray it works!!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Tella- :happydance: Looks promising for you this cycle!! I hope hope hope this is it for you!!!


Prof- Hope you can survive the week! I always am extra tired around full moons. :shrug: I hope your tests results come in soon. How long are they supposed to take?

Lilly- Keep wedding planning on! (heading over to your journal next) 

Wy-almost 23 weeks! :happydance: Glad she is doing well! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lionchild

Oh yeah, I forgot. I'm on only 50 mgs. I already O on my own, so that is the most I'd want to take, and I'm still terrified about the possibility of multiples with this dose. Note: Do not Google "multiples and Clomid" when beginning Clomid. :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

ha! You sound like me the one cycle I did clomid, Lionchild! I did 50mg days 5-9 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wytrease

Lionchild I am feeling fine just battling bronchitis & my morning sickness has returned (which sucks) but all in all I have no complaints & I am very lucky because I haven't gained any weight since being pregnant

Tella I've already had 5 scans so I don't think I'm going to have anymore but I am debating on getting a private 3d scan between 28 and 30 weeks but out of all the scans I've gotten I've only gotten 2 pictures because this little girl is very stubborn.


----------



## Wytrease

Good luck Tella with your 2 follicles I hope this it for you & Good Luck with the Clomid Lion...


----------



## ProfWife

My follow-up is on the 27th...so 11 more days. However, I'm assuming they'll call something in if I am found to have an infection.


----------



## Tella

boo on the morning sickness Wy, I would definitely go for a 3d, it is so amazing to see. I won't miss mine. 

prof, I also reckon they will call sooner if there is anything to be worried about. 

afm. Still waiting for my lh surge and I'm so worried that I missed it but I've never not picked it up with the cbfm. I'm doing opks at every pee as well. But yesterdays opk had a darker line than this morning. Please pray that comes today otherwise I'm thinking I'm gonna do the trigger without the surge to force those eggies to o.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh yeah...they called...right before they closed on Friday (at 12). The message was "We have your results in. Please call us back on Monday." SERIOUSLY! You have my results. You have my written permission to leave a detailed message provided the voicemail states my name (just to verify the right number was dialed, of course). Yet, you tell me YOU know if I have any infections to be treated, but to call back to find out IF I can be treated 3 days later. 

I'm irritated to say the least. If everything is fine, their message should say, "Your cultures came back clear. We'd like you to call back on Monday to get all the details of what the specific tests covered" rather than making me worry I have an infection that would render this cycle moot. 

At least I have a professional word day on Monday so I can actually call, and call, and call until someone gives me information!

OY! In other news - flashing smiley on the advanced digital clearblue thingy this morning AND hubby brought me breakfast in bed. Getting fitted for GOOD running shoes this afternoon. 

Hope everyone else has a great weekend!


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! I hate getting "call back" calls on Fridays! :dohh: Monday is a federal holiday too....I wonder if they are really gonna be open or did they forget :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

Wouldn't surprise me if they are. The doctor was out last week and they had to push all his appointments to next week (which was how I got pushed to the 27th for my follow up). 

I have to be in for professional development that day. So, I forgot it was MLK, Jr. Day. If they're closed, I'll email his wife and see if she can get any info.


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you can get the results soon, Prof and that you don't have an infection! How frustrating to have to wait! Good DH for bringing you breakfast in bed!

Wy, I hope the morning sickness goes away soon. It's amazing that you haven't gained any weight! Do you have a bump yet?


----------



## Wytrease

Lion yes I have a pretty nice bump lol and that's why every time i go to the doctor I be expecting them to say I've gained weight but no it's either you lost weight or your the same as last time I just hope I don't blow up during the last few weeks of 2nd trimester and the last trimester


----------



## Akayj

Wy- I gained the weight the end of second beginning of third.:( but I didn't change my diet so I think the baby is def helping out in that department.


----------



## Lionchild

Wow, Akayj, you're almost there!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Got the news. Only sample that grew any colonies was urine sample. Once again, I have 0 symptoms of any uti. So, hubs and I are both being prescribed a sulfa antibiotic. I am worried though as it's a drug specifically listed to not take during 1st trimester. I'd be taking it starting tonight (likely the night I ovulate) and need to take it for 2 weeks. So it would be in my blood stream already if I'm implanting. I am going to call the doc this afternoon to find out if he really wants me to take to particular one or one more geared for women who are pregnant or could become pregnant. 

I'm just a little upset that they prescribed something specifically stated is not to be used by women who want to become pregnant.


----------



## Lionchild

Argh! That is very frustrating that they didn't consider your situation when they prescribed it to you. I hope they find a better alternative for you. I'm sorry about the infection!


----------



## ProfWife

I had UTIs for 5 months back in 2008...brutally painful. I wouldn't respond to normal antibiotics. We finally found one that kicked it. I found out the day before my birthday. Since then, I've had 1-3 a year...except for the past year. 

I have 0 pain and 0 symptoms. The only evidence I have one is in the urine culture.

I'm just astonished that I have another one. I decided to keep my follow-up appt on Monday just to discuss this with my doc.


----------



## Tella

Prof, so sorry about the UTI, they are just horrible. You must look into Cranberry tablets it helps alot. I use to get it as well along with YI and cranberry helped me.

Fxd he could give you something safer than that.


----------



## Lionchild

I wonder why some people are more prone to them. Do you know anything about that, Prof? I've only had one in my life, but I have friends who get them all the time. I'm curious as to what makes someone more likely to get them.


----------



## ProfWife

No clue. I think I have rough genetics. My aunt (blood relative) has recurrent infections, too.

I didn't have any until I was married. So, at first they just thought that was it (hubs and I waited until marriage). But when I kept relapsing, they realized that my infection wasn't curing at all.

I'm more likely to get them when I don't drink enough liquids during the day or when I didn't find a chance to go to the bathroom in a reasonable amount of time (teaching...not great for either of those sources as I cannot stop a class in order to go to the bathroom).


----------



## Akayj

Lionchild said:


> Wow, Akayj, you're almost there!!!

Yep almost there. Maybe two weeks. Right now I'm just getting things together. I can't wait till all my ladies on here get there long awaited BFP.


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry, Prof. I hope this is your last one. Ever.

Akayj :yipee:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey, if they are all like this...no big deal! I have no pain or anything like that. 

Can't wait to see baby pictures of these new little blessings!!


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> No clue. I think I have rough genetics. My aunt (blood relative) has recurrent infections, too.
> 
> I didn't have any until I was married. So, at first they just thought that was it (hubs and I waited until marriage). But when I kept relapsing, they realized that my infection wasn't curing at all.
> 
> I'm more likely to get them when I don't drink enough liquids during the day or when I didn't find a chance to go to the bathroom in a reasonable amount of time (teaching...not great for either of those sources as I cannot stop a class in order to go to the bathroom).

I feel so sorry for you :hugs: Fxd this will kick it in the butt and you wont get anymore!



Akayj said:


> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Akayj, you're almost there!!!
> 
> Yep almost there. Maybe two weeks. Right now I'm just getting things together. I can't wait till all my ladies on here get there long awaited BFP.Click to expand...

Wohoo soon we will be waiting for those first precious photos.

AFM > The dreaded 2ww is only beginning. Suppose i must be patient and give bean a chance to implant!!! :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Tella...I'm one or two dpo right now, too. We are in this wait together, girl...


----------



## LillyTame

CD1, cycle 2 of NTNP :coffee:

Just stalking you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

I will def post pics for y'alll!!!:baby:


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> Tella...I'm one or two dpo right now, too. We are in this wait together, girl...

:happydance::happydance: Bring on those bfps!!!!!!!!!!!! You having a nice temp shift there. I start my progesterone tonight as well and you?



LillyTame said:


> CD1, cycle 2 of NTNP :coffee:
> 
> Just stalking you guys :thumbup:

She still stays a stupid witch even in NTNP!!!! :hugs: 

AFM > Started on 20mg Predisinole today fxd it will help this bfp along!!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm supposed to start 4 days after my last day of egg white cm. So, that should be Friday/Saturday. (The Creighton method is more specific than my FF is. The last day I observed ewcm without checking internally was actually cd 14. )

So that shift was all my own ;-)


----------



## Lionchild

GL, Tella and Prof! Hopefully, I'll be a week behind you with testing! Let's get all 4 of us knocked up this cycle! (Lilly, sorry. The wedding is going to have to be postponed.)


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: No need to postpone, we'll just have the cutest ring bearer ever! :haha:


----------



## Wytrease

I can't wait until all of you ladies get your bfp 

Afm today I made 24weeks which means V Day and next week I have my glucose tolerance test and only 3 more weeks and I will be in the 3rd trimester


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck on the glucose test, Wy! Happy 24 weeks!

@Lilly- the cutest ring bearer EVER!


----------



## LillyTame

Happy V-day, Wytrease!!! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats! Good luck on the glucose test!

Oh, I really hope this is our month!!


----------



## Tella

I like that idea of 4 bfps :winkwink:

prof, that's an awesome shift for normal bbt! 

lion, not to long to go! !!

afm, just hanging in there, wil test on Friday


----------



## ProfWife

Started my progesterone Friday night. Had my fallback rise (fairly common for me) on Saturday morning and spiked back up today. 

Ovuline is telling me to test on Saturday. I might wait until Monday or Tuesday. 

In-laws come in at the end of the week. I'd like to know before they leave so we can announce potentially. We'll see, though. We shall see...


----------



## Lionchild

Ooh exciting! Testing this week! GL, Prof and Tella. 

Positive OPK today for me (both this morning and afternoon). I'll keep testing three times a day until it goes negative. I want to be sure of my O date/time. Our BD schedule has been excellent this month. I'm feeling optimistic!


----------



## ProfWife

Yay! That is terrific!


----------



## LillyTame

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

So glad to hear your bd schedule is looking great!!!! Fxd they eagerly waiting for that eggy and will become one in a few hours :)

Prof, your temps are looking good again. hope it keeps going up and up!!

I see we exactly they same just one day apart. I also Od cd15.

Fxd for bfps and all prayers every night!!!


----------



## Akayj

Prowife how's it going? Ur chart is looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm sick, unfortunately. No real fever, though. Just the yuck.

Tested when I came home nauseated from school yesterday - negative. Would likely have been too early anyway. I'm waiting until Monday (I think) to test again.


----------



## Lionchild

Hope you feel better, Prof! Your temps are looking awesome! FX!!


----------



## Tella

Prof those are awesome looking temps! ! 
fxd for Monday! 

afm, tested this morning and it was negative. So did my obstacle race and completed it in 1hr49min, personal best so far.


----------



## Akayj

:dust::dust: for Monday. Temps look great!


----------



## ProfWife

I just hope it's not due to the illness only. The highest temps are from Thursday - today, when I've felt the worst. :( 

Inlaws went with hubs out for the day. So, I get the house to myself to lounge around in.


----------



## ProfWife

Geesh - Akayj...any day now, right?!


----------



## Akayj

Yeah getting close eekk.


----------



## ProfWife

Tested yesterday - negative. 

Could possibly still be too early though. Will test in the morning (if negative I'm supposed to stop the progesterone).


----------



## Lionchild

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Tella

fxd for you prof, I really hope it's just to early :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

:dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome job beating your personal record, Tella! What kind of obstacle race is it?

Prof, any news? FX!


----------



## ProfWife

Temp dropped and negative.

Onto cycle #17


----------



## Tella

Thanks Lion, It is a total of 6.5km with 15obstacles through mud and water and over wood structures etc. It is so much fun!!! It tests your limits and fears, like there is a 6.5m water jump i will never do it for fun but will do it in the race :haha:

Prof :hugs: Im so sorry for the bfn :hugs: Keep your head up i know it is easier said but it will be worth it soon!!!! Have you looked into Omega 3 supplements? It helps to bring inflammation down which can hinder implantation.

AFM > Waiting for AF still :nope: hope it comes during the morning today!


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Prof. That really sucks! Has your DH had a SA?

Tella, it sounds like the mud runs or warrior dashes they do here (although I think they are shorter than the one you did).


----------



## Tella

Ours is also called the Warrior race :D


----------



## LillyTame

I can't wait to see you ladies get your BFPs and this torture is over. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Oh yes. We've had all the tests done. SA is within normal range. My HSG is cleared. Progesterone (at last check in December) was back up in a normal range again.

The last omega supplement I took was a fish oil one...and I could not stand burping up that taste. I know there are others out there, but I need to get past the point where the thought of it makes me gag.


----------



## Tella

how you girls doing?

prof, I got a new one now that doeant repeat at all. it is awesome. we 1day apart again. fxd this month is our month!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

AF showed yesterday. On to the RE in a week and a half for my initial consult.

How are you doing, Tella?


----------



## ProfWife

We're taking the month "off" from treatments, medications and charting. We've "perfectly" timed every month by all medical standards for 16 straight months. Nothing.

So, we're doing the one thing we've not done...nothing. I'll still pay some attention to know when I should be taking my progesterone. But, other than that, I just want to exist for a while and see if losing some of that stress in my life helps us out.


----------



## Tella

Lionchild said:


> AF showed yesterday. On to the RE in a week and a half for my initial consult.
> 
> How are you doing, Tella?

Booooo for AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fx'd the RE will give you some answers and a treatment plan to bring on that bfp!!!!

Im doing good otherwise thanks :flow: Just very busy at work and trying to have a relaxed February as things are just to busy on weekends.



ProfWife said:


> We're taking the month "off" from treatments, medications and charting. We've "perfectly" timed every month by all medical standards for 16 straight months. Nothing.
> 
> So, we're doing the one thing we've not done...nothing. I'll still pay some attention to know when I should be taking my progesterone. But, other than that, I just want to exist for a while and see if losing some of that stress in my life helps us out.

Those are awesome months!!! I had a few last year when i started training so hard and it is devine to not think about TTC every second.

I really hope that you are one of those lucky girls that get a bfp on a off month but if not it will be good for the soul and even better for your relationship as BD will be fun not because you have too due to O.

AFM > Just waiting for my scan on Friday to see how my follies are doing, fxd for 2-3 eggies and trigger on Friday!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

On Friday, as in Valentine's day?! How awesome, Tella! :thumbup: come on eggies!


----------



## Tella

Yeah i really hope that this Valentines brings us a rainbow baby!!!! Our first IUI in 2012 we tested on Vday and that was horrible, getting a negative on such a special day, but we gonna turn it around :winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

I think I'll be ovulating at some point in the next 5-6 days. Not 100% sure obviously...trying hard not to think about it or over analyze. Focusing on getting a certification for my school done and hoping to get all these essays graded tonight. :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies can i join

Last time i joined b&b back in sept 2013 i was just reading through posts & stumbled across this thread about smep. So that cycle tried it along with preseed & gt my bfp that cycle. Anyway mc at 8 wks so i'm back again & hav a DS who is 7.

I am on cd11 & doing smep again along with opks & preseed. Going good so far DH all up for it (lol) & excited to try again. Opks still faint yet the cycle i conceived i gt pos at cd17 so another few days yet. Anyway good luck to everyone & hoping us all bfp at the end of our smepping x


----------



## Tella

Welcome mom, sorry to hear about your mc, hope smep will bring you a bfp quickly again. fxd is a short visit :hugs:

prof, I know break cycles is hard not to think about o and everything else.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi mom2sam :wave: welcome aboard! Fx'd for a sticky SMEP BFP! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Welcome to our little group! :)


----------



## Tella

went for my scan and had no follies that's bigger than 10mm :cry: back on monday to see if there is any change. fxd for something, dont want a crazy long cycle!


----------



## LillyTame

awww :hugs: This valentine's day is turning out to be a drag...another BnB pal had her scan and there was no heartbeat :nope:


----------



## Tella

So sorry to hear, also have a bnb buddy that had her second mc yesterday :cry:


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome, mom2sam! I'm not sure any of us are really doing SMEP anymore. We're more just a small community of ladies who met through the SMEP thread and now provide support to one another and friendly chatter, You're welcome to join though!

I'm sorry about the follies, Tella. What's the next step? :hugs:

Lilly and I share the same friend who found out about her second pending MC yesterday. Just awful. It caused me to feel pretty defeated. I feel like it brought up a lot of emotions from my own second MC. DH and I decided after the last one that we'll try one more time, and if it ends in MC, we'll start preventing and look into adoption someday. We both agreed that we are not people who can handle lots of MCs. I can't help but worry that I have another BFP coming in the next few months and that it's going to end up like the last two. I know it's not a very productive way to think about things, but it's how I feel right now. Carrying a baby to term just sounds like an impossible fantasy to me that I will never experience. I hope I'm wrong. Sorry for the negativity. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ProfWife

I have a friend who thought the same thing after her 3 mc...she never had another one. Two beautiful daughters later they said their family was complete. You never know what is just around the bend.


----------



## Tella

Lion :hugs: I felt that way after my first and im not sure if I will be a le to cope with a second. I just pray the Lord savese that heartache and gives me a rainbow rather.

im waiting for scan on Monday amd if they still small then just gonna coast this cycle out. Hopefully I wont o later than cd21 which is my late o day.


----------



## ProfWife

Perhaps this delay will allow the chance for a natural bfp?? Stranger things have happened in this world! :) 

Praying God's best for you either way. :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies just wanted to update y'all! I'm in the hospital for my induction. Hopeing to have baby Cooper tomorrow! I will keep y'all updated and post a pic as soon as I can!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my gosh!! YAY!! An early congratulations! I can't wait to see a picture of this new little blessing!


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for bringing good news to the thread, Akayj! How exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures! I hope the labor and delivery go as smoothly as possible! 

Tella, FX for Mondays scan. Give us an update after your appointment.

Thanks for sharing the story about your friend, Prof. It made me feel better.


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies how are you all? I hoPe you all receive your sticky bfp soon. 

Tella Good Luck Monday hopefully you have two good sized follies

Lion the next time you get your bfp it's going to turn into your beautiful rainbow baby

Prowife how have you been?

Lilly how are you? 

Akayj hOw exciting!! Good Luck we can't wait hear how you and baby are doing? 

Afm I'm now 27 weeks and finally into my 3rd trimester with a very active little one. I am now getting her nursery in order and enjoying shopping and getting ready for my baby shower next month. I can't wait until all of you sweet ladies can experience these things for yourselves


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Thanks for bringing good news to the thread, Akayj! How exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures! I hope the labor and delivery go as smoothly as possible!

^^ My sentiments exactly!! :happydance:

Hi Wytrease! :flower: Do you have a name yet? I'm doing good, better than I was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ProfWife

Had a rough patch tonight. We're deciding to change Bible study groups. It's hard because we just told our current group about our infertility challenges...so I just got back to where I was feeling "real" again. But, other than two couples, we don't really have "friends" in the class. We need friends...close friends...so we're going to try a group that includes some of the guys from hubby's work and one couple from my work. We've been sitting in their area for worship lately; so, hopefully we'll blend right in. Praying that it will be a good group and an easy transition. I HATE the idea of leaving the few people we've gotten close to lately. But it's not like we're changing churches...we should still see them a lot.

We're in a "break" month with TTC. I'm trying to calm it down, but it's harder than it seems (ex. hubs didn't want to dtd tonight. I almost got a little whiney then checked myself because that's exactly what I need to do - - - to calm it down).


----------



## Tella

wy, hope your little man is here already and that it was a great delivery.

prof, yeah I know what you mean. a off cycle is difficult considering that we set on doing certain things at certain times. 
lily, hows the ntnp going?


----------



## Wytrease

Lilly yes we have a name picked out her name is Alaysia 

Tella it's not me who's delivering today it's Akayj

Prowife hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Tella

ah sorry, no pls you to early still. im drugged up on painkillers and my mind is foggy.

akayj, hope your little one is here already!


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - drugged up?? You okay??


----------



## Tella

I have this silly 48hrs bug that's been doing the rounds and I could hardly move Saturday night and last night I had cold and hot sweats with the most excruciating muscle pains and back is the worst. So been taking painkillers on the 6 hours mark to keep it at bay. Been sleeping my days away :cry:

but on a Happy note, I had my scan and we have 2 lead follies at 13.5mm so he gave me 2 shots of FSH injections and back for another scan on Wednesday, fxd we can trigger then.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm glad in spite of your illness you're showing progress forward for a good cycle!

I had a similar severe cold...took me out for 4 days (2 days of school and the weekend) at the end on January. 

Praying you have amazing news by Wednesday!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj, where are you? I hope mommy and babe are just resting :cloud9:



Wytrease said:


> Lilly yes we have a name picked out her name is Alaysia

What a pretty name! Will she just have 1st and last name or a middle too? Sorry if I'm being too nosey :blush:



Tella said:


> lily, hows the ntnp going?

Meh, it's going. I'm thinking we might try this next cycle if I get as good EWCM as I did last cycle. We'll see :coffee:

Last night I noticed I avoided the baby section at target like the plague! I used to ALWAYS want to be over there. This time I just couldn't. :nope: Made me a little sad because I used to enjoy it so much when we were full on TTC. I hope this year continues to go by fast so we can start trying again.


----------



## Akayj

Well ladies he's here. Cooper Wayne Johnson. Born 2/16/14 @ 7:11pm via csection weighing 7lbs 13ounces 20inches long!


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, hello Cooper! :kiss::cloud9: Congratulations. mommy!


----------



## Akayj

Sorry it took so long to respond but I was loopy lastnight trying to post to you guys I just gave up lol.


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Understandable!


----------



## Wytrease

Awwww congratulations Akayj he is precious

Lilly her name is Alaysia Milan Jones you aren't being nosey lol


----------



## ProfWife

Cooper is adorable! Congratulations! I'm sure the C section was not desired, but he looks healthy. I hope you have a quick recovery that is as painless as possible.


----------



## Akayj

The pain is okay. And I didn't come in with any expectations so that way I wouldn't be surprised that's the best birth plan I came up with.


----------



## Tella

well done akayj! He is so gorgeous! After reading so many stories of ladies being disappointed due to strict birth plan, so I think being open to both options is best :thumbup:

lily, fxd you get lots of ewcm and a bfp :winkwink:

wy, those are gorgeous names! bet she's gonna be a real little princess


----------



## LillyTame

Very pretty names, wytrease! :cloud9: 

Akayj, I think that's going to be my plan when my time comes! I have heard a lot of sad stories about women that really want things to go a certain way then they are just devastated when it doesnt happen that way :nope:


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks Lilly and Tella 

I am also not making a birth plan and have my hopes set on a vaginal birth and end up having a c section I'm just looking at the final outcome having my baby girl in my arms


----------



## Tella

That is exactly it Wy, the little precious gift in your arms!!!!! The rest is by products :winkwink:

AFM > 2 follies on scan, have another FSH injection tonight and trigger tomorrow night :happydance: And i have EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was so happy to see it on the toiletpaper!!!!! 

On the other hand i went to the doctor as my neck is getting very sore and resembles meningitis (sp), they tested my CRP levels and it was 67 which is very high apparently and they monitoring me for 2 days. If im not better in 2 days then i must go back so please pray the loads of anitbiotics and anti inflammatories will help. I will also start Predisilone on 3dpo so hope that keeps it all under wraps.


----------



## Akayj

Well I did have one demand when I was told csection no staples!!! But I didn't know if they would listen to me. But they did no staples:thumbup:!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Go get em tella!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - Praying the meds do their job and you don't get ill! Also praying this is your LAST IUI EVER! :-D


----------



## Wytrease

Good Luck Tella


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, Akayj!!!!! Welcome to the world baby Cooper!!!! :cloud9: Glad you're both doing ok.

Tella-Good luck!! Tons and tons of baby dust to you!! Last IUI ever (as Prof said)!


----------



## LillyTame

Tella, how are things going?


----------



## Tella

You all know how boring the first few days are of the TWW. Im just very busy at work after being sick last week so luckily its making the days pass quicker.

Ive started temping again, hope it will only last a few days and then a bfp :winkwink:

TMI - we bd'd today and i had slight spotting? Which is strange for me, i suppose it might be for the estrogen making my lining nice and thick!!! Hope bean is happy with it and wants to stay for the next 9 months.

How all you wonderful ladies doing?


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, Tella! Hope that estrogen is doing her job! Looking forward to good news at the end of the TWW!


----------



## ProfWife

Hanging in. I'm pretty sure I'm in the clear to start my progesterone supplements (since I haven't been tracking I waited one day longer).

So, I'm 4 or 5 days post peak CM today. 

Had a good meeting last night with my infertility support group. By our next meeting, all three of the couples who were there last week might be pregnant (an IUI, IVF and natural cycle coming to a close for each of us). It would be a wonderful day of celebration if that were the case!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, how did you find an infertility support group, profwife?

FX'd for you Tella! :dust:

If I get as much EWCM as I did last month I might do a little timed Bding :blush: We'll see! I definitely haven't been drinking as much water as last month...they got rid of the water cooler at work.


----------



## ProfWife

I initially looked up groups on the RESOLVE network (https://www.resolve.org/) - The National Infertility Network. I didn't find one to attend through them, but I google searched infertility support groups in my city. A local church popped up. It just so happens that it's run by a set of counselors who also went through infertility and only have their daughter (and daughter on the way) via IVF.

We semi-timed. I tried not to stress over it. :)


----------



## Tella

Lionchild said:


> Good luck, Tella! Hope that estrogen is doing her job! Looking forward to good news at the end of the TWW!

Im still spotting and it is mixed with EWCM - say what???? :shrug: It is very strange for me, this is 24hrs after bd so no way it could be spermies or something like that. Im confused and hope it is a great sign for great things to come!!!



ProfWife said:


> Hanging in. I'm pretty sure I'm in the clear to start my progesterone supplements (since I haven't been tracking I waited one day longer).
> 
> So, I'm 4 or 5 days post peak CM today.
> 
> Had a good meeting last night with my infertility support group. By our next meeting, all three of the couples who were there last week might be pregnant (an IUI, IVF and natural cycle coming to a close for each of us). It would be a wonderful day of celebration if that were the case!

It is awesome that you have a support group that you can go to! Fxd for a whole bunch of bfps as it will keep everyones spirits up!

These wonderful progesterone supplements :dohh: but hey anything that will help those beans out.



LillyTame said:


> Wow, how did you find an infertility support group, profwife?
> 
> FX'd for you Tella! :dust:
> 
> If I get as much EWCM as I did last month I might do a little timed Bding :blush: We'll see! I definitely haven't been drinking as much water as last month...they got rid of the water cooler at work.

Hehe sneaky sneaky, hope you get lots and get a surprise bfp! :winkwink:

AFM >4dpo the wait continues :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Tella and Prof- TWW :coffee: Come on :bfp:!!!!!! 2 please.

Prof, I'm glad you found a support group (aside from BnB). I found one through RESOLVE that I plan to attend next month. I wasn't sure I was ready before, but now that we're looking into fertility treatments and hitting our 2 year mark, I think it's time.

Lilly, ooh a wedding baby!! :happydance: Water cooler :haha: Why did they take it away!? That sucks.


----------



## LillyTame

Gov't too cheap to pay for water anymore :nope::growlmad: Thanks for reminding me! *going to get water bottle out of fridge*

And staff too grouchy to put in together.


----------



## Lionchild

#-o Boo. That sucks.


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife & tella, how are things going?:flower:


----------



## Lionchild

Wss ^^


----------



## Tella

Hi :flow:

im still hanging in on my tww. 2 more days before testing. 

But dh gave me his stomach bug so not feeling great.

And with you girls?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm at the end of the TWW as well. I have two more nights of my progesterone before I'm supposed to test. Granted, I tested this am and it was negative. 

At first I thought I saw a light line, but I'm fairly certain it was an evap.


----------



## LillyTame

So basically 2 more days for both of you! :happydance::dust:

I'm pre-ov...maybe by a week. Depending on how I feel around suspected OV, we might time a BD or two...no guarantees lol


----------



## Tella

prof, im the same! Hope that both of them get darker by tomorrow! !! 

lily, its nice not having to stress about it hey. fxd for a relaxed bfp.


----------



## ProfWife

:bfn: this afternoon

Tonight is day 10 of my progesterone. I'm not really holding out any hope for this cycle anymore. :/


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: I'm so sorry about the BFN, Prof. I'm really pulling for you. 

Tella, the stomach flu sucks. I imagine you're feeling better by now. Luckily it's brief. GL with testing!

Lilly, sounds like a relaxing cycle.

Spoiler
Btw, I miss you :hugs: You've been quiet around here lately (or your journals have been and I've been to scared to try to catch up on the Gym). It's one of my favorite threads, but I feel stressed with all the journals I'm following and keep putting it off. I'm a shitty Gym member. :haha:

I'm just hanging out at almost 6 DPO. :coffee: No expectations this month. I'm not expecting to see a BFP any time soon after finding out about DHs :spermy:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: heehee yea, I'm mostly just lurking right now...everyone just seems to be at stages that I can't relate to right now so I have no real input. I feel like I'm just hanging in there till I start TTC again. Which will likely be september.:coffee:


----------



## Tella

I've tested and it was negative. testing again today but not holding my breath. Wish I could see the end of this journey in sight but unfortunately that's not how it works.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: to all of us still in this waiting game *pout*


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: Tella I wish you could see the future.

Lilly, I hope you're not feeling left out. I don't really fit in anywhere at the moment either. I no longer feel stressed about TTC. I think the SA test results finally gave me some peace. I'm ready to just be patient and maybe try IUI this fall. I'm feeling so atypically relaxed. Unfortunately, I have to get all those other tests this month, but to be honest, I'm not all that interested in the results. I just want to enjoy life and forget about EWCM and OPKs for a while.


----------



## Akayj

Hey lades I just thought I would see how everyone is doing? Life has been so hectic I don't know if I'm coming or going now days lol! Miss you guys! :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, Akayj! :wave: Other than busy, how are you all adjusting? :cloud9:


----------



## Akayj

Lack of sleep is a hard thing for me I love my sleep. Oh and all the sudden I'm scard to stay home alone over night. But other than that all is good lol.


----------



## Tella

akayj, shame I can imagine the lack of sleep. hope you managing to sleep when lo is sleeping just to catch up. Do post some pics for us to coooo over :lol:

lion, its good if you feeling more chilled. I've know of loss of ladies where dh had low counts and still got a bfp. It's just a matter of getting one determined little swimmer. 

afm, all bfn as expected :cry: but in over it. stopping progesterone so af will be here in 2 days. 

taking a month or 2 break from meds and then I will do the immune testing to see if it's a channel worth going down.


----------



## ProfWife

I an official bfn today as well. Also stopping progesterone. Let's go onto the next cycle, tella! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> I an official bfn today as well. Also stopping progesterone. Let's go onto the next cycle, tella! :hugs:

Sorry for the stupid bfn as well!!!! Hope fully my relaxed cycle will bring me a surprise and we will both be done with TTC till #2 :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

That's weird, akayj, about not wanting to be home alone overnight...do you think you are just nervous about being home alone with the baby? :shrug: I've heard some women talk about how they get used to their OH being there for support the 1st few weeks but then when he has to go back to work they get nervous about handling things on their own.


----------



## Wytrease

Hi just wanted to come check on you ladies & sprinkle tons of baby dust on you all I hope this upcoming month you all get your bfp and you all can be bump buddies. Keep the faith it will happen when you last expect it


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> That's weird, akayj, about not wanting to be home alone overnight...do you think you are just nervous about being home alone with the baby? :shrug: I've heard some women talk about how they get used to their OH being there for support the 1st few weeks but then when he has to go back to work they get nervous about handling things on their own.

Im not nervous to be alone with the baby because I do everything myself. I think it was just more for myself to have company. But starting sunday I will be alone. haha


----------



## Tella

:hi: 

How's your little one doing? good luck with being alone, I wont cope well.

hows all the other girls doing?

afm, having a chilled cycle and its lovely not stressing about tablets and scans!


----------



## Lionchild

Glad you're having fun with the laid back cycle, Tella. 

Akayj, I hope you adjust better than you expect you will.

Thanks for the warm wishes, Wy!

I'll have an update on Thursday. I'm getting my blood results back then and my HSG and hysteroscopy done. FX everything is normal!


----------



## Tella

Lion, fxd for normal results!!! Good luck with the HSG and hysteroscopy its really not that bad, and i could see the screen and my FS explained what was what and that it all looked great.


----------



## LillyTame

Hope you get good results Lionchild and your HSG is a breeze :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for the HSG and hysteroscopy to go easily on you. Plan to take it easy those days. :)


----------



## Tella

Thinking about you today Lion!!!!

All the best!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Tella said:


> Thinking about you today Lion!!!!
> 
> All the best!!!

Ditto!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, ladies. :hugs:

Hysteroscopy and HSG were both normal (and surprisingly not painful). My blood tests that are in so far all look normal except I have the MTHFR gene mutation. I'll be on a prescription of Folate for it (since MTHFR prevents you from metabolizing folic acid). They also want me to take daily baby aspirin because one of my antibody tests (Cardiolipin AM IgG) came back on the cusp of normal and low positive. We're still waiting on some more of the blood results but AMH, FSH, TSH, and Prolactin all look good. :thumbup: Overall, my results aren't too bad.

How are you all doing?


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup: I don't know a thing about MTHFR :shrug:

I'm starting to wonder if my AMH was tested :-k I don't remember. They may have over looked it because of my age but because of pirate, I think I'm going to double check that it was done.


----------



## Lionchild

Definitely check, young lady. :howdy: I don't know anything about the MTHFR either. I just called my mom and told her she gave me the motherfucker gene mutation. :haha:


----------



## Tella

glad to hear everything is mostly fine. It's good to know what is not right and treat it. soon you will be holding your bfp in your arms! !!


----------



## Akayj

Well lastnight was my first night alone!! It went well. I think it was lack of sleep that wasn't helping me any!! I took the baby to my moms and got a good nap and was clear headed. Sleep is evething!!


----------



## ProfWife

Sleep is awesome. Get it when you can.

AFM...positive OPK today...time to get busy again!


----------



## LillyTame

Akayj said:


> Well lastnight was my first night alone!! It went well. I think it was lack of sleep that wasn't helping me any!! I took the baby to my moms and got a good nap and was clear headed. Sleep is evething!!

Glad you got some sleep! And I bet it felt good just to have some time alone too.




ProfWife said:


> Sleep is awesome. Get it when you can.
> 
> AFM...positive OPK today...time to get busy again!

Go get 'em Prof!! :thumbup:

AFM, definitely not trying this month (I'm CD3) because I don't want to end up going into labor on our wedding day BUT we aren't preventing, soooo you never know!


----------



## ProfWife

That could provide for quite the birthing story to one day hang over the kid's head, though! :)


----------



## Tella

ak, glad you got a good nights rest! Sleep deprivation is horrible amd brings out funny personalities :haha:

prof, hope you managing lots of :sex: Fxd for a bfp for you! !! For how long are you going to just try the progesterone supplement? 

lily, I know it will be difficult but hey you will never be able to say I had a normal wedding day :lol: ypu know Mr Murphy, he loves doing things when we don't want to!


----------



## ProfWife

Likely until the house is paid off. I have 2 months supply on me and 2 or 3 refills.

We'll have the house paid off in the fall. If I'm not pregnant by then we're going to look at IUI or clomid. Trying to get out of the ONLY debt we have before going farther.


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, Prof! Hope the progesterone works and you can avoid further intervention.


----------



## Tella

Prof that is awesome that your house is almost paid off. Here with us it is near impossible to pay off a house very quickly due to our crazy high interest rates. We still have 29 years to go :haha:

Fxd that you want need anything more and that you will be renovating the baby room instead of paying for iui.

Lion, do you have a plan forward yet or still waiting for FS?


----------



## ProfWife

Aaaand another pregnancy announcement today...married a little over 2 years...I'm happy they'll never need to know this struggle.


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs:

Tella- I'm going to coast along with my special folic acid substitute for the MTHFR and daily baby aspirin and hope that one of DHs normal shaped sperm can get to an egg again. If nothing happens by July, we plan to start IUI in August. If I'm doing IUI, I want to time it so that I'll have the baby at the best time possible (May-July) if it works. DH wants to start IUI right now, but I want to wait it out and see if we can make a "free" baby before then. :haha: I have lots of fun home projects to keep me busy until August, and after waiting 25 months, what's another four months. 

Are you still doing IUI, Tella?


----------



## Tella

No im not doing iui just did ti for 3 cycles with meds. All bfns and now I'm having a natural cycle before immune testing this af on cd2. 

ask the professor doing the tests if I should plan more art cycles after the immune treatment and he did he believes we will fall pregnant natural due to fact that there isn't anything else wrong. He is also willing to give me intralipids without having to take Clomid/ femara which will save me a while lot of money


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - That has to be comforting that they think you'll still fall pregnant naturally. Perhaps something will turn up on the immune testing that will solve it.

Having some weird pinching/cramping this cycle...not sure if good or bad. Hubs is hiding my tests until Friday of next week (I have ONE cheapie hidden in the bathroom to test mid-week). He doesn't want me testing too early. Progesterone begins tonight.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think any of us are still doing SMEP...mind if I change our title name to "Waiting for ligthning to strike"? I feel like it's just the last few of use and that's what we are doing!


----------



## ProfWife

Fine by me.


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, Lills. <3 ya!

Hope you can distract yourself till test day, Prof.


----------



## Tella

Awesome new name! !!! Hope it strikes soon for us all!


----------



## ProfWife

I hosted a craft night last night for my small group...one of the girls announced she was pregnant (at least someone gets to announce pregnancy in my house). Another friend who doesn't have little ones yet asked her how much "trying" they had to do - - - "Oh, we didn't temp or track anything. It's so easy. This one took us one month. Our first took us two." I nearly started crying. People just don't understand and don't think about what it must be like for someone to wait month after month.


----------



## Tella

:hugs: I know its hard :hugs: have loads of those ppl around me as well. ppl dont think beyond their own situation and if only they just be a bit more tactful then it will be easier.

why not just say we were lucky and fortunate to not have battled.


----------



## ProfWife

I just hate the idea that she's giving some false impressions to others who haven't tried yet. Both her story and those of us who take over a year are in the extreme ends of that bell curve. The vast majority will fall pregnant after trying 5-9 months if timing intercourse. Those who take less or more are the anomalies. My story shouldn't overly scare anyone; hers shouldn't give false hope.


----------



## Tella

That is very true but the unfortunate thing is that the infertility and longer time frame to get pregnant is getting more and more common due to our food quality and lifestyles. By the time we realise it has an impact on something so major it is sometimes to late as the damage has already been done.


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies how are you all doing


----------



## ProfWife

BFN today. 

Still feel like something is going on.
1. Getting nauseous in the morning slightly and after eating.
2. Bathroom breaks more frequent even though intake isn't changing.
3. Upset belly frequently.
4. Daytime temps still running in the 99s. (I'm usually a low 98 body temp.) 
Something just feels strange. Not sure what it is, or if it's all in my head. 

Going to continue progesterone tonight and likely tomorrow.


----------



## Akayj

I know I'm not part of the trying group anymore but I miss you guys!! And Cooper and I are doing well!! How is everyone else?


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Akayj! We want to see new pics of Cooper! :haha:

Profwife, fx'd you have a BFP sneaking up on you! :dust:

Ladies, I had such EWCM these last few days! Sooo tempted to TTC some times, but I think it's best we wait till closer to the wedding so we don't have a baby ON our wedding day :haha: And we are probably moving to the mainland after the wedding so we feel it would be easier not having a newborn with us....so I guess you could say we are WTT/NTNP until September. :coffee:


----------



## ProfWife

Moving with a LO is HARD! 

Akayj...you are ALWAYS a part of this group! ;-) I can't believe he's a month old already!

Oh...one more symptom...nips are REALLY sore. 


Grr...just wish this would either end or show up.


----------



## Akayj

Not sure why it's sideways. Could be because I'm using my phone lol. But there he is. Two months next week on the 16th! I think my ticker is off I will need to fix it!! 


Prowife-hope this is it for you!!:dust:


----------



## Wytrease

Prowife hope this is it for you

Akayj Cooper is adorable

Lilly hope everything works out like you plan & you won't have to wait until after the wedding for your bfp but it would be fun to make a honeymoon baby 

Afm I am now a couple days away from 35 weeks & very uncomfortable but it will all be with it in 5 weeks when baby girl makes her grand entrance into the world I also go on maternity leave on Thursday & I can't wait because I have so much to do my husband & I just moved into a bigger house this month & I have a lot of unpacking & getting everything situated before the baby come


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Look at Cooper's hair! He looks like a little man with a dye job lol trying to cover up those grays! He is so cute :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lionchild

Cooper is SO CUTE, Akayj!!! :cloud9:

I say get your baby-making on Lilly! :muaha:

Prof- :dust:

AFM, I'm super busy with work and life in general. I'll check in every so often and update if there is anything newsworthy on my end. Hang in there ladies in waiting!


----------



## Tella

prof, those symptoms sounds promising! Hope you are surprised by a lovely bfp tomorrow! !!!! What tests are you using? 

lilly, I would say just go for it, if you have a lo around then you can organise a babysitter. 

akayj, awwww he is so cute! You must be so in love with him. How's the forest 2 months been so far? 

wytrease, wow 35 weeks! Time has flown by! You must enjoy the last few days at work, maternity leave sounds great but sounds like you have alot to do, good luck unpacking with your bump! 

lion, fxd you get a bfp soon!!!!

afm, its been a great break cycle! Now on progesterone to time my AF for the immune tests next week. cant wait for the outcome of that! !!


----------



## Akayj

It's been HARD not going to lie and sugar coat it! I cry all the time when I can't get him to do something but someone else can. Makes me feel like crap lol. But I do love him mucho lol!! Sleep is the main thing I'm not use to going without not a night person at all. I have already moved him to his crib because all the noises he makes keeps me up and I get zero rest!!


----------



## Tella

Shame girl, the bright side to look forward to is that it gets better and soon he will be starting to sleep through and you will be more in tune with each other. 

Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Feels like it will never happen haha. It will tho eventually


----------



## ProfWife

I've been using EPT Early tests and First Signal (cheapies from WalMart). 

Negative again today.

I talked to my natural family planning lady. She told me to take progesterone until I'm certain that I'm not pregnant (period or blood test). I called to get lab orders for a blood test so I can be certain. I just don't want all the questioning and squinting.


----------



## LillyTame

That's very true, Profwife. I think I would want the blood test to be 100% sure.


----------



## ProfWife

Tried to get it...dumb main line lady gave me the IN patient fax rather than OUT patient fax for the lab services.

I won't be able to go in until tomorrow afternoon now. 


Made the mistake of telling my mother I was getting a blood test done. She just asked why and gave me a hard time. She doesn't understand. She also can't have a serious conversation about it without being judgmental about those with infertility ("It's just not God's timing. Don't try to play God."). Feeling pretty alone right now.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. On both the mom front and not being able to get the lab done today. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I can't say I've heard you say much about your hubby...how is he? Could you go to him for a hug and cuddle....maybe a tiny cry of frustration, if you need to? I tend to bottle things up till I need a BIG cry lol


----------



## ProfWife

He's great. I try not to abuse him too much. I'm trying to be strong this week for him, though. He's leaving for the weekend to go on a camping trip with some friends for some "men time." If we aren't pregnant, I'll start my period this weekend. I don't want him to feel badly about leaving me to go do this. He REALLY needs this time to build some male friendships. He was pretty isolated since our move a few years ago. Our church groups weren't overly active, he was in grad school, leadership programs, and working 50+ hours a week. 

I really want to make sure he feels comfortable leaving me at home...that I'm not going to shut down or break down.


----------



## LillyTame

Gotcha! Sounds good for him. Wish you had someone there to give you a IRL hug :hugs:


----------



## Tella

ah Prof, so sorry you not getting the support from your mother that you deserve. ppl just don't know when to say good luck and leave the rest.

hope dh enjoys his weekend and comes back to a wonderful bfp surprise! 

Have you had am squinter that you say you don't want the guessing? 

keeping everything crossed for you! !!!


----------



## ProfWife

I picked up a bad batch of tests (evaps) or weird control lines.

AF started today before I went to get bloodwork. So far, just some brown spotting, but should be full flow by the end of the day. :-/ 

Looks like on to another month.


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> I picked up a bad batch of tests (evaps) or weird control lines.
> 
> AF started today before I went to get bloodwork. So far, just some brown spotting, but should be full flow by the end of the day. :-/
> 
> Looks like on to another month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill waiting...absolutely nothing since I saw that little bit during the school day. Belly is just feeling heavy/congested. 

Going to continue the progesterone until AF shows.


----------



## Tella

I'm hoping it's just break through bleeding. Are you still gonna do the blood tests?


----------



## Akayj

Prowife hope that was a good sign!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm going to skip my progesterone tonight. If it doesn't look like period is gearing up (based on temp in the morning), I'll do the blood test on my way home from work Friday.

This afternoon's test was a BFN - 16 dpo. I would think that there would be at least a SLIGHT hint of a line by now if I was pregnant. 

Just pray that if we are, I won't miscarry by stopping the progesterone.


----------



## Akayj

Prayers coming from here!!


----------



## Tella

good luck prof. I know it's hard to decide what to do and the what ifs.

if you are pregnant? skipping progesterone for one night wont make you miscarry. 

:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Within 6 hours brown spotting started again. Hasn't quite gone into full AF yet, but I'm fairly certain it will now.

On to next cycle looks like.


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: Sorry, Prof.


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies how is everyone? Just wanted an update on everyone!hehe


----------



## ProfWife

I wasn't pregnant last cycle, but my friend was...FIRST MONTH trying. I'm still trying to get past it. I feel like I'm taking care of her (morning sickness has been all day sickness for her) but secretly I want to strangle her as her life is taking the path I wanted mine to take. First month trying - getting pregnant - staying home to nest and have a baby...Yet, I'm facing likely cycle #20, a 32nd birthday, and another year of stress at school.

I'm in the ending of the TWW (11 dpo). Not feeling it this cycle. I just feel really depressed. Why even bother? It's not like I can reasonably expect that this cycle would be different from the other 18...my chances dwindle each month. 

We can't begin trying IUI until I'm not working, but we aren't expecting for me to stop working until the semester break next year. So, we'd be looking at cycle #27 at that point. 

I'm just losing faith that we'll ever get pregnant. Maybe it just was never meant to be.


----------



## LillyTame

I hear you, Profwife. Today I was thinking....remember when we were all fresh and hopeful for that 1st, 2nd, 3rd month? Now it's like...meh....of course I have a chance but what would make this month any different than the last 15, 18, 20! :coffee: Jaded? Ooooh just a tiny bit

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi Ladies, :hug: I know it's hard to stay positive believe me I've been there a million times but somehow the thought of giving up always to scary and I find the will to continue. We are approaching 4 yrs in June and thats hard to swallow but I'm hopeful that we will find the strength from above to continue and that we will be rewarded and become a mommy. 

I had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little baby girl and I was breastfeeding, it was so real that I can actually remember the warm feeling of having that little one depending on me for food. given me new strength and will to continue to I get to feel that feeling for sure day after day! !!


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I can't even know how y'all feel:( but it does make me sad that the baby fairy hasn't visited y'all. But if this makes anyone feel any better i seen a tv show yesterday that a lady was 52, and had her first baby so I know its possible. Good luck to everyone! :dust::dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - I've had a similar dream...right around this time last year. Even that gets harder and harder to recall as hope.

Lord help me if I'm 52 and just starting with a baby. My health is already questionable at 31. I'd hate to see what I'd be like at 52.


----------



## Wytrease

Sorry you ladies haven't received your BFP but keep the faith & it will happen soon. ..

AFM I am now 38 weeks & 2 days and I am being induced tomorrow at midnight because I have developed toxemia and have been having issues with my blood pressure


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> Sorry you ladies haven't received your BFP but keep the faith & it will happen soon. ..
> 
> AFM I am now 38 weeks & 2 days and I am being induced tomorrow at midnight because I have developed toxemia and have been having issues with my blood pressure

Omg good luck!!! Everything will b fine!!! Post pics ASAP(when baby allows)!!:)


----------



## LillyTame

Oh no! Had to do a quick google search on that one :dohh: I'm so happy you've made it so far though! Please update us as soon as you are feeling up to it. I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tella

Good luck wy:hugs: can't wait to meet your little lo!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh wow! Praying for you!! Can't wait to hear a successful, healthy report for both of you!


----------



## Wytrease

Alaysia Milan Jones is here & I am so in love she weighed 5lbs 15 oz 18 1/2 oz I will update with a picture later. Thank all of you ladies for your support during my ttc days & also after I became pregnant you ladies are awesome & I can't wait until all of you experience this life changing moment.


----------



## LillyTame

yaaaay! :happydance: Congratulations, Wytrease!

Can't wait to see pics and read birth story! :cloud9:


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations! I'm glad she's safely here and you're doing well!


----------



## Tella

awwww I love her name it is so so so beautiful! Huge congrats to you and hubby! Enjoy every second of her cuteness. I just love new borns.

cant wait for a pic :cloud9:


----------



## Akayj

Congrats and good luck in your journey as a monther.


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, Wy!!! :wohoo: Welcome, Alaysia!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Love the new pic, Tella! :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

CD1...again...

This...well...sucks. 

Love you ladies, though!! :)


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

:hugs: back.

I'm actually in a pretty good mood. I had my crying and screaming fit 2 days ago (day I stopped progesterone last cycle). Since then, I've been calmer and not even as upset (btw - I'll be ovulating around my birthday this year! Whoop whoop! Beats having my cycle on my birthday!)


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know if I've OV'd this month or not...so far :shrug: I was expecting it around the 5th and the last few months have been so consistent. I'm going to start TTC again after the next AF :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

So sorry, Prof. :hugs: I hope your birthday brings you luck!

Lilly, have you been DTD even though you're not trying?


----------



## Tella

Sorry prof :hugs: I know it sticks big time! !!!! The only thing we can do is try again. It's the only way to achieve our goal. So glad you in good mood, it helps a lot!!!!!

yay lily for ttc again! !!!!! Just plan your wedding dress with some room for expansion :haha:

lion, how you doing. Will you be retesting the mutation to see if the folic acid is helping?

afm, just hanging out in the tww. Not sure how many dpo I am so will wait it out till cd33 before testing.


----------



## ProfWife

Not too far away, Tella! 
Lilly - your wedding is SLOWLY creeping up. How is planning going?

Went on a bike ride with hubby this am. Felt good to be out early in the day (normally I sleep in on Saturdays). Didn't sleep well last night. I stayed up late grading, went to bed around 11:30 completely exhausted then couldn't fall asleep. Feeling week this morning overall. 

We have game night tonight with our Bible Study group. 

BTW - I've lost nearly 8 pounds in 2.5 months! I'm aiming to lose another 10 before school begins to take my weight back down to 130, which will put me squarely in the healthy BMI range. I'm still in the healthy range, but higher than I want to be.

We are looking at potentially me quitting work in December during Christmas break. My co-worker is going to have a 3 week old about that time. She has no choice but to work and does not want to put her baby in daycare. So, I might become a stay-at-home wife and nanny to her child. I'm pretty excited for that option. (We hope that I'll be about 6-7 months pregnant at that point rather than being about to start fertility treatments.) 

I don't think I'd mind watching two babies in the spring! ;-)


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies Alaysia & I are at home now so here's a picture of my beautiful girl & my labor story. When I went to the doctor on Monday I was told due to toxemia I would be induced at midnight on May 7th. But early Tuesday morning around 3:30 i started having irregular contractions & my bloody show began. During the day the contractions continued but they never increased in intensity. So at midnight I admitted myself to the hospital & I was stuck having contractions but they still wasn't coming regular & I had only dilated 1cm. They have me a pill to increase the contractions and told me they would start the drip at 7 am. The pill increased the intensity and frequency of the contractions. I went to sleep until 7am when they started the drip & I was only dilated 2cm but I had thinned out a lot and they told me it wouldn't be long. The doctor came in and broke my water at 10 am & I was still only 2cm but the contractions started coming every 5 minutes and they were very painful & I wanted to cry I told my nurse to check my progress because I was feeling a lot of pressure & when they checked me I had made it to 6 cm so I asked for my epidural. Theycame to start my epidural at about 11:15 am and it helped almost instantly. At 12 they came to check me and I was dilated to 8cm my contractions had started coming every 2 minutes by 1 pm so they told me when I feel a contraction push and so I did. At 1:14 pm I had given birth to my beautiful baby girl Alaysia and I cried when they put her on my chest. They gave me 2 hours of bonding time skin to skin with her and then I tried to breastfeed her she latched on wonderfully but my milk hadn't came in but she received some colostrum. They took her after I fed her and did her vital signs footprints and her weight. She weighed 5 lbs 15oz and was 18 1/2 inches long. She is such a good baby & I am head over heels in Love with her. She is the best gift I could have gotten for Mothers Day this year. Good Luck ladies I will continue to pray for you all that you will all be mothers this time next year.
 



Attached Files:







20140509_140400.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, wytrease! She is soooo beautiful! :cloud9: LOVE that outfit she has on. OK 100% broody now :haha: Thanks for sharing her birth story with us, sounds like things went pretty smoothly. 



Lionchild said:


> Lilly, have you been DTD even though you're not trying?

We have, but we don't do it that much so in this year we've only had 2 or 3 cycles that we DTD close enough to OV. Which is kind of nice because those other cycles I didn't have to constantly be thinking "did we do it" lol NTNP was a nice break. :thumbup: But I'm ready for my own cheeky monkey! :brat::haha:



ProfWife said:


> Lilly - your wedding is SLOWLY creeping up. How is planning going?

The planning is going as slowly as that creeping date :haha: Every now and again I will buy something....like my earrings, the wedding topper, the fascinator for my veil. Next I need to buy the groom, his best man, and our ring bearer their clothes. Dress shopping on the 17th! I'm really glad that we planned the wedding so far out, I can just take my time getting things ready....and I have a planner to help with the big stuff like decorating and catering.

Great job on the weight loss!:thumbup: Keeping my FX'd you'll be cuddling two babes next spring :winkwink:


----------



## Akayj

She is to adorable!! Congrats again!!


----------



## Lionchild

Aww, Wy, she's perfect! I'm so happy for you! Thanks for sharing your story!

Prof- Sounds like a dream life! Staying home with a baby or two. I hope two! Congrats on the weight loss!

Lilly, I know what you mean about it being nice knowing that you don't have a chance and not needing to stress about it. DH and I have no chance this cycle. We had a pretty crazy month with work and had some personal issues we had to work on, so we decided to prevent this month. We DTD early in the cycle a couple of times, but we actively made sure not to BD during the fertile period. I'm not sure what the plan is for next cycle yet, but baby making is on hold for us temporarily until we work out some issues. 

Lots of :dust: to all you ladies who are trying this cycle!


----------



## LillyTame

LC, sorry to hear that :hugs: I don't know what else to say...you were definitely one of the ladies I was hoping to be TTC with in June, but it is completely understandable when you need to get personal life straigtened out 1st :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Sorry to hear about the issues LC, but its alot better than thinking a baby will just magically make things better. :hugs: Hope you manage to sort it out quickly and can join us in over analyzing everything :lol:

AFM, CD2 AGAAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate having to do this over and over. I dont like repetitive things i like change, bring on the change now!!!!

Sent off my samples for testing today, hope they can test them this time if not im gonna be very worried!!!


----------



## Tella

HOw you girls doing?

AFM > Samples came back again insufficient so they couldnt test and report on them :cry: Now busy with my FS to arrange a hysteroscopy to see if there is anything wrong and im worried about ashermans syndrome.


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - asherman's syndrome? New term for me.


AFM - I'm now 32. I'm getting a thyroid ultrasound done today and finishing bloodwork for thyroid checks. Will wait to see the outcome of this.


----------



## Tella

Ashermans is when the uterus lining has adhesions in so basically the walls of the uterus has grown together due to scar tissue. a D&C has a 30% chance of giving it to you, i seriously wish i knew this before i went for my D&C as i would have opted for medical or natural MC.

But im booked for a Hysteroscopy next Monday to see if everything is fine or what is going on.

Good luck with the scan, fxd everything is fine and your results are perfect.

Are you doing it as a routine test or for fertility?


----------



## LillyTame

Tella said:


> Good luck with the scan, fxd everything is fine and your results are perfect.
> 
> Are you doing it as a routine test or for fertility?

WSS^^^ :thumbup:

I hope your hysteroscopy turns out fine, tella :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Thanks lily :hugs:

hows your wedding planning coming along?


----------



## LillyTame

7 days till I'm trying on dresses! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Dress shopping was SUCH fun! Enjoy it and don't doubt yourself. When you find it, you find it. Mine was the 2nd one I tried on. Never regretted finding it so early!

Tella - Yikes! Good thing to know in case I ever miscarry! Hope your hysteroscopy goes well and shows everything being clear and good to go.


I'm doing the thyroid test because they found a goiter at my physical. I started going to this doc for fertility issues (even though he's a gp). He found that and my TSH is borderline low. Some of the blood results are in, all on the low end of normal...and my TSH dropped. 

Should have all results by Thursday. Praying if I have an issue it's easily solved.


----------



## Tella

I know that your thyriod has an effect on your fertility but not sure exactly what as i never had to research it. Have you had a look at it yet?

Fxd this is you solution and will be getting your bfp once it all is in normal ranges.

Thanks, im excited to find out what is going on in there!!


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah. Apparently hyperthyroid (overactive) doesn't have as much of an impact on fertility as hypothyroid (underactive). My TSH suggests hyperactive, but two of my other results suggest hypo (as do all my physiological symptoms).

I've also discovered that one test result pattern similar to mine so far (not all results are in yet) is the result of chronic stress. If my jaw pain is any indicator of my stress levels - I'd say that might be the issue. 

We'll see what all the other results show.


----------



## Tella

Prof, any news on your other results? 

AFM > Just got back from my Hysteroscopy. It was worse than the first one due to a slight blockage/growth (fibrosis) in the top of my cervix leading into my uterus. So he broke that open and my uterus itself is looking perfect, no issues at all. He said it is very healthy and both my tubes are also open. He did say that could be the reason for the light AF and we will have to see if my next AF is heavier and more like it use to be.


----------



## ProfWife

Tella, hopefully breaking that up will let the little swimmers make it in more effectively.

AFM - My temps have been absolutely SCREWY this month.. No clue what's going on or if we're out of the fertile zone. 

For test results, ultrasound showed the two complex nodules (4X3X3mm, 4X3X2mm) that might require monitoring. Blood work results are weird. All in normal range, but my rT3 and Free T3 results don't line up. It looks like I might have an uptake disorder, likely due to prolonged stress or adrenal failure. I'm sure more blood work (cortisol and adrenal hormones) will be ordered next week when the doc gets the labs back.

Oh, and one of my friends who suffered 2 years of infertility and miscarriages before her first baby, and then a year+ of infertility since he was born just found out she's pregnant again! So happy for them! (They are double-whammied with both male and female factors to overcome.) Gives me hope that maybe it could happen for us, too.


----------



## LillyTame

tella, I'm glad the doc was able to clear that out...did he say that may help getting you BFP?

Profwife, congrats to your friend! :thumbup: So where exactly are these nodules and monitoring to see if they get bigger?

AFM, just got my OPKs yesterday! Back to full on TTC for us :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Sorry...one on the right lobe of the thyroid (the slightly larger one) the other on the left lower lobe of the thyroid. 

I'm still waiting for all results to be faxed to my doc so he can give me some insight. I couldn't schedule the ultrasound series, so I'm hoping he'll bump my appointment up so I can get this solved.


----------



## LillyTame

oooh, ok. FX'd he moves your appt up!


----------



## Tella

ProfWife said:


> Tella, hopefully breaking that up will let the little swimmers make it in more effectively.
> 
> AFM - My temps have been absolutely SCREWY this month.. No clue what's going on or if we're out of the fertile zone.
> 
> For test results, ultrasound showed the two complex nodules (4X3X3mm, 4X3X2mm) that might require monitoring. Blood work results are weird. All in normal range, but my rT3 and Free T3 results don't line up. It looks like I might have an uptake disorder, likely due to prolonged stress or adrenal failure. I'm sure more blood work (cortisol and adrenal hormones) will be ordered next week when the doc gets the labs back.
> 
> Oh, and one of my friends who suffered 2 years of infertility and miscarriages before her first baby, and then a year+ of infertility since he was born just found out she's pregnant again! So happy for them! (They are double-whammied with both male and female factors to overcome.) Gives me hope that maybe it could happen for us, too.

i hope so too!!! He did say that spermies get though the smallest hole and there must be a hole as i do have AF just light but i think making it easier is good!!!

Strange about your temps. How do you temp? Oral or vaginally? Maybe there is an outside factor.

Hope you can manage it easily and that it wont effect your fertility.

Congrats on your friends BFP!!! H&H 9 months to her!!!



LillyTame said:


> tella, I'm glad the doc was able to clear that out...did he say that may help getting you BFP?
> 
> Profwife, congrats to your friend! :thumbup: So where exactly are these nodules and monitoring to see if they get bigger?
> 
> AFM, just got my OPKs yesterday! Back to full on TTC for us :thumbup:

YAY for being back in TTC!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on these BFPs!!

He didnt say it will make a big difference but it must have an effect. I mean if you consider if all the AF blood doesnt come out when it should surely it is bad for spermies and for the toxicity levels in the uterus :shrugg: I just hope it does!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife, my dear, how aaaaare yoooou? :haha::flower:

How are our mommas doing too?! :hugs:

:dust: for tella in her tww! :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm 9 or 10 dpo. So far, all BFN. 

It's still early though!! How are you?


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I'm doing much better than in the early days had to go get something for PPD!!:( I had it bad! But am much better now!!! How is everyone else!?


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, Akayj, still so much hair! Love it! :cloud9: So sorry to hear you had to deal with PPD:hugs:, that's one of my fears because I deal with depression already.

AFM, waiting to OV...hopefully this weekend or early next week.:coffee:


----------



## Akayj

Yeah it was hard!!:( I didn't think I would come home and it be like that.


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies just checking in on you all I hope everyone is doing well I hope this is you all month Afm my daughter is now 1 month old & 2 days and she's is such a doll. I am no longer breastfeeding due to not producing enough milk & her getting nipple confusion & not wanting the breast. Here's a picture of her. I will continue to pray that you wonderful ladies fall pregnant very soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140529_151158.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyTame

She is soooo cute! Look at all that hair! :cloud9:


----------



## Akayj

I thought my son has a lot of hair!! Wow she has a lot. And she's already month old wow! 

Well Cooper isn't even 4 months yet(1week till then) and he's cutting a tooth!!


----------



## Tella

Awww just look at all these cute SMEP babies!!!!!!!!!! Time flies when they here hey, no more reset cycles like before. 

Wow tooth at 4 months, he is a real achiever!!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Akayj that's so early but now babies move so fast


----------



## LillyTame

Tella said:


> Awww just look at all these cute SMEP babies!!!!!!!!!! Time flies when they here hey, no more reset cycles like before.
> 
> Wow tooth at 4 months, he is a real achiever!!!!

So true, Tella. Time just flies right by after the little ones get here but seems to take forever during pregnancy lol One more day till testing for you! :happydance:


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> Akayj that's so early but now babies move so fast

Yes I know!!! But I feel it idk what else it could b. Sharp pointy and sticking out lol.


----------



## Akayj

How is everyone? Little update: no teeth lol it's like baby acne that some babies can get on their gums. But things are starting to fall in place after 5months lol. I miss you guys btw!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, for some reason that sounds familiar to me, think I heard of that somewhere before, Akayj. I've been thinking about this thread a lot lately, was just hoping someone would have some good news to post. Baby updates will work too :thumbup: :haha:

Profwife, how are you? You still don't have your own journal for us to stalk?

AFM, I think we are out this month, just bad timing. Not due to test till next weekend. OH has started some fertilaid supplements, we'll see if we get some good results in Sept.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd have the most boring journal ever. I never started one.

We're in cycle 22 - cd3. We went to an RE for our initial consult. He seemed hopeful that it wouldn't take too much to get us pregnant, but we're not moving forward with any treatments or procedures until all my bloodwork and hubby's SA come back with results. So, should be about 2 weeks to our next appointment to put a plan in place for cycle #23. Doc was thinking letrozole or clomid at the initial consult. PCOS has been officially ruled OUT as well. However, endometriosis was put on the table as a potential issue. Doc doesn't want to do surgery for a few months, though. He wants to try a few medicated cycles first.

So...we wait...again...


----------



## LillyTame

That's awesome that you guys are moving forward but I know all the waiting is the worse :nope: I have a BnB bud that had endo pretty bad and her OH had morph issues. They did surgery and IUI with femera and got preggo the 1st time! She just had her babe a few weeks ago. Her experience really makes me want to go to a FS and try our first IUI, it's just not easy to do here on island. I'm hoping we are ready to move at the beginning of the year so I'm not waiting a whole year to try.

I hope you wont have to go through the surgery and your test come back with more information. :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies I'm thinking about unjoining the form. The women in the baby section are soooo rude and caddy to eachother it's soooo unreal. I miss nice normal girls lol.


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, that's too bad. :nope: I'm sorry to hear that, Akayj. Wish I had some advice but I pretty much stay in the TTC area most of the time or just on threads of people I've been talking to this whole time...kinda like I noticed your name and had to speak. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

:( I wish that weren't the case. You can always stick around here with us! :) Don't want to lose you entirely! 

Hopefully by this time tomorrow we'll be celebrating with a plan from the doc. Appt is tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Akayj

Good luck pro wife. 

I might just come on to check on you ladies and look around lol


----------



## LillyTame

Good luck, profwife! Can't wait to hear your plan!

I know we aren't much help with answering baby questions, but you can always hang out with us, akayj. :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

Tbh I'm not much help with baby questions so we are all in the same boat hehe.


----------



## ProfWife

I helped raise 4 from birth (my sister's kids) and one from 4 years old (stepchild). I can probably answer more questions than my friends give me credit for.

(All my friends here who are parents don't realize that. They all assume I have 0 clue about prepping bottles, changing diapers, baby proofing, teething issues, etc. If they knew, they might be more apt to trust me to take care of their babies.)


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> I helped raise 4 from birth (my sister's kids) and one from 4 years old (stepchild). I can probably answer more questions than my friends give me credit for.
> 
> (All my friends here who are parents don't realize that. They all assume I have 0 clue about prepping bottles, changing diapers, baby proofing, teething issues, etc. If they knew, they might be more apt to trust me to take care of their babies.)

Shoot I need a good babysitter lol:haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Too bad you weren't closer!

LOL - Other parts of the forum just aren't as welcoming. Granted, I probably have a bad rep after a thread today. Lots of drama...

Anyway...

We had our follow-up today.

Husband's SA came back GREAT. (2.2mls, 111 million per ml, 244 million total count, 71% motility, 65% rapid/slow forward progression, 37% normal morphology)

AFM, my AmH lab came back at 2.69 ng/mL (which my doc says puts me more like a mid-20's woman's ovaries rather than a 32-year-old). Vitamin D is at 43. DHEA-S (adrenal hormone) was over 220, which is higher than I should be. So, I'll be going on meds to bring that down. However, he wants to do a laparoscopy on me this coming cycle to look for, confirm and remove endometriosis. I've finally contacted my principal for a meeting as my first shot at that surgery will be the day after school starts for the school year. I'm not sure if I'll be permitted to be out that day and the next for recovery.

So, please pray for one of two things to happen. Either 1) we're pregnant and I won't need surgery at all or 2) for my principal to be understanding and supportive as this is something I don't WANT but apparently need.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd things go smoothly with the Principle

Where are you right now in your cycle?


----------



## ProfWife

4-5 dpo (used just opks this month...so I either ovulated Friday or Saturday). 

New doc advised that I start my progesterone suppositories (prescribed by old doc) tonight. He said it couldn't hurt!


----------



## LillyTame

How do you like the new doc so far?


----------



## ProfWife

I like him.

I'm having an awful night though. Hubby and I are fighting...mostly because I'm depressed over finding out that I'm the reason we haven't conceived yet and that I'm scared to go through the surgery (I HATE the idea of surgery).


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs:

Surgery is scary. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. :nope: But I know one happy ending story...a BnB pal had pretty bad endo and husband had low morphology. She had her surg and they did ONE round of IUI and got their forever bub. :thumbup: 

Have you googled to see how bad other ladies say a laparoscopy is? I know there were mixed reviews just about HSGs, but for me it turned out to be a breeze. Maybe if you are a little more informed about the procedure it will ease your mind some :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

I've had about 6 friends go through the surgery. All said it was fine, easy, etc. I have a hard time with not being in control. I don't like the idea that I won't even be breathing for myself. I'm terrified of those horror stories where the patient wasn't 100% unconscious and felt surgery the whole time. 

I'm more terrified that I'll be the one in 7,000 who has a major problem and ends up sterile as a result. 

Praying I am just pregnant this cycle so we can put all this behind us.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, you poor dear. I hope DH comes around and can be a bit more supportive. Some times they just don't _get_ our fears.

I have a fear of swimming (I wouldnt say a true phobia). I don't feel like I'm in control when I'm in the water. Although I've been getting better since I've been dating OH there is still that fear that at any moment I'll lose what little control I have. OH knows I'm afraid but just can't wrap his head around why. Last time we went swimming he pushed my shoulders down a little playfully but it really pissed me off! I turned and asked him why would he do that when he knows I'm scared! He said you've been getting so much better why are you scared. I kept trying to explain but it felt like I was talking to a friggin 3 year old! I just had to swim away from him for awhile. Point is. I understand that you have a legit fear. And nothing is probably gonna change that. I sincerely hope your OH eases up on you. And like you said...the BEST answer would just be to get that BFP so you won't have to go through it at all! :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

Lilly how you holding up with the hurricans there? Are y'all ok? 

Prowife how's it coming along any news?

Afm still trying to get mommy hood down lol but I'm getting there. Cooper will be 6months next Saturday wow! It does go fast lol.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hanging in. I was wondering how Lilly was as well. I've been through my share of hurricanes here.

Today is cd 1 of our 23rd TTC. Surgery is scheduled for Thursday. :-/. Just praying that this helps and makes it possible for us to conceive.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: I will be thinking of you Thursday, profwife :hugs: How soon after surgery can you guys ttc?

Thanks for thinking of me, ladies. My side of the island didn't get any of the wind and just a bit of rain. It looks like this second one will barely brush the East side, so that's good because I guess it's pretty bad over there...power still out, lots of flooding, brown water.


----------



## Akayj

Pro wife you will be in my prayers!!! Everything will work out fine!! When they tell you to go to ur happy place go somewhere fun hehe!! 

Lilly I herd the flooding was pretty bad:( hope they recover fast!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I'll get the "official" timeline tomorrow. They won't begin treating me with any meds until after my next period (which will be cycle 24 for us). At our last appointment, the doc said that we should be okay to resume bd when I feel up to it, as long as I'm careful about incision sites. If I were to get pregnant this cycle, post op, he said it wouldn't be a problem. By the time by stomach would need to handle stretching, I'll be healed up. 

They normally recommend a waiting cycle when they do surgery, but from what we were told at the last appointment, many women get pregnant straight away and there are no complications.


----------



## Tella

Prof, if i remember correctly you going for a Lap and ovarian drilling correct? If i am, then you have great chances of falling quickly afterwards. Most of the ladies i know that has had it fell pregnant with it, and also their cycles regulated. For me it brought back ovulation which i never had so even though im still ttc im glad i did it becuase it definitely helped. Good luck for THursday, you will be back into the swing of things in a few days. I waited like 10days post op for first BD.

Also remember that day of op is CD1 again as it resets all the hormones and processes.

Lilly, wow that sounds hectic. Glad to hear you fine!!!!! We had a earthquake here last wednesday which was 150km away from us but we felt the tremors. at the main site it was a 5.3 but that was the first one i have ever felt it was so strange :lol:

akayi, wow 6 months time is seriously flying. I cant wait for December but then again i dont want december to pass to quickly need the rest.

AFM, SUPER busy with work we started a 30day sex challenge but only kept it going for 2 weeks haha, will try again next cycle if there is one, hopefully there isnt.

Im still on the immune meds, hoping it will do the trick in the next 2 months.


----------



## ProfWife

No ovarian drilling, just lap and dealing with endometriosis adhesions if found...and draining the cul de sac. So, my cycle should continue as I'm programmed...with the surgery being on day 6. We were cleared to bd about a week after surgery or as comfortable (smack in the middle of the fertile window!).

Praying we get pregnant before needing any meds


----------



## Akayj

Good luck prowife everything will be fine 



Updated pics of Cooper!!


----------



## LillyTame

Adorable! I'm still in love with his hair! lol


----------



## Akayj

It's starting to really grow in now. He did lose a lot of it


----------



## LillyTame

Thinking of you, Profwife. How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Akayj

LADIES how is everyone any baby news? We are doing good 3months and cooper will be 1!!! Time is really starting to fly.


----------



## LillyTame

OMG, almost one! Gosh! Where has the time gone?!

Still no BFP for me, OH had his 1st urology appt yesterday, basically just got more SA's and labs ordered so we will follow up on that in Dec. My wedding is in a month AND I just got hired for a job in Washington! So I have plenty to keep me distracted.

I was waiting for her to announce here but since she hasn't....Tella is pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Glad someone is! Congrats, Tella!

Nothing here yet. Likely ovulating soon. In laws in town... lost 2 aunts last week and a friend list her baby at 34 weeks. So, lots of loss here lately.


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: And 34 weeks! I just can't imagine!! Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you, your family and friends :hugs:


----------



## Akayj

CONGRATS TELLA!!! Yes almost 1!!! Moving to Washington huh are you excited about that? Are you nervous for wedding day? My anniversary was on the 9th been married 8 years together 9!! Prowife Im sooooo sorry for all your loses 34 weeks is soooo far along!! its sad when it happens that far along!!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm very excited about moving, I'm more nervous about the move than the wedding! lol I don't know how I'll handle the weather...I'm a Cali girl currently living in Hawaii! This is going to be a major change, but I'm looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Wytrease

Congrats Tella and time really does fly by Alaysia is 6 Months now and she's trying to pull herself up she's almost crawling but she haven't mastered it yet Lilly you may be like me I tried to get pregnant before marriage and it just didn't work and I got married in July and was pregnant in august I hope everything works out for you and prowife. Sorry about all of the loses prowife


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry im terrible at bnb at the moment. Work is so busy. 

It's absolutely amazing to be here at last and just want to say dont ever give up!!!! Its totally worth the wait, tears and heartache! !!!

Wow wedding in a month!!! Have a blast at it and bring on the honeymoon bd and bfp!!!

GL to all you lovely ladies still ttc, just keep faith its coming!!

And wow to all the kiddos growing up so quickly. I was joking with dh saying they do grow up quickly. Bugz went from 2.5cm to 6.5 in 3 weeks lol


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? Any good news lately? Coopers about to be 1 next month wow time is really starting to fly now! When i was in such a haze in the new born days I didn't think I would ever make it out of it lol!! :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey there! I finished my last dose of letrozole tonight. I have an appointment on Tuesday for an ultrasound and estradiol check. I'll find out that afternoon when I'm supposed to take my ovidrel shot and time intercourse. 

So, obviously we aren't pregnant yet. Doc discovered problems in my last 3 cycles (they weren't "good" cycles in his opinion) and thinks I have an ovulatory dysfunction. Thankfully, those are easy to solve.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey, ladies! :flower:

Akayj, 1 all ready? Where has the time gone?! Any plans for the big 1st b-day? Any talk of TTC #2 in the near future? :winkwink:

Profwife, good luck! Let us know how your u/s goes!

We just had an appt with a urologist for OH yesterday....he put him on Clomid because of a low count and low testosterone. It'll take at least 3 months to see any difference in sperm so we continue to wait :coffee: But we are moving to Washington next month. If we don't end up pregnant in the time it takes us to settle in and find a FS then we are going to go ahead with IUI. So hopefully no later than May we'll have a BFP one way or another :thumbup:


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Hey, ladies! :flower:
> 
> Akayj, 1 all ready? Where has the time gone?! Any plans for the big 1st b-day? Any talk of TTC #2 in the near future? :winkwink:
> 
> Profwife, good luck! Let us know how your u/s goes!
> 
> We just had an appt with a urologist for OH yesterday....he put him on Clomid because of a low count and low testosterone. It'll take at least 3 months to see any difference in sperm so we continue to wait :coffee: But we are moving to Washington next month. If we don't end up pregnant in the time it takes us to settle in and find a FS then we are going to go ahead with IUI. So hopefully no later than May we'll have a BFP one way or another :thumbup:

Yes one already. No real big plans just a party hehe. And no talk of #2 I dont think I could handle two alone haha! So Im fine with one really.


----------



## Wytrease

Hello ladies I will be continuing to pray for you all & Akayj time really does fly Alaysia is 8 months already and she's trying to walk now.


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - Finally returning to the mainland!! If your hubs has the lower counts, the IUI sounds like it's a positive chance jump for you. Our doc told us that IUI would be a waste of money for us as all his mechanics and my mechanics that can be checked are clear and great. 

Can't wait for you to get back off the island and get your chances up! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife how did the u/s go?


----------



## Akayj

Wytrease said:


> Hello ladies I will be continuing to pray for you all & Akayj time really does fly Alaysia is 8 months already and she's trying to walk now.

Yeah cooper has been cruising the furniture since about then but he hadn't taken steps till the other day!! I hope he is fully walking by his birthday.


----------



## ProfWife

I had my appointment with doc yesterday for my follicle scan and estradiol check. Estradiol came in at 91.1 for CD12. I ended up with FOUR measurable follicles. One was at 11mm, two at 14mm and one at 15.5mm. 

The doctor has cleared me to take my Ovidrel trigger shot on Friday between 6 and 8. We're to time relations for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (and to abstain until then...oy...I don't WANNA!).

I've been doing opks in the meantime...so far, negatives. So, my body has definitely responded to these meds. I'm happy about that!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, 4! :wacko: is 91 a good number for that test? I'm excited for you! Fx'd!


----------



## ProfWife

My doc said it was good for that part of the cycle. I saw documentation that it should be above 100, but the letrozole actually suppresses the estrogen (that's how it works...suppresses the estrogen to trick the body into producing more to help the eggs mature).


----------



## LillyTame

I see. Come on Friday! Lol


----------



## Tella

Prof, fxd for this cycle! !! Hope you manage to bd as much as you can!!!! Try and have fun.

Lilly, i know a few girls where the clomid helped alot!!! Fxd it helps those little swimmers do their jobs! Iui is a great option for male problems.

afm, my little madam is kicking up a storm and its so precious feeling her now!


----------



## ProfWife

So excited to hear that, Tella.

We had to abstain from Tuesday until Friday under the doc's orders with the shot. But last night, tonight and tomorrow - it's on! So strange being in a position where you are used to BD every night for over a week just in case to waiting until cleared. 


BTW - I did take a pregnancy test this morning to see if the stories were true - that you could get a positive right after Ovidrel...they ARE true. I know it's a fake completely...conception hasn't even taken place yet. But, I finally know what it would be like to see the lines appear.


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife, you are definitely not the 1st to test after trigger just know what a BFP looks like in your own house lol I know I'll proably do the same if we ever need to trigger.

So exciting! I wonder how many of your eggs released!


----------



## ProfWife

Not sure. I don't think I have another scan scheduled, just the progesterone test.

Some have told me it feels like getting punched when their eggs release after this protocol. I've had no significant change like that, although my left started sort of pulsing a little bit ago.

I guess we'll find out. I cannot test again until 2 weeks from this past Friday. I think the progesterone level will give me insight into whether or not to be optimistic about this cycle...


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know, hun...I don't want to bust any bubbles, but I don't want you getting your hopes too high from the progesterone....just from my experience my progesterone was really high on medicated cycles and average on my unmedicated cycle. So really all you can use that prog test for is to prove you ovulated and nothing more. If that's what you meant, sorry for my blabbing lol I just don't want you thinking BFP because of high prog. My bubble has been burst twice :blush: Although I know prog is only used to confirm OV, I still saw that high number and thought "Maybe!".

Have you never felt your OV before? I feel mine most months and my last medicated cycle Oh boy! I felt like I was being stabbed! lol But no, not everyone feels it. It is reassuring though when you do. I hope that pulsating is something special! :happydance:

You'll be testing right around when I'm moving, how ever will I keep up! :haha: I hope you're our next BFP, profwife! This has been a long hard journey :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I didn't mean for BFP - a 7 day draw is really too early to predict that. 

In my case, it appears my progesterone naturally is insufficient to be conducive to pregnancy apparently...but my estrogen is also apparently insufficient to produce a quality egg.

I'm praying that progesterone levels come back adequate to actually produce the possibility of pregnancy. Without those positive levels, I have really 0 reason to believe that this cycle could be a positive.

Don't consider it a bubble burst. 

(Besides, my best friend never had adequate progesterone, but she was carrying a pregnancy to term...so progesterone isn't the be all, end all. It just shows the meds worked...)


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, I see. Gotcha! :thumbup: Can't wait to see that number then! It's a start! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife, how are you? How were your levels?


----------



## ProfWife

Progesterone level was 21.6. Nurse said that was a good number and suggests ovulation.

I tested on Sunday and hCG was out of my system. I am not supposed to test until Friday. I cheated and tested tonight - negative. 

I've been having weird crampy, twingy feelings...but I think it's just residual from the meds creating larger follicles this go around. I'm trying not to think too much about it.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh boy! Friday will be here in no time! I hope this is it!

I find it hard not to test, even with 2yrs of bfps under my belt I still test early probably 75% of the time lol


----------



## LillyTame

My time has finally come! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Wytrease

Omg congratulations lilly I'm so happy for you praying for a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: stick little baby stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ProfWife

Happy and healthy 9 months!! Congratulations! (It's about time we got some good news!)

Guess you can cancel that FS appointment in May and make it likely your first scan for a heartbeat and visual of your little bean!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! :cloud9: After 28 months it looks like Clomid for OH did the trick for us :thumbup:

Now we just need one more, profwife, YOU! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I'm in a non-med month. I had another HSG done this past Tuesday. All appeared clear. I'm waiting on hubby's SA results (they should have called yesterday). I'm hoping they'll print out all my test results, HSG summary and SA results for a pick up on Monday. I want to review them before our consult on Wednesday.

We're open to all options needed, but most interested in minimal stimulation IVF - more cost effective. Not sure what doc will recommend. 

I did 3 months of femara and ovidrel. I had a cp in month 2 of it. They may just leave me on that protocol through the next few months since I just had the HSG to give my own body a chance to do something.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm glad to hear you are open to all options and it sounds like you've made some progress (that's how I want to think of this pregnancy if it doesn't last, progress) and I pray something works for you soon, I know how draining this journey is.:nope::hugs::hugs: 

I JUST got scheduled to finally go see a FS in May and I was hoping for a IUI in June. I'm scared of cancelling my appt after all the work I did to get it :dohh: I don't think I'll cancel till May, unless my OB/GYN does it 1st.


----------



## ProfWife

I can understand that - just in case (peace of mind).

You'll probably start to lose the need for the safety back-up once your pregnancy is confirmed and you get to see the little heartbeat! I know as well as everyone else that things can get change an instant (I had two friends with late losses...one at 21 weeks, one at 34 weeks who died shortly after birth). We never have guarantees...but what we do have are blessings that we can enjoy and smile about while they are ours. 

You have a blessed little life you're nourishing now. Soak up every moment of that pregnancy! Even once they're born - they grow too fast. So enjoy each little miracle and treasure it :)


----------



## LillyTame

So true! And I'm trying to think of it that way....I'm pregnant NOW. It's bringing me so much joy.


----------



## ProfWife

And it should - I am so happy for you!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you! :cloud9:


----------



## Wytrease

Alaysia's 1st Easter Egg Hunt
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1428114802819.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Wytrease! She is so beautiful!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I just LOVE her hair! I can't believe how big she's gotten! :cloud9::cloud9: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks Lilly


----------



## Tella

LillyTame said:


> My time has finally come! :happydance::cloud9:

OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance: OMW :happydance:

This just made my whole week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you girl!!!!!!!! Those are the best words to see on any test!!!

Its awesome that the clomid worked so well for DH, second success case i know about using it!



ProfWife said:


> I'm in a non-med month. I had another HSG done this past Tuesday. All appeared clear. I'm waiting on hubby's SA results (they should have called yesterday). I'm hoping they'll print out all my test results, HSG summary and SA results for a pick up on Monday. I want to review them before our consult on Wednesday.
> 
> We're open to all options needed, but most interested in minimal stimulation IVF - more cost effective. Not sure what doc will recommend.
> 
> I did 3 months of femara and ovidrel. I had a cp in month 2 of it. They may just leave me on that protocol through the next few months since I just had the HSG to give my own body a chance to do something.

Now we just routing for you!!! This is gonna be the year we end up chaning this title of this thread to Successes all round - Lightning has stuck :haha:

So sorry about the CP and i agree, it is atleast a step in the right direction. Where you on progesterone along with the Femara cycles?

Both my pregnancies was 2/3 months following a hysteroscopy which is essentially the same as it cleans all the pipes and uterus out. fxd it is your magic as well!!



LillyTame said:


> I'm glad to hear you are open to all options and it sounds like you've made some progress (that's how I want to think of this pregnancy if it doesn't last, progress) and I pray something works for you soon, I know how draining this journey is.:nope::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I JUST got scheduled to finally go see a FS in May and I was hoping for a IUI in June. I'm scared of cancelling my appt after all the work I did to get it :dohh: I don't think I'll cancel till May, unless my OB/GYN does it 1st.

Dont blame you at all, keep it but this is it for you!!!!!



Wytrease said:


> Alaysia's 1st Easter Egg Hunt

Oh my gosh she is adorable!!! i cant wait to see Skylar crawl after her first eggs!!!

AFM > 35 weeks done and 35days to go!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe i will be holding my rainbow next month!!


----------



## LillyTame

Tella said:


> Now we just routing for you!!! This is gonna be the year we end up chaning this title of this thread to Successes all round - Lightning has stuck :haha:
> 
> AFM > 35 weeks done and 35days to go!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe i will be holding my rainbow next month!!

Thank you so much! And you are so right! This is going to be our year to close this thread out! Rooting for you, profwife, so so hard!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG, 35 days! That is NOTHING! :wacko::happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Tella - No. My doc checks my progesterone 1 week post ovidrel. If it's over 12, they basically say I ovulated. If it's over 15-19, they aren't worried about supplements (according to the nurse I'm currently at odds with).

I'm anxiously awaiting Wednesday's appointment.

In other news though, today makes the 5th loss my family has had since November 3. Two aunts (one on each side), three uncles (one on Dad's, two on Mom's). I don't even know how my parents are standing. If you pray, please lift one for them...especially Mom as it was her brother who died today and she's been taking care of him since November-ish.


----------



## LillyTame

So sorry to hear of your families losses. I will definitely say a prayer for you and your family. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks.

And we got some bad news from husbands SA. He went from 111million per mL last time (7/16/14) to 30mil per mL last week. This is back where we started with his first SA. Normal morph was only 23% (down from 37%). 

I'm heartbroken. Just when I thought we only had one side to deal with, I find out that we're back to having both sides again. 

Appointment tomorrow with the doctor to get a new game plan. I'm guessing he'll tell us IUI. Can't do it in May, though, as I'll be in final exams with my school during the fertile window. Earliest we could do it is June. :( Means likely no chance for me to be pregnant before my birthday. I just want to cry.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wytrease

:hugs::hugs::hugs: prowife


----------



## ProfWife

Doc wasn't overly worried about the numbers. He says that men will jump around at any given point with the numbers we were seeing. He doesn't see it as a hurdle to overcome. 

We're working through the rest of the news that we may be facing IVF decisions later this year. Not sure yet exactly what we'll do other than next month I return to my letrozole/ovidrel combination.


----------



## LillyTame

Well that's good to hear. OH's SA's were 15 and then 18mil and they weren't worried about them then, but when he got down in the below 5mil range on 3 consecutive tests that's when they put him on meds.


----------



## ProfWife

Our lowest since we've started this journey was 29 mil per ML in a 1.6ml sample. This past one was 30 mil in a 1.5 ml sample. So it's not THAT bad overall...but his best was 111 mil in a 2+ml sample. I want to go back to that "best."

Hubs and I talked it over. I think we're on the same page now. Neither of us want to do IVF during the summer. We want about 3 months to let things simmer back down. I won't be going back to work full-time in the fall, so this may change everything once my stressors are gone.

I'm going to ask the doc if we can continue letrozole and ovidrel monitored cycles for the next 4-5 months. I want to get to the 1 year mark from my surgery to remove the endometriosis. I feel like our count restarted in a way once that was diagnosed and removed - because the toxic fluid created by that and the adhesions were removed which had likely prevented pregnancy for the first year and a half almost 2 years. 

I'm hoping that he'll consider giving us a few cycles on our current protocol as long as I continue to respond well to it before we try a minimal stim ivf.


----------



## LillyTame

Sounds like a good plan and I hope your doc agree to it. I don't know how long you can use those medication though...usually they like to give you a few months break off them :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

I just had a month off. Supposedly letrozole is out of the body's systems entirely within 3-5 days (unlike the clomid life of a few months) and the hcg is gone within 10 days.


----------



## LillyTame

And the clomid they usually only like to do 6 cycles, is there a limit like that with letrozole?


----------



## ProfWife

Not really, because it's out of the body so fast. The doc said most people who it works for will be pregnant within 4 months. My 4th cycle is coming up if the one I'm in (non-medicated) doesn't work. He's approved 7-8 cycles (through august or September) though. So, we're going to keep trying to see if we can do this without having to get to IVF.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd it happens for you without IVF :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the semen analysis but it really isn't bad. letrozole can be used long term and like you say is out of your body in 2 days. That is the one reason why is doesn't affect your lining like clomid does. 

i agree on it resetting, i also restarted my count on ttc after my lap and endo removal.

fxd that you will get a bfp long before the 8 cycles are over.


----------



## ProfWife

Doc approved for us to stay on current protocol as long as I continue to have the great results I've had so far. We'll make a decision around August about IVF. We're most likely going to do at least one round of a minimal stim IVF (only 2-3 eggs are the goal) so we can use it as a (very expensive) diagnostic tool to determine if my eggs are the issue or no. If they are, we can decide to either do an egg donor or adoption before having to spend $15-20K out of pocket for IVF. Minimal stim is only about $5k. 

If they do harvest more than one egg, I'd like to see if they'll let one attempt to fertilize naturally (as naturally as a petri dish gets) to determine if it's an egg shell issue or a binding issue and let all others use ICSI to make sure they fertilize. 

That's months away though...and I still have this cycle I'm in without meds, too. I'm 8dpo. So, we'll know within the next week.


----------



## Wytrease

Alaysia enjoying her 1st birthday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150509_203556.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-05-09-20-45-07.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LillyTame

So cute! lol she doesn't look too sure about whatever she is eating in the 2nd picture though. You always dress her so cute! I love her sandals.

Is it a handful getting her hair combed? I don't like combing my own mess I'm dreading having a kid with all that hair! lol My husband just says we'll shave it! lol


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks Lilly that was her smash cake but she's so prissy she don't like getting messy lol and yes it is a very hard task to comb her hair she hates it even though the comb goes straight through


----------



## Akayj

Hey ladies any news with anyone? Coopers officially 15months!!


----------



## Akayj

LILLY!! Your eggo is preggo!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm about 6dpo and waiting to see what's going on. My progesterone was 23.3 this month, which the nurse said was great. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Akay! :wave: Are you guys talking about #2 yet?:winkwink:

I had my 1st scan today and everything is great! Baby is measuring a day ahead :thumbup:

Great prog number, profwife. Keep us updated, FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:


> I'm about 6dpo and waiting to see what's going on. My progesterone was 23.3 this month, which the nurse said was great. :)

I hope this is it for you :dust::dust:. Keep us updated if you can!!


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> Hey Akay! :wave: Are you guys talking about #2 yet?:winkwink:
> 
> I had my 1st scan today and everything is great! Baby is measuring a day ahead :thumbup:
> 
> Great prog number, profwife. Keep us updated, FX'd for you! :dust:

Oh man yes we have talked about it only talked lol. If it is to happen again it will be after October. Im still trying to lose the baby weight from Cooper and I have a goal set to complete the tuff mudder in October lol. Strange I know. But I'm not really like I need another baby lol Im happy with just Cooper. All of my friends tho are pregnant like 5 of them. So theres that lol.
Congrats on the scan the first one is always like I hope all is well even if you have been trying long or not its nerve racking lol.


----------



## Akayj

Hey everyone how are you ladies doing? Any new news? We are all good here Cooper is a healthy 26lbs and 32in tall. I miss you guys!!


----------



## ProfWife

I started spotting this afternoon. I'm assuming I'll be in full AF/CD1 tomorrow. So, my Saturday or Sunday will be likely ruined by going in for my baseline appointment.

I'm asking for blood work to be run to determine LH, FSH, DHEAS and AMH in addition to my appointment for baseline ovary check. We're starting our first of two (possibly three) iui treatments this month. 

October will be 3 years since this journey began. I have one friend who was pregnant when we started who is now pregnant with #3. :-/ I'm just ready for this journey to be over.


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: Prowife, I hope one of the IUIs works for you, hopefully the 1st one! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Me and baby are doing well. I still get nauseated and have some gagging and vomiting, I'd say at least once a week but it's pretty controlled with 2 meds. I think I'm just going to be one of those people that goes the whole pregnancy with it. But I'll take that if it's our ONLY complication!

Glad to hear Cooper is doing so well!:hugs:


----------



## Akayj

ProfWife said:



> I started spotting this afternoon. I'm assuming I'll be in full AF/CD1 tomorrow. So, my Saturday or Sunday will be likely ruined by going in for my baseline appointment.
> 
> I'm asking for blood work to be run to determine LH, FSH, DHEAS and AMH in addition to my appointment for baseline ovary check. We're starting our first of two (possibly three) iui treatments this month.
> 
> October will be 3 years since this journey began. I have one friend who was pregnant when we started who is now pregnant with #3. :-/ I'm just ready for this journey to be over.

Your in my prayers prowife!! I hoper this will be your year!!


----------



## Akayj

LillyTame said:


> :hugs: Prowife, I hope one of the IUIs works for you, hopefully the 1st one! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Me and baby are doing well. I still get nauseated and have some gagging and vomiting, I'd say at least once a week but it's pretty controlled with 2 meds. I think I'm just going to be one of those people that goes the whole pregnancy with it. But I'll take that if it's our ONLY complication!
> 
> Glad to hear Cooper is doing so well!:hugs:

Oh my I had no morning sickness the whole time!! I hope that it get better for you!! I had a friend that had to take meds the whole time he was pregnant with all her kids because she was losing weight she couldn't keep anything down. I can't wait to see a pic of your new addition!!


----------



## ProfWife

Well - finally an update...

Beta#1 - 93.9; Beta #2 - 210

IUI #1 successful!

We're booked for our first ultrasound on October 14.


----------



## LillyTame

:yipee::headspin::headspin: EEEEEEEEEEEE! :yipee::headspin::headspin:

:happydance:Congratulations!:happydance:

I'm sooooo happy and excited for you! I'm crying! I saw your name as the last one posted and I just KNEW this was it and not just our usual all of us update! :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Prof, how are things going? Any updates (tests, scans, etc?)? Will you be doing a journal once you feel more comfortable? :hugs: Hope all is well and your little bean is growing fast!


----------



## ProfWife

It's been awful the last few weeks. I am fine, as is the little one as far as know.

I have my first ultrasound on 10/14 - 1 week from today.

Last Saturday my dad was admitted to the hospital with pneumonia (we announced we were expecting to give him some happiness Saturday afternoon). Sunday afternoon he stopped breathing and had to be put on a ventilator through Tuesday. On Tuesday we brought him back around and pulled the vent. Wednesday-Tuesday (yesterday) we were in ICU. Then he was sent to a progressive care unit yesterday and today. Hopefully he'll be released tomorrow.

He fatigues incredibly easily, has only walked once in a week, and is battling AWFUL anxiety. So, we are praying for all of that to solve itself. We are worried about Mom being at home with him with being so fragile, but he is loudly refusing in-patient rehab. We're now just hoping we'll do out-patient rehab so he can get stronger faster.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your father's condition! Sending many thoughts and prayers to your family and hope he'll come around to doing rehab :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Profwife, how are you and your lil bean? How far along now?


----------



## ProfWife

I can't believe it's been so long since I've updated. 

We're 24 weeks today! She (yes - team pink!!) is moving all around these days. She just got out from under my rib cage (thankfully).

So far, all is going well. I have horrendous heartburn most days, but it's all worth it for this little miracle! 

16 weeks to go!

How are all of you?!


----------



## LillyTame

ProfWife said:


> I can't believe it's been so long since I've updated.
> 
> We're 24 weeks today! She (yes - team pink!!) is moving all around these days. She just got out from under my rib cage (thankfully).
> 
> So far, all is going well. I have horrendous heartburn most days, but it's all worth it for this little miracle!
> 
> 16 weeks to go!
> 
> How are all of you?!

Happy V-Day! :happydance: And Congratulations on team pink! How exciting! Do you guys have any names lined up?

I'm good, getting used to motherhood. It was really tough the 1st few weeks especially breast feeding and all the extra hormones and emotions but the only hard thing now is getting sleep and figuring out why he's crying! Other than that I'm just so in love and love being his mommy. I have a few more weeks before I go back to work.


----------



## ProfWife

No names yet. I have a list - hubs hasn't had time to sit down and look at it (he's going full-tilt with trying to do all his leadership and community activities before she arrives).


----------



## LillyTame

What would you say are your top 3 favs on your list?


----------



## ProfWife

Varies day to day...

Johanna Ruth (his maternal grandma's middle name + my grandma's middle name)
Johanna means God is gracious...

Margaret Ruth (his parental grandma's middle name + my grandma's middle name - actually form's my grandma's full name ;-))
Margaret means pearl (if she's born in June, that will be her birthstone)

Mckenna Ruth (Mckenna means "son of the handsome one" even though it's exclusively a girl's name in the US or "fireborn" - after our trials by fire, it fits...and let's face it, my hubs is handsome! ;-))

Those are my favorites tonight :-D


----------



## LillyTame

Those are all very pretty! I think McKenna is my favorite :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

Anyone still around? How are you guys doing? We've been TTC #2 since March.


----------

